# Starcraft II Clubhouse



## Fourstaff (Nov 8, 2010)

Heart of the Swarm Trailers: 1, 2

*Important Links*
Starcraft Wiki
Gosugamers
Starcraft 2 Counters
Team Liquid
3870x2's Zerg site
Starcraft 2 Signature Generator
Common and Important Timings
Critical Upgrade Analysis
Basic Openings/Timings

*Replays*
HuskyStarcraft
HDStarcraft
Day[9]
Day9 
Team Liquid's Channel
MLG Columbus
¯\_(ツ)_/¯

*Member's List*

NA
DannibusX - 577 - Terran (for now)
PVTCaboose1337 - 622 - Terran 2v2
Deathmore - 107 - Random
Jasper - 257 - Protoss
ebolamonkey - 133 - All 3/Protoss fav
DanishDevil - 2v2 Random
3870x2 - tosspro - 192 - Zerg
kid41212003 - Zerrantos - 652
JC316 - Krythoth - 337 
mlee49 - mlee - 540
mussels - 707
BjornOfIceland - KimJongGrill - 159
Randomflip - Forte - 139
Yin - 814
Catnipkiller - 784
Hybrid_Theory  - Ryan - 786 (old)
Random1337 - TakeItEasy - 492 - Protoss/Random - Masters
Thassodar - 774
Neekappa - 661 
POGE - flopflop - 779
Volkszorn88 - fylfot  - 284
razaron- 595 - Zerg
Hybrid_theory - ACRRyan - 606 (new)
brandonwh64 - 1534 (battletag)
Darkleoco - 332

EU
Fourstaff - Imposter - 708 - Terran/learning Zerg
Volkszorn88 - fylfot  - 284
Iceni - Marchant - 441

AU
BjornOfIceland - KimJongMeal - SEA - 164
Yin - SEA - 426


More to come soon


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 8, 2010)

I am 1v1 Gold Terran player in some random league, will update soon.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 8, 2010)

I'll say yes, I don't have time to play much these days.  I play Terran but plan on playing Protoss and Zerg as well.

Unranked ATM.

DannibusX #577


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 8, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 
#622

I play Terran.  I play 2v2 the most, but am up for 1v1 sometimes.  2v2, I am ranks Gold for random.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 8, 2010)

I suck balls at this game but want to play more.  Pointers?  Do you get better in MP by playing through the SP campaign?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 8, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I suck balls at this game but want to play more.  Pointers?  Do you get better in MP by playing through the SP campaign?



You sorta get better playing single player, but not really.  You learn more doing the challenges.  You will learn counters for certain units, etc.  What really helped me become a good player was playing against the AI on 2v2 on medium difficulty.  Teaches the basics.  After 20 games of that, I was able to take on any gold player in 2v2.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 8, 2010)

Well, if you want to improve your game, you should look at replays and see how the pros play. Usually, the opening few minutes is quite similar for all races: Terran will start with 1rack,1fac,1star or 3rack, building to 3rack,1fac,2star for bio build, Protoss will go for 2gate,1robo or 4gate, maybe a starport for lolvoidrays. Zerg is a bit more diverse, they can go for fast expo at 14drone or roach warren for timing pushes, or baneling bust, etc.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 8, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I suck balls at this game but want to play more.  Pointers?  Do you get better in MP by playing through the SP campaign?



Learn to use your hoytkeys, they are so important when playing SC2.  Practice using them to build everything in SP.  I recommend choosing the Grid layout in options to make the hotkeys the same across all 3 races.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 9, 2010)

Ah SC2 IS AWESOME!!!!. I started playing random, but toss is my fav. im gold pretty much, have a couple platinum teams.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 9, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> You sorta get better playing single player, but not really.  You learn more doing the challenges.  You will learn counters for certain units, etc.  What really helped me become a good player was playing against the AI on 2v2 on medium difficulty.  Teaches the basics.  After 20 games of that, I was able to take on any gold player in 2v2.





Fourstaff said:


> Well, if you want to improve your game, you should look at replays and see how the pros play. Usually, the opening few minutes is quite similar for all races: Terran will start with 1rack,1fac,1star or 3rack, building to 3rack,1fac,2star for bio build, Protoss will go for 2gate,1robo or 4gate, maybe a starport for lolvoidrays. Zerg is a bit more diverse, they can go for fast expo at 14drone or roach warren for timing pushes, or baneling bust, etc.





DannibusX said:


> Learn to use your hoytkeys, they are so important when playing SC2.  Practice using them to build everything in SP.  I recommend choosing the Grid layout in options to make the hotkeys the same across all 3 races.



Thanks guys, I'll watch a couple matches and play through the SP campain to try to get better. I just have to make the time for it now.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 9, 2010)

Bump! And updates!


----------



## deathmore (Nov 9, 2010)

deathmore #107 i play mainly custom now and co-op am a gold 2vs2 i play everything but mainly zerg with my buddy on 2vs2


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey guys, long time no more people joining? 

I'm so close to buying...


----------



## jasper1605 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have the game though I don't remember my player number.  I'll update it sometime in the next week lol.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 30, 2010)

Ah, almost completely forgotten about this thread. I am sure all the Starcraft 2 players have heard the baneling song?


----------



## jasper1605 (Nov 30, 2010)

mlee just buy it you will enjoy it.  then you can join a famed TPU clubhouse!


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 30, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Ah, almost completely forgotten about this thread. I am sure all the Starcraft 2 players have heard the baneling song?



Is that the Bieber parody? That was actually pretty good.




jasper1605 said:


> mlee just buy it you will enjoy it.  then you can join a famed TPU clubhouse!



I went to buy it last night but could't pay via paypal.   I'll pick up a box locally for $50 and just activate the key.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 30, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Is that the Bieber parody? That was actually pretty good.
> 
> I went to buy it last night but could't pay via paypal.   I'll pick up a box locally for $50 and just activate the key.



Indeed it is! Starcraft 2 will be popular for the next 5 years, so Blizzard is milking every single dollar out of us  Shame I will not be able to play with you Americans, because they region lock the copies too 

I really need to update this more often, but there are few strategy gamers in this forum as it is and this is not encouraging me to update this as often as I wish.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 30, 2010)

Heres a good  read on unit counters: 
http://www.sc2guidereviews.com/starcraft-2-counters-list.html

Also has build guides and other informative stuff. Pretty much applicable.


----------



## Wyverex (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, I suck balls, but still love playing it, especially with friends (only one of 'em still active  )
http://eu.battle.net/sc2/en/profile/984072/1/Wyverex/


edit: feel free to add me too
Wyverex, EU, mostly Zerg


----------



## jasper1605 (Nov 30, 2010)

put me in:

Jasper 
257
US player with protoss


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 30, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> put me in:
> 
> Jasper
> 257
> US player with protoss



Added


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Nov 30, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I suck balls at this game but want to play more.  Pointers?  Do you get better in MP by playing through the SP campaign?



Go to www.teamliquid.net

I consider that to be the best source for your SC related needs. Otherwise play through the single player, the challenges, and then watch replays and commentaries online. Pay attention to the strategy and the thought that goes behind them, read up on the game mechanics and unit counters/unit composition, etc.

Day9 runs a SCII commentary thing online, you should check it out.


Btw Op, add me please.

ebolamonkey
133
US
All 3 races, but Toss is my favorite.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 30, 2010)

ebolamonkey3 said:


> Go to www.teamliquid.net



I forgot teamliquid


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Add me in. I was a 1v1 bronze because this was my first RTS game ever, but since then I've gotten a TON better playing 2's and I'm in 2v2 platinum with a diamond player. I would estimate myself as a Gold/Platinum 1v1 player at this point, but just don't play many 1's any more. I play random most of the time.

Also,I would highly recommend watching these 5 videos (Grand finals of the recent Dreamhack SC2 tournament in Sweden. Winner received over $14,000 USD).

Game 1: http://day9tv.blip.tv/file/4444676/
Game 2: http://day9tv.blip.tv/file/4444662/
Game 3: http://day9tv.blip.tv/file/4444658/
Game 4: http://day9tv.blip.tv/file/4444652/
Game 5: http://day9tv.blip.tv/file/4444650/


----------



## jasper1605 (Dec 1, 2010)

which one's your favorite of the 5 DD?

mine is definitely #3.  That was awesome.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey guys thanks for the links!  I appreciate it!  Seems like I'm still behind quite a bit even with terminology. Strategy seems hard for me to pick up just from viewing replies. What I'm trying to under stand the most is build orders. Even though I don't play, is there a pretty specific build order you guys usually play?


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 1, 2010)

Force Starcraft 2 Strategy is a good guy on Youtube for looking at build orders.

The best thing to do is watch a lot of videos like that and try to replicate it. Focus on one race at a time, and get comfortable with it. 

Another recommendation I have is to watch Day9 coach DJWheat. This was very informative even for me playing at a 2v2 Platinum level. At work or I'd give you links.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hey guys been playing Terren vs Zerg against multiple maps/AI's and see that map's matter!  I get slaughtered on small maps cause I cant push out decent tech immediately against an initial push.  Even though I get swarmed against my hellions I still like them   Siege tanks are nice but take time to siege up and down, hard to micro(micromanage?). Banshee's with hellions are the shit, but are limited to ground units only which means reapers or medevacs with marines are necessary.

I dont play much online but if anyone wants to play Co-Op vs 2/3 AI(med/1 hard) I'd totally enjoy it. PM me for email addy if you are interested.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice to hear that you are enjoying yourself! Please do note that mass Hellions are absolutely worthless against everything other than mass marines and mass zerglings/banelings. If you are slaughtered in small maps, it means that you are not building your army fast enough. Usually for terran it means that your opening should be 3racks (easiest to defend against early pushes). Siege tanks should be in siege mode just outside their base, so that when you poke in with you hellions or whatever, they run out and then the siege tanks will grind your opponent's army into dust. 

Have you tried banshee cheese? Basically, start normally, but get your second gas when you get your orbital command after 16th scv, dont get marines (or get 1), rush out the factory, and once factory is done get 2 starports. Factory should be building a tech lab, and use the rack to build the next one (if there is space, if you are blocking the ramp ignore). Fly around and pump out banshees. Awesome cheese against unsuspecting opponents.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 5, 2010)

Banshee cheese?(is that possible?)  I understand a quick peek/harrasment but banshee's take so much doesn't it just take longer?

What other builds do you suggest for small maps?  Better yet, how crucial is building placement in small maps? Should I be placing racks at/close to entrances?


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 5, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Banshee cheese?(is that possible?)  I understand a quick peek/harrasment but banshee's take so much doesn't it just take longer?
> 
> What other builds do you suggest for small maps?  Better yet, how crucial is building placement in small maps? Should I be placing racks at/close to entrances?



Banshee cheese is only possible against zerg (most of the time) due to the fact that zerg is no good against air in the opening minutes. Be careful against counter cheese though. Best map to practise this is Scrap Station of course. 

For small maps, building placement is of utmost importance: it can make or break your game. Block off the ramp to your main base with 2 supply depots and a barrack (usually, sometimes you will need more buildings), it prevents an early push by zerg, a mass zealot push, and can buy you valuable seconds to get your army right. Another important thing is to scout: After you get your first supply depot use the building scv to scout around the opponents base. If he seems to be getting an early extra barrack, or early 2 gate, then be prepared to bunker up and defend. For zerg, its rather common for them to expand at 14/15 drone, you will have to scout that too, and if the map is small enough, push out with your puny army and force them to defend using workers. improperly defended early expo's (expansions) can result in free win. 

Final tip: Play against humans rather than computers as much as you can. if you dont want to spoil your win rate, use the "custom game" function instead, and pick one of the popular maps. You will learn so much faster (but lose so much more) by playing against people who are better against you, take a look at what they do and copy/adapt to your playstyle. Watch reviews as often as you can too, I like HuskyStarcraft, he is quite enjoyable.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 6, 2010)

add fortheswarm.org to the website list.

It is my Zerg site.

also, im tosspro 192.  D Zerg player.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 6, 2010)

Add me!

Zerrantos - NA


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 6, 2010)

2 post above me added


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sooo does anyone want to play? 

I'm always game for some Zerg AI squashing.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 21, 2010)

You guys can add me as well, Fyl 937 EU account

I'm always up for a 1v1


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 21, 2010)

Starcraft II demo was released today. 3 campaign levels, no Battle.net.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 21, 2010)

BumbleBee said:


> Starcraft II demo was released today. 3 campaign levels, no Battle.net.



Really? Any other details/links?


Oh and will some one please play some 2v2 vs AI w/ me?


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 21, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Really? Any other details/links?
> 
> 
> Oh and will some one please play some 2v2 vs AI w/ me?



the demo (mirror) is 1.5gb and contains PC & MAC installation files. 3 campaign levels, no multiplayer.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 22, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Really? Any other details/links?
> 
> 
> Oh and will some one please play some 2v2 vs AI w/ me?



Why vs AI?

Also you on NA or EU?


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 22, 2010)

NA, and I suck so much I need to practice with a good player to learn from


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 22, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> NA, and I suck so much I need to practice with a good player to learn from



I try to play every day, but sucks that you're on NA servers. :/ But best of luck to you.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 22, 2010)

Well just finished my first win against hard AI. Battled for 50 minutes vs Zerg and had Brood Lords and Battlecruisers end the game. Kept infesting my marines but had a couple thors hanging with them to send'em away. Upgraded the snot out of marins and air which I think helped win the match.
Totally enjoyed it!


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 22, 2010)

mlee, if you want a scrub partner, hit me up on one of my IM's right now. I'm down for a few matches.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 22, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> mlee, if you want a scrub partner, hit me up on one of my IM's right now. I'm down for a few matches.



Figures, right after I log off. I'll add you on messenger and see if you want to play sometime.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 22, 2010)

Sounds like a plan bro!


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 12, 2011)

New patch updated today, 1.2.0. Lots of changes!

General

    * 	Battle.net Chat Channels have been added! Players can now join others in both public and private channels.

          o 		Added in-game chat bar command to whisper to other players. Using the "/w" command will open up a list of available friends, party members, chat channels, and other players within your current game.
          o 		Added Battle.net option to auto-join previous private channels.
          o 		Added Battle.net option to prevent chat channel text from appearing in in-game chat display.


    * 	A new Master League has been added! This league now represents the highest tier of players.
    * 	Cusomizable Hotkey Support has been added.
    * 	Stalemate Detection has been added. This will end the game in a tie for all remaining players if no players have income, production, or destroyed structures for three consecutive minutes. A countdown timer will now appear when the game detects this scenario.
    * 	An Extreme graphics option is now available. Players can now configure screen space ambient occlusion.


Additional Improvements and Changes
    * 	Several help dialogue and tech tree improvements have been made:
      	  o 		In-game help is now available in Battle.net.
         o 		The help dialog's tech tree has been improved.
          o 		Unit information in the help dialog now displays abilities and upgrades.

    * 	Several Save/Replay File dialogue improvements have been made:

          o 		Added ability to sort replays and saved games by name and date.
          o 		Added ability to right-click and rename a replay or saved game from within the game interface.
          o 		Added a new tab for auto-saved games and unsaved replays.
          o 		Added an option to permanently save all replays. Checking this option will mark all unsaved replays as being saved.
          o 		Added visibility  for where replays and saved games are being saved to.
          o 		Added a "Show in Folder" button which will open the location where a replay or saved game is stored on your computer.

    * 	Camera following behavior for observers and replays has been improved.
    * 	The System Alert panel has been moved to the top of the screen  and the duration of most system alerts has been reduced.
    * 	Mouse buttons can now be bound to the Push-To-Talk hotkey.
    * 	A hotkey indicator option has been added to show the primary hotkey on top of command buttons.
    * 	When selecting a Vespene geyser, the number of current harvesters will be displayed in the info panel.
    * 	Added an option to disable any error sounds. The Response Sounds checkbox now controls whether unit-specific audio is used for error sounds instead of a generic buzz.
    * 	Added Game UI layout per-map overrides. Map makers can now use custom UI layout files to create new UI or override existing game UI.
    * 	Added a toggle button to the in-game replay panel to Show or Hide the timeline/duration information.
    * 	Added hotkey to Pause/Resume game for both single player and multiplayer (Pause/Break key).

Balance

    * 	General
      	   o 		Players can no longer block off ramps with two 2x2 buildings.


    * 	Protoss

         o 		Hallucination research time decreased from 110 to 80.

          o 		Observer
              + 			Cost decreased from 50/100 to 25/75. 


          o 		Phoenix

                + 			Build time decreased from 45 to 35.

          o 		Void Ray

                + 			Now deals 20% more damage to massive targets.
                + 			Flux Vanes speed upgrade removed.


    * 	Terran
          o 		SCV
     + 			Repairing SCVs now assume the same threat priority as the unit they’re repairing.
              + 			SCV construction movement has been made more consistent.


----------



## jasper1605 (Jan 12, 2011)

woot.  yay for updates! Now if only they had a specific units cap so people can't come in with 500 carriers (impossible yes, but perception is reality) and overwhelm everything.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 12, 2011)

Dang.. flux vanes upgrade for voids removed


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 12, 2011)

jasper1605 said:


> woot.  yay for updates! Now if only they had a specific units cap so people can't come in with 500 carriers (impossible yes, but perception is reality) and overwhelm everything.



If you can get to that point, you deserve to have that many high powered units. 

Zerg works this way quite a bit. Many good players will send in workers or lower tiered units to die to free up supply so they can make more higher tiered units.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes like protoss players were dashing for flux vanes upgrade. It was more for the late game and even then, it's way better to get carriers + ms than void upgrade. Not to mention late game 200/200 toss army is arguably the strongest (just a tad) over Terran & Zerg.

Removal of the flux vanes is far from game breaking. And the pheonix buff was well needed for toss. And I can almost guarantee protoss players favor the pheonix buff over the FV removal. 

For me, 2 things are rather crucial with this new patch,

1st, scvs moving more frequently while constructing structures is very nice.
2nd, No longer being to block ramps w/ 2x2 structures is rather upsetting. Not entirely bad since you can use a pylon/forge or supply/engi bay.

I just don't like the way blizzard balances certain things. They look at a certain strat which is ingenius and due to community feed back (which should never be taken into consideration) and decide to nerf/buff. 

For example, they think by buffing zerg you need to nerf Terran. This is completely the wrong way to make changes. 

All and all, they've done a pretty good job. Not to mention the custom hotkey FINALLY!!! So annoying pressing "P" for PF or "I" for pre-ignite upgrade not to mention "I" for immortals.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 12, 2011)

You can add me to the list, I want to start playing online. How the hell do you find your user code? Something that damned important should be in plain sight. I can't get a few friends to add me because I don't know how to find the code.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 12, 2011)

Hover over your picture in the top right.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 12, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Hover over your picture in the top right.



Thanks.

Krythoth - 337


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 12, 2011)

Will add you guys when I have time :/ 

On the other hand, as most of you have pointed out, we have Patch 1.2.0!

For UK people, there is a chance to earn €100! 
http://www.gosugamers.net/starcraft2/news/14220-saturday-15-00-gmt-uk-challenger-cup-win-100

Also, allow me to initiate an argument which will most likely end with this thread being locked: Are maurauders imba? 

For a terran player like me, rauders is the bread and butter of a lot of terran armies, and its "just nice", not too strong, not weak either. Strong enough to hold off 4gate, weak enough to be beaten to pulp by most other units.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 12, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Yes like protoss players were dashing for flux vanes upgrade.


I loved that. Id trade in 2 vrs for a fleet beacon + flux vane upgrade in large maps early on. Made it quite a good partner with phoenix micro.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 28, 2011)

I think you should add this site as well

Starcraft 2 Signature Generator: http://sc2sig.com/

Heres my 4v4 ^_^


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice little EU tourny goin down right now:


http://www.own3d.tv/live/297

Almost over though.  The NA side will be up soon


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 29, 2011)

MarineKing.Prime lost GSL finals again, this time to MVP. When will that kid ever win?

http://www.gosugamers.net/starcraft2/news/14443-gomtv-gsl-january-grand-final-report


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 29, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> MarineKing.Prime lost GSL finals again, this time to MVP. When will that kid ever win?
> 
> http://www.gosugamers.net/starcraft2/news/14443-gomtv-gsl-january-grand-final-report




haha good. Theyre just marines, he shouldnt be able to win with that just that. its insane how powerful they are against armies. compared to lings against armies and zealots against armies.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 29, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> haha good. Theyre just marines, he shouldnt be able to win with that just that. its insane how powerful they are against armies. compared to lings against armies and zealots against armies.



Don't ever underestimate the strength of marines, they might be soft and deal shitty dps, but in mass numbers and especially supported with drops etc, they can wreck major havoc.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 29, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Don't ever underestimate the strength of marines, they might be soft and deal shitty dps, but in mass numbers and especially supported with drops etc, they can wreck major havoc.



Oh they definately can. That's my point, theyre retardly strong. And actually they have one of the highest dps of units in the game.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 29, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Oh they definately can. That's my point, theyre retardly strong. And actually they have one of the highest dps of units in the game.



dps per food, probably after stim. That said, they have the third lowest health in the game, after zerglings and workers.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 30, 2011)

Has anyone played the new custom games by Blizzard? 

http://us.battle.net/sc2/en/blog/2058906#blog

Aiur Chef, StarJeweled, and Left 2 Die are three new custom games that are all individual. 

I played 5 minutes of Aiur Chef and that was enough, StarJeweled is a knock off of BeJeweled and I never played that anyways, and Left 2 Die is a L4D knock off/campain mission to fend off a base from infected terren/Zerg.  At lease L2D is 2 player with multiple difficulty settings.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 30, 2011)

I haven't played any of them yet myself. Honestly, I'm not too into the custom games yet. Saving them for when ladder bores me.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 31, 2011)

If anyone wants to ease a noob in with 1vs1, I would appreciate it. I haven't played an RTS online since Brood War came out and TBH I know that I am going to get my ass kicked if I try to play with a stranger. At least a TPU member might not cuss me out for being a noob.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 31, 2011)

Add me: Zerrantos

I will be on in a couple hours.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 31, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Add me: Zerrantos
> 
> I will be on in a couple hours.



What is your player code? Mine is Krythoth and the code is 337.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 31, 2011)

JC316 said:


> What is your player code? Mine is Krythoth and the code is 337.



Opps.

652


----------



## JC316 (Jan 31, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Opps.
> 
> 652



Added. Going to grab something to eat and I will be on later tonight.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 31, 2011)

Should mention mine, Mlee code: 540. Please add and we'll play co-op vs AI for starters.


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Jan 31, 2011)

Mine's ebolamonkey, code: 133. 

Always up for a game w/ a tpu member


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 31, 2011)

I will be on in 20 min!


----------



## JC316 (Jan 31, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I will be on in 20 min!



Ok, I can do the same.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 31, 2011)

JC316 said:


> If anyone wants to ease a noob in with 1vs1, I would appreciate it. I haven't played an RTS online since Brood War came out and TBH I know that I am going to get my ass kicked if I try to play with a stranger. At least a TPU member might not cuss me out for being a noob.





kid41212003 said:


> Add me: Zerrantos
> 
> I will be on in a couple hours.





ebolamonkey3 said:


> Mine's ebolamonkey, code: 133.
> 
> Always up for a game w/ a tpu member



All added,


----------



## deathmore (Jan 31, 2011)

I started playing 4vs 4 today alot better at it then 1vs 1 lol especially since blizzards match-up sucks every time i try to 1vs1 its against some guy with 1000+ league matches compared to my like 60
Im on pretty much everyday for 5+ hours if anyone wants to play 4vs4 or co-op vs ai on very hard add me.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2011)

any aussies in here?


i'd play with you guys, but its a right pain in the ass to swap from ANZ to US region


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 31, 2011)

deathmore said:


> I started playing 4vs 4 today alot better at it then 1vs 1 lol especially since blizzards match-up sucks every time i try to 1vs1 its against some guy with 1000+ league matches compared to my like 60
> Im on pretty much everyday for 5+ hours if anyone wants to play 4vs4 or co-op vs ai on very hard add me.



post your id/code and I'll add you 



Mussels said:


> any aussies in here?
> 
> 
> i'd play with you guys, but its a right pain in the ass to swap from ANZ to US region



when/if you do/want add us and we'll jump in with ya!


----------



## deathmore (Jan 31, 2011)

deathmore - 107 is my code


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> post your id/code and I'll add you
> 
> 
> 
> when/if you do/want add us and we'll jump in with ya!



the main beef i have is that it has entirely seperate username/friend codes/achievments/stats etc.


i suppose i may as well set up the USA account now, so that i can comp stomp with you guys


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2011)

alrighty its done, 


Mussels
707


everyones welcome to add me on this one, just keep in mind i'll normally be logged into SEA and wont see you guys online (and vice versa)


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 31, 2011)

Just a heads up guys, I have a list of all the people and their 3 digits up in the front page. No need to keep on asking


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jan 31, 2011)

Add me up as well, 

BjornOfIceland - NA - 159 - KimJongGrill 
BjornOfIceland - SEA - 164 - KimJongMeal

(I rarely go to NA though)

Up for some friendly practice, vs AI, vs friends, ladder, custom maps, etc ^_^


----------



## deathmore (Jan 31, 2011)

i was wondering since patch 1.2 we now have chat channels what about creating a tpu channel on sc for members?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 31, 2011)

Added Bjorn, if you guys want to create a chat channel for TPU, then someone will have to do it because I don't have a NA account and the bulk of the players play on NA.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Added Bjorn, if you guys want to create a chat channel for TPU, then someone will have to do it because I don't have a NA account and the bulk of the players play on NA.



so UK didnt get NA unlocked as well? i guess Australia actually got something good for once then.

i'm about to sign into my NA account now, if someone wants a game.


I also made a "techpowerup channel" (Spelled like that), but it think it closes when no ones left in it.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 1, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Has anyone played the new custom games by Blizzard?
> 
> http://us.battle.net/sc2/en/blog/2058906#blog
> 
> ...


The star jeweled is quite entertaining. Needs more units though


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 1, 2011)

Mussels said:


> so UK didnt get NA unlocked as well? i guess Australia actually got something good for once then.



No, only SEA gets free NA unlock :/


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey if anyone who's on EU ladders looking for some 1v1s, feel free to add me.

Fyl ID#937


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 4, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Hey if anyone who's on EU ladders looking for some 1v1s, feel free to add me.
> 
> Fyl ID#937



Added to list in front. Would be nice if you also give a rough estimate of your skills, eg. I will get creamed by people in master league despite being a 2.4k Diamond.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2011)

i'm only silver lol, but thats cause i play 2v2 and 3v3 with randoms. i dislike 1v1, where its easiest to rank up.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 4, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i'm only silver lol, but thats cause i play 2v2 and 3v3 with randoms. i dislike 1v1, where its easiest to rank up.



Don't like playing random 2v2 or 3v3, sometimes your allies completely don't understand the word "teamwork", and they will watch you getting beaten up while they tech up. I spend most of my time nowadays playing 3v3 and 2v2 with my friends though.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 4, 2011)

yeah i think things would change for me once i get into gold, because then it guarantees a minimum level of skill in my teammates.

when i did the placements i really sucked and started in bronze.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 4, 2011)

Mussels said:


> yeah i think things would change for me once i get into gold, because then it guarantees a minimum level of skill in my teammates.
> 
> when i did the placements i really sucked and started in bronze.



Even in Gold you get turds as allies. The fun starts at plat and above, but there will be tons of cheese on your way. Best to grab a friend or two and beat out a coherent strategy among you guys, and tons of fun will come out of it.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 4, 2011)

At some point i'd like to start playing 1v1, kinda want to get a feeling for where I'll place before I play though.
Playing with TPU friends is fun though, so i'd much rather do that.


----------



## deathmore (Feb 4, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Even in Gold you get turds as allies. The fun starts at plat and above, but there will be tons of cheese on your way. Best to grab a friend or two and beat out a coherent strategy among you guys, and tons of fun will come out of it.



Its so true im in gold 4vs4 random and the other team is always favored against the team im on cause the opposing team all play together and are all in plat or diamond.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 4, 2011)

Always make sure you announce what build you are going for in the game, and request a complementing build from your allies early in the game. For 3v3, if most of our bases are close by, 2 of us will build up a good early defensive army, while the third teches up/ expand. Otherwise, its going to be "three 1v1" style of play, where we follow our 1v1 builds which focuses on early army (4gate, roaches, 3rax), and then defend against a big timing push, or to do it ourselves. Examples including making tanks+ 4gate, 2gate robo +mmm, roaches + rauders (weak to air, but will completely devastate any non tank based ground force). Muta+medivac is awesome, along with muta+collosi. I still hate tanks+4gate the most though, extremely hard to fend off, especially if they have a good number of sentries. 

Scouting is of utmost importance, make sure everybody scout for early cheese such as 6pool (easy to defend, actually), massmarines (pita, but soo much fun if I use that), or mass zealots. All of the earliest cheese pressure is easy to beat, some scouting will tell you what to expect. A bigger problem is when they do a "standard" timing push, like waiting for stim to finish, or 2x4gate push. That is a royal pain in the ass, and can only be solved with proper teamwork. 

side note: Out of the games we played, I seem to find zerg the weakest in 3v3 and above. Their early defensive capabilities is weak, and if they opt to get some static D people will just switch their targets and z will be completely out of place to defend.

If anybody want me to put up my usual terran builds for 3v3, I don't mind doing that, but it requires a lot of effort from a lazy bum here, so I want to know if there are people who will appreciate it before committing.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 4, 2011)

catnipkiller new to rts i play more custom games then real. loves phantom mode scv rushing noobs is fun btw


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 4, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> catnipkiller new to rts i play more custom games then real. loves phantom mode scv rushing noobs is fun btw



Don't keep on doing that though, it will not make you improve in any way at all. Try to learn the standard builds first, and then learn cheese instead of the other way around.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 4, 2011)

lol i only do scv rush in phantom mode i know the standard built i just suck at macro i tend to just click everything like im playing a fps lol this is the 2end rts iv ever played.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 4, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> lol i only do scv rush in phantom mode i know the standard built i just suck at macro i tend to just click everything like im playing a fps lol this is the 2end rts iv ever played.



Well, you can always improve 

When I was in Gold, I hated all in strategies. It consistently made me lose, and denied me any chance of improving my play. Macro is not as hard as you think they are. Hotkeying your buildings is important, constant unit and probe production is not that hard. I admit, I almost always let my macro slip in big battles, but I am slowly improving on that front. There is much more to Starcraft 2 than cheap 10 min wins, for me most of the fun comes after the 13 min mark, where "standard opening" wears off and individual style starts to shine.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 4, 2011)

1v1s imo are way better and tons more fun. I hate team games, for the sole reason I don't like relying on other people or having to blame someone else for our loss.

I like to think if I win/lose it's because of me, not someone else. Not to mention, if people think all-ins are annoying in 1v1s, it's 10x worse in team games. In team games, you get double teamed WITH an all-in strats. 

With 1v1s, you get to see how you won/lost, what you did good what you did bad, what you need to improve, always room for improvement.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 4, 2011)

Again, for anybody looking to improve their game, I highly recommend the Day9Daily Newbie Tuesday videos. I learned about half of what I know from him, and half from my 2000 diamond friend that I play with all the time


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 4, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Again, for anybody looking to improve their game, I highly recommend the Day9Daily Newbie Tuesday videos. I learned about half of what I know from him, and half from my 2000 diamond friend that I play with all the time



yeah i should get into watching those if i can. they were definately helpful. but it also slows me down that i play random now instead of focusing on one race.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 4, 2011)

Newbie Tuesday is good, I would also recommend that. But so is Funday Monday!  

My SC2 education revolved around Huskystarcraft's casts, spamming MMM and tanks, and massing games. Also my friends screaming down my ears in 2v2 and 3v3. Wasn't beautiful, there were plenty of things like "you faggot, build bunkers next time!", "dont just stand there and let banelings roll over you!", "thanks bro, you just lost the game for us again". Watching your own replays will make you cringe, I swear.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 5, 2011)

MMM is so easy to counter, such a typical strat. Almost as typical 4 gating lol


----------



## deathmore (Feb 5, 2011)

did blizzard actually patch the match making process for 1vs1 cause im actually going against people around my rank now and not against people in way higher ranks


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2011)

probably just luck man, i get really random at times whether its equal or really outclassed.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 5, 2011)

I learned from my enemies and failures.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 5, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> MMM is so easy to counter, such a typical strat. Almost as typical 4 gating lol



Dunno about that, I have been using MMM for the past X games and they seem to work so beautifully. Especially if you cut marines and make more rauders against toss. Spamming drops everywhere is important though, that is the main strength of MMM. And get fast upgrades, they help a lot.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2011)

yeah MMM can fail hard, but if you use the transports and drop them in, it works good.


you also really need stims for the rines against VR's and mutas.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2011)

anyone from NA want a game right now? i'll sign in.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 5, 2011)

MMM has a small window where it can work.

In PVT, 3x rax play vs toss on close position can be very threatening (especially if you bring scvs with your push), but once toss gets collossi, sentries and HTs, gg. 

TvT, if you only use MMM (no tanks) and be very active with drops, it can work (especially if your opponent goes typical marine,tank, viking) 'cause you're abusing  his immobility.

ZvT, doesn't work 'cause ling/bling (especially if he has infestors) completely shuts down bio play.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 5, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> MMM has a small window where it can work.
> 
> In PVT, 3x rax play vs toss on close position can be very threatening (especially if you bring scvs with your push), but once toss gets collossi, sentries and HTs, gg.
> 
> ...



Yeah, there is a small window for it work. However, when the protoss starts getting Collosi, you can easily masspump vikings and smash the collosi. The beauty of MMM is that its gas lite, so you can afford to get gas heavy units like Ravens. Raven+viking= lots of dead collosi. HT is very much more troublesome, but you can get ghosts to counter them. 

TvT, depends on spawn location. Close = tank wars, so you will need tank support, preferably with Viking + Banshee. Plenty of things which will work here, as long as you are careful. Maurauder heavy builds seem to work too, as long as you get them before they have a critical number of tanks. 

ZvT, welll you have ling bling, but if you mix a few hellions and with proper micro (watch MarineKing.Prime), its easy to pull it off, just needs a bit more apm. True, if the Zerg econ is bigger than yours, you will have problems, but on equal economy, its quite easy to micro your MMM and completely negate blings. Position wise, this is the hardest I think. 

Very often, I get 2 Engineering bay early to get mass upgrades. MMM with +3 attack and def is nothing to sneeze at. And they need a lot of "bolt ons" to work perfectly. Just pure MMM is quite hard to pull off. 

Side note: Tanks get weaker as the map size gets bigger and more non-linear.  Split your MMM ball into 2 or 3 pieces, and simultaneously drop in different bases, and MAKE SURE TO KEEP THE OPPONENT'S TANKS IN DEFENSIVE POSITION INSTEAD OF ATTACKING. That caps is the most important part in any MMM success. Pressure + mapcontrol. Punish them if they move out.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 5, 2011)

anyone up for a game atm?


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah so do the SC2 signature's work or not? I tried generating one for grins but couldn't get it to work when I put it in my sigpic.


----------



## jasper1605 (Feb 7, 2011)

is anyone else having problems w/ the server lately?  I've gotten kicked from 2 or 3 games in the last 2 days.  Getting rather annoyed by it all lol.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 7, 2011)

The latest beta had a point about the dropps.

Won my first 1v1 with a drop


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 7, 2011)

FUNDAY MONDAY! Have you guys played the Blizzard fancy maps? Aiur Chef (fun with tons of people around), Left 2 Die. L4D parody, its quite fun, and Starjewelled (damn hard!).


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 7, 2011)

I've played all buy Left 2 Die. I also hopped on the PTR and checked out some of the new beta maps. Ladder is going to drastically change soon, and I'm excited!


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 8, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I've played all buy Left 2 Die. I also hopped on the PTR and checked out some of the new beta maps. Ladder is going to drastically change soon, and I'm excited!



Ladder changes due to maps? How so?


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 8, 2011)

The new maps are just so different than the current map pool. That is if the preview maps are going to be put into the next patch (they're in beta at the moment).


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 10, 2011)

2Fact 2 port build: http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=189624
http://day9tv.blip.tv/file/4745995/

It looks pretty sweet and I am going to get some practice and report back.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 10, 2011)

Question, why is it that every Zerg has to have 2-3x the expansions as a terran/toss player?

I can 1 base manage for quite some time and do well. I expand to try to increase my income rate but not my income per say.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 10, 2011)

anyone play SOTIS the dota mod? if so add me catnipkiller


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 10, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Question, why is it that every Zerg has to have 2-3x the expansions as a terran/toss player?
> 
> I can 1 base manage for quite some time and do well. I expand to try to increase my income rate but not my income per say.



Zerg units are weakest cost for cost. They trade fighting power for mobility and map control. I don't think you should stay on 1 base zerg, they get progressively harder to pull off as you get better (and play against better players). Terrans do very well off 2 base due to tanks (which guard 2 bases very well), and they can abuse drops to harrass. Cost for cost, Protoss is the best but they are the least mobile of the 3 races (if you don't consider Terran's mech), really, their only way is to use proxy pylons or warp prisms, neither of them suitable to make game changing plays in midgame.



catnipkiller said:


> anyone play SOTIS the dota mod? if so add me catnipkiller


Please add your 3 digit, locale (NA or EU etc), and preferably your skill level.


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 10, 2011)

Reinstalling SC2 now.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 10, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Reinstalling SC2 now.



You deleted? Traitor! :shadedshu 

Can't see how anybody can delete Sc2 unless its not you are only playing it for the campaign (which is hugely disappointing)


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 10, 2011)

I swapped from my 965BE on a Crosshair III to a i7 940 on a Rampage III: Gene, destroying my Raid0 and I needed to reinstall Windows.  Just now getting around to getting all of my games reinstalled.

Forgive me, please!


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 10, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> needed to reinstall Windows.



Ah, you got me worried


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 11, 2011)

Bump! Results of using 2fact 2 port: Crushingly good against people who are not prepared against it. Once they are prepared though, its still quite hard to counter the build. Very powerful, but you need to have a lot of guts to fight with a seemingly smaller army, and you must have absolute map knowledge (or better yet, control) at almost all the times post the 10 min mark. APM? Mid to high (I can pull it off convincingly with my 70+ apm). Execution is not hard as long as people do not cheez you, even then a bunker or two will kill off all cheez.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 12, 2011)

hey everyone, just finished recording my self playing ladder so I can send to Day9 for this tuesday. Hope you enjoy ^^ and make sure to enjoy in 1080p

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wryk7Q7jhOY


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 12, 2011)

What are the new funday monday and newbie tuesdays? I forget.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 12, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> What are the new funday monday and newbie tuesdays? I forget.



For funday monday, Zerg have to consistently keep using contaminate on opponent structures.

Newbie tuesday is he wants people to record them selves playing to see if they're using basic mechanics, such as using hotkeys, looking at mini-map, keeping money low...etc


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 12, 2011)

Ah, so basically critiquing his last newbie Tuesday. Good call on contaminate. Such a PITA to deal with.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 12, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> hey everyone, just finished recording my self playing ladder so I can send to Day9 for this tuesday. Hope you enjoy ^^ and make sure to enjoy in 1080p
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wryk7Q7jhOY



Command Center Group 1? Fruitdealer style? Personally I set my army at 1, but I think that's preference. You seem to like late scouting (ie not right after Supply Depot), but that can be risky because if your opponent decides to cheese you, you are screwed. Do scout around the base, esp against toss. Your second gas is early too (standard 111 would be after fac started I think). Building a bit too spread out, so flying around takes longer. Would be slightly better if you clump them up a bit more, but not necessary. I like your Raven opening, that explains early gas. Your macro slips a bit around the 7 min mark, which is extremely risky. That said, you scouted the expo, so you should be fine. Good push timing, and I have a feeling that your opponent slipped up in his macro too. Also, his Coll tech is too early, and his army is too small. I like your style. I dont think that will qualify as a newbie Tuesday, because you seem to understand how to successfully play Sc2, just that your mechanics and timings are slightly off.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 13, 2011)

Ye cc on ctrl 1, bw habbit. Army on 2 & 3, rax on 4, factory 5, starport 6 and sometimes 9/0 for tech structures.

I send my 1st scv as soon as I put my 1st gas down with this build because I need the slight eco advantage. Not to mention, toss only cheese on maps like delta, steppes and blis sands. 

Fast 2nd gas because I need a ton of gas.

My macro slipped 'cause I was waiting for my supply depot to finish.

For tuesday, it's not really a typical newbie tuesday, it's more of he just want to show people where your eyes should be looking, always using mini-map and using hotkeys to get around.

I do this build every time vs toss, my win rate vs toss is 98.77% on ladder. Only time I have trouble with this build is on scrap station because it takes awhile to get to him since going around takes too long and getting through both center rocks takes a long time as well, and by then he has a large force. 

This build (imo) works absolutely beautifully vs toss, (hence my win rate vs toss) because if he goes with alot of stalkers, I have PDDs w/ raven, if he has a ton of zealots, my mass marines/tank/banshee kills him, if he has immortals, again marines and banshees, if has fast voids, again marines, collossi gameplay gets killed with banshees. This build works is instant win if he fast expands.

But when I scout and don't see an expo, I know around 6min-6:30 mark a 4 gate push is coming, so around 5:30 I build a bunker and holds just perfectly. Not to mention by this time  aorund I'll have siege researched plus 1 raven w/ mass marines.

The key point of this strat is not to go in and kill him instantly, it's contain him with tanks, marines and the 1 raven while I harass with banshees and secure my natural expo. 

Also what is your strongest strat vs toss? Do favor bio or mech, or a tad of both?


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 13, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Also what is your strongest strat vs toss? Do favor bio or mech, or a tad of both?



No strongest strat against toss, that's my weakest matchup. I like my bio ball, but bio is not that effective against toss. I tend to mix a bit of bio with some air cover (banshees and ravens, Vikings if there are coll). Works wonderfully if my econ is higher than his (depending on map), and I suck completely against toss in small maps.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 14, 2011)

I will be online for a few hours if anyone wants to play. Just hit me up. My username and user code is on the first page.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 14, 2011)

JC316 said:


> I will be online for a few hours if anyone wants to play. Just hit me up. My username and user code is on the first page.



Totally would if you were on EU servers D:


----------



## Mussels (Feb 14, 2011)

i'm up for some SCII. add me JC


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 14, 2011)

It's been so long since I had played SC2 that I am once again terrible at it.  I'm going to be practicing against the computer for a while.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 15, 2011)

Archon Toilet!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMj9N9MAfb0


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 15, 2011)

The toilet has flushed.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 15, 2011)

Kind of wish casters wouldn't cast games like these. People are robots, can't think for them selves and try to come up with their own strats. I guarantee people will copy kiwikaki's strat, just like all the robots are now copying Echoic's TvT hellion strat.

People see something cool and rushhhhhhhhhh to try it.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 15, 2011)

Well Imitation is the best form of flattery 

I learned to play basketball by trying to play like Micheal Jordan. Did I have his talent, no. Did I play like him, no. Did I enjoy the game more trying, yes.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 15, 2011)

If all you can do is copy a build, you're going to fail. The metagame will change, and people will learn how to counter it. All in all, it makes reactionary players more well-rounded. So what if people copy a build. If it's good, try it. Why not. It's not like build orders are intangible property and you should only do a build that you came up with yourself...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> If all you can do is copy a build, you're going to fail. The metagame will change, and people will learn how to counter it. All in all, it makes reactionary players more well-rounded. So what if people copy a build. If it's good, try it. Why not. It's not like build orders are intangible property and you should only do a build that you came up with yourself...



good example is cannon rush. after being hit by it 3 times, i learned to counter it in PVP as a noob player. i still run into heaps of players using it, and dominate them - and they ragequit as soon as it loses.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 15, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> If all you can do is copy a build, you're going to fail. The metagame will change, and people will learn how to counter it. All in all, it makes reactionary players more well-rounded. So what if people copy a build. If it's good, try it. Why not. It's not like build orders are intangible property and you should only do a build that you came up with yourself...



Problem is that there are very few build orders, and inevitably people will use similar builds to the pros. And then there are revolutionary builds like iEchohic's or SlayerSBoxer (from Starcraft 1) which are so powerful that its silly for people not to follow. Also MarineKing.Prime's marine heavy opening. Those are extremely interesting builds which should be explored. I believe for the majority of the people they should copy from the pros and make their own flavour based on they style and skill, rather than start from a clean slate and build their own strat. Its hard as it is to make sure a build works as intended, even harder to come out with something totally new and make it work.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2011)

i just used archon toilet in a coop match, decimated a zerg player. weak vs BC's tho, they didnt die right away since they bounce off each other too fast and spread out.


----------



## caleb (Feb 15, 2011)

How did you guys complete the ALL IN mission on Brutal ? I picked to destroy the Air forces in the previous missions :/


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 15, 2011)

caleb said:


> How did you guys complete the ALL IN mission on Brutal ? I picked to destroy the Air forces in the previous missions :/



Mass BC when you crap the air. Mass thors when you go underground.



Mussels said:


> i just used archon toilet in a coop match, decimated a zerg player. weak vs BC's tho, they didnt die right away since they bounce off each other too fast and spread out.



Very strong against bio those things are. Weak against mech



Fourstaff said:


> Problem is that there are very few build orders, and inevitably people will use similar builds to the pros. And then there are revolutionary builds like iEchohic's or SlayerSBoxer (from Starcraft 1) which are so powerful that its silly for people not to follow. Also MarineKing.Prime's marine heavy opening. Those are extremely interesting builds which should be explored. I believe for the majority of the people they should copy from the pros and make their own flavour based on they style and skill, rather than start from a clean slate and build their own strat. Its hard as it is to make sure a build works as intended, even harder to come out with something totally new and make it work.


I agree. Its like in guildwars, some meta build comes up and people use them but add a few twists on it sometime. Making your own strat from scratch is just hard without in depth experience. A tried and tested platform to play on to, then add your own stuff to it.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 15, 2011)

starcraft 2 benchmarks are coming to tpu vga reviews ^^
just running the last tests with the replay

i will only bench the endgame portion of the replay at speed "normal", anyone see issues with that ?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> starcraft 2 benchmarks are coming to tpu vga reviews ^^
> just running the last tests with the replay
> 
> i will only bench the endgame portion of the replay at speed "normal", anyone see issues with that ?



all ladder/league play is at 'faster' so probably best to stick with that speed.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes! Sc2 benchies! Yes, Mussels is right, faster would be the better indicator for usual gameplay than normal.  Do note that sometimes Sc2 will be CPU limited, so be wary of that.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 15, 2011)

is replay speed (the one you can set to x8) related to game speed (which you setup in the pre-game screen) ?


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 15, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> is replay speed (the one you can set to x8) related to game speed (which you setup in the pre-game screen) ?



Yes. If you set at Normal, then the time it takes to play the replay out will be equal to the time you spend playing the same game at normal speed.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Feb 15, 2011)

Why do all RTS games scare me? Anyone have any links to sites which can help you get started with strategies/game management techniques?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Don't get what you are trying to explain, you cannot choose the replay speed before replay start, can you?



hell if i know either, i thought it worked similar to other RTS games. ignore my post.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 15, 2011)

run a replay in sc2. on the right side you see a little control thingie with + and - buttons. those control the _REPLAY_ speed. i believe that the actual game speed is independent from that, but need someone to confirm who actually plays sc2


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 15, 2011)

I know the replay speed is semi-related to game speed.  Faster is the multiplayer in game speed and normal is just a tad slower and is used for the training portions of the game.

I believe that after faster, it's independent of the game speed.  I can't confirm right now though.


----------



## jasper1605 (Feb 15, 2011)

1x replay speed matches whatever the game speed is set at.
All multipliers of the replay speed are related to the "in game" speed.  

example.
Game played: normal.  Replay 1x=normal replay 8x=8xnormal
Game played: faster.  Replay 1x=faster replay 8x=8xfaster


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 15, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Why do all RTS games scare me? Anyone have any links to sites which can help you get started with strategies/game management techniques?



http://www.teamliquid.net/ for starcraft/sc2


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 15, 2011)

jasper1605 said:


> 1x replay speed matches whatever the game speed is set at.
> All multipliers of the replay speed are related to the "in game" speed.
> 
> example.
> ...



that's what i thought


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 15, 2011)

replay is 1:1

replay it at normal it will run at normal regardless if the game was played in faster. replay it in faster, and it will run in faster, regardless if it was played in faster. It wont become 2xfaster.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 16, 2011)

Fixing to be online for a bit if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2011)

i'll come onto NA now

lets see how SCII likes cat 11.2


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 16, 2011)

Let me know how it does. I still get the cursor bug with 11.1's. Making me so furious I'm about ready to buy an nVidia card.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2011)

no problems here on 11.2 so far


come join me and JC


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 16, 2011)

I would love to, but I'm in stats class >.<

Give me 1.5hrs if you guys are still on. Feel free to add me. 611 code, same username.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2011)

me and deathmore are online now, come join us.

added you danish, add meeeee


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 16, 2011)

patching now, joining in a moment!!!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2011)

what happened mlee, we invited you and you went offline? dont you love us anymore?


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 16, 2011)

D:

Day9 no use my video. I r sanda panda D:


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 16, 2011)

Good times guys, good times!  We had a few good matches.  Too bad that one match was ruined by a dumb computer.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Good times guys, good times!  We had a few good matches.  Too bad that one match was ruined by a dumb computer.



silly compooper, it needs an infraction


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 16, 2011)

GG's to those who I played with tonight.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 16, 2011)

and now that i've finished work, i bet you're all sleepy sleeps so we cant play more


----------



## JC316 (Feb 17, 2011)

Fixing to fire up if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2011)

on my way.


and why the fixing!


always with the fixing!


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 17, 2011)

Goddamn you guys make me wish I had internet access at my house 

Also, did you notice any improvement with Cat 11.2, Mussels?


----------



## JC316 (Feb 17, 2011)

Mussels said:


> on my way.
> 
> 
> and why the fixing!
> ...



Lol, it's a Texas thing.


----------



## DannibusX (Feb 17, 2011)

Insert Mussel replying with.

"I'll have a zergling on the barby fer ya."


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Goddamn you guys make me wish I had internet access at my house
> 
> Also, did you notice any improvement with Cat 11.2, Mussels?



well i've noticed no problems, so thats a good sign.


----------



## deathmore (Feb 17, 2011)

Had a great time this evening playing me mussels and pvtcaboose going to try and get a ranked 3vs3.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 17, 2011)

If only you guys were on EU servers D:


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> If only you guys were on EU servers D:



so glad aussies got access to NA 


ping based lag is a complete non issue as well, thankfully.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 17, 2011)

I was really surprised as well, figured there would have been much more lag but not any at all.

Wonder what would happen if I tried to stream/record our next session?


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 17, 2011)

Mussels said:


> so glad aussies got access to NA
> 
> 
> ping based lag is a complete non issue as well, thankfully.



Ye that's nice ^^

'cause when I think of lag, I think of australia and china.

Also, I was thinking shouldn't we also add the link to our bnet page? (for the front page) Unless peeps here don't want to do that.

here's mine: http://eu.battle.net/sc2/en/profile/267124/1/Fyl/


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 17, 2011)

deathmore said:


> Had a great time this evening playing me mussels and pvtcaboose going to try and get a ranked 3vs3.



More fun tomorrow night guys!


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 17, 2011)

I always think Protoss v Terran lol and dragoons when I see your name lol


----------



## deathmore (Feb 18, 2011)

well im going to be on now, if anyone wants to play hoping pvtcaboose and mussels are on last night was great.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 18, 2011)

deathmore said:


> well im going to be on now, if anyone wants to play hoping pvtcaboose and mussels are on last night was great.



We are waiting right now.  Mussels and I wanna go own some more n00bs tonight!


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 18, 2011)

Our usual group will probably be on in about 2 hours if we want to do some 1's again or a 4v4 rematch.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2011)

you jelly?


edit: they jelly!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110217/Capture301.jpg
> 
> 
> you jelly?
> ...



I don't play zerg, so that second game was horrible for me.


----------



## deathmore (Feb 18, 2011)

LOL only reason he got such a high score was for expanding everywhere and having more money then me and pvtcaboose so he had all the money to make the units.
was a tough battle we only loss against a diamond/plat team


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2011)

deathmore said:


> LOL only reason he got such a high score was for expanding everywhere and having more money then me and pvtcaboose so he had all the money to make the units.
> was a tough battle we only loss against a diamond/plat team



wasnt one of those guys in that match in the masters tho?


and nah, u jelly


----------



## deathmore (Feb 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> wasnt one of those guys in that match in the masters tho?
> 
> 
> and nah, u jelly



yah one was a 1vs1 masters and diamond in 3vs3, while another was diamond and the last plat or somthing and we did pretty good for being "silver" vs that team


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 18, 2011)

You guys are too good for me. Probably should ask JC to do some 2v2 placements.


----------



## deathmore (Feb 18, 2011)

it just takes time everyone starts off with no rank you got to work at it practicing with us will help too.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 18, 2011)

I am out of practice.  I used to be MUCH better.  I really have not been hitting up 2v2 lately.  I just need to play more SC2.  With you guys, I am getting better, slowly.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 18, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> You guys are too good for me. Probably should ask JC to do some 2v2 placements.



Nonsense, you are great, plus it's all in fun anyway.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I am out of practice.  I used to be MUCH better.  I really have not been hitting up 2v2 lately.  I just need to play more SC2.  With you guys, I am getting better, slowly.



Yeah, hit me up any time you want to play, either PM me here or find me on steam, my username is JC316 there. I usually sit down to play at around 7PMish and play till 10:30ish. Cept tomorrow between 8PM and 9PM, I never miss Supernatural.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2011)

mlee: focus on your early econ. dont forget that you need something like 30 SCV's/probes whatever to harvest all the minerals, then the extra 6 for the gas. thats how i mine the sh!t out of everything so fast.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 18, 2011)

3 workers per mineral patch/geyser.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> 3 workers per mineral patch/geyser.



yeah, i just cant remember how many that is total. forgot how many patches there are.


my basic start as protoss is: (numbers are at what probe count i'm at when i make them)

9 pylon
10 gateway
14 2nd gateway
20 3rd gateway
24 both gas geysers


i vary it depending on whats happening, but basically it gets me as much mineral income as possible early on, so that when i shift over to the vespene i have a nice zealot army (or cannons) to hold me off while i get stalkers for ranged/AA. if i went cannons and have access to a second bases gas, i'll go VR's instead.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 18, 2011)

8 patches, 2 geysers. If you drag over all your workers, you should see a total of 28 (2 inside the geysers), and since unit selection shows 8 per row, you should see just over a full screen.

To be perfectly honest, if you drag over all your workers, and you have a full 8x3 selection, that's fully saturated. But keep producing workers constantly so that when you drop your expansion, you can transfer and have decent saturation at both locations once it's up.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2011)

the next tip i have is a common mistake.


dont queue units up too deep. if you have more than 2 units in the queue, you should cancel the extras and make another building instead.

one barracks making 5 units, or two making 4? ones gunna get you twice as many units in the same amount of time.

when you reach the point you cant afford to keep constantly producing units, thats when you expand. If you cant expand at that point your econ has stalled, and you're screwed.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 18, 2011)

The general rule is, you can produce out of four "cheap" OR two "tech" OR two cheap and one tech structures at once.

For example:

4rax
4gate
2gate robo
2rax factory
2rax starport
double robo
2fact
2port

For every fully saturated base, you can continuously produce out of these structures.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 18, 2011)

My base Terran build goes:

10 SCV's
Supply Depot
11th SCV
Barracks
3 more SCV's
Gas
2 more SCV's
2nd Barracks
2nd supply depot

Then I start producing Marines as fast as possible to counter the first wave of baddies. Then I move on to what I am after. Be it Maurauders, Tanks, Thors, Banshees, etc. I use that basic design as much as possible between the races.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 18, 2011)

My build changes constantly, depending on map:

10 depot
12 rax
13 gas or 14 rax for 2rax expo or 2rax aggro
15 Orbital (this is important)
~16 depot or gas first if 2 rax, depending on timing
enough money: Fac, gas immediately after
rax addons etc after which my build diverges wildly depending on map and opponent again. 

Specific things I usually go: 2starport banshee against zerg in Scrap Stn, thordrop in LT if I scout FE, MMM in non cross position 2v2 map, tanks in cross to name a few. 

There are 8 min patches +2 gas in your base, so ~1 page full of scv + a few more is a good estimate. 

Mussels, your build at 10gate cuts down a bit of econ, you might want to try the more standard 12gate. Also, you might want to try to get gas right after first gate, to get warpgate tech up asap, along with 1 sentry or so. I am no good with toss, though. And you might want some originality on your part.

Edit: With addons, you can support 3rax+1reactored Starport for MMM army.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 18, 2011)

It depends on what you're making. You have to balance your minerals and gas as well. Like I said, it's a baseline.

If you're going blue flame against a zerg 15 hatcher, you can produce off of two reactor one tech lab factories with mules off of one base, while still building tech structures. It's really just a baseline. If you notice you've got more money than you can spend, and you can't quite expand yet, drop another unit producing structure.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

Best way to play vs zerg is constant aggression. Force him to produce units instead of drones. Little by little you're taking the lead eco wise.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Mussels, your build at 10gate cuts down a bit of econ, you might want to try the more standard 12gate. Also, you might want to try to get gas right after first gate, to get warpgate tech up asap, along with 1 sentry or so. I am no good with toss, though. And you might want some originality on your part.



the 10gate really doesnt slow me down, as i still manage to produce drones at a steady pace with no breaks in it. the key is the late vespene gas to make up for it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the 10gate really doesnt slow me down, as i still manage to produce drones at a steady pace with no breaks in it. the key is the late vespene gas to make up for it.



If you like your mins more than your gas, its fine. 

Yes, the best way to handle z is constant pressure, otherwise they will get uncontrollable.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 18, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> If you like your mins more than your gas, its fine.
> 
> Yes, the best way to handle z is constant pressure, otherwise they will get uncontrollable.



yeah i tend to go for Zealot spam to keep them on their toes - basically a rush to get in and hurt their econ.

while they rebuild, i'm taking my 2nd/3rd expo to get up all the resources for high tech spam


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> yeah i tend to go for Zealot spam to keep them on their toes - basically a rush to get in and hurt their econ.
> 
> while they rebuild, i'm taking my 2nd/3rd expo to get up all the resources for high tech spam



Zealot spam's effectiveness decreases greatly as you get into higher leagues; Terran will throw down their trademark bunkers, toss will just do the 1gate1cyber+1lot wall, zerg will have spine crawlers. By the time you tech up, they are well into higher tech, and will be able to harass you quite badly.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

micro macro micro macro micro macro ^^


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Zealot spam's effectiveness decreases greatly as you get into higher leagues; Terran will throw down their trademark bunkers, toss will just do the 1gate1cyber+1lot wall, zerg will have spine crawlers. By the time you tech up, they are well into higher tech, and will be able to harass you quite badly.



i play 3v3, its all about harassing them until i expand.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 19, 2011)

Fixing to be on for an hour or two. Hit me up if yall want to play.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 19, 2011)

we just beat a really braggy platinum


----------



## deathmore (Feb 19, 2011)

Mussels said:


> we just beat a really braggy platinum



Go team!!


----------



## JC316 (Feb 20, 2011)

Fixing to be on for a a few hours.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 20, 2011)

On fridays and/or saturdays. I usually do a small tournament with some friends, and some guild mates from wow. Theres sometimes only 6 of us, so we'll just do 3v3 or something. Other times theres 12+. Makes for a fun night. Can watch some interesting matches. We have a mix of gold to diamond players in it.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2011)

fixing to be on your SC II soon.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2011)

they so jelly...


----------



## deathmore (Feb 20, 2011)

im thinking of designing a 5vs5, 6vs6 maps for playing with our numerous friends when were all only at once so many of us want to play together.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 20, 2011)

deathmore said:


> im thinking of designing a 5vs5, 6vs6 maps for playing with our numerous friends when were all only at once so many of us want to play together.



You can always go against each other  More fun imo, and you learn faster


----------



## deathmore (Feb 20, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> You can always go against each other  More fun imo, and you learn faster



yah it for ai's and for humans a lot of people have been playing online and everyone wants to play together and sometime we cant cause blizzards maps only go to 8 people. I have the design on paper drawn for my 5vs5 and 6vs6 now i just need to make them in the editor and maybe try them tonight.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2011)

i'm gunna be late for our daily games today, gotta go up to the bank and try and get me my first real credit card.


----------



## deathmore (Feb 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i'm gunna be late for our daily games today, gotta go up to the bank and try and get me my first real credit card.



hurry up got my 5vs5 map to try out


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2011)

deathmore said:


> hurry up got my 5vs5 map to try out



might take an hour or two, but i'll be back before our usual finishing time.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, I am fixing to hit the game, so hurry your Aussie ass up.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 21, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Well, I am fixing to hit the game, so hurry your Aussie ass up.



Why don't you just ladder until they arrive?


----------



## JC316 (Feb 21, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Why don't you just ladder until they arrive?



Because random people are complete douchebags.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2011)

i'll be in, in about 10-15 min


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 21, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Because random people are complete douchebags.



You're not looking to make friends when laddering so that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> You're not looking to make friends when laddering so that shouldn't be an issue.



3v3 with randoms leads to more losses than wins, whereas with us TPU'ers - even lower ranked (silver vs plat/diamond) we kick their ass.


its aggravating to lose because you got randomly placed with people who cant play, or cant speak english.

OR PEOPLE WHO LEAVE THEIR MIC ON 24/7 SO WE CAN HEAR THEIR BREATHING COUGH COUGH DEATHMORE COUGH


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 21, 2011)

Mussels and I am both late it seems.  Also, yes death, I hate ur mic.  I hate it so.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2011)

that justin fellow was worse, at least death set his to PTT when we bitch enough


edit: woo, even justin turned his to PTT XD the lack of static, breathing and typing will be fantastic!


----------



## deathmore (Feb 21, 2011)

LOL haters gona hate


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2011)

deathmore said:


> LOL haters gona hate



u mad?

u jelly?


----------



## JC316 (Feb 21, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> You're not looking to make friends when laddering so that shouldn't be an issue.



Quite simply, I have a high stress, high annoyance, high anger life/job. Last thing I want to do is get online with some dillweed 12 year old that is trying to troll everyone. I want to get kick back with a cold one, get online with friends and relax. Have a friendly game, where the biggest concern is deathmore being a mouth breather and hearing the crunch of kettle chips.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Quite simply, I have a high stress, high annoyance, high anger life/job. Last thing I want to do is get online with some dillweed 12 year old that is trying to troll everyone. I want to get kick back with a cold one, get online with friends and relax. Have a friendly game, where the biggest concern is deathmore being a mouth breather and hearing the crunch of kettle chips.



i think those noises are his keyboard actually, as he munches on the keys in frustration at my leet scores.


----------



## deathmore (Feb 21, 2011)

Im fixing my map mainly cause mussels is such a cry baby  he wants it to be op for him and no one else. Also you a vader hater? you mad bro?


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 21, 2011)

rich minerals and gysers FTW.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 21, 2011)

Money map is boaring.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 21, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Money map is boaring.



Um no its not. Ever played Fastest Map Possible? Basically free money and gas but totally fun.


----------



## deathmore (Feb 21, 2011)

its not a money map, im just making fun of mussels expansion greedy attitude when we play.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 21, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Um no its not. Ever played Fastest Map Possible? Basically free money and gas but totally fun.



I get bored of those kind maps quite quickly because i had played them a lot back in SC1.

There're no to little of money & micro-managements involved, so it will make you forget how to play "normally".

I'm not trying to act high here, but those maps actually make you suck.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 21, 2011)

deathmore said:


> its not a money map, im just making fun of mussels expansion greedy attitude when we play.



Mussles? Last time I checked it was Justin that was spreading his creep around faster than cigarettes in prison and swiping every expansion in sight. Hell, I started playing zerg so I could build on his creep lol.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Mussles? Last time I checked it was Justin that was spreading his creep around faster than cigarettes in prison and swiping every expansion in sight. Hell, I started playing zerg so I could build on his creep lol.



justin just cock blocked for the hell of it, at least i used the resources to spam out units for the greater good.


----------



## deathmore (Feb 22, 2011)

you going to be one mussels?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2011)

deathmore said:


> you going to be one mussels?



i am already one with everything.


if you mean on, in about 2 minutes...


----------



## jasper1605 (Feb 22, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i am already one with everything.



neo?! 

woah


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2011)

epic game, we did a cheese cannon rush to them, but our terran who was on defense duty with marines left a gap... so they zergling rushed us and killed our bases.


one tiny base left with income saved the day and we rebuilt into a massive force of pwnage and win. and cheese.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 22, 2011)

Would be awesome if there was a feature here where we can upload replays. Instead of using other sites.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2011)

get online already...


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 23, 2011)

im on right now, character code: 786


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 23, 2011)

Mussels said:


> get online already...



Coming!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 23, 2011)

they admit to jelly


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2011)

get online, y'all


----------



## deathmore (Feb 24, 2011)

im on


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2011)

deathmore said:


> im on



i'll be a few minutes, sorting out some other stuff since no one was on for a while.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm on now. Running late tonight due to installing a transmission in a 97 Nissan altima.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 24, 2011)

They jelly


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2011)

AI always jelly


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 24, 2011)

Why do you guys play vs AI? The AI have no clue on what they're doing. lol


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Why do you guys play vs AI? The AI have no clue on what they're doing. lol



because the very hards provide a nice challenge. often more so than crap human players.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 24, 2011)

Really? I always thought the AI was complete noob. All it does is mass on one base A+click. Once you start harrassing it's gg.

Perfect example, take a void/banshee/muta and just keep harassing. Once you see him move all his forces to take down your unit, just pull back. Keep doing this back and forth while macroing.

It was a piece of cake beating 1 vs 7 very hard AI.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Really? I always thought the AI was complete noob. All it does is mass on one base A+click. Once you start harrassing it's gg.
> 
> Perfect example, take a void/banshee/muta and just keep harassing. Once you see him move all his forces to take down your unit, just pull back. Keep doing this back and forth while macroing.
> 
> It was a piece of cake beating 1 vs 7 very hard AI.



compared to some of our matchups in 3v3 league, the AI is much harder to beat.

yes it can be exploited... but why the hell would you? fight it fair, get better.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> compared to some of our matchups in 3v3 league, the AI is much harder to beat.
> 
> yes it can be exploited... but why the hell would you? fight it fair, get better.



Very hard AI can routinely beat silver and below 3v3 players, sadly enough.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 24, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Very hard AI can routinely beat silver and below 3v3 players, sadly enough.



I have some mates who are gold/platinum who lose to the AI. Pretty much anyone who is below Diamond is quiet clueless in decision making and macroing. 

They're stuck in gold/platinum (some lower) because they waste their time playing vs AI and not learn anything. 

Then again, most peeps are scared of playing ladder.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 24, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Then again, most peeps are scared of playing ladder.



This is why custom game is your friend.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 24, 2011)

ladder just tires me out. i prefer to play for fun, than to play competitively. i hate losing games because i've played 3 hours straight and i'm losing focus.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 25, 2011)

Fixing to be on.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 25, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Fixing to be on.



As long as we play a gamemode other than the heroes one, I'm ok with coming on.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 25, 2011)

coming on now.


and fiiiine, no heroes for you.


----------



## deathmore (Feb 26, 2011)

im going to be on now if anyone wants to play (looking at you mussels)


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 26, 2011)

Looks like 1.3.0 flushed the Archon toilet for the last time:

http://us.battle.net/sc2/en/blog/2356436#blog



> PROTOSS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Looks like 1.3.0 flushed the Archon toilet for the last time:
> 
> http://us.battle.net/sc2/en/blog/2356436#blog



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



also, be on soon. had to finish bulletstorm.


----------



## deathmore (Feb 26, 2011)

yah this sucks they nerfed high templar  does not want i like my HT the way they are.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2011)

> Balance
> 
> 
> * 	GENERAL
> ...





heh, thats fun to do


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> heh, thats fun to do



That actually will make the game more challenging...

You can't no longer psi-storm a big group of multalisks using a single HT for example.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 26, 2011)

Fuuuuu, No more Archon toilets! No more Khydarian Amulet! Stim increased! BLIZZARD, WHY DO YOU HAVE TO SPOIL EVERYTHING?! Mothership is now actually useless. At least they improved BC's


----------



## JC316 (Feb 26, 2011)

Heh, really starting to get good at 1v1. Taken out a guy that was a diamond player in 4v4 and another guy that was silver in 2v2. All those beatdowns that mussels and deathmore have been putting on me are making me better.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 26, 2011)

The best way to improve your game is to play against people that are better than you. I was taught most of everything I know from a Diamond 1's player since release, and I finally beat him last week.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2011)

i've been learning a lot from playing with the TPU'ers as well, the tricks that i've missed.


learning how to play zerg helped me play against them too, i suggest everyone learns all 3 races to know how to counter them.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 26, 2011)

i started playing random in ladder for the portraits and learning the races. now i like it cause its something different.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i've been learning a lot from playing with the TPU'ers as well, the tricks that i've missed.
> 
> 
> learning how to play zerg helped me play against them too, i suggest everyone learns all 3 races to know how to counter them.



I missed you guys tonight, other things more important.  Hope we can play tomorrow night!  I am definitely improving!  I can actually semi play toss now!


----------



## JC316 (Feb 26, 2011)

I am starting to think that "Random" in 1vs1 actually means Zerg. I played random at least 5 times and 5 times in a row, I got Zerg. Also, there is no greater feeling than having a protoss army that is way larger than yours assembling for attack and you wiping them out with 4 measly Dark Templar, then destroy his probes, then watch as he scrambles to get cannons up. Big props to deathmore for doing the EXACT same thing to me.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 26, 2011)

Random is very hard. I can only 4gate with toss and mass roach with zerg, both solutions are not ideal all the time. Learning how to play Terran properly takes more effort than I expected. That said, Terran is the most flexible race, so that is to be expected.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Random is very hard. I can only 4gate with toss and mass roach with zerg, both solutions are not ideal all the time. Learning how to play Terran properly takes more effort than I expected. That said, Terran is the most flexible race, so that is to be expected.



i find the trick is to practice each type of strat, until you're capable of using each one on the fly as needed.


in some of the games with the TPU'ers, i'll change from 4gate to VR suddenly to throw them off, or VR to immortals and stalkers to screw with their counter to my voids.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 26, 2011)

Patch 1.3: http://us.battle.net/sc2/en/forum/topic/1213111662

Also new maps for 1v1 ladder ^^


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Patch 1.3: http://us.battle.net/sc2/en/forum/topic/1213111662
> 
> Also new maps for 1v1 ladder ^^



theres a lot of new maps actually, for various player sizes.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i find the trick is to practice each type of strat, until you're capable of using each one on the fly as needed.
> 
> in some of the games with the TPU'ers, i'll change from 4gate to VR suddenly to throw them off, or VR to immortals and stalkers to screw with their counter to my voids.



There are so many combinations in Terran's build order that its not even funny anymore to learn every single one of them. I techswitch very often, MMM does not really cut it in late mid game. However, a good player will almost scout/know when you techswitch, its sometimes pointless to do it due to the penalty you incur. Its still a viable strategy to pull off though, just against unsuspecting opponents. Also, I don't really like Protoss's style of gameplay, to me its rather dry.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> There are so many combinations in Terran's build order that its not even funny anymore to learn every single one of them. I techswitch very often, MMM does not really cut it in late mid game. However, a good player will almost scout/know when you techswitch, its sometimes pointless to do it due to the penalty you incur. Its still a viable strategy to pull off though, just against unsuspecting opponents. Also, I don't really like Protoss's style of gameplay, to me its rather dry.



protoss is for the micro masters, its rock paper scissors to the max.

terran get more 'generic' units - marines work against almost everything (ranged, anti air, easy to blob) for example, while the protoss get a close ranged unit that tears through things like tanks, but is easy to micro away from.

add in something like force fields from those little drone thingies to herd the enemy however, and you get to kick some ass.


i think a good summary would be that the terran units tend to multi task well, while protoss units excel at one thing, and suck at everything not that thing. their only real multi taskers are void rays, carriers and stalkers.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> protoss is for the micro masters, its rock paper scissors to the max.
> 
> i think a good summary would be that the terran units tend to multi task well, while protoss units excel at one thing, and suck at everything not that thing. their only real multi taskers are void rays, carriers and stalkers.



Funny, I have a Protoss friend who sometimes beats me with little to no micro, even if I micro hard. His playstyle is very macro intensive, to the point zergish. I find Terran needing much more micro than toss, because of the lower health Terran units have. 

Terran units do multitask well, but they are more of jack of all trades and master of none kind. Toss has very specific units, which is why I don't really like their playstyle: They completely rely on a certain unit to counter a threat. IMO the only real Toss multitasker is Stalker, Carriers are too high in the techtree to do much most of the time, Voidrays gets countered by almost everything which shoots air.  Strong, yes, but at the same time extremely fragile.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2011)

we share opinions.


its just that with protoss, IF you get that right combination you can dominate.

early dark templar vs zerg, and target his gas? no stealth detect for him.
phoenix vs siege tanks? gravitron, pwn, run.


i love the feeling of finding that one weakness in my enemies psychology, macro, micro, or strategy and exploiting it.


people i play against regularly (the TPU'ers) would have noticed - i never do the same thing twice in a row (unless i'm sure they arent expecting me to do it ), and i always work towards the perfect counter for what they've got. I fight an economy war of getting the most out of my units and them getting the least out of theirs.

once i get to know them, i dont even need to counter their race - i counter THEM. Dan (i think his name was), one of deathmores friends is a great example. he's a fan of regular move and not attack move, so once i trace the path of his units either reinforcing or retreating, i'll sit some units along that path and pick him off piece meal.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i love the feeling of finding that one weakness in my enemies psychology, macro, micro, or strategy and exploiting it.
> 
> people i play against regularly (the TPU'ers) would have noticed - i never do the same thing twice in a row (unless i'm sure they arent expecting me to do it ), and i always work towards the perfect counter for what they've got. I fight an economy war of getting the most out of my units and them getting the least out of theirs.
> 
> once i get to know them, i dont even need to counter their race - i counter THEM. Dan (i think his name was), one of deathmores friends is a great example. he's a fan of regular move and not attack move, so once i trace the path of his units either reinforcing or retreating, i'll sit some units along that path and pick him off piece meal.



Well, I am not as good with mindgames, and consequently I usually start with the same style of play each day (foxer open, rauder heavy etc.) My friends will usually know what I am going to build most of the time, and the game revolves around me outsmarting and out microing them (hellion drop in main followed by a sustained push in natural?). I fight a micro game, punctuated heavily with favourable exchanges of army (medivacs help a great deal here). Very often, I can hold my own with 2 bases against 3 bases, and I am capable (at times) of drawing the game to extreme lengths to starve my opponent. 

I do not counter players, I think that will not help me improve my game (at this level), but it helps to know what your opponent will go in response to what they have seen. 

My greatest weaknesses? Horrible apm (70 and slowly increasing), inability to macro while micro, and complete inability to fully use 3 bases (due to the fact that I have polished my 2 base and below to go against 3 bases)


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2011)

how can i check my APM? that might be interesting



my weakness is that i suck at countering strats and tactics i dont understand. i fit the protoss idea: excel in some areas, suck in others.

i cant get better without learning those strats myself, i have to play with them before i can play against them.


----------



## Yin (Feb 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> how can i check my APM? that might be interesting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can check by watching your replay and pressing the M button I believe


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2011)

Yin said:


> You can check by watching your replay and pressing the M button I believe



methinks i need to save a replay then. i'll have a looksee if i got any saved.

edit: my APM peaked at 168, but averaged around 30 in the last game we played.


i guess i can spam real hard at times ^^


----------



## Yin (Feb 26, 2011)

Apm isn't everything, sure it helps but you need to be doing some effective with your apm.

Are you grouping your units\buildings mussels?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2011)

Yin said:


> Apm isn't everything, sure it helps but you need to be doing some effective with your apm.
> 
> Are you grouping your units\buildings mussels?



yeah i group my construction buildings.


1-2-3 are my armies, 4 is for AA (vikings, VR's, etc), 5 reserved for special units (thors, carriers, moship etc, or secondary AA (phoenix, when i have VR's already)) 6 and 7 i dont use yet, 8 for HQ's with 9 and 0 for my production buildings.








this would have to be my absolute peak, i don't think i could achieve that speed intentionally.

edit: black was deathmore and blue was JC316 in that image, for comparison. i guess my average is low because i tend to use attack move and qeue things up, so i can sit back and watch the overall picture and plan while things are happening. i also dont spam click like some people - one click is enough for a move order or attack move, not the dozens i see some people doing in live streams. waste of time imo.


----------



## Yin (Feb 26, 2011)

haha the laid back efficient player


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 26, 2011)

A simple APM lesson I learned is the higher APM can allow you to multitask better.

I wonder what my APM is, guess I should watch a reply.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2011)

Yin said:


> haha the laid back efficient player



with random APM spikes into the insane levels


----------



## Yin (Feb 26, 2011)

Anyone care for a game on the newer maps?


----------



## Mussels (Feb 26, 2011)

almost 3am here, so nope. list your ID/code/region tho, so it can be added to the first post.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 26, 2011)

Sure, Blizzard melee maps?


----------



## Yin (Feb 26, 2011)

Yin 426 SEA
Yin 814 NA

Yep are you on sea or na?


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 26, 2011)

30?! well, if I play at 30 apm I will collapse in a heap. I don't spam my apm as much as most, my average apm for the first 2-3 mins of the game is usually low 20s. Average sustained apm in a micro fest for me is almost 100 (which is okish for 2500Diamond), but I can spike at about 250 in intense moments of micro and macro, decent enough for me. If you remove the apm fests, my average is a lot closer to 50. 

Grouping for me is 1 main army, 2 harrass army/air/secondary army, 3 scout replaced by ravens/Ghosts/casters in midgame, using scans for scouting. 4 orbital, 5 rax/fac/starport. I don't usually use 6, but at times that will be upgrades. 7-0 is never used for me.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 26, 2011)

I suck at building groupings, I think I should be using 4-6 for those but need practice.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 26, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> I suck at building groupings, I think I should be using 4-6 for those but need practice.



Develop your personal preference. From my experience, I think Orbital at 4 is too low, it should have been 5, but now old habits die hard. Its easy to go on a habit of grouping your buildings, just make sure you set a group number to them every time you build a new building.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> we share opinions.
> 
> 
> its just that with protoss, IF you get that right combination you can dominate.
> ...



You are a poker player, you play the person, not the map. I am a chess player, I work in strategies and counter punch my opponent. That may be why I have a decent record in 1v1 with random people, but not with the TPUers. 

Had a damn good game last night that I actually lost. Me vs a terran guy. He went for a reaper rush, I went for early void rays. I managed to take out his reapers fairly quickly, then decimated his economy with 4 voids, but he killed them. Went back and forth like that till the end. I had 12 rays, he had a bazillion marines and 4 thors. He hit my base, right as I was hitting his. My base was almost gone, but I managed to sneak a probe out and made a new nexus on the other side of the map. He was down to his last building, which was a command center when his army caught up and waxed my void rays. 5 more rays and I would have had him.

The next game me and another guy had the exact same idea, DT's and base rape. I pulled it off better than him because I already had a second expansion and he didn't. We both had a chuckle out of it because we did the exact same tech tree.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm a team player.
I tend to notice other people mistake n fill up the weak spots with appropriate units.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 26, 2011)

I am a Terran player. I build only marines, maurauders, medivacs and vikings no matter what we play


----------



## Mussels (Feb 27, 2011)

to quote how JC speaks:

i'm fixin a sammich n something to drink, then i'll be fixin to kick your asses XD


----------



## JC316 (Feb 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> to quote how JC speaks:
> 
> i'm fixin a sammich n something to drink, then i'll be fixin to kick your asses XD



I'm fixin to be on SC2. Give me 30, gotta go put some transmission fluid in a car, see if it runs.


----------



## kid41212003 (Feb 27, 2011)

wow! let me join!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 27, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> wow! let me join!



add me. i'm partay leader.


----------



## JC316 (Feb 28, 2011)

Fixing to be in game.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 28, 2011)

not sure what i'm doing, housemates seem to want a coop session of magicka...


edit: nup, they want that later. its nakey SCII time!


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 28, 2011)

Quadruple expo'ed late game FTW!


----------



## Mussels (Feb 28, 2011)

the 'protoss penis' strategy







herpaderp, they ALWAYS jelly of my score


----------



## JC316 (Feb 28, 2011)

MWHAHAHAHAH!!!! A silver player with 577 league wins tried a DT rush, only to be met by 26 marines and a orbital scanner. Whoops. Definitely a marquee win for me.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 1, 2011)

Might be a tad late tonight, I am estimating an hour and a half to get this engine out.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 1, 2011)

Zerg players out there: do you have problem with Terran abusing the cliff in Lost Temple, or is it just a minor inconvenience? And if you are Terran player, do you think the cliff offers a good advantage? 

To me, as a 2.5k Diamond Terran, I think the cliff definitely offers an advantage but its not big enough to cause the map to be broken.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 1, 2011)

Ok, I am in, didn't take as long as I thought.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 1, 2011)

i'm encoding a video, 40% done. once that finishes i'm in.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Zerg players out there: do you have problem with Terran abusing the cliff in Lost Temple, or is it just a minor inconvenience? And if you are Terran player, do you think the cliff offers a good advantage?
> 
> To me, as a 2.5k Diamond Terran, I think the cliff definitely offers an advantage but its not big enough to cause the map to be broken.



You already know the answer lol


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 1, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> You already know the answer lol



Yeah, but that's just my opinion, I want other people's opinion: people seems to be completely polarised in this, some will slash their wrist if asked to play ZvT in LT, others brush off as a minor quirk of the map you have to get used to.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 1, 2011)

The new maps for the 1v1 ladder aren't much better for zerg.

Slag pits probably by far the worse map (especially for zerg) since no can take a safe third. Not to mention the main base mineral line can be attacked by low ground siege.

Backwater gulch is too small, it's rush heaven. Not to mention the travel distance from the main to the natural is quite far, will take queens forever to get to the natural.

Typhon Peaks, it's fairly nice for zerg. 

Just glad they removed blisstering sands and steppes of cheese. I was hoping they would remove Delta, oh well.


----------



## deathmore (Mar 1, 2011)

I'll be on late tonight around 10pm or about 4 hours from now


----------



## Mussels (Mar 2, 2011)

deathmore said:


> I'll be on late tonight around 10pm or about 4 hours from now



i'll be on by then.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 2, 2011)

I will be hitting the game in about 10-20 minutes.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 2, 2011)

In game now. Me and Mussels.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 3, 2011)

Fixing to hit the game.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 3, 2011)

Missed out on the action tonight


----------



## deathmore (Mar 3, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Missed out on the action tonight



you got to come on a hour or two earlier


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2011)

deathmore said:


> you got to come on a hour or two earlier



we hammered it this time, the ladder seems fixed so our 'bronze' team was dominating the real bronze players.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 3, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Missed out on the action tonight



Get in at around 7pm - 8pm central time, that is usually the best time to get on.  By then we kinda assemble and then play till ~11pm.  Mussels has to go to work too, so he gets off at around 10.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 3, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Get in at around 7pm - 8pm central time, that is usually the best time to get on.  By then we kinda assemble and then play till ~11pm.  Mussels has to go to work too, so he gets off at around 10.



i usually leave ~ 2 hours before work, because:

1. i like food.
2. i really like food.
3. everyone 'takes a break' or finishes around that time anyway.


we get 2-3 hour stints each day, which is enough really.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 4, 2011)

todays game begins. assemble, my minions!


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 4, 2011)

Damn you Mussels/Khan!!!!!


----------



## JC316 (Mar 4, 2011)

They jelly. That was a heavily favored team of diamond/gold/plat team.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 4, 2011)

Not to take anything away from you guys, but Diamond/Plat doesn't hold as much weight in team games. 

It's easier for players to be promoted in team games than 1v1. But good job nontheless.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 4, 2011)

I find team battles much harder to play than 1v1s, plainly because of the number of variables involved. Usually in 1v1, you know you are losing just because you expand too late, micro failed, etc, but in team battles,you losing your entire base is not that big of a deal as long as your teammates are in a good position.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 4, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Not to take anything away from you guys, but Diamond/Plat doesn't hold as much weight in team games.
> 
> It's easier for players to be promoted in team games than 1v1. But good job nontheless.



Have you actually played recently? We can't get promoted to save our lives. We are number 2 ranked in our league and still bronze.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 4, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Have you actually played recently? We can't get promoted to save our lives. We are number 2 ranked in our league and still bronze.



And if we play well tonight, we get to be rank 1...  and still it won't promote us.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 4, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> And if we play well tonight, we get to be rank 1...  and still it won't promote us.



I will definitely play tonight, but I will be late. Supernatural runs from 8PM to 9PM and I never miss it.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 4, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Not to take anything away from you guys, but Diamond/Plat doesn't hold as much weight in team games.
> 
> It's easier for players to be promoted in team games than 1v1. But good job nontheless.


Try running with pugs all the time lol. hard as hell to be promoted. Teamplay has an art on its own vs 1v1


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2011)

teamplay is a art.



its tough as shit because we need to prevent them teaming up on us, and team up on them.

kiting, distractions, base harassment... you cant just amass the right units and attack most of the time, cause the bloody plats and masters will have twice as many units as us.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 5, 2011)

If you guys are playing against plats and diamonds, it means you are in line for a multiple promo, so stick with bronze first. I would suffer a bit to be promoted straight to plat.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> If you guys are playing against plats and diamonds, it means you are in line for a multiple promo, so stick with bronze first. I would suffer a bit to be promoted straight to plat.



we're getting turkey slapped by teams with none lower than plat, almost every game has a master against us.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 5, 2011)

Mussels said:


> we're getting turkey slapped by teams with none lower than plat, almost every game has a master against us.



In which case brace for promotion to at least diamond


----------



## deathmore (Mar 5, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> In which case brace for promotion to at least diamond



except it wont promote us directly from a bronze league lv2 to a diamond league, but yes we have been battling against diamonds and even masters' lately, we win about half of those, about 3/4 of the plat battles and almost all anything lower.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 5, 2011)

Lol @ turkey slapped.

Matchmaking gets weird once you're near the top of your league. My buddy and I playing two's (Platinum) have had this problem as well. We'll play a game against another platinum, maybe a gold, then we'll go 12 games in a row against 2500+ diamond or master's players, and lose over half, and we stay where we're at. Very frustrating, but think of it as a forced learning experience. Once you learn how to handle them, you'll be more suited to survive once you're in their league. 

Also, bnet rarely drops people leagues, so they make jumping leagues extremely difficult. I'd rather have it this way then take a week break for a vacation and come back to find that I've dropped into Gold.


----------



## deathmore (Mar 5, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Lol @ turkey slapped.
> 
> Matchmaking gets weird once you're near the top of your league. My buddy and I playing two's (Platinum) have had this problem as well. We'll play a game against another platinum, maybe a gold, then we'll go 12 games in a row against 2500+ diamond or master's players, and lose over half, and we stay where we're at. Very frustrating, but think of it as a forced learning experience. Once you learn how to handle them, you'll be more suited to survive once you're in their league.
> 
> Also, bnet rarely drops people leagues, so they make jumping leagues extremely difficult. I'd rather have it this way then take a week break for a vacation and come back to find that I've dropped into Gold.



except for one thing your in a plat league its nothing new for plats to go against diamonds and sometimes masters, lvl2 bronze thos i mean come on seems a little ridiculous.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 5, 2011)

I do agree. I experience bronze league play against diamonds and masters in my 4 vs 4's since we usually play with somebody running on a Core 2 Duo laptop with a very low-end dedicated graphics card. He physically can't play on a 4v4 map without lagging everyone else out (I think you played against us while he was there) so he ends up holding us back, and we stopped playing 4's since it was diamonds back to back.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 5, 2011)

My computer can just about handle 3v3, but if everybody start massing zerglings and marines the computer starts producing 1fps 

Should start looking for a new rig, but if no one wants to buy this one off me then I am afraid that I'm stuck :/


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 5, 2011)

I just watched a Terran Drill video that makes nothing but SCV's, depots, and rines. Expanding at 5,10, and 14 minutes while reaching 200 supply at 14 minutes.

Gonna try it since I've been dabbling with max Rax builds.


----------



## deathmore (Mar 5, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> I just watched a Terran Drill video that makes nothing but SCV's, depots, and rines. Expanding at 5,10, and 14 minutes while reaching 200 supply at 14 minutes.
> 
> Gonna try it since I've been dabbling with max Rax builds.



one time pvtcaboose wanted 4 of us to do a similar build in a 4v4, and when we listened to him we all died.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 5, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> I just watched a Terran Drill video that makes nothing but SCV's, depots, and rines. Expanding at 5,10, and 14 minutes while reaching 200 supply at 14 minutes.
> 
> Gonna try it since I've been dabbling with max Rax builds.



It's a decent idea, but the best thing that you can do is get upgrades for the marines. Combat shields, stimpack, and base attack/defense. You get attack up to level 2, the marines are doing 8 damage per shot, followed by stimpack....


----------



## deathmore (Mar 5, 2011)

im going to be now till 12pm if any wants to play (JC316 and mussels)


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2011)

gunna be a bit late, computer markets on today. gotta go do some hagglin' and soul crushin.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 5, 2011)

deathmore said:


> one time pvtcaboose wanted 4 of us to do a similar build in a 4v4, and when we listened to him we all died.



Yeah it was a worthy attempt, but generally when you go against masters you are going to lose.  Just saying.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 5, 2011)

also noticed the build you wanted us to do in that rine spam was over-queued.

EG, you said to make 4 SCV's - why not 1 and start the rax, or two and start the supply depot, and make the other SCV's while teh buildings in progress? same stuff gets done, in less time.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 6, 2011)

Marine rush?

- Supply at 9, rack at 10, and for every 150 mineral get an scv to build another rack.

- Queue 1 marine for every rack and keep building racks.

- Attack at 5 or 6 marines.

This method only works for team match.

EDIT: Only upgrade your CM to Orbital CM when rush is failed.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 6, 2011)

Alternatively you can go standard Foxer timing, 10Supply, 11rax, ~13rax, 15OC and first 5-6 marines pop out attack. This works everywhere, but good micro is very important. Bring 2 scv's (1 if you stils have you scouting one) and start constructing bunker.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 6, 2011)

Excuse my noobishness........whats a rack?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Excuse my noobishness........whats a rack?



boobs. tits. gazongas. hoohas. barracks.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 6, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Excuse my noobishness........whats a rack?



Barrack.  

There is a lot of Sc2 lingo which will confuse people, for example build lots = build zealots, 13 pool means build pool at 13 drone, while 4 gate means having 4 warpgates. Don't be afraid to ask, I probably need to create a list in the first post on different lingo speak.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2011)

yeah, for example 6 pool means getting your spawning pool as zerg, right away on your 6th drone, while 12 gate could mean getting a gate at 12 probes, or actually getting 12 warpgates (which i do on occasion)


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanx for the help, makes alot more sense now, I actually like the lingo quick strategy....man I seriously need to start playing this game again


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Thanx for the help, makes alot more sense now, I actually like the lingo quick strategy....man I seriously need to start playing this game again



activate your account on the NA servers and join us.

we spend a fair amount of time getting our 4v4 on, but dont mind larger group games to go with it.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 6, 2011)

Mussels said:


> activate your account on the NA servers and join us.
> 
> we spend a fair amount of time getting our 4v4 on, but dont mind larger group games to go with it.



Ok kool, doing that now


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Ok kool, doing that now



usual game hours are noon to 4PM, Melbourne time.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 6, 2011)

Mussels said:


> usual game hours are noon to 4PM, Melbourne time.



Thats perfect time to play & game on

BTW does anyone get jitters or stutters in this game, I have just been getting them all of a sudden, could be the patch I guess, crossfire was wrking fine last week


----------



## Mussels (Mar 6, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Thats perfect time to play & game on
> 
> BTW does anyone get jitters or stutters in this game, I have just been getting them all of a sudden, could be the patch I guess, crossfire was wrking fine last week



my guess, hard drive related or software conflict. my firefox causes stuff like that if i dont close it sometimes, but then again i run near 100 tabs open some days. if you mean in MP, it could be your net, or it may well just be other players. if they lag, so do you.


----------



## Yin (Mar 7, 2011)

Mussels said:


> usual game hours are noon to 4PM, Melbourne time.



is that every day or weekends only?

I'm looking for more people to practice with.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2011)

Yin said:


> is that every day or weekends only?
> 
> I'm looking for more people to practice with.



every day, we just finished. so try starting about 3 hours ago.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 7, 2011)

We did quite well today, made it to diamond league.  Rank 1 to boot.  We are getting really good.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2011)

that took some effort to reach those lofty heights.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 7, 2011)

deathmore said:


> one time pvtcaboose wanted 4 of us to do a similar build in a 4v4, and when we listened to him we all died.


Fought such build in 3v3. They had share control, and only one player was controlling their combined 24 rines. Damned nexus melted like chees


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 7, 2011)

wow you guys are coming along. would like to play with yah sometime. maybe post a replay of one of your favourite matches


----------



## Mussels (Mar 9, 2011)

hey team... only me and caboose are on atm, and we wanna play. if you dont show up soon i'll just play DAII instead...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 9, 2011)

JC just got on but now he is afk.  Death says he will show up in ~30 minutes.  We can only hope.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 10, 2011)

Absolutely laid the fucksmack on a quality silver/gold player in 1v1. Put two starports in plain sight, producing a few banshees, he scanned me and went completely anti air, tons of marines, hardly any rauders and just a few tanks. What he didn't know is that I had two factories producing thors with upgrades right after that.... He was MAD MAD MAD. Cussed me for everything I was worth when my army of 10 thors and 30 marines crushed him.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 10, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Absolutely laid the fucksmack on a quality silver/gold player in 1v1. Put two starports in plain sight, producing a few banshees, he scanned me and went completely anti air, tons of marines, hardly any rauders and just a few tanks. What he didn't know is that I had two factories producing thors with upgrades right after that.... He was MAD MAD MAD. Cussed me for everything I was worth when my army of 10 thors and 30 marines crushed him.



done that kind of thing myself in the 4v4 matches we play, built my robo bays back in an allies base with units blocking them from scouting that far, or stargates out on an expansion


----------



## JC316 (Mar 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> done that kind of thing myself in the 4v4 matches we play, built my robo bays back in an allies base with units blocking them from scouting that far, or stargates out on an expansion



Yep. Just had another 1v1 with a silver/gold player. Dude got 4 warp gates, then came into my base and laid down about 10 pylons, with my zealots mopping them up. Still almost killed me, but 7 voids devastated his small army. Came down to the wire, but I had 3 nexuses up all across the map, he only had 8 stalkers left.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 10, 2011)

I think they reduced the range in which units react to counter attack.

Ex: they attack buildings while other units getting attacked.

I believe some people complainted about the units were being too smart.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey guys, been having issues with sc2 as posted here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141869

in case none of you saw the thread, take a look. thanks


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2011)

i'll be a little late for our game today, i'ma go get a haircut XD


----------



## JC316 (Mar 11, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i'll be a little late for our game today, i'ma go get a haircut XD



Bah! My sister cuts my hair for me. In fact, she just cut it today.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Bah! My sister cuts my hair for me. In fact, she just cut it today.



well if your sister wants to come around to my place.... (again, snap!)


----------



## JC316 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dear god the ranking/matching system is complete BS. Lets see, I had a "Teams Even" match where the guy was a fucking diamond 4v4 player, but only a few matches in 1v1. It didn't turn out well for me. Then I was "Teams Even" with a gold 2v2 and 3v3, and a silver 1v1. It didn't turn out well for him when I went cannon/void and he went cloaked banshee.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2011)

'teams even' means gold vs our bronze team.


'slightly favoured' means at least 2 plats.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 11, 2011)

The general idea is it faces you against opponents based on your performance. you win alot, you'll face tougher opponents. you lose, youll face weaker ones. This doesn't always happen so then you'll see expanding search when in queue.

Here's some info on how it works. http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=142211


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> The general idea is it faces you against opponents based on your performance. you win alot, you'll face tougher opponents. you lose, youll face weaker ones. This doesn't always happen so then you'll see expanding search when in queue.
> 
> Here's some info on how it works. http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=142211



it doesnt work like that. we lose 5 games in a row before we face off against people who are STILL above our league.


----------



## deathmore (Mar 11, 2011)

what happens a lot as well is because were an arranged team we are more likely to fight against arranged teams, and most arranged teams have been higher rank then us.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2011)

deathmore said:


> what happens a lot as well is because were an arranged team we are more likely to fight against arranged teams, and most arranged teams have been higher rank then us.



hacks. we just need a promotion.


----------



## deathmore (Mar 11, 2011)

Mussels said:


> hacks. we just need a promotion.



you still up? go to bed man otherwise you wont be fit for tonight.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2011)

deathmore said:


> you still up? go to bed man otherwise you wont be fit for tonight.



bbl in 10 hours 

i was eating the 1am pancakes. traditions must be upheld, even if i just created them.


----------



## deathmore (Mar 11, 2011)

Mussels said:


> bbl in 10 hours
> 
> i was eating the 1am pancakes. traditions must be upheld, even if i just created them.




anyways that one rush we did with the two zergs, one terran, and one toss was good, the second time i should have thrown down a spine crawler, i should have expected it we would have done good, if pvt would have gotten some marine as well for aa. then went tanks and hellions we would have pwned.

edit: ima look for a replay of this strat maybe or any other popular 4v4 strats relating to what we usually use.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 11, 2011)

Funny 1v1 last night. Me and a guy had the same idea, 6 pool. I did it better though, after the initial rush, I used a queen and got 22 zerglings.


----------



## deathmore (Mar 11, 2011)

hey jc you on lets play some 1v1 for practice if you're available


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 12, 2011)

Damn, wish you guys were on EU server, would love to play some 1v1s.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok, this is total BS. I am getting "Teams Even" against fucking silver players and I am bronze. I want my promotion god damn it!!! If it's teams even, then I SHOULD be silver.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Ok, this is total BS. I am getting "Teams Even" against fucking silver players and I am bronze. I want my promotion god damn it!!! If it's teams even, then I SHOULD be silver.



i read that you can get weird shit with that, both teams can see the other team as 'favoured'

its because its based on bloody hidden stats about their average change, not their points, rank, or win loss ratio.


basically, if you lose a lot then have a win streak, the win streak could get you promoted - while the losses dont negatively affect your hidden stats


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 12, 2011)

Going on a pretty awesome win streak atm

http://eu.battle.net/sc2/en/profile/267124/1/fylfot/matches

^^


----------



## JC316 (Mar 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i read that you can get weird shit with that, both teams can see the other team as 'favoured'
> 
> its because its based on bloody hidden stats about their average change, not their points, rank, or win loss ratio.
> 
> ...



Must be. I just got a "teams even" against a gold 1v1 player. All night, I haven't faced a single bronze and it has always been teams even.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 12, 2011)

Your issue isn't anything new. There's a well known Bronze bug. Bronze players are either, losing WAAAAYYYYY too many points for losses and receiving little to no points when winning, wins/losses aren't displayed, and aren't able to progress.

Blizzard has stated they are well aware of this issue in the bronze league and will hopefully be fixing it in the upcoming patch, patch 1.3


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 12, 2011)

oops, double post.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 12, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Your issue isn't anything new. There's a well known Bronze bug. Bronze players are either, losing WAAAAYYYYY too many points for losses and receiving little to no points when winning, wins/losses aren't displayed, and aren't able to progress.
> 
> Blizzard has stated they are well aware of this issue in the bronze league and will hopefully be fixing it in the upcoming patch, patch 1.3



Nothing wrong with my points, just not advancing, which I clearly should be a high ranked silver, or a low ranked gold player. Our 4v4 league is a strong gold group.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 12, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Nothing wrong with my points, just not advancing, which I clearly should be a high ranked silver, or a low ranked gold player. Our 4v4 league is a strong gold group.



Based on our 2v2 play, where do you think we'll be able to play at? 

I'll probably place 1v1 Bronze and just play random 3v3s and 4v4s for fun.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 12, 2011)

hmmm.... i may be late for our game tomorrow  if i'm still awake now, i'll be sleeping in...


oh and last i checked, i'm still awake, right now.


----------



## deathmore (Mar 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> hmmm.... i may be late for our game tomorrow  if i'm still awake now, i'll be sleeping in...
> 
> 
> oh and last i checked, i'm still awake, right now.



no youre just in zombie mode, being on tpu unconsciously, while you think of playing 4v4 tonight.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 12, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Ok, this is total BS. I am getting "Teams Even" against fucking silver players and I am bronze. I want my promotion god damn it!!! If it's teams even, then I SHOULD be silver.



my roommate and I have had "teams even" against plats and diamonds when we were bronze across the board.  Needless to say, we were less than enthused.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2011)

i'll be up for SCII within 30 mins or so.


----------



## deathmore (Mar 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i'll be up for SCII within 30 mins or so.



Team assemble! we must rank up. masters here we come.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 13, 2011)

If you guys get together will you all go over to the TPU Teamspeak chat?  Help move some traffic and give erocker a reason to keep the server going.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> If you guys get together will you all go over to the TPU Teamspeak chat?  Help move some traffic and give erocker a reason to keep the server going.



our 4v4 squad uses my own TS, works well.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> our 4v4 squad uses my own TS, works well.



PM'd ya for details.


----------



## deathmore (Mar 13, 2011)

pvtcaboose we are waiting for you get on here man.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 13, 2011)

FINALLY made silver in 1v1. Laid the fucksmack on a gold 1v1 player and got the damned promotion. It was beautiful, I did Deathmore's favorite strategy, reaper rush followed by thors and marines.


----------



## deathmore (Mar 14, 2011)

where is everyone? its so lonely on sc2 right now


----------



## Mussels (Mar 14, 2011)

deathmore said:


> where is everyone? its so lonely on sc2 right now



i'm ready to raep you now.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 14, 2011)

deathmore said:


> where is everyone? its so lonely on sc2 right now



So ladder.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hmm, no one online. I just made a STUPID fucking rookie move and lost to a gold. The sum bitch floated command centers all over the god damn map and I didn't notice.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2011)

i'ma be there soonish. slow start to the day.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 15, 2011)

Masters league, I can feel it. Everyone cross your fingers that I get promoted to masters soon ^^


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 15, 2011)

Knock on wood, my buddy was 20th in his diamond division, and he lost to a gold player due to mistaking hallucinated colossi for the real deal (he claims they appeared blue because of his observer being there, but they were fake) and got dropped to platinum.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2011)

death? pvt? get online!


----------



## deathmore (Mar 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> death? pvt? get online!



ill be on in 10 min


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2011)

1v1 so stressful XD feels like i'ma have a heart attack every game


----------



## JC316 (Mar 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> 1v1 so stressful XD feels like i'ma have a heart attack every game



It is isn't it? The only time I have felt more pressure while playing a game was when I was still playing tennis tournaments.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2011)

i've been playing a few now on the US servers to get ranked, god damn.


sure i'm inevitably winning each time (thanks scouting, and knowing their strats!)


i'd not be this good without the TPU team, its awesome to scout and see them go 6 pool and know to early cannon, stalkers at base for the inevitable muta rush (splat goes the mutas, blink blink blink) followed by immortals to hit their angry roach counter.

at this point i expect they're having a seizure, and i blink in to feck with their expos mineral lines and win.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 15, 2011)

That's why I've done only 54 matches 1vs1 so far. The pressure is not pleasant.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 15, 2011)

I love 1v1s  I love the rush. So awesome to try out new strats vs randoms. 1v1 is definitely the best way to get better.

You have your self and your self only to rely on, if you win/lose it's because of you. And I love the learning factor that comes from both winning and losing. Always trying to improve is what makes RTS games so much fun.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2011)

its also a lot easier to tell what you did wrong, lost my 4th placement match there because i had no units til 6 minutes - he had about twice as many as me when he attacked.

had i gone cannons or just had more units, i'd have won (he went rauder heavy vs my few stalkers)


----------



## JC316 (Mar 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> its also a lot easier to tell what you did wrong, lost my 4th placement match there because i had no units til 6 minutes - he had about twice as many as me when he attacked.
> 
> had i gone cannons or just had more units, i'd have won (he went rauder heavy vs my few stalkers)



Yeah like me, I had WAY more units, but this fucker went planetary fortress early. I figured fine, I will keep him pinned down and go voids, then suddenly he has 9 battle cruisers, yet he stays inside his base. I figure great, and expand to gold, then take two more expos. I come back with 25 stalkers and 5 void rays. He smacks me with about 15 battlecruisers. I mass 45 stalkers and 10 void rays. FUCK ME he has a pretty much maxed army of fully upgraded battle cruisers and crushes me. I rage out, do a replay and he had floated out command centers and taken virtually every base. If I hadn't assumed that he was pinned, I would have easily won.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2011)

i just lost my last 1v1 to another protoss, he just outnumbered me 


also, sentries are douchey. gotta remember to get them out earlier, so they have time to charge up energy.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 15, 2011)

Something you may want to try Mussels is going for an FE by getting heavier sentry numbers in the beginning. If you get pressured, you have forcefields to buy you time, and because you're spending so much gas, your minerals rise quicker so you can expand. You're then left with 6-10 high energy sentries that are very valuable


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2011)

FE?


also, we should play since you're all online!


----------



## Frizz (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm going to start playing again, the pressure really got to me before and it burned me out of the game completely. 

1v1, a grey hair for each match for me


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2011)

randomflip said:


> I'm going to start playing again, the pressure really got to me before and it burned me out of the game completely.
> 
> 1v1, a grey hair for each match for me



oh yeah, same to me. let me get photo evidence of what happened with my 1v1 placements...

set yourself up with an NA account, lets go hammer some bots


edit:

GREY! GREY I TELL YOU


----------



## Frizz (Mar 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> oh yeah, same to me. let me get photo evidence of what happened with my 1v1 placements...
> 
> set yourself up with an NA account, lets go hammer some bots



lol im game, going to set it up right now.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 15, 2011)

FE = fast expand 

My guys are watching the GSL, and I'm going to bed.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> GREY! GREY I TELL YOU
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110315/Capture365.jpg



Haha, going to need to pluck those out


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2011)

randomflip said:


> lol im game, going to set it up right now.



add me from the details in the OP, make sure you're on the NA server when you do. i'll give you my TS details once you're in there (it works better than the in game one)


----------



## Frizz (Mar 15, 2011)

kk added, if the OP can add my profile as well... 

Randomflip - Forte - NA - 139

Yes I got the name from my soundcard


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2011)

i tidied the OP list into region, correct me if i screwed it up as some people didnt have region listed.




as to us... we just tested some things.


Most interesting was 4 immortal vs 8 marauders.

basically, marauders got whipped. he added 10 marines in, and the terran barely won.


however, adding in two probes and using the shield ability, i won with all 4 immortals still alive (2 of them very close to dead, however)


TL;DR - 2 sentries with shields countered the addition of *10* marines. shield is awesome on immortals.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2011)

what happened flip, you dropped offline?


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> TL;DR - 2 sentries with shields countered the addition of *10* marines. shield is awesome on immortals.



Add in 2 medivacs, some kiting and micro the story will have been slightly different


----------



## Mussels (Mar 15, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Add in 2 medivacs, some kiting and micro the story will have been slightly different



we tried that, i used forcefields to block him from kiting and took the medivacs with the sentries


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 15, 2011)

This is why bio play is horrible vs toss. Mech is definitely the way to go. I just love when Terrans cry and moan when they're T1 units get crushed by T3 in the late game.

Hopefully terrans will soon realize how powerful mech is vs toss.


P.S.

Also Fourstaff,

I changed my name from "Fyl" to "fylfot", just realized by doing so it changes your ID #.

So if you can, change the info in the front page to "fylfot #284" Thanks.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 15, 2011)

Changed. 

Bio is not that bad against toss, but you will have to play very smart and cost efficient. Mech is good, but you will have to be extremely scout happy. And inevitably you will still need marines for mineral dumps. I think BioMech is a good answer to toss in general, a bit more mech in smaller map and a bit more bio in larger non-linear ones. Still need to work on my Mech play, I like my rauders and marines too much =.="


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 15, 2011)

Not sure if I missed it, but what's your ID#? 

If you want I'll add you so we can practice/play 1v1s.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 15, 2011)

Specific build for specific situation, not specific build for specific race... I think.

N everyone id is on the first page.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 15, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Specific build for specific situation, not specific build for specific race... I think.
> 
> N everyone id is on the first page.



I choose my build according to the map, but more often than not its a MMM based build with transitions. I dislike tanks and passive styles of play, but in stupid maps like Steppes of War I do use them. Need to practice my mech play more often 

Nope, my ID is not on the first page, because I completely forgotted about that


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 15, 2011)

Providing some replays of how I play vs Protoss.

All these replays are about 10-15mins long, no more than that.

http://www.sc2replayed.com/replays/149885-1v1-terran-protoss-xelnaga-caverns
http://www.sc2replayed.com/replays/149748-1v1-terran-protoss-metalopolis
http://www.sc2replayed.com/replays/149749-1v1-terran-protoss-backwater-gulch
http://www.sc2replayed.com/replays/149750-1v1-terran-protoss-xelnaga-caverns
http://www.sc2replayed.com/replays/149884-1v1-terran-protoss-scrap-station
http://www.sc2replayed.com/replays/149879-1v1-terran-protoss-delta-quadrant
http://www.sc2replayed.com/replays/149890-1v1-terran-protoss-lost-temple
http://www.sc2replayed.com/replays/149891-1v1-terran-protoss-lost-temple
http://www.sc2replayed.com/replays/149892-1v1-terran-protoss-steppes-of-war

I have tons and tons more replays of this exact same build vs Protoss if anyone wants. Works great vs void builds/4 gates/HTs/DTs/1 basing/ and for the most part against collossi.

I've beaten ranked 1 Diamonds and Master league players with this strat.

Enjoy. (if you decide to watch).


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 15, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> I've beaten ranked 1 Diamonds and Master league players with this strat.



Not surprising, its one of the most well "documented" strat with personal flavourings. I would recommend this strat if you have enough apm to micro your marines around. takes less apm than MMM though.


----------



## deathmore (Mar 16, 2011)

where is pvtcaboose and jc you guys are letting me and mussels down


----------



## JC316 (Mar 16, 2011)

Pvt won't be on much till this weekend, he is on vacation. I might be late the next night or two, fixing a car.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Pvt won't be on much till this weekend, he is on vacation. I might be late the next night or two, fixing a car.



bad caboose. bad.


JC not so bad. only slightly bad.


playing 1v1 really teaches you how much of a difference 20 seconds can make


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> bad caboose. bad.
> 
> 
> JC not so bad. only slightly bad.
> ...



In 1v1, even 5 seconds feels like an eternity and makes a huge difference. Especially in mirror matches.

Remembering is what makes you play fast.

Remembering to put that deptot at 10 food at exactly when you get 100 minerals. While your opponent puts his down when he has 120 minerals 'cause he slightly forgot. This means you can put your rax down 1st, which means your factory is first...etc

Since you're dead on with your timings, you're able to be the one who's aggressive and putting on pressure on your opponent. 

This is why at the higher levels, a Terran for example, will place his depot next to his command center then instantly put the rax right next to the depot, instead of going ALL THE WAY to his ramp, trying to block it off.

The time your scv/probe is traveling to the ramp, he could of been building. Where as maybe a lower league player will actually waste time on trying to block his ramp.

Or forgetting to make a supply depot/pylon/overlord, which takes 30 secs. And what if you're being attacked and YOU NEED to make units to stay alive, you can't build anything for 30 secs, it feels like a life time. 

It all adds up through out the game. Since your rax was 5 secs late, means your factory is 5 secs late, which means your starport is 5 secs late. That's 15 secs already and the game just started.

So I can't even imagine 20 secs, I would just gg if I was 20 secs behind.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 16, 2011)

Mussels said:


> what happened flip, you dropped offline?



lol sorry, went for a mccaz run and ended up going to bed right after I pm'd you via steam though if you didn't get it. 

I will be on tonight again, just playing with the 11.4 preview drivers at the moment  and the new B3 mobos. I need to 1v1 you lol.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 16, 2011)

randomflip said:


> lol sorry, went for a mccaz run and ended up going to bed right after I pm'd you via steam though if you didn't get it.
> 
> I will be on tonight again, just playing with the 11.4 preview drivers at the moment  and the new B3 mobos. I need to 1v1 you lol.



Im playin SC2 again, I need your expertise Random


----------



## Frizz (Mar 16, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Im playin SC2 again, I need your expertise Random



Lol I have no more expertise in this game, you will have to turn to Mussels!


----------



## JC316 (Mar 16, 2011)

Is hacking possible in SC2? I swear I just came across someone that could see exactly what I was doing. I attacked his main base with zealots while sneaking void rays around behind to hit his mineral line. Somehow this guy knew to abandon the zealots and swing his stalkers to protect the mineral line, DIRECTLY in the path of my voids. I watched the replay, there was not a probe, nor a building, or anything else that would have tipped him. He let my freaking zealots take out a pylon to get in the path of the voids that he couldn't have known were there. This guy was a silver player on top of that, 7 victories, so not exactly experienced. On top of that, he never scouted me, so he had no clue where my base even was, much less the direction of the voids.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 16, 2011)

randomflip said:


> Lol I have no more expertise in this game, you will have to turn to Mussels!



Lol, bro I still have our replays when we first played, it was me, you, Mussels and a friend of Mussels named Darkness, and you were the fastest at of all of us, especially expansion wise then mussels was right behind you, Darkness kept on get attacked and I just bunkered up like a pussy cause dat was the only strat I knew, but i have learned my ways


----------



## Frizz (Mar 16, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Lol, bro I still have our replays when we first played, it was me, you, Mussels and a friend of Mussels named Darkness, and you were the fastest at of all of us, especially expansion wise then mussels was right behind you, Darkness kept on get attacked and I just bunkered up like a pussy cause dat was the only strat I knew, but i have learned my ways



I am running Linx at the moment 14 more passes then I'll go in game probably another half an hour


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> Lol, bro I still have our replays when we first played, it was me, you, Mussels and a friend of Mussels named Darkness, and you were the fastest at of all of us, especially expansion wise then mussels was right behind you, Darkness kept on get attacked and I just bunkered up like a pussy cause dat was the only strat I knew, but i have learned my ways



darkness is my housemate, he's basically ditched SC2. he hates competitive play, so unless its some game mode like phantom where he can sit back and do whatever, he wont play.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 16, 2011)

randomflip said:


> I am running Linx at the moment 14 more passes then I'll go in game probably another half an hour



Ok kool man, hopefully I will remember to play



Mussels said:


> darkness is my housemate, he's basically ditched SC2. he hates competitive play, so unless its some game mode like phantom where he can sit back and do whatever, he wont play.



Ah fair enough, Im not a competitive person either, but I do enjoy SC2 MP for sum reason 

Im abit rusty still, but I am practicing all the latest strats to step up my game


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2011)

randomflip said:


> I am running Linx at the moment 14 more passes then I'll go in game probably another half an hour



i'll be in TS3, let me know when you're done and we'll have that 1v1.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 17, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJbAT1wzS8U&feature=player_embedded#at=27


Must watch


----------



## Mussels (Mar 17, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJbAT1wzS8U&feature=player_embedded#at=27
> 
> 
> Must watch




yes, great summary of SC2.


----------



## deathmore (Mar 17, 2011)

i'll be online in an hour from now


----------



## JC316 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mussels, get your ass in game.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2011)

fixin to have a shower, then i shall insert my ass into TS3 and SCII.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 18, 2011)

At least your ass will be clean...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> At least your ass will be clean...



indeed. its all about respect for your anal hygiene.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 18, 2011)

lol no1 will add me cuz i'm pro noob


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> lol no1 will add me cuz i'm pro noob



add us, message us in game, pro noob gets butt stomped by/with us.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 18, 2011)

i can play tomorow and show u my noob skillz


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 18, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> lol no1 will add me cuz i'm pro noob



Im just plain noobish


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 18, 2011)

1v1 worst noob wins


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2011)

thats what we're doing now, 1v1's with everyone else observing. jump on if you want in.


----------



## deathmore (Mar 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> thats what we're doing now, 1v1's with everyone else observing. jump on if you want in.



scores so far for 1vs1 is me wins:2 mussels:0 jc:1


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2011)

i'm having a sucky day for SCII


----------



## JC316 (Mar 18, 2011)

deathmore said:


> scores so far for 1vs1 is me wins:2 mussels:0 jc:1



Actually that was Deathmore-2, Mussels-0, JC316-2. Making me look bad.


----------



## deathmore (Mar 18, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Actually that was Deathmore-2, Mussels-0, JC316-2. Making me look bad.



but you are 
jk


----------



## JC316 (Mar 18, 2011)

deathmore said:


> but you are
> jk



I am the first to agree lol. I beat Mussels when he was zerg and you when you were terran. Voids and Thors FTW.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 18, 2011)

I need to get a NA account so I can join along ^^


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> I need to get a NA account so I can join along ^^



yes.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> yes.



Think I will actually. It'll be fun playing on both EU and NA servers. Get to play vs different styles.

EU has a ton of protoss players, NA is more terran heavy. So should be fun.


----------



## deathmore (Mar 18, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Think I will actually. It'll be fun playing on both EU and NA servers. Get to play vs different styles.
> 
> EU has a ton of protoss players, NA is more terran heavy. So should be fun.



do it nao, come join us on na, mussels get boring to fight against after awhile *cough voids cough*


----------



## JC316 (Mar 19, 2011)

I wont be in tonight guys. Have fun without me.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 19, 2011)

I always have fun without "you guys". lol

...


----------



## deathmore (Mar 19, 2011)

JC316 said:


> I wont be in tonight guys. Have fun without me.



Son i am disappoint


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2011)

disapointed, i am son.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 20, 2011)

lol

Just played a 1v1 vs toss, he tells me glhf WHILE putting 2 gates in my base and trying to cannon rush me. 

The nerve on people I swear. Making him rage quit just made my week. 

To all the protoss here, if you do, quit using lame butthurt strats  and play a standard game. ^^


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 20, 2011)

Sometimes I love when people cheese, because it's an easy win if you scout it in time. If you hate cheese, you haven't learned how to deal with it yet. It still pisses me off from time to time, but it's still your fault if you lose to it.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 20, 2011)

Cheesing players, no matter it be t,p, or zerg (although we all know toss is the cheesiest ^^) will never win in the long run. They're unable to get better 'cause in their minds wins = good = good player.

Which is completely false.  

Sc2 is all about macro, not 1 trick pony's who try to end the game in 5mins. And you can always tell who cheeses every game, 'cause when it fails they either rage quit or don't know what to transition into.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 20, 2011)

Agreed on all counts


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 20, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Sc2 is all about macro, not 1 trick pony's who try to end the game in 5mins. And you can always tell who cheeses every game, 'cause when it fails they either rage quit or don't know what to transition into.



In PvP 4gate push is THE current strat, the person executing it better wins, no doubt about that. Watch the GSL 5 up/down matches for confirmation. In other news, MC became the first person to win 2GSLs, beating JulyZerg. Quoting Sen, "forcefield imba!"


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 20, 2011)

I watch all the GSL's live and all other tournys live, just finished watching TSL day 2, so ye I know lol ^^

Also, didn't know you could 4 gate in TvT.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 20, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> I watch all the GSL's live and all other tournys live, just finished watching TSL day 2, so ye I know lol ^^
> 
> Also, didn't know you could 4 gate in TvT.



Toss and Protoss screwing up my mind  

I have been experimenting with Hellion openings, and I am proud to say that Hellions are horribly hard to deal with in big maps. Especially with blueflame and medivac support, coupled with some banshees. Devastating against Zerg and very strong against Terran (iEchoic's). I am starting to think that Blizzard maps are very anti-Hellion.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 21, 2011)

Me and PVT are in TS3, so if anyone wants to play.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Me and PVT are in TS3, so if anyone wants to play.



i'll be along soon enough.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 21, 2011)

Chop Chop. Deathmore just arrived.


----------



## deathmore (Mar 21, 2011)

The awesome team of jc and me pwned the team of mussels and pvtcaboose in a 2vs2 where everyone was random.

was me- terran, jc-toss vs. mussels-toss, pvt-toss
i tell jc what to do we win, with a flawless victory.
and mussels blames pvt for everything lol.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 21, 2011)

deathmore said:


> The awesome team of jc and me pwned the team of mussels and pvtcaboose in a 2vs2 where everyone was random.
> 
> was me- terran, jc-toss vs. mussels-toss, pvt-toss
> i tell jc what to do we win, with a flawless victory.
> and mussels blames pvt for everything lol.



I don't play Toss.  Remember, I have played Toss 20< times.  I usually try to use Terran strats, when in reality it is very different, IE I don't expand fast enough.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2011)

deathmore said:


> The awesome team of jc and me pwned the team of mussels and pvtcaboose in a 2vs2 where everyone was random.
> 
> was me- terran, jc-toss vs. mussels-toss, pvt-toss
> i tell jc what to do we win, with a flawless victory.
> and mussels blames pvt for everything lol.



well yeah, we had zero coordination.

remind me to infract pvt for that...


----------



## deathmore (Mar 21, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I don't play Toss.  Remember, I have played Toss 20< times.  I usually try to use Terran strats, when in reality it is very different, IE I don't expand fast enough.



I got less then 10 total victories as terran


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> well yeah, we had zero coordination.



Yeah we need two TS channels so Mussels can yell at me about how to not just do 1 toss unit and see how things turn out.  Those colossi raped out Zealots, so so hard.  



Mussels said:


> remind me to infract pvt for that...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yeah we need two TS channels so Mussels can yell at me about how to not just do 1 toss unit and see how things turn out.  Those colossi raped out Zealots, so so hard.



there IS two channels. i just couldnt be fucked alt tabbing to do it.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> there IS two channels. i just couldnt be fucked alt tabbing to do it.



Yeah cause of your shitty ATI drivers and such...  Anyway, I propose we go back 4v4 tomorrow, or just try to split into teams and do some 2v2 random, 2 teams, and just practice.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yeah cause of your shitty ATI drivers and such...  Anyway, I propose we go back 4v4 tomorrow, or just try to split into teams and do some 2v2 random, 2 teams, and just practice.



actually i've had instant alt tabbing for a while.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 21, 2011)

You guys should definitely record while playing and upload so we all can share your lols ^^


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> You guys should definitely record while playing and upload so we all can share your lols ^^



my upload couldnt handle it.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 21, 2011)

Finally broke my 1v1 losing streak because it actually gave me two teams even matches. Silly protoss tried to DT me when I was terran. Right after the factory my orbital command goes up, so I am GOING to have scan before you have DT's. Thanks to all that wasted gas, they had nothing in the way of units.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 21, 2011)

Might want to try getting your orbital right after your first barracks goes down. All the pro's do it, and you could use the early mules. If you macro perfectly, you can do:

Constant SCV production
10 supply depot
12 barracks
13 refinery
15 orbital command + first marine

All while sacrificing one worker mining to scout.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 21, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Might want to try getting your orbital right after your first barracks goes down. All the pro's do it, and you could use the early mules. If you macro perfectly, you can do:
> 
> Constant SCV production
> 10 supply depot
> ...



That is how I got on a losing streak in the first place, screwing with my builds. Keep in mind that I am in the minor leagues, most of these people like to do quick rushes.

My basic terran build goes.

10 Depot
11 Racks
14 refinery
16 Racks/Depot
19 Factory/Refinery
20 Orbital.

The build gets me a pretty diverse unit grouping fairly early. My recent wins were a mixture of 3 siege tanks, backed with marines/marauders. The tanks do the heavy work/door busting combined with scan, then I use the infantry to draw their army to my tanks. If they refuse to bite, then I move forward with 2 tanks while 1 tank remains in siege. At worst, I pin them down and wait for reinforcements.

In the minor league, tanks are so under utilized and under appreciated as offensive weapons that most users don't know how to counter well.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2011)

so i just had a good, fun little game 1v1.

if i wanted to chuck up a replay, whats the best method to record it? should i bother with audio, and let you all enjoy my aussie accent?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 21, 2011)

JC316 said:


> That is how I got on a losing streak in the first place, screwing with my builds.



I'd try to get your orbital ASAP. Give it a shot in some games vs. AI so you're not trying new things on ladder. You might find that it allows you to get to the same point a little faster.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2011)

orbital is damn useful, you can use the first 50 energy on a MULE to recover the mineral cost too


----------



## JC316 (Mar 21, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I'd try to get your orbital ASAP. Give it a shot in some games vs. AI so you're not trying new things on ladder. You might find that it allows you to get to the same point a little faster.



Will do.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 21, 2011)

You get orbital at 16. Your natural should also be a orbital. 3rd base is usually PF. 

The way the meta-game has evolved, if you don't get your orbital at exactly 16 food (after rax), you'll be way behind. 

No matter the build, no matter if you get 1 rax FE, 2 rax FE, 1 gas or 2 gas, orbital is always at 16.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 21, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> You get orbital at 16. Your natural should also be a orbital. 3rd base is usually PF.
> 
> The way the meta-game has evolved, if you don't get your orbital at exactly 16 food (after rax), you'll be way behind.
> 
> No matter the build, no matter if you get 1 rax FE, 2 rax FE, 1 gas or 2 gas, orbital is always at 16.



Again, you are a diamond player, going toward master league, things are a bit different. I see sold plat and diamond players in 4v4, they play completely different than these low level douchebags. You will see very early rushes and if you spend your money on economy rather than army, you will get toasted.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2011)

i beat a silver 1v1 and felt good about it XD


----------



## JC316 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i beat a silver 1v1 and felt good about it XD



You are more like mid gold in skill level. Death is more like high gold/low plat. I think my ranking is right where it should be right now, mid silver.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 21, 2011)

Does anyone here watch ForceSC2Strategy's vids on youtube?

I just saw an hilarious strat where you quickly build a planetary fortress and fly it over to the enemies base ASAP


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2011)

recorded an awesome match. will try youtubing it and posting it up here... no sound, but amusement will be had anyway.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking forward to it, lets see if I can become better learning from your skills


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 21, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> I just saw an hilarious strat where you quickly build a planetary fortress and fly it over to the enemies base ASAP



Well documented strat: http://wiki.teamliquid.net/starcraft2/Planetary_Fortress_Rush

The only constraint in terran I think is the need for 15/16 Orbital. The rest is pretty much flexible, but based on that number, you will have to start supply at 10, and rax at 11/12. After that, its either another rax (Foxer, Maka or 2raxFE), or standard gas, or skip that for 1rax expo (quite uncommon). 

Another is that you might try to do a wall in 1,1,1 against toss. Not necessarily the easiest to pull off due to the amount of cheese you find below gold, but proper scouting should fix that. You can get a fast Raven for DT, bunker up for 4gate while getting tanks, and expand when needed.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2011)

was just playing with JC... until a rabbit ran past the house XD


was interesting watching it, one of the neighbours pet rabbits had escaped


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> was interesting watching it, one of the neighbours pet rabbits had escaped



Rabbit soup for dinner?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Rabbit soup for dinner?



naw, i tried catching it, but the damn thing can hop like a midget kangaroo


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> naw, i tried catching it, but the damn thing can hop like a midget kangaroo



Guns! That's what guns are for!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2011)

lol we caught it XD


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> lol we caught it XD



Oh god that is one fat rabbit. Lunch for tommorow solved too?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 21, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Oh god that is one fat rabbit. Lunch for tommorow solved too?



nah we found the owners. they can eat its hairy ass.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> was just playing with JC... until a rabbit ran past the house XD
> 
> 
> was interesting watching it, one of the neighbours pet rabbits had escaped



So that is what happened to you. I was wondering. I completely crashed out, i was sleepy.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 21, 2011)

lol still no1 addes me u must be new here 8(
ADD THE CANADIAN!!!!!!


----------



## JC316 (Mar 21, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> lol still no1 addes me u must be new here 8(
> ADD THE CANADIAN!!!!!!



Not seeing your username and user code on the front page. I will be happy to play.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 21, 2011)

its catnipkiller lol i forgot about my code at school atm was wondering why no added me lol well edit when i get home with code


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 21, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> lol still no1 addes me u must be new here 8(
> ADD THE CANADIAN!!!!!!



Must have missed you if you did post, I am too lazy to run through all 20 pages again 

Username, region and 3digit code please


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 21, 2011)

can i get added too please.

user: Ryan. region: North America. character code: 786


----------



## JC316 (Mar 21, 2011)

In TS3 and waiting for peoples to show up. That means YOU Death and Mussels.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 21, 2011)

jc316 said:


> in ts3 and waiting for peoples to show up. That means you death and mussels.



+1.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 22, 2011)

catnipkiller 784 canada


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 22, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> catnipkiller 784 canada



There is no Canada, only NA 

edit: Catnip and Hybrid added


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Mar 22, 2011)

Is it too late for me to join in on the fun?


----------



## JC316 (Mar 22, 2011)

ChewyBrownSuga said:


> Is it too late for me to join in on the fun?



Never too late.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Mar 22, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Never too late.



Good to hear, I just need newegg to accept my RMA and then get the game


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 22, 2011)

Patch 1.3, so close but so far D:


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 22, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Patch 1.3, so close but so far D:



Don't like 1.3, they removed Archon toilet


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 22, 2011)

And pretty much rendered immediate high templar reinforcements useless. No more Khydarian Amulet (have to wait however long for energy to build up for psi storm).


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 22, 2011)

@fourstaff, you're terran lol

@DanishDevil, KA was completely too powerful. Not to mention, the current state of the game, protoss completely dominate the late game.

Collossi already eats up lings,roaches,hydras, marines, marauders...etc and all other ground units. Then you have storms which just adds on to that, it just eats up ground units. Does too much damage and it's too easy to do.

People either spam HTs or Collossi. Storm was the strongest AOE spell. Now protoss have to plan ahead and get HTs ahead of time, not use them as a fall back unit.

What I'm saying, they can make a ton of mistakes and just fall back to HTs and instant storm, just too powerful. 

With this patch it's pushing people to use other units and other unit compitisions.

This is why stim and bunkers are getting nerfed, blizz pushing terrans to use other units other than bio.

Blizz pushing toss from rushing every game for HTs, make them use other strats.

Making zergs use the infestor, and not just ling,bling and mutas. 

Hence why the BC is getting a speed buff, since NO ONE uses BCs, let alone mech play.

1.3 w/ the new maps are going to be great.

Only thing I don't like with 1.3, is that losses are no longer displayed. Stupid idea in my opinion.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 22, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> @fourstaff, you're terran lol
> 
> @DanishDevil, KA was completely too powerful. Not to mention, the current state of the game, protoss completely dominate the late game.
> 
> ...



Terran or not, I like my choices  And my 2v2 partners are both Tosses, and siegetank toilet is just to fun to pass 

Protoss dominate lategame, but on the other hand, 80% of protoss out there 4gates, rendering lategame completely defunct 

I like faster CattleBruisers, but even with the buff, I don't think it will see much play anyway. Its probably the third least used unit, after Motherships and Carriers. 

I like my bio ball, guess Hellions will see more play then :/


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 22, 2011)

Battlecruisers used to do high damage attacks slowly. Now they do low damage attacks quickly (save for Yamato Cannon, which is even more rarely used). This renders them nearly useless against armored units, armor upgrades, or guardian shield.  I'm not sure a speed buff will truly increase their uses.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 22, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Battlecruisers used to do high damage attacks slowly. Now they do low damage attacks quickly (save for Yamato Cannon, which is even more rarely used). This renders them nearly useless against armored units, armor upgrades, or guardian shield.  I'm not sure a speed buff will truly increase their uses.



I don't use them cause the om nom nom minerals.  Plus, I usually stick to the bio mass.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 22, 2011)

I got my ass kicked by a strictly BC user in 1v1. He used a plantary fortress and completely walled off his mineral line with supply depots, then put star ports behind the minerals and did a fast expand. It wasn't pretty for me.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 22, 2011)

The issue with the energy buff for HT was great if your in a bind with an bio ball knocking at your door. psi storm helps alot with that. With that said units can move from it.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 22, 2011)

i'ma likely be a bit late for our game today, but not too late


edit: or not, that went quicker than expected


----------



## JC316 (Mar 23, 2011)

mussels said:


> i'ma likely be a bit late for our game today, but not too late




blah!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 23, 2011)

Patch 1.3 is live!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 23, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Patch 1.3 is live!



Saw.  Have not played yet, waiting for some 4v4 ladder action once everyone appears.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 23, 2011)

I should just start the game and download the patch to get it out of the way.



Edit, I'm getting "Offline Mode" saying no internet connection :/


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 23, 2011)

Good idea mlee.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 23, 2011)

Getting offline problems as well. Battle.net must be down.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2011)

patch is downloading now

i'll be ready once Bnet goes live again


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 23, 2011)

Mussels said:


> patch is downloading now
> 
> i'll be ready once Bnet goes live again


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 23, 2011)

Um, problem. It's not logging into B.net and saying I'm in offline mode.



Ihazsad


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 23, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Um, problem. It's not logging into B.net and saying I'm in offline mode.
> 
> 
> 
> Ihazsad



See my previous post, all of us are having this issue.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2011)

lol SEA works, its just NA thats down


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 23, 2011)

Mussels says aussieland just went online.  Maybe North America is up now?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2011)

Au never went offline afaik, its only the NA servers that went kaput


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 23, 2011)

They added Taldarim Altar to the 1v1 map pool, but they murdered one of the big points of the map: the fact that the 3rd base was easy to take, but only had 6 mineral patches and one vespene geyser. Blizzard's version is now a standard 8 mineral patch dual gas expansion, but with rocks.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 23, 2011)

For mlee, by request.  Any changes?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2011)

me and my housemate were just discussing how this is likely homefront becoming reality... the first thing the koreans would do is take down starcraft to free up all the gamers for the army XD




also, its back online now


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 23, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> For mlee, by request.  Any changes?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41256&stc=1&d=1300843678



Woot! Thanks! Could you do something with the border and just change to my character code 540 under my username? THANKS!



Edit, we need a 4v4 Monobattle sometime. That would be epic!  Just mass one unit the entire game; prior to knowing teams, and then have at it!  Personally I'd choose Planetary Fortress's!!!!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 23, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Woot! Thanks! Could you do something with the border and just change to my character code 540 under my username? THANKS!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, we need a 4v4 Monobattle sometime. That would be epic!  Just mass one unit the entire game; prior to knowing teams, and then have at it!  Personally I'd choose Planetary Fortress's!!!!



What do you want done to the border???


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 23, 2011)

Perhaps instead of the white space it could be Bronze? Just thought it could use something.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 23, 2011)

This is retarded. 1.3 out for NA before EU? Makes no sense

Last night SEA got it, then it's SUPPOSED to be EU then NA. Not to mention Blizzard stated that the maintenance would start on 22 march, not 23rd D:

rage rage rage rage!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 23, 2011)

For mlee:


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 23, 2011)

Awwwww Yeah!!!!


Thanks PVT!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2011)

ETA: Less than a minute ago!.. lol


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just finished patching, but can't login into bnet yet D: Not until 11:00 CET 


/sadface


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2011)

Bnet works fine here. SEA and NA.



just won a 1v1 vs zerg... owned his ass. he went for 6 pool, but i basically used SCV's as a shield so my marines could take them out, and won. my scout SCV was out at a second base, so i started building there too.


short verison is i had two incomes so i went for marine/marauder/hellion at base to slap his attacks, and at the second base i made half a dozen vikings.


lets just say his banelings werent pleased when i'd land, slap half his workers, and take off... and yes, i learned this playing with the TPU'ers.



edit: i just realised.... when we talk of MMM balls, it kinda reads badly.


"Mmm, balls!"


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 23, 2011)

NA always patches before EU, I am not sure the exact reason though.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 24, 2011)

Me and Pvt are ready to go. Get in here.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2011)

just beat a rank 9 player in gold 1v1 XD


silly bugger went cannon spam, i just went 4x voids and 5x phoenix... phoenix absorbed most of the cannon fire til they went down, and the phoenix lifted up his stalker counter so the voids had an easy time. obliterated him with <10 units.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> just beat a rank 9 player in gold 1v1 XD
> 
> 
> silly bugger went cannon spam, i just went 4x voids and 5x phoenix... phoenix absorbed most of the cannon fire til they went down, and the phoenix lifted up his stalker counter so the voids had an easy time. obliterated him with <10 units.



Impressive. What I have found out is that when you are outranked, get creative. Playing it safe is the best way to get your ass handed to you.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2011)

i attached the replay, should be the right match.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i attached the replay, should be the right match.



Nope, that was a 3v3 AI match.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 24, 2011)

It's such a cruel game sometimes. Playing a teams even against a top 5 bronze zerg player and I was Terran, the map was scrap station. When I play on this map, my primary goal is air because there is such a short distance between the bases. I wall off, dual refinery and blast to starports. I only have 4 marines to keep the overlords out, so it's a gamble to be sure. Quick scan of his base reveals a baneling nest and a roach warren, perfect. I have 3 banshees out at this time and 2 more coming, so I decided to hit now. Decimate his base, well his ground forces blow my doors down in a base race. Then I calmly raise my command center, mocking his ground forces... He mad...


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 24, 2011)

Lower leagues allows for so much creative play :/ Once you get to diamond, and above, if you deviate and do some fancy builds you will be roflstomped in no time.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 24, 2011)

heres the right replay, it was on scrap station like JC said his was.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 24, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Lower leagues allows for so much creative play :/ Once you get to diamond, and above, if you deviate and do some fancy builds you will be roflstomped in no time.



That isn't entirely true, sometimes the higher leagues just aren't expecting off the wall stuff. We have stomped some quality diamond/plat teams in 4v4 using off the wall tactics. I have pounded a gold 1v1 player using strange tactics. The way I see it, the more outmatched I am, the more creative that I have to be. For example, if  I try to go toe to toe with Deathmore and prolong the game, I am almost guaranteed to get my ass handed to me. However there have been a couple of times that I pull something off the wall and manage to get him. I also watch the pro leagues and some of those guys have some weird stuff, Idra isn't your typical Zerg player, but he is damn good at what he does.



Mussels said:


> heres the right replay, it was on scrap station like JC said his was.



That was masterful control of the Phoenix, but I see a few flaws in your build. Primary problem was no stealth detect. You would have been completely boned had he went for DT's rather than robo bay. Another big problem without stealth detect was his observer walked into your base and saw your plan, then he quickly countered with cannons around his base.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 24, 2011)

JC316 said:


> That isn't entirely true, sometimes the higher leagues just aren't expecting off the wall stuff. We have stomped some quality diamond/plat teams in 4v4 using off the wall tactics. I have pounded a gold 1v1 player using strange tactics. The way I see it, the more outmatched I am, the more creative that I have to be. For example, if  I try to go toe to toe with Deathmore and prolong the game, I am almost guaranteed to get my ass handed to me. However there have been a couple of times that I pull something off the wall and manage to get him. I also watch the pro leagues and some of those guys have some weird stuff, Idra isn't your typical Zerg player, but he is damn good at what he does.



The only advantage of using creative play against lower league is that they don't really know how to react all the time, and that can give you insane amount of advantage. However, for a player who knows more or less how to react all the time, it gets dramatically harder to win. Its also hard to know whether you have been outmatched or not, plenty of times I played against master leaguers who can only 4gate. For example, in my group of friends, the best player is a random Gold player (with 130+ avg apm). The only thing is that he doesn't ladder much at all, and its hard to go against hidden gems like that, you have absolutely no idea how to play against them.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 25, 2011)

Woot, landed top 50 silver playing random 4v4.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 25, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Woot, landed top 50 silver playing random 4v4.



Congrats!


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 25, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Woot, landed top 50 silver playing random 4v4.



Gogogo!  Gold league in sight?


----------



## deathmore (Mar 26, 2011)

http://www.sc2replayed.com/replays/154496-4v4-terran-protoss-zerg-extinction

This is the replay from our awesome bronze league beating plat/diamond players, was great.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2011)

deathmore said:


> http://www.sc2replayed.com/replays/154496-4v4-terran-protoss-zerg-extinction
> 
> This is the replay from our awesome bronze league beating plat/diamond players, was great.



just rewatched that, was a fantastic game and a fun replay.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 26, 2011)

They got DT, then Mussel DT them back...lol

http://www.sc2replayed.com/replays/154523-4v4-terran-protoss-zerg-district-10#rd:dna

We got cannon rushed, and one of our players was destroyed completely, but we still managed to win!


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, that was a one sided game. 

Sorry but JC had 8 Battlecruisers chillin at home while you guys were rampaging. Lol

Also, JC's main got bane-bombed and he's all like "Pffffffffffffffffftttttttt all my starports are in the island!"



Edit, what happens when a team member dies off or quits but the team still wins? Does that player still get counted for the win?


----------



## deathmore (Mar 26, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Wow, that was a one sided game.
> 
> Sorry but JC had 8 Battlecruisers chillin at home while you guys were rampaging. Lol
> 
> ...



yah when they quit or die if the other players on the same team go on to win its counter for a win for anybody on that team even if they left or died.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 26, 2011)

deathmore said:


> http://www.sc2replayed.com/replays/154496-4v4-terran-protoss-zerg-extinction
> 
> This is the replay from our awesome bronze league beating plat/diamond players, was great.



was nicely done. overall well played. should play with  you guys sometime


----------



## JC316 (Mar 26, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Wow, that was a one sided game.
> 
> Sorry but JC had 8 Battlecruisers chillin at home while you guys were rampaging. Lol
> 
> ...



Yeah, I quick expanded to the island because I was in the perfect spot to get BC's. One thing that I have learned is that you do not go in with just 3 or 4 cruisers, because they just don't do enough damage. I like to think of them as super tough marines. You come in with 9 of em and backup, they are a force to be reckoned with. 

Those were my exact words too, you can have the main base, my starports are on the island and I have enough units/resources to kill anyone that is left.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 26, 2011)

By the way a nice livestream going on now:

http://www.ustream.tv/teamliquidtv


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> just rewatched that, was a fantastic game and a fun replay.



That match was a whole bunch of fun.  

BTW:  I have to do laundry tonight during our normal playtime, so I might be in and out, running up and down the stairs to get it done.  Couldn't get laundry done this morning cause of the gun show.


----------



## deathmore (Mar 27, 2011)

waiting for people to come online to play


----------



## Mussels (Mar 27, 2011)

now this is why you DONT RAGEQUIT and FIGHT TO THE LAST MAN STANDING.


seriously, epic fucking replay. watch it now.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> now this is why you DONT RAGEQUIT and FIGHT TO THE LAST MAN STANDING.
> 
> 
> seriously, epic fucking replay. watch it now.



Fucking epic.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 27, 2011)

is that guy... humping the screen? awkward.


all i can think of, is if this had happened at one of the LAN tournaments i go to... there'd be fucking cheering and crowd surfing after that.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow, you pulled that one out. Nice work with the VR's, even pulling out the mothership there at the end.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2011)

Never give up, never surrender!


----------



## JC316 (Mar 28, 2011)

Need 1 more TPUer for a 3v3, or 3 more for a 4V4.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey guys, here's a nice game that I literally just finished playing vs a Master lvl Zerg.

He went for a baneling bust while I battlecruiser rushed. The new BCs are so awesome 

http://www.sc2replayed.com/replays/155141-1v1-terran-zerg-backwater-gulch

Hope you enjoy ^^


----------



## JC316 (Mar 28, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Hey guys, here's a nice game that I literally just finished playing vs a Master lvl Zerg.
> 
> He went for a baneling bust while I battlecruiser rushed. The new BCs are so awesome
> 
> ...



Nice. I find that zerg is usually totally unprepared for early air. If you can beat the banelings to the punch, it's usually over. We faced off against a master team tonight. Two zerg were 10 pooling little douchebags. Tried to claim they were silver in the rankings, but some of our team left and saw it in the score screen.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 28, 2011)

I tried some 2v2s and 3v3s with my mates and it's comedic how horrible I am. 98.99% of the time, I like to play a long macro style.

Which is virtually impossible to do in team games since every player is trying to rush. I just don't know the "rushing builds" for team games, my timings for rushes are way off of "team rushes". 

Fun with mates, but frustrating on ladder. Which is why I only 1v1 ladder when I don't do custom.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 28, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> I tried some 2v2s and 3v3s with my mates and it's comedic how horrible I am. 98.99% of the time, I like to play a long macro style.
> 
> Which is virtually impossible to do in team games since every player is trying to rush. I just don't know the "rushing builds" for team games, my timings for rushes are way off of "team rushes".
> 
> Fun with mates, but frustrating on ladder. Which is why I only 1v1 ladder when I don't do custom.



same as 1v1 rush, get early units and give control so an ally can fight with them while you work on your base.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 28, 2011)

Contemplating the 5v5 vs Insane AI from last night and came up with a plan:

2 Terran: 
1 Planetary Fortress spamming 
1 SCV/rine spamming and feeding minerals

2 Zerg:
1 expanding everywhere and feeding min/gas
1 mass hydras/Muta/Brood

1 Toss going Carrier/VR's

Thoughts?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 28, 2011)

I know the easiest way to beat the 1vall insane AI is to cannon rush the closest opponent and take his base. Might be good to have a cannon rusher to secure some additional income over the opponents.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 28, 2011)

You talking about the 1v7 insane AI? for the Orlan portrait? It's actually quite easy. But I'm an idiot, I first beat it on custom MP game, instead of custom sp game. So I had to do it twice :/ derp

I did it w/ toss using mass voids. The AI is completely stupid. They're hard since they can mass so fast, but completely retarded in decision making.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, the different AI difficulties basically have different build orders, but they stick to largely the same one. They are horrible at reactionary play.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 28, 2011)

They'll have a huge 200/200 army, you go in w/ 1 void poke at their base, they completely retreat every time. 

I kept doing this back and forth and they never attacked me. They're focus was on the voidray and protecting their base while I just sat and massed up units. It's quite funny lol


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 28, 2011)

I was talking about a game from last night but other Outmached AI battles are hard too.

I can't seem to beat 2 Med's let alone 1 Insane.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 28, 2011)

Also, anyone know of a way to play controlling 2 players? Aside from asking someone to drop.

That would be a crazy Macro drill.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 28, 2011)

I think having somebody drop would be the only way to do it.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 29, 2011)

^ lol


----------



## deathmore (Mar 29, 2011)

he was talking about my custom made map that allows us to play 5vs5 we use it to have fun everyone once in awhile against ai's or if we have enough people a big human vs human battle.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mussels said:


> now this is why you DONT RAGEQUIT and FIGHT TO THE LAST MAN STANDING.
> 
> 
> seriously, epic fucking replay. watch it now.



You are my hero.  That was incrediclbe.


----------



## deathmore (Mar 29, 2011)

I cant connect to mussels team server for some reason right now so i dont know if jc, pvt and mussels are waiting for me.


----------



## deathmore (Mar 29, 2011)

mussels must of forgot to pay his teamspeak bill for the month


----------



## Mussels (Mar 29, 2011)

my nets back, SCII time


----------



## deathmore (Mar 29, 2011)

so anyone rank up after the ladder reset? i did my 1v1 and diden't move even tho i won.
no one as any bonus points either so that going to make it hard to move up.

edit: i did my 2vs2 random and ranked up from bronze -> silver. In 3vs3 random went from mid level silver to rank 3 gold
going to do 4vs4 random which i was gold hoping to place plat. and hopefully tomorrow when pvtcaboose isent working his corner we can rank up our team


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 29, 2011)

Well I'm not going to be on tonight guys.  Got a lecture by somebody important to attend, and this stuff does not pop up often.  I will probably be back by ~9:30pm CST, but we will see.  Tomorrow I should be available for pwnage however.  We better get leveled up.  Damn you ladder.


----------



## deathmore (Mar 29, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Well I'm not going to be on tonight guys.  Got a lecture by somebody important to attend, and this stuff does not pop up often.  I will probably be back by ~9:30pm CST, but we will see.  Tomorrow I should be available for pwnage however.  We better get leveled up.  Damn you ladder.



getting lectured by your pimp   jk
anyways i stayed the same rank for 4vs4 which was gold, meh
theres going to be a lot of league instability for while as people start to collect points, im already moving down in my divisions from people getting more points.


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 29, 2011)

hey all, I'll be on for the next hour or so if you wana play some 2's
Jasper
257 
North America


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 30, 2011)

I lost my first match in season 2 and got into Plat top 8 just now... -_-


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Mar 30, 2011)

What was your previous rank in LS1?


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 30, 2011)

So I was watching Incontrol's live cast last night for a bit and he goes to cannon rush his opponent however the guy steals his natural with a hatch; called it a Manor Hatch. Never heard of it, Toss won after zerg comitted w/roaches and Incontrol went quick air.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2011)

having a big TPU'er game right now, anyone else want in?

NA servers, btw.


----------



## deathmore (Mar 30, 2011)

So i'm thinking we need to figure out a night in the week where everyone can come online at a certain point and we can all play with each other or against each other in massive battles. I got a 5vs5 map i made for that. So i think if we want to do that everyone should post the times on average during the week where there online on sc2 so we can all play together.

Myself im on every night from 8:30pm to 12:00pm eastern/central time


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 30, 2011)

Usually on around 9 pacific / 12 eastern for 2 hours or so. I'll usually play with at least one other person, too.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2011)

in the AU melbourne timezone, we play from 11am to 3PM, in that time range.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 30, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> What was your previous rank in LS1?



Plat, maybe that's why.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 30, 2011)

jasper1605 said:


> hey all, I'll be on for the next hour or so if you wana play some 2's
> Jasper
> 257
> North America



You are already on the list


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> You are already on the list



figured I'd give them a refresher.  I'll be on for another hour or so in a few minutes if anyone would like to play.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 30, 2011)

jasper1605 said:


> figured I'd give them a refresher.  I'll be on for another hour or so in a few minutes if anyone would like to play.



Ah well, everything is on the first page anyway.


----------



## deathmore (Mar 31, 2011)

Had some fun 4v4 ladder game we ranked up from silver to gold. Also had some fun against kid and his friends, just to bad they weren't quite our level. we have been playing against a lot of diamonds lately so our team has been improving a lot.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 31, 2011)

deathmore said:


> Had some fun 4v4 ladder game we ranked up from silver to gold. Also had some fun against kid and his friends, just to bad they weren't quite our level. we have been playing against a lot of diamonds lately so our team has been improving a lot.



Yeah we haven't lost to a solid platinum team in a while, it takes diamond to beat us. If we keep it up, we will make plat in no time. Me and PVT just jumped to top silver in 2v2 with a win against two plats.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 31, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Yeah we haven't lost to a solid platinum team in a while, it takes diamond to beat us. If we keep it up, we will make plat in no time. Me and PVT just jumped to top silver in 2v2 with a win against two plats.



Yeah we had a great night tonight.  You and I got to silver, our team to Gold!  We will make plat the next time we play together most likely!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 31, 2011)

#1 bronze to #4 gold wasnt it, since the ladder reset


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mussels said:


> #1 bronze to #4 gold wasnt it, since the ladder reset



Yes, but in order to maintain a high rank, we have to keep playing!  Seems like we are all taking a break till Tuesday!


----------



## Mussels (Mar 31, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yes, but in order to maintain a high rank, we have to keep playing!  Seems like we are all taking a break till Tuesday!



2v2 and 3v3 rank ups ahoy!


your wednesday is the day i'll be taking a break on, most likely.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 31, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yes, but in order to maintain a high rank, we have to keep playing!  Seems like we are all taking a break till Tuesday!



No, I will be on tomorrow night. Friday and Saturday are no go's, Sunday night is a MAYBE.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 31, 2011)

JC316 said:


> No, I will be on tomorrow night. Friday and Saturday are no go's, Sunday night is a MAYBE.



Ok I'm good with tonight.  Don't know about Mussels, he is probably mad.  

Mussels face when banned:


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 31, 2011)

Was thinking something along this lines.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have bad news guys:


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 1, 2011)

'bout fucking time Mussels took matters into his own hands!


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 1, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I have bad news guys:



No worries, give him a short break from all those Banelings roflstomping his army  He will be back for more, once he sober up. Perhaps not as a member of TPU, but a gamer all the same.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 1, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> No worries, give him a short break from all those Banelings roflstomping his army  He will be back for more, once he sober up. Perhaps not as a member of TPU, but a gamer all the same.



You die from alcohol and sleeping pills.  You don't sober up.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiZNtTLAwz8&feature=feedu


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 2, 2011)

That's awesome! And I agree, the Korean lost, so fake. Was that a dark archon?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2011)

where the hell is everyone?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 2, 2011)

We will reconvene on Sunday for more 4v4 ladder.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> We will reconvene on Sunday for more 4v4 ladder.



i quote our conversation


"its just me, the others arent coming"
*PVT logs out*



so... its not even you?


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 2, 2011)

Did anyone notice the 1.4 patch released yesterday? 

http://us.battle.net/sc2/en/forum/topic/2325614706


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 2, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Did anyone notice the 1.4 patch released yesterday?
> 
> http://us.battle.net/sc2/en/forum/topic/2325614706



Wow that could be really epic if some of those changes were made.  Phoenix reviving would be a neat feature, if they were debuffed a bit.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 2, 2011)

That's incredible.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2011)

> In addition to losses, wins are now also no longer shown. Instead, players will see Jim Raynor giving them a thumbs-up after every match regardless if they win or lose.




lold


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2011)

i must say, i've improved massively since playing with the TPU gang.

before i started, i was stuck bronze level and had no idea how to improve.

Now? i just played with Mlee in 2v2, and we dominated gold players so bad it wasnt funny. half the time i was countering both their players and just using mlee for the backup plan/base defence


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 3, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i must say, i've improved massively since playing with the TPU gang.
> 
> before i started, i was stuck bronze level and had no idea how to improve.
> 
> Now? i just played with Mlee in 2v2, and we dominated gold players so bad it wasnt funny. half the time i was countering both their players and just using mlee for the backup plan/base defence



Yeah, he's that good. 


Start 1v1'ing and place plat man!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2011)

its just from playin with the other TPU'ers, learn so much watching them fail XD


----------



## JC316 (Apr 3, 2011)

Back early, so I will definitely be on tomorrow night.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Back early, so I will definitely be on tomorrow night.



woot woot.

we gotta get our 4v4 up to plat.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice to hear that you all are improving. I, however, is stuck playing by myself


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 3, 2011)

"They" own the club now... sadly.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 3, 2011)

Added Common and important timings in the front page, along with upgrade analysis


----------



## deathmore (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll be online tonight at my usual time or earlier.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 3, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> "They" own the club now... sadly.



It's all about the time zones, I'm usually on after the foursome and cant stay on late to play with DD and his crew. 

sucks


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm not going to be all too active for the next month anyway. Finals are the last week of the month, and it's PROJECT TIME! 

In the summer I'll have a completely different schedule, so we'll see when it all works out.

In other news, holding strong in my 2v2 team in Platinum, but it's really too early in season 2 to say anything.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 4, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> "They" own the club now... sadly.



Who are "they"? 



mlee49 said:


> It's all about the time zones, I'm usually on after the foursome and cant stay on late to play with DD and his crew.
> 
> sucks



Yeah, I play from 7:30PMish CST to 10:30PMish CST. Then I hop back on at 1AM CST.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 4, 2011)

So how do i get into this club? Where do i buy the game ect. I chked steam and they don't have it?

Looking forward to the FUN


----------



## JC316 (Apr 4, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> So how do i get into this club? Where do i buy the game ect. I chked steam and they don't have it?
> 
> Looking forward to the FUN



Maybe I am getting paranoid, but my troll-dar is going off. Buy the game at any game store or walmart.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 4, 2011)

I was joking, but that's quite obvious.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 4, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> So how do i get into this club?



1. Buy the game
2. Register your account with Blizzard
3. Post your username, 3 digit code and region. 
4. ????
5. Profit!

Step 1 cannot be done through steam


----------



## Random1337 (Apr 4, 2011)

Long time lurker here. Hope to play some games with some people.

ID: TakeItEasy
Code: 492
Region: NA 
1v1 League: 3700 Masters (Season 1); 330 Masters (Season 2) 
Race: Protoss (1v1); Random (Teams)


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome to TPU! First masters here, I believe


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2011)

yeah, we've whupped a few masters on occasion, but i dont think anyone here is ranked above diamond


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 4, 2011)

Mussels said:


> yeah, we've whupped a few masters on occasion, but i dont think anyone here is ranked above diamond



We have a few diamonds though.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> We have a few diamonds though.



i'm plat now at least, in 2v2. quite proud of that.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 4, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Buy the game at any game store or walmart.


I will chk walmart but pretty sure they don't have it here.


Fourstaff said:


> 1. Buy the game
> 2. Register your account with Blizzard
> 3. Post your username, 3 digit code and region.
> 4. ????
> ...



Thank you


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry for the double post. I went to walmart and it was $60 anyone know where I can get this cheaper?

Also going to the links from the OP there are several versions of Starcraft II. Which one do yall play?


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 4, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Sorry for the double post. I went to walmart and it was $60 anyone know where I can get this cheaper?
> 
> Also going to the links from the OP there are several versions of Starcraft II. Which one do yall play?



Well, it depends on which region you are playing. I recommend you getting the SEA version, since that it comes with NA free too (and should cost the same as a NA version). $60 sounds round about right, and you will quickly get your money back. You might want to try online or something to look for cheaper prices, but I doubt you can save more than $10. Most people here play on the NA server, but I am stuck in EU  Teh sux


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 4, 2011)

Buy another copy!

You can also just get a key direct from Blizzard and download the game, but you're not going to save much off the $60 price, at least not for a few more months.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 4, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Buy another copy!



I don't have a bottomless pocket  Plus, the timing of the games you guys play coincides with my sleepy time


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 5, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Well, it depends on which region you are playing. I recommend you getting the SEA version, since that it comes with NA free too (and should cost the same as a NA version). $60 sounds round about right, and you will quickly get your money back. You might want to try online or something to look for cheaper prices, but I doubt you can save more than $10. Most people here play on the NA server, but I am stuck in EU  Teh sux



Central US... I don't remember seeing a SEA or know what it is for that matter?


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 5, 2011)

garyinhere said:


> Central US... I don't remember seeing a SEA or know what it is for that matter?



SEA is South East Asia. Basically, Sc2 is divided into 7 regions, I believe, Korea, Taiwan, SEA, NA, EU and 2 more which I don't really remember (or know). SEA comes with NA, so you get "2" accounts, but NA comes only with one. You will play mostly in the North America one though. Use the second account for fancy builds


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is the most likely outcome for Gary's SCII experience:


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 5, 2011)

You guys are so mean! Don't discourage the poor child!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> You guys are so mean! Don't discourage the poor child!



i'm pretty sure he's married, so he's old enough to not be a child...


oh wait


----------



## JC316 (Apr 5, 2011)

Had a fun 1v1 match tonight. Terran vs Terran. I went for ground forces, he went for tanks early. My first attack was only 8 marines and they got toasted pretty quickly. He followed up with 3 siege tanks and 15 marines, I only had 5 marauders and 3 marines, but I did wall, so I had him at bay. He waffled a bit before deciding to storm my ramp, but by then my own siege tank had just come out of the factory and I waxed him.

I countered with a few marines/rauders and 2 tanks. Right as I was coming up on his natural, I saw him start a command center, which I destroyed before he could cancel. He killed my army, but decided to expand rather than press his advantage. 

Here is where it gets interesting. I had built a command center and was floating it to a different base. He had the Xel naga tower and he scanned my natural right as I was floating my CC. There was one strip of fog that he couldn't see and by some miracle, my CC was in that fog, so he never saw it. Right after that, I expanded into my natural and made a total of 5 barracks. Had 24 rauders and 39 marines, 3 tanks to his 54 marines, 8 dropships, 6 tanks and a thor.

He made a drop into my main base with 80% of his army. I saw it, knew that I would get slaughtered by the siege tanks, so I made a run on his base instead. Completely mopped up on his 20% and made it a base race. I won thanks to that one expo that he never saw fly by. By the time he found it, I was taking down his last building. 

I was completely behind on the entire game, my army was never greater than his, yet I still managed to pull it off.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 5, 2011)

Garyinhere is gonna get SC2?

I have to watch this.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 5, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Had a fun 1v1 match tonight. Terran vs Terran. I went for ground forces, he went for tanks early. My first attack was only 8 marines and they got toasted pretty quickly. He followed up with 3 siege tanks and 15 marines, I only had 5 marauders and 3 marines, but I did wall, so I had him at bay. He waffled a bit before deciding to storm my ramp, but by then my own siege tank had just come out of the factory and I waxed kuntered with a few marines/rauders and 2 tanks. Right as I was coming up on his natural, I saw him start a command center, which I destroyed before he could cancel. He killed my army, but decided to expand rather than press his advantage.
> 
> 
> Here is where it gets interesting. I had built a command center and was floating it to a different base. He had the Xel naga tower and he scanned my natural right as I was floating my CC. There was one strip of fog that he couldn't see and by some miracle, my CC was in that fog, so he never saw it. Right after that, I expanded into my natural and made a total of 5 barracks. Had 24 rauders and 39 marines, 3 tanks to his 54 marines, 8 dropships, 6 tanks and a thor.
> ...


I'm sure he bit his toes off after that! Should have flew his cm.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ugh, this game can piss you off like no other. Sure, I have cussed out a few botters in UT2k4 and been pretty irate in TF2, but there is nothing like getting a plan and having it thwarted by cheese.

Yeah, ok, my cyber core is going up, got gas, pylon, fixing to throw up a star gate and pump some voids.... Hey, why isn't that probe mining anything?....wait a sec, that's not my probe, that's his probe.... WTF is that being warped in on my mineral line.... Oh god damn it.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2011)

death, caboose etc.


you bitched at me for my net dropouts, you raegfaced every time you lost the TS. you blamed my router. you blamed australia. you blamed the upsidedownsideupsidesteveirwinsomethingsomething.


its the americans at fault. herp derp.

http://www.itnews.com.au/News/253590,telstra-blames-us-router-issue-for-degraded-internet.aspx







to everyone else, enjoy your SCII XD this was your regularly broadcast american hatemail, brought to you by someone who loses connection to NA Bnet way too often.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 6, 2011)

Mussels said:


> death, caboose etc.
> 
> 
> you bitched at me for my net dropouts, you raegfaced every time you lost the TS. blame my router.  blame australia.  blame the upsidedownsideupsidesteveirwinsomethingsomething.



fixed


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2011)

i dont see what you fixed XD


preferably, fix the damn router XD


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 6, 2011)

I totally want to see some TPU Team Monobattles!!!!

How awesome would it be to see Tanks, Zealots, Banchees, and Hydras?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> I totally want to see some TPU Team Monobattles!!!!
> 
> How awesome would it be to see Tanks, Zealots, Banchees, and Hydras?



we'd all cheat...


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 6, 2011)

I have been playing monobattles :3 Marines ftw! No seriously, the MillionManMarine strat is actually really powerful. If you play it with the style of speedling control, that is.


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 6, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i'm pretty sure he's married, so he's old enough to not be a child...
> 
> 
> oh wait
> ...


I sure am you should add me to Facebook and you can see public domain pictures of the wedding


kid41212003 said:


> You guys are so mean! Don't discourage the poor child!


In oklahoma they require you to put on your big boy pants and update your sense of humor before your allowed to get the internet so I'm good 


PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Here is the most likely outcome for Gary's SCII experience:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41527&stc=1&d=1301965213


I think I would enjoy playing regardless of which graph you choose to illustrate my experience Mr. Ross Perot

Now that you all got your trolling out of the way... The game at walmart just says starcraft II on it are all versions included in that package or should I look for something in particular?


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 6, 2011)

Eh? All versions? I would approach that with caution, because each retail copy only unlocks a region except for the bonus obtained in the SEA version.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 6, 2011)

@ JC316 and all others that play SC2:

To the right of the minimap, there is a button to *toggle minimap colors*. This changes the minimap and colors in game from the player's actual color to green (yourself), yellow (your allies), and red (enemies). 

The only negative about this is you can't say "go for purple." This can be solved by pinging their location on the minimap (alt+click). The positive is, that *if you catch any red on the minimap out of the corner of your eye, you instantly know that something fishy's going on*.


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 6, 2011)

I bough this game at launch, played it religiously for about 2 months (I was really good too!) and haven't picked it up since. What do you guys suggest I do to brush the dust off of my skillz without hindering my rank?

EDIT: Also without being called a noob nonstop. Wait, this is the internet...


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 6, 2011)

Play some in house 1v1's with some of us, and watch some pro game casts on youtube to get caught up with some of the current metagame strategies so you know what to look for when scouting.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 6, 2011)

Its season 2, and I don't know what skill level you are at. If you are gold or below, I think its best to play a few games against very hard computer, going the standard build and refine your mechanics. After that, play a bunch of custom games (using the quick battle or whatever it is called), it is usually not too difficult to find players there. Play a few games with the people in the clubhouse, and then proceed to ladder! Don't forget the replays though.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 6, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Its season 2, and I don't know what skill level you are at. If you are gold or below, I think its best to play a few games against very hard computer, going the standard build and refine your mechanics. After that, play a bunch of custom games (using the quick battle or whatever it is called), it is usually not too difficult to find players there. Play a few games with the people in the clubhouse, and then proceed to ladder! Don't forget the replays though.



I dunno about the computers.  I think Mussels, death, JC and I played very hards on a few occasions and absolutely DESTROYED them.  The AI does not tech till the very end, and they expand way too fast.  If someone was obligated, they could write much better AI scripts.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 6, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I dunno about the computers.  I think Mussels, death, JC and I played very hards on a few occasions and absolutely DESTROYED them.  The AI does not tech till the very end, and they expand way too fast.  If someone was obligated, they could write much better AI scripts.



People do, YABOT does some pretty interesting work.


Probably should link YABOT to the front page:

http://www.sc2mapster.com/maps/yabot/


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 6, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I dunno about the computers.  I think Mussels, death, JC and I played very hards on a few occasions and absolutely DESTROYED them.  The AI does not tech till the very end, and they expand way too fast.  If someone was obligated, they could write much better AI scripts.



Computer is just there to polish your mechanics and macro, they are extremely predictable. No point playing against computers once you can play smoothly.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 6, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Computer is just there to polish your mechanics and macro, they are extremely predictable. No point playing against computers once you can play smoothly.



I mean the AI is just poor because it is predictable.  What would be neat is if the AI resembled that of a chess computer.  In chess, each human player is predicable.  The computer will play to that and base probability on what moves that player will make, so it can better counter the opponent.  In Starcraft the computer plays whatever it feels like.  It might try to counter, but I have a feeling that is luck, not programming.  Insane AI should be AI that learns with the players it plays, and then focuses on countering them, and thinking ahead as much as possible.  I don't feel this would be too hard to code, although a way a player could counter this AI would be to do random builds.  In the chess world, that is the only way it was determined a computer would be unable to beat a human, if the human was random (in action not race).


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 6, 2011)

When I get home I'll post up my name and ID thing, at work currently. I haven't had a chance to play the game with my new 6950, should be interesting.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 7, 2011)

So I decided to play random today, went 2v2 Co-op vs Easy AI and I get partnered with a Diamond doing achievement hunting. 

He tells me he'll have 20 lings in 4.2 minutes and then at 4.3 minutes he says, good luck you'll beat'em and drops. 

Basically tells me to win the game for him and get him a free win. So I drop out and tell him thanks for being a dick, and he tells me it's the best way to catch wins. WTF?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> So I decided to play random today, went 2v2 Co-op vs Easy AI and I get partnered with a Diamond doing achievement hunting.
> 
> He tells me he'll have 20 lings in 4.2 minutes and then at 4.3 minutes he says, good luck you'll beat'em and drops.
> 
> Basically tells me to win the game for him and get him a free win. So I drop out and tell him thanks for being a dick, and he tells me it's the best way to catch wins. WTF?



yeah, you get people like that. lazy poops.


if you wanna do achieve farming hit me up sometime, i'll do that against the easier AI's


----------



## JC316 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, one reason that I never play with random people. When do you play Mlee? I can never seem to catch you online.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Yeah, one reason that I never play with random people. When do you play Mlee? I can never seem to catch you online.



i think i've played with him late at night here, which'd be your early morning


----------



## JC316 (Apr 7, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i think i've played with him late at night here, which'd be your early morning



Bleh, I don't do mornings. 4am, or 2.5 hours from now is when I sleep, then I wake up at 1PM.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 7, 2011)

Idra awesome.


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 7, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Bleh, I don't do mornings. 4am, or 2.5 hours from now is when I sleep, then I wake up at 1PM.



I'm in the DFW area as well so we may play at the same times. When I got home yesterday I forgot to grab my code and stuff from SC2 so you folks can add me, I'll get on that tonight. Unless there's a way to get it online?


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 7, 2011)

COTH Incredible Miracle vs World Allstars

Jinro vs YongHwa. Awesome match, everybody should watch.


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 7, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> COTH Incredible Miracle vs World Allstars
> 
> Jinro vs YongHwa. Awesome match, everybody should watch.



Just watched it, pretty good stuff! I'm getting paid to watch SC2 matches , lets hope the boss doesn't say anything.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 7, 2011)

Jinro roflstomping everyone right now.

http://www.justin.tv/cybersportsnetwork#/w/1053808688/4


----------



## JC316 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thassodar said:


> I'm in the DFW area as well so we may play at the same times. When I got home yesterday I forgot to grab my code and stuff from SC2 so you folks can add me, I'll get on that tonight. Unless there's a way to get it online?



Cool, yeah, I am always up for some play. You need the username and code before we can add you.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 7, 2011)

May be a tad late for tonight. I will probably show at about the same time Mussels does.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 8, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Yeah, one reason that I never play with random people. When do you play Mlee? I can never seem to catch you online.



I usually play after 10pm CST. 

Forgot to install steam with this latest windows wipe, I'll DL it and hit ya up sometime.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 8, 2011)

If i'm online and don't answer that mean my friend may be using my account.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 8, 2011)

gotta get down on friiiiday XD


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 8, 2011)

I really want to report you for that...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 8, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I really want to report you for that...



i kept spamming the chat with it in our SCII game earlier, to mess with our opponents.


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 8, 2011)

Name: Thassodar
Code: 774

I haven't played since new years eve, take that as you will. My rank is probably terrible compared to you guys, I just need to brush off my skills. It's 3:30 where I am so the best luck you guys have finding me on is Saturday.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thassodar said:


> Name: Thassodar
> Code: 774
> 
> I haven't played since new years eve, take that as you will. My rank is probably terrible compared to you guys, I just need to brush off my skills. It's 3:30 where I am so the best luck you guys have finding me on is Saturday.



Added.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 8, 2011)

Thassodar said:


> Name: Thassodar
> Code: 774
> 
> I haven't played since new years eve, take that as you will. My rank is probably terrible compared to you guys, I just need to brush off my skills. It's 3:30 where I am so the best luck you guys have finding me on is Saturday.



NA I take it?


----------



## Thassodar (Apr 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> NA I take it?



Yeah NA. It was 3:30AM when I posted that and I had been drinking a bit . I'll try to get on tonight but my earlier post was correct, best chance I'll be on is Saturday.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 12, 2011)

So we had some disappointment last night we have been a bit of losing spree then we won some games against plat/diamond teams, and we got demoted to silver. Even tho we don't lose to anyone lower rank then us just to people higher then we are.

We usually do a 2 terran/ 2 toss or 2 terren/1 toss/1 random
for our teams and we havent been doing good in 4vs4, in other categories we do good, its just lately we are just lacking


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 12, 2011)

deathmore said:


> So we had some disappointment last night we have been a bit of losing spree then we won some games against plat/diamond teams, and we got demoted to silver. Even tho we don't lose to anyone lower rank then us just to people higher then we are.
> 
> We usually do a 2 terran/ 2 toss or 2 terren/1 toss/1 random
> for our teams and we havent been doing good in 4vs4, in other categories we do good, its just lately we are just lacking



In 2v2 and 3v3 we have been doing OK, IMO, but we still have our errors in 4v4.  I need to keep up expanding, which I don't do well.  I think we are very close to finding a good medium between the quick rush and teching in 4v4.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 12, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> In 2v2 and 3v3 we have been doing OK, IMO, but we still have our errors in 4v4.  I need to keep up expanding, which I don't do well.  I think we are very close to finding a good medium between the quick rush and teching in 4v4.



I have found lately that we don't keep up with production and that we don't defend our worker lines from surprise attacks and we are wrongly justifying this as well we gonna win anyways doesn't matter.


----------



## Maelstrom (Apr 12, 2011)

How many of y'all beat the campaign on brutal? Just finished All In, wasn't too bad.
Proof is the in profile pic 





Now with that done, I should actually play some multiplayer


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Apr 12, 2011)

It's all about the MP  But congrats on beating it on Brutal.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 12, 2011)

Oh my god, I just watched Day[9] Funday Monday triple unit battles(rip off of mono-battle).

The best part is he's taking a break and he's got someone who ripped off Friday(by she-who-shall-not-be-named) and it's freakin hilarious.

Check it out here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU_ADVeuNkY&feature=player_embedded#at=37

Found this one too, Day[9] rap:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ns6G8QYQJtk&feature=player_embedded#at=43


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2011)

Maelstrom said:


> How many of y'all beat the campaign on brutal? Just finished All In, wasn't too bad.
> Proof is the in profile pic
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110411/Screenshot2011-04-11 21_25_21.jpg
> Now with that done, I should actually play some multiplayer



good, now send me your save game right at the end there...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> good, now send me your save game right at the end there...



I am interested in the save game too.  Will pay in signatures.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2011)

patch 1.3.2 is now out... i was in game, it whined about server shut down... logged me out and as soon as i clicked to log back in, it quit the game and patched.

irritating, but hey, patches good.


Bug Fixes 


General 
Fixed an issue where maps would not appear in the Single Player vs. AI screen (China only). 
Fixed an issue where the Leagues & Ladders Friends page would stop displaying information if a player had more than 100 ranked friends. 
Fixed a crash that would sometimes occur when players received an alert in-game while 3D portraits were turned on. 


StarCraft II Editor 
Fixed a crash that could occur on Editor startup if players had improperly configured variables. 
Fixed an issue where the Editor would display incorrect cliff height on ramps facing directly N, S, E or W; this issue prevented proper unit vision in game. 
Fixed an issue where the pathing visualizer in the Terrain Editor would sometimes display incorrect pathing.


----------



## Maelstrom (Apr 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> good, now send me your save game right at the end there...





PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I am interested in the save game too.  Will pay in signatures.



For All In? I guess if y'all really want I'll link it (though my last save isn't right at the end, I think), but you should beat it yourself . If you got rid of the air units (so there are nydus worms), just use bunkers (and 5 scvs patrolling around them) + mass siege tanks + banshees (to take out the n.w and for kerrigan). Never made it past my bunkers once, though a few did get destroyed.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2011)

Maelstrom said:


> For All In? I guess if y'all really want I'll link it (though my last save isn't right at the end, I think), but you should beat it yourself . If you got rid of the air units (so there are nydus worms), just use bunkers (and 5 scvs patrolling around them) + mass siege tanks + banshees (to take out the n.w and for kerrigan). Never made it past my bunkers once, though a few did get destroyed.



yeah... see, when you do it and say "ITS EASY! EASY VICTORY NO PROBS AT ALL" and we spend 3-4 hours straight failing non stop... it grates.


not all of us are pro 


(this is mostly a rant at what googling gets me. EASY VICTORY GUARANTEED, BECOME A DIAMOND PLAYER TODAY! JUST WIN! EASY!)


----------



## Maelstrom (Apr 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> yeah... see, when you do it and say "ITS EASY! EASY VICTORY NO PROBS AT ALL" and we spend 3-4 hours straight failing non stop... it grates.
> 
> 
> not all of us are pro
> ...



Well later today once I play some league matches I'll see what my last save was on that mission then I'll link it. Where are the saves located, like what folder? (Asking now so I don't have to hunt around later). Couldn't there be potential issues though since you might not have all the same tech and stuff I do? Or does that just not matter? I've never used someone else save before so I'm just curious.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2011)

Maelstrom said:


> Well later today once I play some league matches I'll see what my last save was on that mission then I'll link it. Where are the saves located, like what folder? (Asking now so I don't have to hunt around later). Couldn't there be potential issues though since you might not have all the same tech and stuff I do? Or does that just not matter? I've never used any else save before so I'm just curious.



my docs/starcraft II


never used someone elses either, no idea if it even works. thing is i swapped from SEA to NA as my primary account, and i just cbf redoing all the SP achievements XD


----------



## deathmore (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey guys i wanna upload some of our games that we have been losing on, and if you guys could examine them and give us some pointers as to what were doing wrong, because we have been doing terrible. 
also anyone know some good 4vs4 strats?
http://www.sc2replayed.com/replays/163085-4v4-terran-protoss-zerg-toxic-slums
http://www.sc2replayed.com/replays/163086-4v4-terran-protoss-zerg-toxic-slums
http://www.sc2replayed.com/replays/163087-4v4-terran-protoss-zerg-district-10


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 12, 2011)

To be perfectly honest, the best strat IMO for 4v4 is 3 people go for an early rush, and one person cannon/bunker/spine in and tech to a good harass unit. If you're the first to *keep your armies together* you will win most games. Use the early rush on the player that is furthest away travel distance from his teammates (some 4v4 maps have a center spawn that takes a while to get to for assistance) and if you don't fully take him out, that's fine. Don't lose your entire army, or you'll lose to a counter push. Use the rush to get the other team running scared and turtling, then the teching player can do a blue flame hellion drop / muta harass the mineral line / dark templar the mineral line and they will not only have no map control because they're scared of another rush, but also be spending money on static defenses to protect from the harassment. At that point, you take your expo, macro to 200/200, and all push the same player while keeping your armies together at a common choke point to your bases. 

I'll check out the replays later. Sorry if this is a little rough ,still in bed


----------



## Maelstrom (Apr 12, 2011)

@ Mussels/Caboose

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4380753/All%20In%20%2812%29.SC2Save

There's the last save I have of All In, still ~15% left to go (it was an autosave). Hopefully it will work.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 12, 2011)

Shitstorm over at TeamLiquid.net because MC cheesed the final game. I respect MC for having the balls to do that though. What do you guys think? Should proxy gateways be allowed at all?


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 12, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> To be perfectly honest, the best strat IMO for 4v4 is 3 people go for an early rush, and one person cannon/bunker/spine in and tech to a good harass unit. If you're the first to *keep your armies together* you will win most games. Use the early rush on the player that is furthest away travel distance from his teammates (some 4v4 maps have a center spawn that takes a while to get to for assistance) and if you don't fully take him out, that's fine. Don't lose your entire army, or you'll lose to a counter push. Use the rush to get the other team running scared and turtling, then the teching player can do a blue flame hellion drop / muta harass the mineral line / dark templar the mineral line and they will not only have no map control because they're scared of another rush, but also be spending money on static defenses to protect from the harassment. At that point, you take your expo, macro to 200/200, and all push the same player while keeping your armies together at a common choke point to your bases.
> 
> I'll check out the replays later. Sorry if this is a little rough ,still in bed



It usually only need the first half of your plan to win the game, but that is not the point why i play 4vs4.

I want massive armies vs each other, that's why i always turtle, unless someone in the team asks for rushing.




Fourstaff said:


> Shitstorm over at TeamLiquid.net because MC cheesed the final game. I respect MC for having the balls to do that though. What do you guys think? Should proxy gateways be allowed at all?



It's the other player's fault for bad scouting.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 12, 2011)

Agreed on first half part, but you always need to have a transition into the mid-game, because if your rush fails, and you don't have a contingency plan, you lose. 

Sorry to say, with the current map pool, you'll only get to play massive macro games 1/10 times in multiplayer games. I want the same thing, but it just doesn't happen because there's an easier way to win.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 12, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Agreed on first half part, but you always need to have a transition into the mid-game, because if your rush fails, and you don't have a contingency plan, you lose.
> 
> Sorry to say, with the current map pool, you'll only get to play massive macro games 1/10 times in multiplayer games. I want the same thing, but it just doesn't happen because there's an easier way to win.



I actually like shorter games, where the game finishes before the 20 min mark. It allows me to have more breaks in between . Big macro games exposes a lot of flaws in both players, and I don't find it particularly appealing to lose because I mismicro/mismacro'ed.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 12, 2011)

Maelstrom said:


> @ Mussels/Caboose
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4380753/All%20In%20%2812%29.SC2Save
> 
> There's the last save I have of All In, still ~15% left to go (it was an autosave). Hopefully it will work.



If you want a signature, go ahead and PM me, I appreciate you doing this!



Fourstaff said:


> Shitstorm over at TeamLiquid.net because MC cheesed the final game. I respect MC for having the balls to do that though. What do you guys think? Should proxy gateways be allowed at all?



I was in the computer lab at the time.  Major uproar from half of the lab, other half was laughing so hard.  Everyone was on edge.  It was cheese, it worked, and it is Ra's fault for not seeing it.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 12, 2011)

deathmore said:


> Hey guys i wanna upload some of our games that we have been losing on, and if you guys could examine them and give us some pointers as to what were doing wrong, because we have been doing terrible.
> also anyone know some good 4vs4 strats?
> http://www.sc2replayed.com/replays/163087-4v4-terran-protoss-zerg-district-10





I looked at the district 10 replay, and i think it was probably because bad unit counter.

If i remember correctly...

Your team's units:

Thor, BC, tank, MMM, stalker, and DT.

Enemy's units:

MMM, Thor, broodlord, corrupter, infestor, zergling, roach, and viking.

Your team has no long range attacker except tank which was countered by broodlord. I would stop making tanks and make viking instead when i see broodlord. Viking is faster to product and has really long range. It a perfect unit to counter broodlord.

The basic build works best in this situation... MMM + viking, because it's so easy for infestor to take control of your big units (thor, BC).

DT is slow (DPS) and expensive. They're used for sneak attack, but once everyone got to T3 units... you should make something else. In that match I would suggest:

Charged Zealot, Stalker, Sentry, and Colossus.

Melee unit + range unit = ownage. The rush failed because there were no zealots. Zergling eats stalker for dinner...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2011)

yeah we tried with a mix of

MMM+viking
M+thor
chargelots + colossi
and some weirdo mostly going ghosts and nuke harass XD

and it worked rather well for us.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> yeah we tried with a mix of
> 
> MMM+viking
> M+thor
> ...



Weirdo here:  

It worked well for us, when I just kinda did not micro units, just pumped out reens and thors.  Then I just made ghosts, micro'd those, and did a good job of pissing off 4 people when my team attacked.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 13, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Weirdo here:
> 
> It worked well for us, when I just kinda did not micro units, just pumped out reens and thors.  Then I just made ghosts, micro'd those, and did a good job of pissing off 4 people when my team attacked.



it actually did work as a low cost harass, except in that last game where they hit US with it


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 13, 2011)

For Maelstorm.  It might not look like alot, but a ton of photo filters later we get some good shots.  I personally like the one without the face.  Really, once I got the background done of her back side, it just looked good like that so I had a tough time actually bringing myself to add anything else.  Anyway, take your pick.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 13, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> For Maelstorm.  It might not look like alot, but a ton of photo filters later we get some good shots.  I personally like the one without the face.  Really, once I got the background done of her back side, it just looked good like that so I had a tough time actually bringing myself to add anything else.  Anyway, take your pick.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41654&stc=1&d=1302718753
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41655&stc=1&d=1302718753



SC2 sigs are much better


----------



## Maelstrom (Apr 13, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> For Maelstorm.  It might not look like alot, but a ton of photo filters later we get some good shots.  I personally like the one without the face.  Really, once I got the background done of her back side, it just looked good like that so I had a tough time actually bringing myself to add anything else.  Anyway, take your pick.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41654&stc=1&d=1302718753
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41655&stc=1&d=1302718753



They look awesome!! Thank you, I really appreciate it!. Definitely going to use the second one.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 13, 2011)

Maelstrom said:


> They look awesome!! Thank you, I really appreciate it!. Definitely going to use the second one.



No problem, glad you like it.  The second one does have a certain appeal to it!


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 13, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> No problem, glad you like it.  The second one does have a certain appeal to it!



Its not too hard to say "I see boobies" you know


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 13, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Its not too hard to say "I see boobies" you know



Except that is her back side.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 13, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Except that is her back side.
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_3IjRgoGWU...Chf_DN5ce3k/s1600/starcraft-2-demotivator.jpg



Dammit >.> Too much Starcraft, can't differentiate between the front and the back anymore


----------



## JC316 (Apr 14, 2011)

Just had a really good match against a damn good zerg player, I was terran. Map was blistering sands. I start out traditional, walling, well he got a scout in and saw that I had no gas yet and only one barracks going up. I scouted right after that and saw that he went fast expand. He didn't bother to check where my SCV went though, so I threw up a bunker before his fast expand could make it out. Dropped 4 marines in and took out a ton of zerglings and his newly minted hatchery. Sent in 9 more marines into his main where he had a ton of zerglings and a spine crawler waiting and killed my marines.

Next wave I sent 17 marines and he was up to roaches and banelings. I figured well hell, I have a ton of gas and an expo, why not get some banshees. 5 banshees and a wrecked mineral line later, he rage quit. Even with putting that pressure on though, he almost matched me in resources and units. I would hate to think what he would have done to me if I hadn't taken out his fast expand.

He was a silver 1v1, but plat in 4v4, so I feel pretty good about that.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 14, 2011)

Ah, the classical bunker rush. My 1v1 against FE zergs have been revolving about that strategy, opening with 2rax "foxer style" into bunker pressure (if I can get the bunker up), and pray that it kills the hatch (which will almost mean autowin), or pressuring more zergling and spinecrawlers out than necessary (delaying their drones). I usually expand after that. It works against Diamond zergs, don't see why it wouldn't work against silvers and golds.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2011)

bunkers are fantastic if you can get them in unseen.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 14, 2011)

Mussels said:


> bunkers are fantastic if you can get them in unseen.



They are still fantastic if your opponents see them, it causes the lesser players to panic and mismacro. Oh, and 3,3 marines are imbalanced:

http://www.youtube.com/user/HuskyStarcraft?blend=1&ob=5#p/u/1/fVmMQpvS3QE

Check the battle at the 13.30 mark.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 14, 2011)

"Marines are the counter to banelings." - Idra


----------



## JC316 (Apr 14, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Oh, and 3,3 marines are imbalanced:
> 
> 
> Check the battle at the 13.30 mark.



Not really, DT's are a scourge against marines. I found this out the hard way. I had something like 150 3/3 marines with stim against Mussels and a void army. I waxed the voids, but he had about 9 DT's and wiped me out. 

In that match, he screwed up by not upgrading and not getting chargelots.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 15, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Not really, DT's are a scourge against marines. I found this out the hard way. I had something like 150 3/3 marines with stim against Mussels and a void army. I waxed the voids, but he had about 9 DT's and wiped me out.
> 
> In that match, he screwed up by not upgrading and not getting chargelots.



mostly cause DT's can one hit kill marines, 30 seconds with 10 DT's and no detection = lots of dead marines


on little thing i like to do is send maybe 2 DT's at a time so that they waste scans until they run out, then send the rest in and finish them off.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 15, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Not really, DT's are a scourge against marines. I found this out the hard way. I had something like 150 3/3 marines with stim against Mussels and a void army. I waxed the voids, but he had about 9 DT's and wiped me out.
> 
> In that match, he screwed up by not upgrading and not getting chargelots.



After i got my 2nd expansion fully SCVed, i stop calling in MULE, and i ONLY use it when energy is capped.

Protoss will need HT and/or Colossus to counter MMM build effectively. Even if Terran only use MM and if Protoss don't have any Sentry/HT/Colossus, you will still lose in term of DPS and mineral/unit.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Apr 15, 2011)

Imba 3/3 marines? lol

Any unit is imba when you're light years ahead in upgrades.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 15, 2011)

Really starting to like using MMM's. Such a pain in the ass to deal within the sub 10 minute mark. Just destroyed a gold 1v1 and plat everything else player. He tried to reaper rush me and it didn't work out worth a crap. Up to 17 in my league, hoping to get promoted to gold soon.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice work JC! 

Anyone gonna be on later?


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 16, 2011)

Hmmm, I realised that reapers are so underused you probably can get your money's worth out of them everytime you build them, be it scouting or worker kill. I almost always open with reaper vs toss now, its just so effective. 2rax against zerg, and iEchoic against Terran, my favourite matchup .


----------



## JC316 (Apr 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Hmmm, I realised that reapers are so underused you probably can get your money's worth out of them everytime you build them, be it scouting or worker kill. I almost always open with reaper vs toss now, its just so effective. 2rax against zerg, and iEchoic against Terran, my favourite matchup .



Yeah, I have used reapers to great effect. If they are upgraded, they are badass. So fast that you can kite with them and the damage they do to buildings is unreal. I just thought of another badass use for them, to counter banelings. They are so fast, they should make mince meat out of baneling blobs.


Also, I am going to be late tonight. Never miss supernatural. Be on in 1 hour and 40 minutes.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 16, 2011)

I host fortheswarm.org, feel free to stop by sometime.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey didn' you stream a while?

Any chance you could give some Zerg tips for bronze random players? I cant seem to keep up with macro'ing 4 hatch's. Micro isn't too hard with a nice flock of Mutas or ball of Roaches(kinda like Marauder's).

Also, are Hydra's a good mid-game unit? Seems like they need upgrades to become versatile.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 16, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Hey didn' you stream a while?
> 
> Any chance you could give some Zerg tips for bronze random players? I cant seem to keep up with macro'ing 4 hatch's. Micro isn't too hard with a nice flock of Mutas or ball of Roaches(kinda like Marauder's).
> 
> Also, are Hydra's a good mid-game unit? Seems like they need upgrades to become versatile.



Zerg has been craptastic since they removed the Hydra speed and made them require a lair. Zerg has dick for anti air until a lair comes out. 

Terran total of 250 mins to get anti air out.
Protoss total of 400 mins.
Zerg total 450 mins and 250 gas.

That is total bull shit. Sure the queen can defend against air, but not very well. The hydras aren't even worth it anymore. They were the best all purpose unit of the zerg and now they are worthless. Better to spend the money and get mutas.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 16, 2011)

3870x2 said:


> I host fortheswarm.org, feel free to stop by sometime.



Linky has been in the front page since forever 

You will need a bit more ... imagination if you are using hydras. Check Moon Vs (insert player here). They do quite a bit of damage, but since that they are slow, often times its more convenient just to get other units. I would avoid hydras unless you know what you are doing though, not so much as its slow and useless but you can get mutas against Terran for mapcontrol and corruptors (and eventually broodlords) against Protoss. Concerning Zerg antiair, I think queen does their job rather fine. Just make sure you have that extra queen (its not that expensive anyway), fending banshees off will not take that much effort. Phoenixes can be a bit of a problem to deal with, but even then you wouldn't lose too many units to a well executed Phoenix rush if you remember to OL scout at the 7-8ish minute, catch a glimpse of their Stargate and throw down the evo chamber. In midgame the air is firmly in Zerg's control should he choose it.

To me, Terran's antiair is marines, zerg's is queens earlygame to mutas/hydras/corruptors mid to late game. Toss has got their stalkers.

Also, check Spanishwa's games (his id is VileSpanshwa I think), he does a lot of creative ZvZ games involving droning like a champ while making queens, and transition to ultras and infestors. It needs a lot of game sense to play like him, but very satisfying if you can pull it off.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 16, 2011)

http://www.teamliquid.net/video/streams/TeamLiquidTV

TSL on now. Boxer vs Sen was awesome.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 16, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Linky has been in the front page since forever
> 
> You will need a bit more ... imagination if you are using hydras. Check Moon Vs (insert player here). They do quite a bit of damage, but since that they are slow, often times its more convenient just to get other units. I would avoid hydras unless you know what you are doing though, not so much as its slow and useless but you can get mutas against Terran for mapcontrol and corruptors (and eventually broodlords) against Protoss. Concerning Zerg antiair, I think queen does their job rather fine. Just make sure you have that extra queen (its not that expensive anyway), fending banshees off will not take that much effort. Phoenixes can be a bit of a problem to deal with, but even then you wouldn't lose too many units to a well executed Phoenix rush if you remember to OL scout at the 7-8ish minute, catch a glimpse of their Stargate and throw down the evo chamber. In midgame the air is firmly in Zerg's control should he choose it.
> 
> ...



+1 Spanishiwa is a nice alternative Zerg player. Watched his stream a couple days in a row and he'd do some fun builds. I really like how he doesn't go gas till he's saturated both his main and natural.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 17, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Linky has been in the front page since forever
> 
> You will need a bit more ... imagination if you are using hydras. Check Moon Vs (insert player here). They do quite a bit of damage, but since that they are slow, often times its more convenient just to get other units. I would avoid hydras unless you know what you are doing though, not so much as its slow and useless but you can get mutas against Terran for mapcontrol and corruptors (and eventually broodlords) against Protoss. Concerning Zerg antiair, I think queen does their job rather fine. Just make sure you have that extra queen (its not that expensive anyway), fending banshees off will not take that much effort. Phoenixes can be a bit of a problem to deal with, but even then you wouldn't lose too many units to a well executed Phoenix rush if you remember to OL scout at the 7-8ish minute, catch a glimpse of their Stargate and throw down the evo chamber. In midgame the air is firmly in Zerg's control should he choose it.
> 
> ...



I demolished a zerg player with 6 measly banshees just last night. Two of em to take out his queen and then mop up work on the drones. It really doesn't take much to work over a queen.

Banshee has 140 HP, Queen has 175HP.
Banshee does 12 damage per hit, queen does 9 damage per hit. Takes a single banshee 15 hits to kill a queen. Takes a single queen 16 hits to take down a banshee. The queen attacks slightly faster than a banshee. Two shees will drop a queen in nothing flat, then wreck a mineral line. A quality terran player can block off all scouting capabilities from a zerg with a few marines and a good wall.

If they made a hydra den cost say 200 mins and 100 gas, but not require a lair, then it would go a hell of a long way toward fixing zerg. That would make it require 400 mins and 100 gas to start producing anti air units, which is acceptable IMO because of less time required waiting on the damned lair.

It is just so damned hard to get anywhere with zerg if you aren't a quality player.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 17, 2011)

JC316 said:


> I demolished a zerg player with 6 measly banshees just last night.



Never happens in diamond  They just roflstomp my base if I make that many banshees. A quality Zerg does not need see your base to know what you are going, a zergling poke up the front door at a certain timing will tell them all they need to know about your base. OL is just there for visual conformation. 

Moving Hydras to T1 is something I want Blizzard to consider though.

Zerg is scary in the lower leagues too, xRR strat was extremely hard to contain. Its only the gold/plat gap where Zerg is frustrating to play I think, and even then its only against Banshees. My friend plays protoss (which I can reliably defeat), and when he feels a bit cheesy he plays zerg, and my winrate against his zerg is practically nil.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey guys me and mussels last night playing 2vs2 had to fight a grandmaster/diamond team.
here's replay if interested we lost but meh.
http://www.sc2replayed.com/replays/165462-2v2-terran-protoss-zerg-high-orbit


----------



## JC316 (Apr 18, 2011)

deathmore said:


> Hey guys me and mussels last night playing 2vs2 had to fight a grandmaster/diamond team.
> here's replay if interested we lost but meh.
> http://www.sc2replayed.com/replays/165462-2v2-terran-protoss-zerg-high-orbit



What I can't believe is that the zerg guy had only 10 drones till like 8 minutes. Also, for shame death, you pulled a pvt caboose, 10 minutes in and no T2 units, all marines.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 18, 2011)

I forgot to thank you guys for picking me up for a game the other night.  I realized how slow I am when I started looking around.

I need to move faster.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2011)

silly caboose and his never upgrading or teching. or expanding. or transitioning.


good at marine rush and hellion drop tho.




DannibusX said:


> I forgot to thank you guys for picking me up for a game the other night.  I realized how slow I am when I started looking around.
> 
> I need to move faster.



playing with you guys shows how much we've progressed actually, its a good reminder to boost our self esteem after getting stomped by masters so often in ladder play.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 18, 2011)

Word, I just need to play.  It seems like I never have time to play a whole lot of games these days.  That and the whole lack of internet at my house.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 18, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> Word, I just need to play.  It seems like I never have time to play a whole lot of games these days.  That and the whole lack of internet at my house.



Heck, just set up a time to play and I will be there. You did ok for not playing much. Just have to get the basics down and you would be fine. We are just so used to playing plat/diamond/master leaguers that we HAVE to be super fast.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> silly caboose and his never upgrading or teching. or expanding. or transitioning.
> 
> good at marine rush and hellion drop tho.



You just stated the answer to your complaints


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> You just stated the answer to your complaints



yeah its after they're done if they didnt win us the game that things fall down.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> yeah its after they're done if they didnt win us the game that things fall down.



Perhaps PVT should, uhh, brush up his TvP skills?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Perhaps PVT should, uhh, brush up his TvP skills?



he needs to brush up his micro mostly. things like zealots at the back and marines blocking the path are rather common, or letting his marines form an arc with 3 layers of them zig zagging back and forth behind them, changing an overwhelming force into (temporarily) an equal fight, letting the enemy get more kills than they should.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 18, 2011)

I am slightly better at mirco, but my macro goes to shit when that happens. I am getting much better about it. Hotkeying all of my production facilities and remembering to produce units while attacking. It's one reason that I am doing better at 1v1. Also, I am much better at microing just my army then I am at microing the whole army.

On a different note, I was playing 2v2 random to get my team terran 100 achievement and we got a hold of a BADASS team, I figured they were masters, but they were diamond/plat. At 6 minutes, they had warp gates cheeseing into my base, about 10 zealots, 2 stalkers and probably 30 or 40 zerglings. I barely had 3 racks and 11 marines. The cheese was interesting, they placed a pylon to where the power field just barely lapped into my base, then used an overlord to get vision.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 18, 2011)

JC316 said:


> The cheese was interesting, they placed a pylon to where the power field just barely lapped into my base, then used an overlord to get vision.



That is just about as standard cheese as you can get. Happens all the time in PZ teams, so you have to be extra careful. I have never tried using reaper to provide vision though. When it comes to 2v2 against TX I always dread the 6min mark, because that is when the most backbreaking push can occur. Still better than playing against TT, due to the sheer amount of tanks they can get.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 18, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> That is just about as standard cheese as you can get. Happens all the time in PZ teams, so you have to be extra careful. I have never tried using reaper to provide vision though. When it comes to 2v2 against TX I always dread the 6min mark, because that is when the most backbreaking push can occur. Still better than playing against TT, due to the sheer amount of tanks they can get.



Heh, I hadn't seen it before. I did see one very interesting cheese, some asshat DROPPED into my base and cannon rushed me. Like 14 minutes in and he cannon rushes me.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 19, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Heh, I hadn't seen it before. I did see one very interesting cheese, some asshat DROPPED into my base and cannon rushed me. Like 14 minutes in and he cannon rushes me.



14min cannon rush, I hope you didn't get caught with your pants down, because its damn embarrassing. BUT, even pros cheese, what hope do we mortals have? 

I tried MarineKingPrime/MakaPrime style 2rax aggression contain to whatever I want, failed so horribly :/


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 19, 2011)

You've got to have incredible game sense, minimap awareness, and micro to be able to pull that strategy off.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 19, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> You've got to have incredible game sense, minimap awareness, and micro to be able to pull that strategy off.



Nah, I just need to macro way better. In sufficient numbers, marines can hold their own, but they do demand a lot of attention. Much like a bunch of puppies trying to wreck your house. Cute, but they are absolute beasts.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 19, 2011)

I absolutely suck at having early game pressure, if I could learn to rush and macro I'd make Gold easy.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 19, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> I absolutely suck at having early game pressure, if I could learn to rush and macro I'd make Gold easy.



Its not too hard to learn that, you just have to stick to a build order and beat it to death. 

In other news, oGsMC got 2-0'ed by PoltPrime in GSL May. Potentially there is going to be MMA and MVP in up/down, so we might just see MC in Code A


----------



## Mussels (Apr 19, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Its not too hard to learn that, you just have to stick to a build order and beat it to death.
> 
> In other news, oGsMC got 2-0'ed by PoltPrime in GSL May. Potentially there is going to be MMA and MVP in up/down, so we might just see MC in Code A



subtitles in english, please.


----------



## jasper1605 (Apr 19, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Its not too hard to learn that, you just have to stick to a build order and beat it to death.
> 
> In other news, oGsMC got 2-0'ed by PoltPrime in GSL May. Potentially there is going to be MMA and MVP in up/down, so we might just see MC in Code A





Mussels said:


> subtitles in english, please.



That looks worse than the immunology I'm learning.  The IPC327 interacts with HLAs1,3,7, and 10 with TLRs responding to the hafflooo! haha


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Its not too hard to learn that, you just have to stick to a build order and beat it to death.
> 
> In other news, oGsMC got 2-0'ed by PoltPrime in GSL May. Potentially there is going to be MMA and MVP in up/down, so we might just see MC in Code A





Mussels said:


> subtitles in english, please.



First part or second?  I believe the first is easy to understand enough, so I wouldn't insult you with it. 

oGsMC is this Protoss dude who beat White-Ra in Dreamhack (Sweden tourney) for US$15k, and both of them are regarded as best Protosses in Korea and the world respectively. And he won the 5th game in a Bo5 by using the bronze level proxy2gate strat. PoltPrime is some Terran player in the same clan as MarineKingPrime, or the best marine user out there (yes, he uses marines to counter banelings), but still widely regarded as one of the better players out there. Now then, since MC got knocked out in the group stages of Code S GSL May, he is forced to "earn his keep" by beating a Code A player (1 league below Code S), and that pool includes MVP (the winner of GSL January), and MMA (otherwise known as one of Boxer's minions) Boxer is this guy who completely changed how people play Terran back in Sc1, so his minion should be hard to beat. If he fails to win the games, he might just find himself in Code A, where the prizepool is 10x smaller, and lose his godhood.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 19, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> 14min cannon rush, I hope you didn't get caught with your pants down, because its damn embarrassing. BUT, even pros cheese, what hope do we mortals have?



It was 4v4, so I had backup, that base was almost mined out, so I just flew all my shit out of there and went to a different expo.



mlee49 said:


> I absolutely suck at having early game pressure, if I could learn to rush and macro I'd make Gold easy.



Play me or PVTcaboose in 1v1 and you will learn to counter early pressure. I find that I am a HORRIBLE macro/defense player, I am at my best when I am putting the pressure on. I am willing to bet that Mussels and PVT are going to be gay and be playing Portal 2 tonight, so hit me up between 7:30-10:30 PM CST and we can get some matches in.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes mussels and pvt were always gay (and for each other) whether or not portal 2 is out. I'll still be online tonight jc around 8:30-9:00 for you


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 19, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Play me or PVTcaboose in 1v1 and you will learn to counter early pressure. I find that I am a HORRIBLE macro/defense player, I am at my best when I am putting the pressure on. I am willing to bet that Mussels and PVT are going to be gay and be playing Portal 2 tonight, so hit me up between 7:30-10:30 PM CST and we can get some matches in.



Can't tonight, but will do sometime soon.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2011)

woops, my TS3 server was off. i'm fine with some SCII before we P2


----------



## JC316 (Apr 20, 2011)

Deathmore is bad jelly.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 20, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Deathmore is bad jelly.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110419/deathjelly.jpg



I am seething with untold rage and hatred for you jc like axe murderer mad.
i play 100 random 4vs4 get gold, i better then jc he play placement matches with me and gets diamond RRRRRRAAAAAAGGGGGEEE

















These are my face right now i sooo madd, im frothing at the mouth with the need to kill.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 20, 2011)

So damned funny cause deathmore outclasses me as an SC2 player. I am now the only one of our 4 group that is diamond. I am happy.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2011)

JC316 said:


> So damned funny cause deathmore outclasses me as an SC2 player. I am now the only one of our 4 group that is diamond. I am happy.



only cause i came up with a new strat for the team that has gotten us a perfect win record.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> only cause i came up with a new strat for the team that has gotten us a perfect win record.



Indeed. That last match was tough as hell though.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Indeed. That last match was tough as hell though.



maybe those fights you guys had at the top of the map were, but for me our victory was obvious about half way in... we kept expanding and destroying their bases without ever losing our army (always getting bigger), so we just won via economics.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> maybe those fights you guys had at the top of the map were, but for me our victory was obvious about half way in... we kept expanding and destroying their bases without ever losing our army (always getting bigger), so we just won via economics.



They made the biggest mistake by continuing to attack me and not you or Deathmore. Even still, it was sweet revenge when my cloaked banshees took a bunch of their army out, especially since they DTed me to death.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2011)

JC316 said:


> They made the biggest mistake by continuing to attack me and not you or Deathmore. Even still, it was sweet revenge when my cloaked banshees took a bunch of their army out, especially since they DTed me to death.



i saw that, they had this massive force of ~15 stalkers, 10 or so immortals and 3 colossi and they were harassing my voids. you just stealthed and took 80% or so of them out before they had an observer in place, so i went and mopped up. i think that was the point victory was clear.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i saw that, they had this massive force of ~15 stalkers, 10 or so immortals and 3 colossi and they were harassing my voids. you just stealthed and took 80% or so of them out before they had an observer in place, so i went and mopped up. i think that was the point victory was clear.



They were like DIE VOIDS. ZOMG, they have banshees, NP, I will crush them with my stalkers *le cloak* FFFFUUUUUUUU. You mad bro?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 20, 2011)

JC316 said:


> They were like DIE VOIDS. ZOMG, they have banshees, NP, I will crush them with my stalkers *le cloak* FFFFUUUUUUUU. You mad bro?



i'm guessing at that point they were all "hey terran, scan, scan, scan bro, why u no scan? how do i shot your scan bro?"


*camera cuts to the voids hammering the terrans base a screen and a half upwards*


----------



## JC316 (Apr 20, 2011)

Man, all the practice against 4v4 diamond/plat is really paying off in my 1v1 matches. I am consistently roflstomping gold players now. Expecting a promotion soon, in my last 14 matches I have gone 10-4. The latest against gold players.

It's mostly my ability to change and adapt that is working better. The last match, I was against a gold protoss player. Set a bunker outside his base, then marine rushed him. Did some damage, but once he started getting stalkers and void rays, he was starting to overwhelm me. I quickly retreated back to my base, but left the bunker to delay his expo as long as possible. Got a factory up, got my own expo, and switched to marine thor. Marines with stim/level 1 damage and the thors with level 1 damage. Came back with 44 marines and 4 thors to his 17 stalkers, 10 zealots, 4 voids, and a few phoenix. Completely destroyed him.

Now, before, I would have been flailing about trying to decide what to transition to and got destroyed. I also would have forgotten about production. Things that I am still working on, I should have expanded faster once I had him locked down and I didn't have enough SCV's. Still learning, but getting better.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice work JC!

1st Grandmaster in the making?


----------



## deathmore (Apr 20, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Nice work JC!
> 
> 1st Grandmaster in the making?



Nope hes more of a gold player he just got a lucky placement, he wont be able to hold on to it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 20, 2011)

Took me 2 months to get from Gold to Diamond, massing some 200+ 1v1 and 200+ 2v2/3v3 games in the way. I think you can do with less  It will take another 500+ games for me to have a shot at masters, however . I suck big time as a gamer, and my laptop is not helping.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 20, 2011)

deathmore said:


> Nope hes more of a gold player he just got a lucky placement, he wont be able to hold on to it.



In 1v1, I am definitely gold. 2v2 with pvt caboose, we should be plat. In 4v4 though, we should ALL be diamond. Think of how many plat/diamond guys we have beaten, then when was the last time we were beaten by a pure plat team. I can't even remember. Also consider that 3 of our 4v4 team was playing when I ranked as diamond, should show that we all are diamonds, I just got lucky and never went through placement.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 21, 2011)

we are waiting on the aussie to stop enjoying his nighttime activities with various other aussie men...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2011)

deathmore said:


> we are waiting on the aussie to stop enjoying his nighttime activities with various other aussie men...



yes. us aussies do love our sleeping in during the morning.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> yes. us aussies do love our sleeping in during the morning.



With men


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2011)

deathmore said:


> With men



well yeah. i'm not a lesbian.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> well yeah. i'm not a lesbian.



you sure nobody knows if you have a penis, the one time we had a chance to look your roomate wouldent


----------



## deathmore (Apr 21, 2011)

Mussels had to go early to do it stuff at the pizza place and receive man meat in return for his "services"
On another note we got ranked back into gold on 4v4 hurray, our fake diamond tho is fake


----------



## JC316 (Apr 21, 2011)

deathmore said:


> Mussels had to go early to do it stuff at the pizza place and receive man meat in return for his "services"
> On another note we got ranked back into gold on 4v4 hurray, our fake diamond tho is fake



Blizzard doesn't think that I am fake. We all know how hard it is to get promoted with Blizzard, so I can't be fake. They are just finally realizing my talent.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 21, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Blizzard doesn't think that I am fake. We all know how hard it is to get promoted with Blizzard, so I can't be fake. They are just finally realizing my talent.



keep telling yourself that if it makes you feel better


----------



## deathmore (Apr 22, 2011)

my face when i play 2vs2 with caboose and we loose.






jc316's face all the time we play





my face when a great plan comes togther and we win





pvt's face just all the time no matter what happens really annoying..


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2011)

deathmore said:


> my face when i play 2vs2 with caboose and we loose.
> http://cdn0.knowyourmeme.com/i/000/069/732/original/g_382.jpg?1283534690
> 
> my face all the time we play
> http://cdn3.knowyourmeme.com/i/000/060/392/small/penis.JPG?1279587354



you do love the penis


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 22, 2011)

Enemy's force






Mussel's face when he sees them:


----------



## deathmore (Apr 22, 2011)

every time pvt micros a huge blob of army into banelings


----------



## deathmore (Apr 22, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Enemy's force
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JC316 (Apr 23, 2011)

I will be on 3 hours from now. 9PM CST. Supernatural is on tonight.


----------



## Iceni (Apr 23, 2011)

lol I should start to play this properly, I got my ass handed to me the other day on campaign mode!!! lol! 

I've not done any pvp yet, But still if any of you want easy wins against a non ranked player and i'm on just hit me up. The user name is Marchant.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 23, 2011)

We need your 3 digit code and also your region too (I suspect you are in EU, yes?)


----------



## Iceni (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah EU -uk code is 441 I had to go looking for it as i have no friends on SC yet!!!


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 23, 2011)

Iceni said:


> yeah EU -uk code is 441 I had to go looking for it as i have no friends on SC yet!!!



Added  There is only 3 of us in EU, so dont expect much. Feel free to post your troubles, triumphs and stuff here


----------



## Iceni (Apr 23, 2011)

thanks going to give the little league intro a few trys and see how i do. Hopefully it scales well for a Green player like myself!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2011)

ohhh, supernatural. that explains where you all are.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 23, 2011)

im on teamspeak listening to them die.

there face when they loose because im not playing:





everyone's faces when we have to play with pvtcaboose


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 23, 2011)

Is he that bad?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 23, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Is he that bad?



Yes that is why we have pretty much played every night, and why I rank higher in league than Deathmore.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 23, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Is he that bad?



Yes, he is. He steals your units and runs them head first into banelings. Then his expo goes down, so he steals your units to defend it, and then runs them head first into banelings.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 23, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Yes, he is. He steals your units and runs them head first into banelings. Then his expo goes down, so he steals your units to defend it, and then runs them head first into banelings.



he gets flying units killed with banelings.
literally.





this is everyone's face when they play against pvt





mussels face when i say bad things about him:






Pvts face when mussels says prepare your anus:


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 23, 2011)

graphical hacker just got graphical hijacked.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 23, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> graphical hacker just got graphical hijacked.



ultra-merge

mergelings

hydramerges

protoss 12-merge


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 23, 2011)

Mussels is OP


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 23, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Mussels is OP



You are doing it wrong, I started the clubhouse, I am OP.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 23, 2011)

I found this a couple days ago and forgot to post it here.

"*Our First Look At StarCraft II: Heart of the Swarm Happens Next Month*"

http://kotaku.com/#!5794590/our-first-look-at-starcraft-ii-heart-of-the-swarm-happens-next-month


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 23, 2011)

Saw that, but SP does not excite me. Oh, I have updated OP with picture of the day/week/month/until I decide to change.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 23, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I found this a couple days ago and forgot to post it here.
> 
> "*Our First Look At StarCraft II: Heart of the Swarm Happens Next Month*"
> 
> http://kotaku.com/#!5794590/our-first-look-at-starcraft-ii-heart-of-the-swarm-happens-next-month


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 23, 2011)

So is it DLC?


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 23, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> So is it DLC?



Nah, its probably an expansion like The Frozen Throne. I think its going to cost halfway between a new game and an expansion though. Can't wait for Lurkers


----------



## deathmore (Apr 23, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Nah, its probably an expansion like The Frozen Throne. I think its going to cost halfway between a new game and an expansion though. Can't wait for Lurkers



You know thats not going to happen (lurkers i mean) honestly i do enjoy the single player campaigns and will buy it hope fully it just wont cost the same as wings of liberty.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 23, 2011)

I spent $100 for the Collector Edition... I'll probably spend the same amount for the Collector edition again... It's irresistible for me.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 23, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> I spent $100 for the Collector Edition... I'll probably spend the same amount for the Collector edition again... It's irresistible for me.



Have you ever seen a collector's edition DLC?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Have you ever seen a collector's edition DLC?



its not DLC. its a full expansion with a complete SP campaign and new units for the MP.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 24, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Have you ever seen a collector's edition DLC?



They will have box art for every race.

The first is for Terran, so the 2nd will be obviously for Zerg.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 24, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> They will have box art for every race.
> 
> The first is for Terran, so the 2nd will be obviously for Zerg.



and blizzard is like its a 100$


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2011)

deathmore said:


> and blizzard is like its a 100$
> http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTYLZ0GXBLi-gDd5VqnR2Po1S4u0emWqtPqk48dMCc687WFfo7i_g



worth it even if it is. i want more SP + challenge missions.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> worth it even if it is. i want more SP + challenge missions.



And very awesome cinematics are zombified former friends and family.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 24, 2011)

so its jc's mom's birthday today so he couldn't play some starcraft with me yet so i got him a cake for his mom:


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 24, 2011)

http://www.teamliquid.net/video/streams/TeamLiquidTV

TSL coL.Cruncher vs Dignitas.Naniwa and SlayersBoxer vs Mouz.HasuObs. Should watch if you have time right now.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 24, 2011)

deathmore said:


> so its jc's mom's birthday today so he couldn't play some starcraft with me yet so i got him a cake for his mom:



Dude.. I saw the uncensored version of that pic while ago... where did it go? Tatty got it... nvm


----------



## deathmore (Apr 24, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Dude.. I saw the uncensored version of that pic while ago... where did it go? Tatty got it... nvm



Yah jc reported me for the lolz even tho he thought it was funny


----------



## Kreij (Apr 24, 2011)

Penis cakes are never funny ... okay, yes they are but they are not allowed here.
If you are going to post something that will possibly get you an infraction, AT LEAST put it in spoiler tags to try to mitigate the pain and suffering you may experience when we find it.
(NO, I am not advocating that it is okay if it's in a spoiler tag)

Follow the rules, gents. Carry on.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 24, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Penis cakes are never funny ... okay, yes they are but they are not allowed here.
> If you are going to post something that will possibly get you an infraction, AT LEAST put it in spoiler tags to try to mitigate the pain and suffering you may experience when we find it.
> (NO, I am not advocating that it is okay if it's in a spoiler tag)
> 
> Follow the rules, gents. Carry on.



Nick and 3 digit please. I take it as you are in NA?


----------



## JC316 (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh man, guy I just played is probably still raging. He had 4 warp gates and a dark shrine, he badly needed reinforcements, but he only had one pylon powering all that stuff. Bye bye pylon, bye bye all production facilities.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 24, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Oh man, guy I just played is probably still raging. He had 4 warp gates and a dark shrine, he badly needed reinforcements, but he only had one pylon powering all that stuff. Bye bye pylon, bye bye all production facilities.



Sometimes you don't know whether to feel pity or to laugh at his stupidity. I usually go with the latter.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 24, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Sometimes you don't know whether to feel pity or to laugh at his stupidity. I usually go with the latter.



I chose the latter, especially since he tried to cheese me early. I caught the probe running into a corner of my base. I basically won with 4 marauders and 5 marines lol. He kept trying to make pylons to repower everything, but I kept slapping them. Wouldn't of helped him though as I already had 20 marines, 8 rauders and a tank coming to back em up.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 25, 2011)

uhh me and jc just got pwned on 2vs2 i don't know what happened there, i don't know if we were raiding enough, we weren't very aggressive.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 25, 2011)

deathmore said:


> uhh me and jc just got pwned on 2vs2 i don't know what happened there, i don't know if we were raiding enough, we weren't very aggressive.



Watch replay. If you still can't get it, I can analyse for you.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 25, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Watch replay. If you still can't get it, I can analyse for you.



personally i blame jc i love blaming jc, i know what we did we both went for pretty much the same unit type until we were pretty much dead. I saw what they were doing but it just dident register at the time.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 25, 2011)

My face when me and jc lose a bunch of games in 2v2







Me when i gg for the other team:


----------



## jasper1605 (Apr 25, 2011)

me when my teammates don't follow my orders


----------



## deathmore (Apr 26, 2011)

When my allies get cheesed.

This is for jc who thinks hes the coolest shit since he became diamond but cant play shit like one


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZM4u99GDTE&feature=feedrec_grec_index

Good guide [Marine vs Baneling].


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcQedw7R1zk

Good guide [Baneling vs Marine]


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 26, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcQedw7R1zk
> 
> Good guide [Baneling vs Marine]



lmao


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jcQedw7R1zk
> 
> Good guide [Baneling vs Marine]



henceforth i shall refer to that as the baneling reach around.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 26, 2011)

Mussels, where did post 30k go?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Mussels, where did post 30k go?



its a secret. you shall never find it XD


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 26, 2011)

Suck it.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2267591#post2267591

Grats on 30K btw man!


----------



## JC316 (Apr 26, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZM4u99GDTE&feature=feedrec_grec_index
> 
> Good guide [Marine vs Baneling].



Everyone in this clubhouse, spam this to PVTcaboose1337's PM box. He needs to watch it.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 26, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Everyone in this clubhouse, spam this to PVTcaboose1337's PM box. He needs to watch it.



but do they have a video that shows him how to avoid banelings with air units


----------



## Mussels (Apr 27, 2011)

deathmore said:


> but do they have a video that shows him how to avoid banelings with air units



us: dude, wheres the shees?

PVT: OH GOD THEY HAD BANELINGS SO THEY DIED


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> us: dude, wheres the shees?
> 
> PVT: OH GOD THEY HAD BANELINGS SO THEY DIED



Unfortunately, this has happened more than once!


----------



## deathmore (Apr 27, 2011)

so we had a not bad couple of games tonight


----------



## deathmore (Apr 27, 2011)

sometimes more nooby players fall ahrd to a 2-3 min rush with a few units from all four of us grouped togther




Spoiler



Hey guys did you see that Erocker was interviewed on tv


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2011)

I know Caboose's work when I see it.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 27, 2011)

hahahah, nice new avatar.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> I know Caboose's work when I see it.



Nah that was me with MS paint of course


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 27, 2011)

Patfch 1.3.3 coming out, 4gate nerf


----------



## deathmore (Apr 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Patfch 1.3.3 coming out, 4gate nerf



Oh god no toss has been nerfed to much already they need to come up with more original ideas then nerfing the shit out of everything in the game


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 27, 2011)

deathmore said:


> Oh god no toss has been nerfed to much already they need to come up with more original ideas then nerfing the shit out of everything in the game



No, nerfing 4gate =/= nerfing toss. Its just some timing changes (like wg taking a bit longer to construct, pylon's range reduced a bit etc), and this will allow non-4gate to fight effectively against 4gate which is so damn rampant in PvP. And I don't understand why you think Toss is weak, they are currently the race of the month.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> No, nerfing 4gate =/= nerfing toss. Its just some timing changes (like wg taking a bit longer to construct, pylon's range reduced a bit etc), and this will allow non-4gate to fight effectively against 4gate which is so damn rampant in PvP. And I don't understand why you think Toss is weak, they are currently the race of the month.



Actually if you check in north america zerg is the dominant race in diamond and up
Now we are going from 4 gate to korean gating and now proxies are going to be more effective and wtf with pylon radius i guess that might help with cheesers trying to photon rush


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 27, 2011)

deathmore said:


> Actually if you check in north america zerg is the dominant race in diamond and up
> Now we are going from 4 gate to korean gating and now proxies are going to be more effective and wtf with pylon radius i guess that might help with cheesers trying to photon rush



http://www.gosugamers.net/starcraft2/news/15234-north-american-grandmasters-league-is-live

Much more Toss grandmasters in NA than any other race. 4gate (all flavours) is no good against a competent Terran player, but its allright against zerg. As a Terran player whose current strength is PvT, I would say that any 1base play from Toss against me is a free win, due to awesome bunkers. 

Pylon radius nerf is very subtle, but very important. It forces the pylon to be closer to the ramp to warp in your round of zealots, and because of this its easier for stalkers to snipe the offensive pylon. You only notice these things in masters though.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 27, 2011)

erocker said:


> I know Caboose's work when I see it.



HOW DID YOU KNOW?  I guess cause I stroke my pictures with the distinctive 1 px stroke, among other things.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> No, nerfing 4gate =/= nerfing toss. Its just some timing changes (like wg taking a bit longer to construct, pylon's range reduced a bit etc), and this will allow non-4gate to fight effectively against 4gate which is so damn rampant in PvP. And I don't understand why you think Toss is weak, they are currently the race of the month.



The only thing this is going to accomplish in the lower ranks is a massive increase in early zealot rushes. Not so much of a problem vs terran, but zerg and other toss players are going to have hell with macro.



Fourstaff said:


> Much more Toss grandmasters in NA than any other race. 4gate (all flavours) is no good against a competent Terran player, but its allright against zerg. As a Terran player whose current strength is PvT, I would say that any 1base play from Toss against me is a free win, due to awesome bunkers.
> 
> Pylon radius nerf is very subtle, but very important. It forces the pylon to be closer to the ramp to warp in your round of zealots, and because of this its easier for stalkers to snipe the offensive pylon. You only notice these things in masters though.



Thing is, they should not be making changes to cater to master leaguers. Last I checked, there are far more lower ranked players.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 27, 2011)

JC316 said:


> The only thing this is going to accomplish in the lower ranks is a massive increase in early zealot rushes. Not so much of a problem vs terran, but zerg and other toss players are going to have hell with macro.



I am not too sure about that, since that it has been quite a while since I saw any lower than gold matches. I will take your word for it though. 



JC316 said:


> Thing is, they should not be making changes to cater to master leaguers. Last I checked, there are far more lower ranked players.



That was my mentality when I started Starcraft 2. Damn baneling busts, 4gates, MMM, Tanks rolling my army. I was frustrated. Extremely. And then they nerfed Terran patch after patch. Had a series of heated discussions with my friend, and he told me to learn to play. Banelings? Learn how to split. 4gate? Bunkers. Proxy 2gate? Learn to scout. Tanks? Banshee and bypass tanks. What were problems became minor nuisance. My biggest problem back then was not balance, but my poor skills and decision making. Balancing the game for lower league players does not make much sense, because as you become better at executing your build, some strategies will become extremely powerful, like forcefield heavy toss army. Poor players will never be able to land perfect forcefields after forcefields, their tank position will leave them vulnerable to counterattacks, banelings will be wasted on nothing. I understand that Starcraft 2 is far from being the perfect game, but at the same time as long as you are balancing it on tainted data (poor micro/macro costing games etc) it will never become a perfect game. 

Starcraft 2 is not a casual game, you need to commit a lot of energy and effort to become good and enjoy the game, very much like chess (which I enjoyed playing when I was young).


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Had some fun last night. Played 10 zerg games for a Medium Comp Stomp award. Played against 10 zerg opponents and spine crawler rushed them all to win in 4 minutes. 

Gotta get out the cheese wagon again for another quick 10 wins for Toss. Then I'll have fun with the Random 10


----------



## JC316 (Apr 27, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I am not too sure about that, since that it has been quite a while since I saw any lower than gold matches. I will take your word for it though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In the lower ranks, you had better be prepared for a 5 minute rush. I am getting much better at defending it with good defense, but still. With marines, you can counter early zealots by kiting them, but a fellow toss or a zerg with only melee units will have trouble. Not like I care since I mostly play Terran and that will play right into my strengths.

I am not talking about making it stupidly easy for the lower ranks, or dumbing it down. I am saying that they shouldn't make you be as sharp and precise as a master while you are in the early ranks.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 28, 2011)

A new t player wont be able  do an effective 5min rush against a p player.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 28, 2011)

We need more tpu people to come online our 4vs4 team really badly needs to practice against people and not count for loses and such we are high gold but we loose alot to highplat/high diamonds


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2011)

when it comes to advertising your site (as opposed to specific, thread related CONTENT on the site), yes, a second opinion is best. its a fine line. i'll clean the thread up now.


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 28, 2011)

A game where roaches are heavily used.  I used to stream late last year, but due to having to travel for work, my game deteriorated heavily.  Was diamond, now plat 

Things I need to work on to get to the level I was back in December are:

1. Solid expansions.  Most of the time I let them sit without droning up.
2. Overall speed (APM).
3. Teching properly, thought I am not sure I was ever good at this.

I am actually better at scouting than I was before though.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2011)

replay doesnt load for me here. firefox just spins its little thingy, and nothing happens.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 28, 2011)

Took about 20-25 seconds to load the site with Chrome but downloading the replay was fast.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2011)

looks like i might be able to game on the 3G at the new house, assuming i get a good enough signal...








(to those who dont lurk on my TS3 server, i'm moving house and theres been delays getting adsl2+ at the new place. might be stuck on 3G for a week or two.)


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 28, 2011)

88ms is great, I used to play warcraft 3 on 350-450ms with my dial-up.

I did notice there were some speed issues last night with the website, I hope that they are fixed this morning.  The site is optimized for those who use cable, so if you have less than a 5meg connection, it might not load up instantly 

our 3G here gets about 500Kb/s down, about 128ms, and the HSDPA on my android gets about 1.2Mb down and 90ms.


----------



## deathmore (Apr 29, 2011)

JC316, Mussels, PVTcaboose






PVT caboose when he see's dem banelings


----------



## JC316 (Apr 30, 2011)

I am starting to grasp how you play zerg. Finally getting a strategy that works for me. I find that I must be offensive with zerg and I need expansions. I find that the idea with terran is get 2 base, then pray your army doesn't die. With zerg, I go 3-4 base, heavy drone, and overcharging the larve. Then when you kill my giant army, there is a bigger one coming out, faster than you can reinforce.

Roach/hydra/muta is my new favorite zerg strategy. Mutas to harrass the expos and scout, roach hydra to pretty much counter anything else.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 30, 2011)

Switching from Terran to Zerg is hard because it messes up your styles.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 30, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Switching from Terran to Zerg is hard because it messes up your styles.



Zerg was my best race in SC1, but I never really found a groove in SC2. Now I am starting to think that it could be my dominant race with a bit of practice.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 30, 2011)

kid41212003 said:


> Switching from Terran to Zerg is hard because it messes up your styles.



Thats why you play random. 

I'm thinking of playing random from now on, it makes the game more interesting but doesn't allow me to focus in on one really good strategy. So far I just mass VR's or Mutas for the win.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 30, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Thats why you play random.
> 
> I'm thinking of playing random from now on, it makes the game more interesting but doesn't allow me to focus in on one really good strategy. So far I just mass VR's or Mutas for the win.



It's more than just units, It's build order and timing too.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 30, 2011)

mlee49 == noob SC2 player == doesn't care about build orders and timings == bronze for life


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 30, 2011)

Gosh, you don't have to be that depressing lol! Practices make perfect!


----------



## JC316 (Apr 30, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Thats why you play random.
> 
> I'm thinking of playing random from now on, it makes the game more interesting but doesn't allow me to focus in on one really good strategy. So far I just mass VR's or Mutas for the win.



I thought so at first too, but I have found that I win a lot more when I specialize in a race. Random is fine once you have strategies in the bag for each race. Voids and Mutas are good if you can survive long enough to use them. 



mlee49 said:


> mlee49 == noob SC2 player == doesn't care about build orders and timings == bronze for life



Build orders and timings are a personal thing, you have to have your own, not someone elses. I am actually moving on to things like being cost effective. For example, I played deathmore in a 1v1 last night, we were both toss. He is getting phoenix to harass my mineral line. He is getting maybe 4 or 5 probes per attack, but loosing 2-3 phoenix to my stalkers. He is actually losing the mineral game because each phoenix costs 200 resources to my probe's 50. Sure he slows me down, but I had expos running, so it wasn't much.


----------



## deathmore (May 1, 2011)

JC316 said:


> I thought so at first too, but I have found that I win a lot more when I specialize in a race. Random is fine once you have strategies in the bag for each race. Voids and Mutas are good if you can survive long enough to use them.
> 
> 
> 
> Build orders and timings are a personal thing, you have to have your own, not someone elses. I am actually moving on to things like being cost effective. For example, I played deathmore in a 1v1 last night, we were both toss. He is getting phoenix to harass my mineral line. He is getting maybe 4 or 5 probes per attack, but loosing 2-3 phoenix to my stalkers. He is actually losing the mineral game because each phoenix costs 200 resources to my probe's 50. Sure he slows me down, but I had expos running, so it wasn't much.



I switched to random, i like it for the change and it allows me to adapt to my allies without being stuck in one build, i use all the time.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 1, 2011)

2v2 and 3v3 is a lot harder now that Day9 have done an analysis on it :/ People are 11pooling everywhere, with mass marines and mass zealots the main theme :'(


----------



## Mussels (May 1, 2011)

deathmore said:


> I switched to random, i like it for the change and it allows me to adapt to my allies without being stuck in one build, i use all the time.



Important. thats why i swap to terran every now and then, so i dont get stuck in a rut.



JC316 said:


> Build orders and timings are a personal thing, you have to have your own, not someone elses. *I am actually moving on to things like being cost effective.* For example, I played deathmore in a 1v1 last night, we were both toss. He is getting phoenix to harass my mineral line. He is getting maybe 4 or 5 probes per attack, but loosing 2-3 phoenix to my stalkers. He is actually losing the mineral game because each phoenix costs 200 resources to my probe's 50. Sure he slows me down, but I had expos running, so it wasn't much.




thats something i've nagged you about for a while, the difference between gold and diamond is really just how well you micro and keep your units alive.

like the pro who counters banelings with marines, keeping more alive means a bigger blob, means more winnar.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 6, 2011)

*epeen stroking mode*
2v2 masters! me and my friend managed to get our pair into masters


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> *epeen stroking mode*
> 2v2 masters! me and my friend managed to get our pair into masters



jealous.


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2011)

sad, had to do real world stuff and therefore missed out on the SCII games today


----------



## mlee49 (May 13, 2011)

Semester's almost over, getting ready to play some SC2 every night. 

Hows everyone's game been?


----------



## Fourstaff (May 13, 2011)

Game is getting nice  Archons are actually useful now, and Ghosts have received buff


----------



## JC316 (May 13, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Semester's almost over, getting ready to play some SC2 every night.
> 
> Hows everyone's game been?



I am holding steady with solid gold, then diamond in 4v4 random much to deathmore's dismay. I have been learning Zerg. If you wanna play some 2v2, hit me up. Also, we have been wanting some 1v1 obs with the TPU bunch, so if anyone is interested, let me know.


----------



## niko084 (May 14, 2011)

Aw, I guess I do play this game every now and again...
I can haz da ho canz ah whoop..... insert filter.

Sorry I'm not sure what came over me there... Drinking is bad kids.

Niko084
I play P and T mainly.
Haven't played on the ladder much at all, just a group of friends, mostly masters league, so I lose a bit.


----------



## deathmore (May 14, 2011)

Yah not exactly happy about ghosts but i do like the archon buff, all we need is their sheild to be like an immortals and were set 

and niko084 if you have masters friends you should be laddering with them its a very easy way to fly through the ranks.


----------



## niko084 (May 14, 2011)

deathmore said:


> niko084 if you have masters friends you should be laddering with them its a very easy way to fly through the ranks.



I quit my days of super competitive play with Supreme Commander, I was top 100 for quite awhile. These days I have just gotten too lazy tweak my game play, so I play to play and that's about it. I enjoy some mods, waiting for some other ones, play a lot of custom teams.

I'll load the game back up in a couple of days or something and see what they changed... Haven't played in like 2 months at least.


----------



## Mussels (May 14, 2011)

we're doing the 1v1 observer matches now if anyone wants in


----------



## JC316 (May 14, 2011)

Yay, made platinum in 3v3 random using Zerg. Happy dance.


----------



## deathmore (May 15, 2011)

This is for pvtcaboose and mussels.


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2011)

you're, you fail at grammar and spelling.


----------



## deathmore (May 15, 2011)

Mussels said:


> you're, you fail at grammar and spelling.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 15, 2011)

http://www.teamliquid.net/video/streams/TeamLiquidTV

TSL finals now:Thorzain Vs Naniwa. Thorzain took down Fruitdealer (GSL winner), MC (another GSL winner), Kas (TvT beast) to his way to finals. Naniwa, well, he 26-2'ed MLG, losing only twice to Kiwikaki in finals (still won 4-2). Complete beasts, both of them. Learn some PvT time


----------



## DanishDevil (May 15, 2011)

Just joined in game 3. That was an extremely well played game by both players.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 15, 2011)

AAAAAANNNNDD, the end of TSL3!!!!!!

No spoiler here, but awesome series 

linky in case people want to pee in their pants: http://www.youtube.com/user/teamliquidnet

will be uploaded probably tommorow.


----------



## mlee49 (May 15, 2011)

Lol...


----------



## DanishDevil (May 15, 2011)

That was quite a series. I love the final interview. Yeah, it was pretty cool, I won a tournament. When I get back, I'm gonna practice for MLG


----------



## Fourstaff (May 15, 2011)

I heard they prepared a Swedish flag for the finals, in case somebody won


----------



## JC316 (May 18, 2011)

I decided to have a little bit of fun and reinstall SC1 and Broodwar last night. Playing through the campaign. I can't believe how much better SC2 is than SC1, I forgot how craptastic the graphics really were in SC1, the path finding is horrible and the controls are sloppy.

All that being said, I think it's going to make me a better SC2 player. You don't have the luxury of selecting 115 units as one, you HAVE to micro a ton of different units, makes me remember why I hated Terran so bad. Biggest improvement in SC2, auto harvesting workers, makes life so much easier. One last thought, Vultures and Spidermines would be SOOOOO nice against banelings.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 18, 2011)

JC316 said:


> One last thought, Vultures and Spidermines would be SOOOOO nice against banelings.



Such a shame that Zerg stole Terran tech.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (May 18, 2011)

JC316 said:


> I decided to have a little bit of fun and reinstall SC1 and Broodwar last night. Playing through the campaign. I can't believe how much better SC2 is than SC1, I forgot how craptastic the graphics really were in SC1, the path finding is horrible and the controls are sloppy.
> 
> All that being said, I think it's going to make me a better SC2 player. You don't have the luxury of selecting 115 units as one, you HAVE to micro a ton of different units, makes me remember why I hated Terran so bad. Biggest improvement in SC2, auto harvesting workers, makes life so much easier. One last thought, Vultures and Spidermines would be SOOOOO nice against banelings.



blueflame hellions imo


----------



## JC316 (May 19, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> blueflame hellions imo



Blue flame is nice and all, but it doesn't do jack against the burrowed land mines that are banelings. Spidermines are just like that.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 19, 2011)

My apologies for leaving all of a sudden last night, shortly after getting my ass handed to me by Mussel's and his DTs, my daughter cut her knee on something, we aren't sure what it was yet.

We should do more tonight, ill see if I can get some FTS members to join us this time.

Also, does anyone plan on going to MLG Columbus? I am thinking about it, it is about a 6-hour drive from where I live.


----------



## deathmore (May 19, 2011)

3870x2 said:


> My apologies for leaving all of a sudden last night, shortly after getting my ass handed to me by Mussel's and his DTs, my daughter cut her knee on something, we aren't sure what it was yet.
> 
> We should do more tonight, ill see if I can get some FTS members to join us this time.
> 
> Also, does anyone plan on going to MLG Columbus? I am thinking about it, it is about a 6-hour drive from where I live.



Yah that was fun you missed my second battle against JC316 lol, for sure man we love doing that 1v1 with people we know less pressure to perform but equal learning hope your daughter is ok.  

and yah you have to watch mussels hes crafty just like me thats why i hate going against him its like fighting myself.


----------



## JC316 (May 20, 2011)

deathmore said:


> Yah that was fun you missed my second battle against JC316 lol, for sure man we love doing that 1v1 with people we know less pressure to perform but equal learning hope your daughter is ok.
> 
> and yah you have to watch mussels hes crafty just like me thats why i hate going against him its like fighting myself.



Yeah, I honestly think that mussels is the best player on our 4v4, I would love to see him vs Zerrantos. Deathmore is good for sure, but I think Mussels has more game sense. Anyway, I will be on in about an hour.


----------



## deathmore (May 20, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Yeah, I honestly think that mussels is the best player on our 4v4, I would love to see him vs Zerrantos. Deathmore is good for sure, but I think Mussels has more game sense. Anyway, I will be on in about an hour.



I would say differently, mussels always pulls cheese on me when we play so we never play a real game hes good, but i wouldn't say hes better.


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2011)

its just that i try and apply my overkill awesomeness of doom from supcomFA to SCII.


in FA, i was the type to massively expand and hit the enemy from 5-6 directions at once. nukes, tac missiles, T3 bombers, naval bombardments, air drops, experimentals from undah dah sea *cue little mermaid song*


SCII doesnt let you get so big on the scale, so i tend to just chop and change. if i go DT harass an econ, they'll spend heaps of money getting stealth detection for all armies and bases - and then i do just one more wave, and change to something else (immortals/colossi/voids) so that their money was wasted on units that cannot counter my real army.


similar analogy was used for zerg in a few of our games - ling/roaches en masse to hit with in 3v3, and when that got beaten back a sudden transition to corruptor/brood lord. all their counters became worthless.


death: we're too evenly matched so i take advantages where i get it. if i see an opening of any kind, i'll stick something phallic inside it.


----------



## JC316 (May 20, 2011)

deathmore said:


> I would say differently, mussels always pulls cheese on me when we play so we never play a real game hes good, but i wouldn't say hes better.



Your fault for falling for the cheese. Fact is I haven't seen you beat him yet, which makes him the best. I think all three of us are extremely close in skill level, just who adapts the fastest to the others strategies. I am definitely the weakest in that aspect.


----------



## deathmore (May 20, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Your fault for falling for the cheese. Fact is I haven't seen you beat him yet, which makes him the best. I think all three of us are extremely close in skill level, just who adapts the fastest to the others strategies. I am definitely the weakest in that aspect.



Ive beaten him when we have done ffa and one vs one you just quit early and the only time you have seen him win is the one game he cheesed


----------



## Fourstaff (May 20, 2011)

I like cheese, because its free win :3 Learn to scout properly and act on that information and you will be fine.


----------



## JC316 (May 20, 2011)

deathmore said:


> Ive beaten him when we have done ffa and one vs one you just quit early and the only time you have seen him win is the one game he cheesed



FFA hardly counts. I have seen him beat you a couple of times now. We need to organize a tournament style 1v1 for the TPU guys, see who is top dog on all of TPU.


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2011)

JC316 said:


> FFA hardly counts. I have seen him beat you a couple of times now. We need to organize a tournament style 1v1 for the TPU guys, see who is top dog on all of TPU.



that 1v1 observer is great, if we can get more players. it fails for us because people get tired out when theres just 4-5 of us, and dont want to keep it up. get 6-8 and people get a chance to have a break.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 20, 2011)

I'm obviously in.


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2011)

In the AU/melbourne time zone, we play 11am-1PM, generally starting set at that time and finishing randomly as people leave.


not sure the time in the american time zones, but i believe 'late' is the correct term.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 20, 2011)

Double elimination, single elimination or round robin?


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Double elimination, single elimination or round robin?



its round robin. winner vs randomly chosen of whoever wants in.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> its round robin. winner vs randomly chosen of whoever wants in.



Bo1, Bo3 or Bo5?


----------



## Mussels (May 20, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Bo1, Bo3 or Bo5?



the way the map/'mod' is setup up, winner vs random someone else. stop being so fancy.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the way the map/'mod' is setup up, winner vs random someone else. stop being so fancy.



Ah, you are playing "that" map >.> I thought you want to have a nice and fancy competition, and I don't mind posting it up in the front page for the current standings etc.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (May 20, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## Fourstaff (May 20, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Count me in



This is probably going to happen in NA, so I don't think you will be able to participate unless you have NA account.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (May 20, 2011)

Will be buying NA account soon.


----------



## deathmore (May 20, 2011)

sweet im in and could you update the op fourstaff i play random now if you dont mind


----------



## Fourstaff (May 20, 2011)

deathmore said:


> sweet im in and could you update the op fourstaff i play random now if you dont mind



TL does not like deeplinking


----------



## mlee49 (May 20, 2011)

Question, what upgrades are there for Banelings?

Also, what buildings.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 20, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Question, what upgrades are there for Banelings?
> 
> Also, what buildings.



Uhhh, Baneling nest? You get the centrifugal hooks for increased speed (or rather, allows the banelings to roll around) but you need lair tech for that. And then there is your standard +1 attack/+1 armour, with +3 attack banelings ohko all workers I think.


----------



## mlee49 (May 20, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Uhhh, Baneling nest? You get the centrifugal hooks for increased speed (or rather, allows the banelings to roll around) but you need lair tech for that. And then there is your standard +1 attack/+1 armour, with +3 attack banelings ohko all workers I think.



I literally built my first bane nest last night. Which exact upgrade is for attack/armour? Is it melee from Lair?

I know I can look this up, just getting quick help here


----------



## Fourstaff (May 20, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> I literally built my first bane nest last night. Which exact upgrade is for attack/armour? Is it melee from Lair?
> 
> I know I can look this up, just getting quick help here



 You had the option of building them for months, and you only did it now? Fo shame!

The upgrade from attack and armour is just the same across all 3 races, in zerg's case its the evolution chamber. for +2/+2 you will need lair tech, and so is centrifugal hooks (from baneling nest) and burrow(from lair). You can start your +1 atk /+1def without lair, just standard hatch.


----------



## JC316 (May 20, 2011)

Mussels said:


> In the AU/melbourne time zone, we play 11am-1PM, generally starting set at that time and finishing randomly as people leave.
> 
> 
> not sure the time in the american time zones, but i believe 'late' is the correct term.



We usually play at 8-10:30 PM CST, so not super late.


----------



## mlee49 (May 21, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> You had the option of building them for months, and you only did it now? Fo shame!
> 
> The upgrade from attack and armour is just the same across all 3 races, in zerg's case its the evolution chamber. for +2/+2 you will need lair tech, and so is centrifugal hooks (from baneling nest) and burrow(from lair). You can start your +1 atk /+1def without lair, just standard hatch.
> 
> http://gameblock.ca/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/Zerg-Tech-Tree.jpg



Nice!  I'm gonna practice some baneling carpet bombs and planting banelings.

Thanks!




EDIT~  1000 posts in this tread!!!!!


----------



## JC316 (May 22, 2011)

1v1 obs game fixing to be going down if anyone wants to join in.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 22, 2011)

LiquidTLO is streaming for 24hours in support of Doctors without Borders

http://www.justin.tv/liquidtlo#/w/1238096320/3


----------



## DanishDevil (May 22, 2011)

Watched a decent amount of it late last night. Epic music, and it's really amazing to watch his eyes while he plays. Center, top right, bottom left, bottom, back and forth, back and forth. And his APM spam on SCVs is farking unreal.


----------



## nflesher87 (May 23, 2011)

My SCII is crashing right before the login screen today, anyone else having a problem?
Seems like it could be server related but not sure.  Completes all of the map loading then crashes after displaying the "LOADING" message for about 5-10 seconds.


----------



## deathmore (May 23, 2011)

nflesher87 said:


> My SCII is crashing right before the login screen today, anyone else having a problem?
> Seems like it could be server related but not sure.  Completes all of the map loading then crashes after displaying the "LOADING" message for about 5-10 seconds.



I'm playing starcraft right now and haven't run into any issues. i havent heard of that before.
also you play league or custom? is your character name and code added to the clubs list?


----------



## nflesher87 (May 23, 2011)

I'm still just playing very casually 
my name is not on the list, it is ShocKWavE

edit: just attempted a program repair which went to completion but still crashing
Launcher log is showing:
17:21:04.9612 Launcher version 2.1.2.1558
17:21:21.1919 Time-out while loading patch notes from 'http://us.launcher.battle.net/patchnotes/?locale=en-US'


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2011)

might need to reinstall nflesher


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2011)

JC316 learns burrow!








Its not very effective.



(the banelings still got im)


----------



## mlee49 (May 27, 2011)

Been playing some fun custom games recently.  Played the instant build map against 8 Insane AI FFA's are fun.  Also played against some Very Hard AI in an 8 player FFA. 

I enjoy it, I dont care about the 1v1 rankings.

Although JC and I did place top 50 gold


----------



## Fourstaff (May 27, 2011)

Anyone plays the DotA-esque Sotis? I heard its not bad, but if you guys think its good I might give it a try.


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2011)

just got a replacement 3G router, so once i have that set up in its dangly position over the curtains tomorrow, i can get back into some lag free SCII action! weeeoooo.


----------



## mlee49 (May 28, 2011)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Just in case anyone wants to copy/paste it into their games


----------



## Easo (May 28, 2011)

http://www.playground.ru/video/9026/

Theoretically its leaked Heart of the Swarm trailer. Looks kinda real. Thoughts?


----------



## Fourstaff (May 28, 2011)

*looks left*
*looks right*
No lurkers

If this is real, I will be so sad.


----------



## deathmore (May 28, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> *looks left*
> *looks right*
> No lurkers
> 
> If this is real, I will be so sad.



OMG epic *que little girl scream* cant wait yah no lurkers but #$%@ yah that story is going to be epic ima be buying the collectors this time around, dont care what anybody says about starcraft it is my number 1 game


----------



## Hybrid_theory (May 28, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> *looks left*
> *looks right*
> No lurkers
> 
> If this is real, I will be so sad.



Im so sure theyll be in. They were in the campaign. Cant see them not adding them to the multiplayer. At least I hope.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 28, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Im so sure theyll be in. They were in the campaign. Cant see them not adding them to the multiplayer. At least I hope.



I will kill myself if they introduce diamondbacks in multiplayer


----------



## Hybrid_theory (May 28, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I will kill myself if they introduce diamondbacks in multiplayer



Would be an interesting unit to the balance. shooting while moving and such.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 28, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Would be an interesting unit to the balance. shooting while moving and such.



There is Voidray and Phoenix for guidance


----------



## deathmore (May 28, 2011)

i dont care what they do to it if the story is as good as wings ima buy it regardless


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2011)

deathmore said:


> i dont care what they do to it if the story is as good as wings ima buy it regardless



bam. i've not had this much fun with an RTS since sup com FA, and its online sucked horribly compared to SCII


----------



## Easo (May 29, 2011)

Also they have the leaked unfinished ending of the game, which looks a bit more like fake, but still, may be worth to watch. Warning, its REALY unfinished, some parts untextured, lacking some animations etc.
Whatever the case, BLIZZARD, MAKE IT FASTER NAOWWWW!!!!1111


----------



## mlee49 (May 29, 2011)

Well decided to man up and go for 1v1 placements. Grabbed the 99 spot in Gold 

I'm happy


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2011)

nicely done


----------



## JC316 (May 29, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Well decided to man up and go for 1v1 placements. Grabbed the 99 spot in Gold
> 
> I'm happy



Congrats. I need to start playing 1v1 again, my ranking has slipped to 37 gold.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 29, 2011)

Have been massing multiplayer: no 46 in 3v3 Europe, 375 in 2v2 (sc2ranks.com). Need to get a life soon.


----------



## mlee49 (May 30, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAU0zYuvJ7w&feature=player_embedded#at=13


----------



## mlee49 (May 31, 2011)

And magically without playing a single 1v1 game, I moved up 35 places lol.

Guess alot of people place fairly midlevel.


----------



## mlee49 (May 31, 2011)

Need some Zerg advice, what are the best cost effective upgrades? Melee attack? Hydra range? 

I need some better early game tactics too, defenately need to stick to a handful of builds.

Also, some Heart of the Swarm shots:

http://www.insidegamer.nl/pc/starcr...ts/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## deathmore (May 31, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Need some Zerg advice, what are the best cost effective upgrades? Melee attack? Hydra range?
> 
> I need some better early game tactics too, defenately need to stick to a handful of builds.
> 
> ...



oh god thats sweet i jizzed in my pants cant wait for heart of the swarm


----------



## Mussels (May 31, 2011)

i want HotS now.


----------



## JC316 (May 31, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Need some Zerg advice, what are the best cost effective upgrades? Melee attack? Hydra range?
> 
> I need some better early game tactics too, defenately need to stick to a handful of builds.
> 
> ...



All depends on what you are going with. Speedlings/ultras are great with the melee upgrades, roach/hydra for the missile attacks, I never bother with the range upgrade unless I have resources to burn. I like to go 14 hatch into roach/muta in 1v1, I managed to put the hurt on mussels with that build. Key is to not go nuts with the mutas, 15 will do fine for mineral line harrasment and you keep pumping roaches.

In the match with mussels, he put early pressure on me, but I kept leap frogging my drones between the main and the natural, his zealots couldn't keep up, once I got spine crawlers and lings to defend, I had plenty of minerals saved up, which I used for roach warren/spire.

He took the time to expand and get stalker/collusus. I attacked his main with 15 mutas and hurt his economy pretty badly, he tried to take my third base with his army, but I had 41 roaches waiting.

You can bait your opponent into thinking that you went mass muta, so they will go anti air, which the roaches usually clean up on.


----------



## Mussels (May 31, 2011)

JC316 said:


> All depends on what you are going with. Speedlings/ultras are great with the melee upgrades, roach/hydra for the missile attacks, I never bother with the range upgrade unless I have resources to burn. I like to go 14 hatch into roach/muta in 1v1, I managed to put the hurt on mussels with that build. Key is to not go nuts with the mutas, 15 will do fine for mineral line harrasment and you keep pumping roaches.
> 
> In the match with mussels, he put early pressure on me, but I kept leap frogging my drones between the main and the natural, his zealots couldn't keep up, once I got spine crawlers and lings to defend, I had plenty of minerals saved up, which I used for roach warren/spire.
> 
> ...




it worked well against me as toss, because he screwed my zealot/stalker build.

stalkers chase mutas, mutas fly off map - roaches come to play. stalkers go to fight them, mutas came back to play. again. at another location.


----------



## kid41212003 (May 31, 2011)

http://blog.kotaku.com/

It should be on first page .


----------



## JC316 (May 31, 2011)

Mussels said:


> it worked well against me as toss, because he screwed my zealot/stalker build.
> 
> stalkers chase mutas, mutas fly off map - roaches come to play. stalkers go to fight them, mutas came back to play. again. at another location.



I have used it on Terran to great effect too. They start overproducing marines to compensate for the mutas, then the roaches destroy the marines. The absolute biggest thing is to keep those mutas alive, they are the big investment in minerals/gas, roaches are dirt cheap.


----------



## deathmore (May 31, 2011)

My favorite team zerg strat is loltralisks, i got for speedlings with ups massing gas then bam like 10 ultras out of nowhere


----------



## JC316 (May 31, 2011)

deathmore said:


> My favorite team zerg strat is loltralisks, i got for speedlings with ups massing gas then bam like 10 ultras out of nowhere



That is good with teammates, kinda hard to pull off in a 1v1. Especially if a terran player is using drops to get past base defense.


----------



## mlee49 (May 31, 2011)

JC316 said:


> All depends on what you are going with. Speedlings/ultras are great with the melee upgrades, roach/hydra for the missile attacks, I never bother with the range upgrade unless I have resources to burn. I like to go 14 hatch into roach/muta in 1v1, I managed to put the hurt on mussels with that build. Key is to not go nuts with the mutas, 15 will do fine for mineral line harrasment and you keep pumping roaches.
> 
> In the match with mussels, he put early pressure on me, but I kept leap frogging my drones between the main and the natural, his zealots couldn't keep up, once I got spine crawlers and lings to defend, I had plenty of minerals saved up, which I used for roach warren/spire.
> 
> ...



Nice, I'll try that


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 1, 2011)

My favourite strat in 2v2 and above is mass moar marines, you would be surprised how effective they are at around the 70-100 food mark. Apply constant pressure to keep them from getting tanks/collosi, and if they do resort to mass drops and get banshees/vikings. Terran players should give it a try.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone here going to sign up for the GeForce ProAm tourny?

http://www.geforce.com/#/News/articles/gspa-announced


edit, looks like it's NA only


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 2, 2011)

Saw that. If I weren't taking two classes at once this month I definitely would just for shits and giggles.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 3, 2011)

Get your bets in now, JC316's gonna take it all!!!

Repin TPU, JC is going in!  Way to go JC, you've got ball man!


----------



## JC316 (Jun 3, 2011)

Just waxed two platinum players in 2v2. Went with my muta roach combo. 

Hmm, this JC guy sucks, only on two bases and the only real thing he has made is mutas, not even a whole lot of them. Wow, he is being annoying, 50 workers killed with those mutas.... Lets make spam marine thor.... le thor on the mineral line, now I have him locked down, time to go kill expos. 

58 roaches 3/3 roaches just unburrowed in my main.... FFFFUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!

Problem?


----------



## JC316 (Jun 5, 2011)

Congrats to deathmore and mussels for FINALLY reaching fake diamond, just like me.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 5, 2011)

hey thats real diamond, skank


----------



## deathmore (Jun 5, 2011)

hate to say it to but it was in 4vs4 with a new guy who dosent play league lol,( no offense to pvt, tho we wonder why you no play starcraft)


----------



## Mussels (Jun 5, 2011)

yeah what happened pvtcaboosey? i see you in steam sometimes, but not SCII anymore. had to bring in a random aussie to fill the gap


----------



## JC316 (Jun 5, 2011)

Mussels said:


> hey thats real diamond, skank



Yeah, just like me. I am still a higher ranked diamond in random though.


----------



## deathmore (Jun 5, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Yeah, just like me. I am still a higher ranked diamond in random though.



in random gayness you are ranked higher


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey guys(little brother-esk), I'm silver 4v4 random, can I play  

I can make marines and void rays real good 

I watched Day[9]'s daily about team monobattles and I could do that for reals.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 5, 2011)

http://wiki.teamliquid.net/starcraft2/2011_MLG_Pro_Circuit/Columbus

Meanwhile, in MLG, Koreans are killing everyone left right and centre. Can't believe Moon is the only zerg in the bottom half of the pool play, and Fenix being the only terran in the top half of pool play.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 5, 2011)

So SlayerS_MMA misfired and kills his 3rd OC, IdrA gg's out, despite having more mutas than MMA has marines. Koreans, winning with so much flair.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jun 6, 2011)

For those who had the unfortunate luck of playing against me last night, I have called the hospitals and the rape kits are readily available for you.

In all seriousness, was a lot of fun.  Even if you aren't into 1v1s you can watch us and learn, and even bet on who you think will win.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 6, 2011)

3870x2 said:


> For those who had the unfortunate luck of playing against me last night, I have called the hospitals and the rape kits are readily available for you.
> 
> In all seriousness, was a lot of fun.  Even if you aren't into 1v1s you can watch us and learn, and even bet on who you think will win.



you got lucky this time, next time no mercy mwahahaha.


----------



## deathmore (Jun 6, 2011)

yah i was playing horrendous last night, im usually better then that lol


----------



## 3870x2 (Jun 6, 2011)

I was a mid level diamond player and streamed often.  I was forced to take a break due to my career for a few months.  When I came back I was systematically demoted to plat.

I am actually playing better than I was before, but I haven't been doing much 1v1 ladder.

Last time I got promoted from plat to diamond, I went 22 wins and 6 losses as platinum, going 12-0 in that streak.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks again to Fourstaff who has maintained OP. 

Just reread for the Critical Upgrade link, as well as the Common timings link.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 6, 2011)

Dont thank me just yet, I am slacking off


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 6, 2011)

Still, it was helpful to read.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 6, 2011)

If you guys have anything to add to the front page, just tell me and I will add it (assuming that I remember, otherwise bug me)


----------



## deathmore (Jun 6, 2011)

we were thinking that we should organize a tpu tournament for the lolz


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 6, 2011)

deathmore said:


> we were thinking that we should organize a tpu tournament for the lolz



I was asking (or rather interrogating) Mussels about one, but he said that you guys are going to play in the fancy map. I was thinking along the lines of group play or double elimination. Ah well, cannot have everything.

Edit: It will have to take place in NA, since that's where the bulk players come from. Damn you Blizzard!


----------



## deathmore (Jun 6, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I was asking (or rather interrogating) Mussels about one, but he said that you guys are going to play in the fancy map. I was thinking along the lines of group play or double elimination. Ah well, cannot have everything.



actually we could anything its just a suggestion, we can work something out i dont mined either types


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 6, 2011)

How many of you signed up for the GeForce tournament? Me and my buddies did, hoping to get some practice in soon (going to have to be late though).


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 6, 2011)

This game is crazy, MMA misclicks on his own Orbital command and kills it then IdrA just leaves for no reason. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yWsVfwzvl4&feature=feedu


----------



## JC316 (Jun 6, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> How many of you signed up for the GeForce tournament? Me and my buddies did, hoping to get some practice in soon (going to have to be late though).



I'm in it.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Just a thought, the majority of players posted in the OP are no longer active, and haven't been for a while.  If you want, I can check the dates to see who are active, and post here.  This will help keep the list useful to those who want to add friends.



> Error!
> 
> You do not meet the participation requirements to enter this event. Please contact support for further information.


I get this when I try to sign up for the tournament, but I meet the requirements.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 6, 2011)

There was a checkbox asking you to confirm that you had an SC2 (your region here) account. Did you miss it?


----------



## 3870x2 (Jun 6, 2011)

This happens before I am able to register.  I click on 'Join Now' and it gives me the error.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 6, 2011)

http://geforce.cevo.com/event/geforce-starcraft-2-pro-am/support/

Chat with 'em on their Vent server.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jun 6, 2011)

Found the problem:

According to GeForce, I am from United Arab Emirates.

I wonder why the majority of the account holders are from the United States or the UK, and yet United states is by United Arab Emirates among others?
I understand the alphabetical sense, but many other sites do it by priority.

I guess it is all about politics.  Those 2 users from United Arab Emirates are no worse than the 200,000 US/UK players eh?¿?

Before anyone mouths off about US citizens being arrogant, this site is a multi cultural website, a good deal of other nations have their own sites


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 6, 2011)

Interesting. Well that's lame. Uh...lie?


----------



## 3870x2 (Jun 7, 2011)

lol im sure they will fix it for me, I cant fix it myself.  I have emailed them.


----------



## JC316 (Jun 7, 2011)

1v1 obs for TPUers right now if anyone wants to play.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm on and ready to play.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 7, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> I'm on and ready to play.



we finished over an hour ago


----------



## 3870x2 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah you finished, and you asshats never restarted to invite me like you said you would -_-.
I waited for 12 hours, no invite.
the tosspro has a sad.


----------



## JC316 (Jun 7, 2011)

3870x2 said:


> Yeah you finished, and you asshats never restarted to invite me like you said you would -_-.
> I waited for 12 hours, no invite.
> the tosspro has a sad.



Yeah, everyone kinda broke up shortly after you messaged.


----------



## deathmore (Jun 7, 2011)

you guys need to tell us when you can be on, at what time in which time zone so we can cordinate


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 7, 2011)

This month is going to suck for me. All times Pacific. 

Monday - Thursday: 10PM - 1AM
Friday: After 6:30PM
Saturday: After 4:30PM
Sunday: Free


----------



## deathmore (Jun 7, 2011)

see im on at around 8:00pm usually till about 11:30 or 12:00 eastern time everyday of the week


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 7, 2011)

Maybe I'll see you on Friday or the weekend lol


----------



## JC316 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am on between 8PM-10:30PM CST. I hop back on at 1:30AM CST.


----------



## JC316 (Jun 8, 2011)

TPU match to be starting in the next 15 minutes or so.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 8, 2011)

come plaaaaay


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone got an update on the Nvidia tourny?

Also, Day9 is playing some team monobattles homeys, go watch!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2011)

we're all 1v1ing right now if anyone cares to join


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 14, 2011)

Good games the other night guys. We need to try to coordinate some practice sessions for this weekend. I don't know how many of you guys are signed up for the GeForce tournament, but games start next Thurday:

http://www.geforce.com/#/News/articles/gspa-announced

I'm going to try to practice a lot this weekend. Friday is going to be a heavy Starcraft 2 day for me. Hit me up on there, and add me to SC2! We're going to be setting up games on the tournament map pool.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jun 14, 2011)

http://fortheswarm.org/forum/index.php/topic,546.msg3663.html#msg3663

"Jacob, AKA TossPro/(3870x2) will donate $1 per ladder game won during the marathon."

Please be part of this epic event!  You will be given credit by FTS for donating, whether you donate through the thread or not, so let me know.

Also, since I know all of the active users here at FTS, I will also front their donations if they would like, just send me a PM.  I accept all responsibility for this action, and will be a private function.

Sheths Stream: 
http://www.teamliquid.net/video/streams/Sheth

Also the FTS post on REDDIT:
http://www.reddit.com/r/starcraft/comments/hzkda/fortheswarmorg_donating_on_behalf_of_sheth_for/


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 15, 2011)

managed to go macro crazy in a game and get 5 bases up and running(as toss). pumped out a fleet of vr's + ms, then a fleet of carriers + ms


----------



## 3870x2 (Jun 16, 2011)

FTS earned $88 for the event!

BTW are you guys still doing koth games? haven't seen you on in a while.


----------



## JC316 (Jun 16, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Good games the other night guys. We need to try to coordinate some practice sessions for this weekend. I don't know how many of you guys are signed up for the GeForce tournament, but games start next Thurday:
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/#/News/articles/gspa-announced
> 
> I'm going to try to practice a lot this weekend. Friday is going to be a heavy Starcraft 2 day for me. Hit me up on there, and add me to SC2! We're going to be setting up games on the tournament map pool.



I am in the tourney. Hopefully I can get in some practice this weekend. Won't be on very late though as I have to be up at 7am both Saturday and Sunday.



3870x2 said:


> FTS earned $88 for the event!
> 
> BTW are you guys still doing koth games? haven't seen you on in a while.



Well, deathmore is on vacation, mussels and caboose have been MIA, so that leaves me.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll be on a lot tomorrow practicing for the tourney.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey guys, hows the practicing going?

HoTS is getting closer 

Been enjoying some DreamHack this last week, spoiler: Huk won. He played really, really well.

I think I'm gonna restart the single player campaign and play through it for funzies.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 21, 2011)

I can't believe HuK won, but he is a Korean anyway 

Practice is good, I am getting closer to master level of play.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm definitely getting a lot better at 1v1's. My lack of playing 1's kept me in the Silver league, and within 10 games I shot up to top 50 Gold. I feel like I'm playing around the platinum level at this point 

Side note: I really hope the guys administering the GeForce tournament (cevo) are okay with pushing matches back a couple hours. I've got class during the pre-lims.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2011)

i've been unable to play for a few days, hopefully that'll get rectified soon - probably once deathmore comes back from 56k land.


----------



## deathmore (Jun 22, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i've been unable to play for a few days, hopefully that'll get rectified soon - probably once deathmore comes back from 56k land.



rectumfied?  im in a better internet place with my lappy i may be able to play i dont have a headset tho


----------



## Mussels (Jun 22, 2011)

deathmore said:


> rectumfied?  im in a better internet place with my lappy i may be able to play i dont have a headset tho



i'm out today, but i'll try and play tomorrow onwards. i can have my TS3 server up again at last too.


----------



## deathmore (Jun 22, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i'm out today, but i'll try and play tomorrow onwards. i can have my TS3 server up again at last too.



yah im going to be back to my regualar computer by next week i hope


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 22, 2011)

Met Empire.beastyqt in 3v3. Needless to say that we got completely stomped :/


----------



## JC316 (Jun 22, 2011)

Woot! Got my details for the Geforce tourney. I play at 8PM on thursday. My opponent is a silver player in 1v1, I am a top 25 gold, so I should be the favorite.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 22, 2011)

They fucking put me up against LGZelniq for my 6th prelim


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 22, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Woot! Got my details for the Geforce tourney. I play at 8PM on thursday. My opponent is a silver player in 1v1, I am a top 25 gold, so I should be the favorite.



Good luck, but don't you dare to die to cheese!


----------



## JC316 (Jun 22, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Good luck, but don't you dare to die to cheese!



Oh, I am playing terran, when I am terran, it's fucking hard to cheese me. Had a silver player try to 6 pool/drone all in. He ALMOST got me, but I finished up a bunker just in time. Went on to crush him with quality dropship play and MMM/T.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 22, 2011)

Good job! Now go back and rack more kills! 

Master players are starting to get easy to match


----------



## JC316 (Jun 22, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Good job! Now go back and rack more kills!
> 
> Master players are starting to get easy to match



Yeah, I have been slacking recently on my SC2 play. Been doing other things.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2011)

girlfriend here, eats up my spare time 


SCII will happen again! i swears it!


----------



## JC316 (Jun 23, 2011)

Mussels said:


> girlfriend here, eats up my spare time
> 
> 
> SCII will happen again! i swears it!



I call BS. I think the gang has broken up. I am already on the hunt for a new gang.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 23, 2011)

JC316 said:


> I call BS. I think the gang has broken up. I am already on the hunt for a new gang.



my TS should be up and running now, and i should be able to play again at our regular times. once death gets back from gayland, we're good to play.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 24, 2011)

Good luck to everyone in their first Prelim matches for the GeForce tourney!


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2011)

i just came online to play, but everyones doing the tourny


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 24, 2011)

Man the site is LAGGING horrifically.


----------



## JC316 (Jun 24, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Man the site is LAGGING horrifically.



Yeah, it is. Won my round in straight sets.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 24, 2011)

Congrats! Trying to report a forfeit win for him not showing up, but I can't get it to go through.

Edit: Woohoo it went through!


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 24, 2011)

Woot, Clan TPU representing!!!!


----------



## JC316 (Jun 24, 2011)

Well, it was fun for me. My next opponent is VPAPbullet. A super high ranked master that plays on VPgamers elite amateur circuit. I am going to get roflstomped.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 24, 2011)

So I stumbled across almost every unit's Quotes today and by far the Raven is the best:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToXE9yNPVd8&feature=player_embedded#at=61

He quotes: "All your base belongs to us" and even a Space Oddessy 2001 HAL quote.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 26, 2011)

Masturrrs! http://eu.battle.net/sc2/en/profile/1642981/1/Imposter/


----------



## JC316 (Jun 27, 2011)

And I went down in flames against the master.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 27, 2011)

JC316 said:


> And I went down in flames against the master.



shoulda caboosed him with banelings.


----------



## JC316 (Jun 27, 2011)

Mussels said:


> shoulda caboosed him with banelings.



I was terran, he was zerg.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 27, 2011)

JC316 said:


> I was terran, he was zerg.



clearly, blue flame hellion drop.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 27, 2011)

First 2 games got forfeit wins, and the first game that my opponent might actually show up to, I won't be able to make. Darn finals week.

However, there is a cXn clan tournament that I joined. You register on the site and sign up for the tourney. 1 day tournament on Saturday, July 2nd, with cash and copies of BC2 as prizes for 1st - 3rd place. 64 people max, and 21 free slots at the moment. My 2 buddies and I signed up already, you guys should too!

http://cxnteam.com/tournaments.php?do=view&id=41


----------



## DeerSteak (Jul 22, 2011)

Hay you guys!  Anyone that wants to play, feel free to hit me up.  Neekappa - 661 - NA server.  Gold-level Zerg, which means I'm not particularly good but I have fun with it.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2011)

DeerSteak said:


> Hay you guys!  Anyone that wants to play, feel free to hit me up.  Neekappa - 661 - NA server.  Gold-level Zerg, which means I'm not particularly good but I have fun with it.



i'd join you right now, but i'm too drunk.


try again in about 11 hours from the time of this post, i'm often playing then.


----------



## DeerSteak (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, yeah, I'm at work right now.  11 hours from now is 8:30PM my time, which tends to be roughly when I'm online too.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2011)

DeerSteak said:


> Well, yeah, I'm at work right now.  11 hours from now is 8:30PM my time, which tends to be roughly when I'm online too.



me, deathmore, JC316 and pvtcaboose used to play daily at that time, but we got lazy. post in here around that time in your time zone, and if we're online we'll reply here and we can all engage in zergling rape. or whatever.

spellcheck is useful.


----------



## JC316 (Jul 22, 2011)

Mussels said:


> me, deathmore, JC316 and pvtcaboose used to play daily at that time, but we got lazy. post in here around that time in your time zone, and if we're online we'll reply here and we can all engage in zergling rape. or whatever.
> 
> spellcheck is useful.



I am still around. Got burned out on SC2, but 12 hours in Bad Company 2 and 17 in Just cause 2 has me wanting to play SC2 some more.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 22, 2011)

I got a bit burnt out as well.  Havn't been playing as much.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2011)

me and JC are online in SCII right now


----------



## deathmore (Jul 23, 2011)

id join to but i just flew in this morning and just finished driving after my interview stuff so im kindah tired


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2011)

deathmore said:


> id join to but i just flew in this morning and just finished driving after my interview stuff so im kindah tired



you missed out, we had an aussie replace you. made gold in our 4v4 team.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 27, 2011)

Your lazy OP is back! Time for season 3 awesumnesss! I am happy that they got rid of shitty maps, but they also got rid of Metalolol. Makes me a sad panda, but as they said, some variety is good 

Monsieur DeerSteak, you are now added to front page.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 27, 2011)

Played a few games yesterday with friends, I'm now high diamond 2's with my buddy Byaah, and also in two high diamond 3's groups.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 27, 2011)

Let me play with ya, you'll be back to gold in no time 

Too bad your on Pac time, 2 full hours difference between us.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 27, 2011)

I know! But my last final is done tomorrow, and I've got a full month off before I go back. I should be playing a LOT more often!


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 27, 2011)

Promise!  I'll stay up really late(like midnight) just to get to game with you   


lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 27, 2011)

We'll work out some sort of schedule so we can all game at least once a week together.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2011)

i'll be online in about an hour for some games.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2011)

i'm online right now (NA) if anyones up for gaming.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 28, 2011)

Anybody finds Zerg players still 1aclicking and whining about balance? I know I have. Switched to tankless TvZ style and all they do is 1aclicking their banelings to my rauders >.>

Want suggestions for first post, its starting to get a bit bland. Pictures, guides, replays, etc are all good.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 28, 2011)

Terrans have to turtle harder, bunker up and slow push.  After saturating a 3rd is when the death march should come. Until then, sieged tanks and bunkers are a good ground hold. 

Granted I'm not playing anyone in Masters or Diamond for that matter but when I play random and roll T I know I'd better slow push than sac drop ships(my micro sucks for this) or just hold map control.  

Trouble is bunkering up and turtleing is great, but usually Z will be on 5 bases and can instantly reinforce after loosing a 75+ army.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 28, 2011)

I used to play turtle Terran, but I figured why not play zerg style instead? Result was me constantly pressuring them with pretty much everything. Most zergs cannot keep up, and the few who can are naturally aggressive players themselves, in which case I will turtle for 2-3 bases and then do a push.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 28, 2011)

when i 1v1, i go for absurd constant push - rally at the entrance to their base, non stop stream of weak units, never let up. the second they have to take off their workers to join the fight, you have won... just never let up the production, and they cant catch back up to your stream.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 28, 2011)

Against Zerg, a good way to play is force unit production. They have to choose. Workers or army. If you make the choice for them, their economy shits the bed. One way to play ZvZ that Day9 suggested that I think applies to other matchups as well.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 28, 2011)

Mussels said:


> when i 1v1, i go for absurd constant push - rally at the entrance to their base, non stop stream of weak units, never let up. the second they have to take off their workers to join the fight, you have won... just never let up the production, and they cant catch back up to your stream.



See, I suck at small, frequent confrontations. I really should practice 2 rax aggression or engaging with smaller(sub 20food) armies. 

How can I practice this and reinforce good mechanics at the same time?

Hot keys are had for me to use, multiple building assignments throws me off(especially Tw/addons).


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 28, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> See, I suck at small, frequent confrontations. I really should practice 2 rax aggression or engaging with smaller(sub 20food) armies.
> 
> How can I practice this and reinforce good mechanics at the same time?
> 
> Hot keys are had for me to use, multiple building assignments throws me off(especially Tw/addons).



I spent almost a hundred games against AI to get my 2rax pressure build "workable". Macro and micro at the same time while keeping building production is not exactly the easiest, but once you get used to it, it becomes natural. 

I hotkey all my CC to 4, all my production to 5 (and tab switch as I need), and tech on 6. 1 = main army (ie 1aclick), 2 tanks if I have them, or "special units" like ghosts, 3 scout/drop. 7 for scv patrolling for ninja bases.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sounds like I need to just hammer out a build order and practice Macro while microing. 

Any tips for doing the multiple buildings on single key thing? Like I said, thumbing through 6 rax, some with reactors, some with tech, some naked is foreign to me.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 28, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Sounds like I need to just hammer out a build order and practice Macro while microing.
> 
> Any tips for doing the multiple buildings on single key thing? Like I said, thumbing through 6 rax, some with reactors, some with tech, some naked is foreign to me.



Well, if you want to build your stuff just bash away. For example, my usual tapping will go 5aaaaaad(tab)(tab)dd, selects my buildings, produces 6 marines and 2 rauders, tab to select factory, since that I currently don't do mech, tab again to starport and then build 2 medivacs. I usually have 2 techlabs and 2 reactors and 2 naked raxes by the time my second base kick in. As long as you have the appropriate buildings and addons they will produce the units as effectively as possible (for example, if you have 2 raxes and 1 with techlab, the first marine you build will be queued in the naked rax first). Also, each wireframe will have a small letter in it to tell you how many techlabs or reactors etc.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 28, 2011)

mlee, you would benefit a lot from Day9's videos if you don't watch them already. He used to do a "newbie tuesday" where he went over stuff like mouse and keyboard usage, hotkeys, etc. Check out the video archive @ http://day9.tv/.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> See, I suck at small, frequent confrontations. I really should practice 2 rax aggression or engaging with smaller(sub 20food) armies.
> 
> How can I practice this and reinforce good mechanics at the same time?
> 
> Hot keys are had for me to use, multiple building assignments throws me off(especially Tw/addons).



you need hotkeys. you need one for your CC and one for all your rax - so  you can produce while controlling the armies, and adjust rax rally points on the fly.


----------



## JC316 (Jul 29, 2011)

Mussels said:


> you need hotkeys. you need one for your CC and one for all your rax - so  you can produce while controlling the armies, and adjust rax rally points on the fly.



I put all of my raxes on a single hot key. Say I have two racks with tech labs and two with reactors, I start with rauders, then go to rines.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2011)

JC316 said:


> I put all of my raxes on a single hot key. Say I have two racks with tech labs and two with reactors, I start with rauders, then go to rines.



same, the game actually sets the first rines to the ones without tech reactors to assist with this.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 29, 2011)

Switch to zerg if this rax business is too hard to swallow, they only have hatches


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Ok, question. I have 4 rax and 2 have reactors and 1 w/tech and 1 naked.  If I set them all to a single hotkey, can I select it and press "draaa" and get a raud, reaper, 3xrines? 

See my confusion, I'm not sure how it works. I think I'm going to start practicing the a 3 rax build and start small. Keep two with reactors on a single hot key, and the other w/tech lab for rauders. This way I can engage with a small army and focus on hotkey management while attacking.

Alternate question, can I select upgrades on the Tech labs(stim, shields) from a hotkey? Or does the tech lab need to be keyyed?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 29, 2011)

You will get the rauder, queue the reaper in the rax with tech and get your 3 rines. If you have 4 raxes, 2naked and 2 with techlab, draa will get you all units in production at once. I think naked starts producing marines before reactor, but I am not too sure about that.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> You will get the rauder, queue the reaper in the rax with tech and get your 3 rines. If you have 4 raxes, 2naked and 2 with techlab, draa will get you all units in production at once. I think naked starts producing marines before reactor, but I am not too sure about that.



naked would produce one, then the reactor would take the next two.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CG-AtACfOuk

Destiny. 'Nuff said


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey guys,

I bought a NA account, but can't see to get it to work. 

I tried renaming both my current sc2 folder on the C: Program Files(x86) to StarCraft II - EU and desktop shortcut to StarCraft II - EU, so I could install the NA client. 

When I go to install I get messaged that my current files will be override if I continue. I even tried installing the NA client to my 2nd HDD and still get the same message.

I already set up a new bnet account with the new NA key. Just need to figure out how to physically make it work. 

I even tried the sc2 relocalizer and still nothing.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2011)

Uggh, that sounds complicated. is there a way to unlock it so you get a region select like aussies do?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 31, 2011)

Did my best to google, but couldn't find a solution. I know the pros do it. Post up in the Battlenet forums and they'll be able to help you out.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 31, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Did my best to google, but couldn't find a solution. I know the pros do it. Post up in the Battlenet forums and they'll be able to help you out.



You are better off doing it in TeamLiquid.net.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jul 31, 2011)

http://pro.majorleaguegaming.com/live/starcraft_2_red

DongRaeGu vs MVP live now. If you want to learn TvZ this is the game to watch.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 31, 2011)

There have been some pretty incredible games today. Man, MLG has grown so much over the past year.


----------



## POGE (Aug 1, 2011)

hey add me guys ^^ I'm flopflop.779 NA master league 1v1 terran looking for good 1v1 practice partners.  Havent had time to play much since season 1 really but gonna be getting really active again soon, gonna try to grind my way to GM league.


----------



## JC316 (Aug 2, 2011)

POGE said:


> hey add me guys ^^ I'm flopflop.779 NA master league 1v1 terran looking for good 1v1 practice partners.  Havent had time to play much since season 1 really but gonna be getting really active again soon, gonna try to grind my way to GM league.



Holy crap, it's Poge! Oh, I am definitely adding you, though I probably won't be much challenge since I am a gold.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey guys, finally got my NA account working so add me ^^

fylfot - 284

So now have both EU and NA ^^


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

Senor POGE and Volkszorn88, OP has been updated 

Anyone else watched MLG Anaheim? I think that is one of the best competitions I have seen for some time, really intense games and lots of backstory too.


----------



## POGE (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah was good to see boxer make it deep in a tourney, he has not had such good luck in sc2.  Its sad he was 1 place away from winning a spot in Code S, but you can watch him play his prelims for Code A today at gomtv.net though if you tune in live.   GSL is the pinnacle of sc2 awesomeness.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 2, 2011)

POGE said:


> Yeah was good to see boxer make it deep in a tourney, he has not had such good luck in sc2.  Its sad he was 1 place away from winning a spot in Code S, but you can watch him play his prelims for Code A today at gomtv.net though if you tune in live.   GSL is the pinnacle of sc2 awesomeness.



Reminds me of iloveoov


----------



## POGE (Aug 2, 2011)

MMA is iloveoov   Its ironic if boxer didnt train these kids he may well have gotten 2nd instead of 3rd and won his code S spot in the GSL.


----------



## POGE (Aug 4, 2011)

Someone should host a TPU SC2 clubhouse tourney


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2011)

POGE said:


> Someone should host a TPU SC2 clubhouse tourney



me and JC316 are about to play add me and message me in game (NA)


----------



## POGE (Aug 4, 2011)

I dont have a PC that can handle SC2 atm.  This will change in two weeks though buying myself a sick laptop.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 4, 2011)

POGE said:


> I dont have a PC that can handle SC2 atm.  This will change in two weeks though buying myself a sick laptop.



buy a healthy one instead.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Aug 4, 2011)

anyone want to play?


----------



## POGE (Aug 4, 2011)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Asus+-+...346639131&skuId=2712579&st=asus g73&cp=1&lp=1
Healthy enough? mmm sandy bridge quad + gtx 560m


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Aug 4, 2011)

So I just bought my NA sc2 account and took me 8 games (counting placement matches) to get into diamond. Too easy.

Well I have work now, so later on if anyone wants to play just let me know ^^


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 4, 2011)

POGE said:


> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Asus+-+...346639131&skuId=2712579&st=asus g73&cp=1&lp=1
> Healthy enough? mmm sandy bridge quad + gtx 560m



Hell, I can play up to 3v3 with my laptop, I don't see how you cannot play on that. 



Volkszorn88 said:


> So I just bought my NA sc2 account and took me 8 games (counting placement matches) to get into diamond. Too easy.
> 
> Well I have work now, so later on if anyone wants to play just let me know ^^



NA is much easier than other regions imo, Europe probably 2nd or 3rd toughest after Korea and possibly Taiwan.


----------



## POGE (Aug 4, 2011)

I have played on both NA and EU and until you reach mid/high masters and GM NA is definently noticably easier (imo its because theres more casual players in NA) but once you get down to the top couple thousand players on the server I think skill level is pretty similar, KR is different though because of the sick sick sick rediculous ammounts of competitive play there, definently the hardest server on all levels.  Cant wait till I get my system and can play with you guys its been far too long.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Aug 5, 2011)

But it's good to play against different play styles. From the games I've played so far on the NA servers, a lot more one basing strats compared to EU where it's more macro based.

But the one thing I can say that's universal is all the protoss players cheesing. And it's the type of cheese where you know it's all they do and are completely clueless on what to do next once it fails.

Think I should have no probs getting into masters on NA since all the peeps I practice with on EU are masters. I would definitely be in masters if I had more time, but I work 50+ hrs a week.

But if anyone wants to play on either server, let me know. 

Also I have a question, if I purchase a taiwan edition, can I play on KR servers?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 5, 2011)

protoss love cheese, me and JC got hit by 4 cannon cheesers today.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Aug 5, 2011)

Definitely going to put whatever time I have into sc2 (untile bf3 is out ^^)


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 5, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Also I have a question, if I purchase a taiwan edition, can I play on KR servers?



If you ladder on Taiwan servers, I think you might get matched to Korean players occasionally, if you are good enough. 

SlayerS_Boxer against Yell0w later, anyone who recognises these names should watch. GomTV.net


----------



## JC316 (Aug 5, 2011)

Mussels said:


> protoss love cheese, me and JC got hit by 4 cannon cheesers today.



And we need to get our act together and stop that. It's a sad day when we have a better chance against a master team then a bunch of cheesers.


----------



## POGE (Aug 5, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> If you ladder on Taiwan servers, I think you might get matched to Korean players occasionally, if you are good enough.
> 
> SlayerS_Boxer against Yell0w later, anyone who recognises these names should watch. GomTV.net



These games were a joke.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 5, 2011)

POGE said:


> These games were a joke.



Ah, give Yellow some credit. He just picked up the game a month ago, and boxers has been training future bonjwas for a year already.


----------



## JC316 (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow, I just got a hold of a grade A ass hole. Starts with the game with a fuck you. Then when I pound his bitch ass hydra spam with colossus, stalker, zealot, he has the nerve to call me a newbie that just spams the death ball. Yeah, it's called a protoss death ball for a reason, it works. Then he finished off with a bad fucking game comment.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Aug 7, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Wow, I just got a hold of a grade A ass hole. Starts with the game with a fuck you. Then when I pound his bitch ass hydra spam with colossus, stalker, zealot, he has the nerve to call me a newbie that just spams the death ball. Yeah, it's called a protoss death ball for a reason, it works. Then he finished off with a bad fucking game comment.



Funny that you said that, because had master zerg yesterday responded to my "glhf" with "hope you lose in a very painful way" and then went on and on about terrans being OP. And right before he quit, he went on a ragefest lol

Saying I suck when he's the one who lost lol If he lost and I suck, what does that make him?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Funny that you said that, because had master zerg yesterday responded to my "glhf" with "hope you lose in a very painful way" and then went on and on about terrans being OP. And right before he quit, he went on a ragefest lol
> 
> Saying I suck when he's the one who lost lol If he lost and I suck, what does that make him?



i keep saying that to people online, especially to the ragers who message me after a game abusing me about how i suck and shouldnt have used the strat i did.

the response "you lost to someone who sucks, so what does that make you?" always gives me lols


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't understand how this MMR system works. I keep beating master league players and still no promotion. 

I'll go on a 3-5 winstreak before I lose a single game. Is it because maybe there's too many players in Masters? I'm also 1st in my division. Is it that I have to wait for someone to be demoted?

And what makes me angry is that after I win, I check what league the player is. And it angers me when I see the player has 2000k + games played and played like a complete idiot. 

K i'm done ranting. ^^


----------



## bostonbuddy (Aug 10, 2011)

Mussels said:


> protoss love cheese, me and JC got hit by 4 cannon cheesers today.



I think the updates have had the effect of making cannon rushing more effective w/ minimal risk.  If your found out cancel, worst case scenario you lose a pylon and forge and are set back a bit, best case you take out 2-4 bases and surrounding expos.  Helps if your team helps and rushes once the cannons take out one base.  This is for 4v4 anyway.  Have 3 maps I'll try cheesing on.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Aug 10, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> I think the updates have had the effect of making cannon rushing more effective w/ minimal risk.  If your found out cancel, worst case scenario you lose a pylon and forge and are set back a bit, best case you take out 2-4 bases and surrounding expos.  Helps if your team helps and rushes once the cannons take out one base.  This is for 4v4 anyway.  Have 3 maps I'll try cheesing on.



That's why I never play any 2v2,3v3, or 4v4s only play 1v1s. People cheese in 1v1, but nowhere near the amount in team games. 

Not to mention it's a thousand times easier to analyze your own replays when you win/lose in 1v1s than team games. You can catch your mistakes and work on improving. Whereas in team games maybe you lost because of your team mate or whatever.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 10, 2011)

New in GSL August! Foreigners (or Swedes) 0 Korea 4. Why are Koreans so imba now? :/

When it comes to 2v2 and above, "cheese" becomes norm because of the disproportionate amount of firepower you can get from a timing push.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2011)

i'm going online now for some 4v4 random if anyone wants to join me


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2011)

just got promoted to rank 5 plat in 4v4 random, happy now.

i basically held off two of the enemies on my own (hellion blue flame + roach) with a 3/3 marine/marauder blob i'd spammed out, the random ally on my side didnt help at all. JC came to the rescue with colossi and saved my ass once three of em ganged up on me, and finally after we'd kicked their ass (and JC slammed a DT attack, colossi + obs = lol DT) the guy who shoulda been helping me finally attacked with his 1/1 MMM army and claimed victory. nice of him to wait til we did all the work.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Aug 11, 2011)

Woots!!!!! Just got promoted to Masters ^^ Finally

i R l33t na0! lol


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Woots!!!!! Just got promoted to Masters ^^ Finally
> 
> i R l33t na0! lol



way to steal my thunder, ass 



also, why dont you ever join us for 4v4? playing just 1v1 is boring.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Aug 11, 2011)

Team games make me want to rip my hair out. I just don't find them fun or educational. 

I don't know, I guess I like the feeling of when I win, it's because I was the better player. I'm also a huge fan of chess and as we know, no "team" games in chess. Just 1v1. Been playing chess since I was about 5-6 years old.

Even in other RTS games like RA2, CNC3, DoW2...etc never liked team games.

And what's funny almost everyone I talk to on steam/xfire/where ever else...etc all pretty much like team games and always try to convince to play. Even had friend who bought me AvP on steam just so I would play 2v2 on DoW2.

P.S.
I could never steal your thunder, you're mussels D: 

I could say "OMFG I WON THE LOTTERY!!!!!!" and you can reply with "I just drank orange juice" and peeps here would give you 89045903750375 thanks lol


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Team games make me want to rip my hair out. I just don't find them fun or educational.
> 
> I don't know, I guess I like the feeling of when I win, it's because I was the better player. I'm also a huge fan of chess and as we know, no "team" games in chess. Just 1v1. Been playing chess since I was about 5-6 years old.
> 
> ...




... strangely thats about true.


as for the team games, you'd be playing with us lot. we coordinate via teamspeak, and work together with shared control.


you go zerglings, we'll give you marines to throw in with them. you're spamming colossi, we'll make the zergling meat shield.

you want to tech up the battlecruisers, we'll go defensive and cover your mineral lines, and vice versa.


its all about getting the 1v1 timings and preconceptions, and BEATING them due to having help, to kick everyones asses.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Aug 11, 2011)

That's another thing, the teamspeak communication part. I play music when playing sc2. I do this on purpose because to distract me from hearing what's going in the game. To force me to use the mini map at all times.

I'm just a 1v1'er, I guess my kind isn't liked much around here D:

P.S.
The last time I played a team game on sc2 was when Day9 first introduced mono battles lol Long time ago


----------



## 3870x2 (Aug 18, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> That's another thing, the teamspeak communication part. I play music when playing sc2. I do this on purpose because to distract me from hearing what's going in the game. To force me to use the mini map at all times.
> 
> I'm just a 1v1'er, I guess my kind isn't liked much around here D:
> 
> ...



Don't worry about that much.  These guys talk so much shit that you will be paying even less attention to the game than if you were listening to music.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 19, 2011)

3870x2 said:


> Don't worry about that much.  These guys talk so much shit that you will be paying even less attention to the game than if you were listening to music.



i'd take offense to that if it werent true.


----------



## 3870x2 (Aug 19, 2011)

If anyone has been wondering why I haven't been on much lately, I have been playing on my protoss account:

FTSz.556


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 24, 2011)

For the love of god, everyone download all these 1080 wallpapers!!!!


http://imgur.com/a/yFFyb


Add them to the front page and have them backed up for when the imgur link dies.



They have Toss, Terran, and Zerg BO's as wall papers!!! I love these!


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 24, 2011)

You are missing 1/1/1 TvP allin lololololol. Its a variant of banshee push, but with raven instead and lots of scvs. 

The most imbalanced build right now against Toss, with a winrate of more than 80% if executed correctly.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Aug 24, 2011)

I was doing rine/tank/raven/banshee vs toss way before it got popular lol 

I tried telling people how good it is, but I guess since i'm not korean no one listens lol


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 24, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> I was doing rine/tank/raven/banshee vs toss way before it got popular lol
> 
> I tried telling people how good it is, but I guess since i'm not korean no one listens lol



Shit happens. But the 1/1/1 only become very powerful ever since the wg nerf. Before that it was one of the stronger timing/allin which might or might not work, depending on how schooled your opponent is. 

I am proud to say that I have not been using 1/1/1 to beat all the tosses, I am above that crap


----------



## Mussels (Aug 24, 2011)

i'm so pro i dont even bother following that stuff.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 25, 2011)

Patch 1.4.0 PTR Notes!

http://us.battle.net/sc2/en/forum/topic/1213111662

Here are the Balance tweaks:

Balance

	General
		Unit vision up ramps has been reduced by 1.

PROTOSS
	Immortal
		Attack range increased from 5 to 6.
	Mothership
		Acceleration increased from 0.3 to 1.375.
		The Mothership’s Cloaking Field no longer cloaks all units instantaneously, but rather adds units to the cloak field over time (maximum of 25 per second).  This should alleviate “Mothership Lag” issue when a Mothership comes online.
	Stalker
		Blink research time increased from 110 to 140.
	Warp Prism
		Shields increased from 40 to 100.

TERRAN
	Barracks
		Build time increased from 60 to 65.
	Hellion
		Infernal Pre-Igniter damage upgrade decreased from 10 to 5.
	Raven
		Seeker missile movement speed increased from 2.5 to 2.953.

ZERG
	Infestor
		Fungal Growth damage changed from 36 (+30% armored) to 30 (40 vs Armored).
	Overseer
		Morph cost decreased from 50/100 to 50/50.
		Contaminate energy cost increased from 75 to 125.
	Ultralisk
		Build time decreased from 70 to 55.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Aug 25, 2011)

A few pointless and completely unnecessary changes. The rax and hellion change are not needed. Everything else is pretty nice.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2011)

i dont get the blue flame change either, it was a near useless thing to use anyway except for quick econ harass


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hellion has been fine since the beta, just because figured out that they're pretty good you need to nerf them right away. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 25, 2011)

If you've been watching the pro scene lately, Terran vs. Anything has been nothing but hellions.


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 25, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> If you've been watching the pro scene lately, Terran vs. Anything has been nothing but hellions.



This. Hellions are strong and all, but blueflame is really powerful. Nerf was in order, the rax however was uncalled for :/


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 26, 2011)

Watch in full screen:

http://www.yooouuutuuube.com/v/?width=192&height=120&yt=utaWZT5N-tQ&flux=0&direction=rand


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Watch in full screen:
> 
> http://www.yooouuutuuube.com/v/?width=192&height=120&yt=utaWZT5N-tQ&flux=0&direction=rand



.... what. the. fuck.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 26, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Watch in full screen:
> 
> http://www.yooouuutuuube.com/v/?width=192&height=120&yt=utaWZT5N-tQ&flux=0&direction=rand



 I feel brainwashed lol


----------



## Fourstaff (Aug 26, 2011)

Ah the infamous Day9 trumpets. MLG Raleigh is on this weekend for people who are interested.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 26, 2011)

Fucking awesome link!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## JC316 (Sep 13, 2011)

Me and Mussels played our first grandmaster tonight. Playing 4v4, got matched up vs a solid master team (slightly favored my ass) and their top guy was vileillusion, 130th ranked grand master. Needless to say, we got our asses handed to us on a platter. Dude had a wicked banshee marine tank build.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Me and Mussels played our first grandmaster tonight. Playing 4v4, got matched up vs a solid master team (slightly favored my ass) and their top guy was vileillusion, 130th ranked grand master. Needless to say, we got our asses handed to us on a platter. Dude had a wicked banshee marine tank build.



the shees were nuts, even when i had the right counter, it didnt matter - he just knew how to do massive damage with them, and he reinforced them quicker than i could reinforce stalkers (and he'd send in just one lone viking and scan to take out my observers)


----------



## JC316 (Sep 14, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the shees were nuts, even when i had the right counter, it didnt matter - he just knew how to do massive damage with them, and he reinforced them quicker than i could reinforce stalkers (and he'd send in just one lone viking and scan to take out my observers)



Yeah that, he wiped out 20 of my probes in mere seconds. I think he was microing each one individually. His average APM was something like 189 for the match.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm silver in 4v4 now(been bouncing around between 15 and 30) and I think next season could make gold, but I doubt I'll get higher, I can do some efficient builds but can't compete w/ diamond micro-ing


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 14, 2011)

Anyone up for some 1v1s on NA? Kind of bored atm since RO2 is completely unplayable at this time.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 14, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> I'm silver in 4v4 now(been bouncing around between 15 and 30) and I think next season could make gold, but I doubt I'll get higher, I can do some efficient builds but can't compete w/ diamond micro-ing



you'll get there. me and JC made it to diamond, and we started off as the worst of the worst bronzies.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ugh, I just played the best match that I have probably ever played and lost because my teammate was a moron. Going against two zergs, me and my teammate were both terrran. My plan was to go MMM tank.

Started out pretty basic, two racks into factory. They rush in with a combined 58 zerglings, then back off, which gives me time to pump out some hellions to deal with the lings. At this point, we are 6 minutes in, I have three racks, factory, two orbital commands, 18 marines, 2 rauders, two siege tanks, and 6 hellions. My teammate had 2 rauders, 7 marines and a ghost.....

They baneling bust him, I save the day. They counter roach/hydra/infestor/muta, I save the day three more times. I used the MMM tank to perfection, completely wipe out both of their armies save for two energyless infestors and 17 mutas. Ask where his army is, he has none, this is 20 minutes in and he has a grand total of 12 marines, 6 rauders, and a ghost..... That is the most army he has had all game......

They finally win with a crap ton of ultralisks and banelings. It was the perfect match for me, I did everything right, averaged out 80 APM over a 30 minute game with my APM spiking at 340 in most battles, I controlled three expos, had a shit ton of the proper units, killed over 300 of their units and the best my teammate could muster was 12 marines, 6 raduers and a ghost.

I had that game won too, if he would have just had 30 marines at 20 minutes, we would have won the damned thing. Turns out he was silver with 400 wins. That is more wins than I have FFS!


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 14, 2011)

This is why you play with friends.


----------



## stephen0205 (Sep 20, 2011)

Id like to joing the sc2 club. Bought it like 6 months ago. Now have a laptop that can play it  woo hoo


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 20, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Ugh, I just played the best match that I have probably ever played and lost because my teammate was a moron. Going against two zergs, me and my teammate were both terrran. My plan was to go MMM tank.
> 
> Started out pretty basic, two racks into factory. They rush in with a combined 58 zerglings, then back off, which gives me time to pump out some hellions to deal with the lings. At this point, we are 6 minutes in, I have three racks, factory, two orbital commands, 18 marines, 2 rauders, two siege tanks, and 6 hellions. My teammate had 2 rauders, 7 marines and a ghost.....
> 
> ...




why in the world did he go ghost against zerg?


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 20, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> why in the world did he go ghost against zerg?



Because ghosts are awesome! You can snipe banelings, mutas, infestors, and everything useful zerg has. Also, they nuke! MMMG vs Zergs got me to Masters, but I need tanks now vs Z. I still build them, but unless Zerg teches to T3 I wouldn't build them in huge quantities.


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 21, 2011)

You know I'm actually frustrated I ever bought this game. I've spent hundreds of hours pkaying and watching SC and now I don't play nearly all that much anymore. I miss the other friends I played with(not you guys) and don't see them ever online.
On the other hand I did just watch Funday Monday last night with Day9 and I it totally made up for everything.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 21, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Because ghosts are awesome! You can snipe banelings, mutas, infestors, and everything useful zerg has. Also, they nuke! MMMG vs Zergs got me to Masters, but I need tanks now vs Z. I still build them, but unless Zerg teches to T3 I wouldn't build them in huge quantities.



I'm a zerg player, but I've never seen ghosts used correctly against me. Ghosts v toss is a must tho with that emp


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 21, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> I'm a zerg player, but I've never seen ghosts used correctly against me. Ghosts v toss is a must tho with that emp



Its a very obscure and demanding strategy, and you need good micro to execute it without dying like a noob. Play more games and you will eventually meet them


----------



## Mussels (Sep 21, 2011)

the only use ghosts have against zerg is nuking mineral lines. zergs dont have the best stealth detection.


ghosts are sheer madness against protoss however, being able to take the shields off an entire army can really swing things in your favour.


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 21, 2011)

Ghosts are extremely useful against Brood Lords (snipe).


----------



## Mussels (Sep 21, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Ghosts are extremely useful against Brood Lords (snipe).



really? i just hammer them with vikings.


vikings have such a long range you can effectively snipe, and if you keep your marines behind them, you can counter any corruptors.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 21, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Ghosts are extremely useful against Brood Lords (snipe).





Mussels said:


> really? i just hammer them with vikings.
> 
> 
> vikings have such a long range you can effectively snipe, and if you keep your marines behind them, you can counter any corruptors.



Yeah, ghost vs brood lord is an awesome combo, ghosts vs infestors is also great.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 21, 2011)

i guess i just dont know how to micro them very well. i should practice against an AI.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 21, 2011)

Just won my 1st game in patch 1.4 

The hellion change is big. It gave the zerg enough time to protect his drones. Which I guess is good for him. He opted to go ultra/ling/bling/broods vs my rine/tank/medivak

Not sure how much of a difference it would of made for him if he had infestors.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 21, 2011)

That decreased build time on ultras is going to be a bitch to deal with. Allows you to get ultras out too quick IMO.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 21, 2011)

JC316 said:


> That decreased build time on ultras is going to be a bitch to deal with. Allows you to get ultras out too quick IMO.



Rather deal with ultras than infestors.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 21, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Rather deal with ultras than infestors.



Agreed. Infestors are the single most overpowered unit in the game. Fungal shouldn't do so much damage. If you want to leave the damage in place, then it shouldn't be able to kill the unit, like the defiler couldn't kill, it could take you down to 1HP, but not completely kill you.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Sep 21, 2011)

The worse part is you constantly need to have vision of his infestors when you throw ghosts into the mix. Because if he NP your ghosts, he can emp your units.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 21, 2011)

Fungals nerfed! 

If my opponent goes infestors I will almost always start viking production, sniping stray overlords and potential insurance vs broodlords are good.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 21, 2011)

i played a 1v1 against a hard AI earlier to play with ghosts, and found it rather easy. either hard AI's are just shit compared to me, or ghosts are awesome in massed up groups.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 21, 2011)

Mussels said:


> i played a 1v1 against a hard AI earlier to play with ghosts, and found it rather easy. either hard AI's are just shit compared to me, or ghosts are awesome in massed up groups.



Both, try very hard instead.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 21, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Both, try very hard instead.



i will soon.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 21, 2011)

Watching Viledomorin vs ISJecho on the husky channel. viledomorin used that same damned banshee build that vileillusion used on me and mussels. Just as effective too.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Sep 22, 2011)

4 nexus voids have gotten me to top 8 silver 4v4


----------



## JC316 (Sep 22, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> 4 nexus voids have gotten me to top 8 silver 4v4



Congrats! 4 nexus or 4 stargate? Keep at it and you will make gold in no time.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Sep 22, 2011)

4 nexus, on district 10 and the new big map anyway
start 2nd nexus at 13 probes at the far back exp, saturate and crono boost probes w/ both nexus's till saturated, drop 2 stargates and start your third nexus at one of the far expands, once you have gas saturated and maybe 5 probes mining, drop 3 more gates and crank voids, before your main is mined out put down your 4th exp.  Fastest way to 200/200max voids ive found.
On smaller maps have been making my first pylon at 9 instead of 8 and getting my gate down faster.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 22, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> 4 nexus, on district 10 and the new big map anyway
> start 2nd nexus at 13 probes at the far back exp, saturate and crono boost probes w/ both nexus's till saturated, drop 2 stargates and start your third nexus at one of the far expands, once you have gas saturated and maybe 5 probes mining, drop 3 more gates and crank voids, before your main is mined out put down your 4th exp.  Fastest way to 200/200max voids ive found.
> On smaller maps have been making my first pylon at 9 instead of 8 and getting my gate down faster.



I like the expos, but that is too early. Get into the gold and higher leagues and that won't work, people are too good at scouting, early pressure, and harassment. Shoot for 7 mins on your first expo as toss, first base should be saturated, or at least close before you expo.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2011)

yeah people love harassing at 4/6 mins and taking out your econ, so builds like that wont work without other players defending you.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Sep 23, 2011)

Mussels said:


> yeah people love harassing at 4/6 mins and taking out your econ, so builds like that wont work without other players defending you.



oh its a bronze strat, but one I've refined till it can work in silver, easily break 2k mining avg


----------



## JC316 (Sep 29, 2011)

Lol, just had a fun match. Me and mussels were 2v2ing, he was terran, I was zerg, taking on a toss, terran team. I went speedling/muta/banes, mussels was going viking, tank, MM. Late in the game, I accidentally flew my mutas right into 15 or so thors, 55 mutas turned into 25 mutas in one second flat.

Mussels put the hurt on the thors, but he still lost, they had maybe 7 left. They came rushing into the main base with the thors, saying GG. What they didn't realize is that I already started making 15 ultalisks.... Yeah, by the time it was over I had 26 ultralisks flying into their base, not much can stop 26 ultralisks when they have viking backup. 

They were cool about it though, said "I take it back, nice play from the zerg".


----------



## Mussels (Sep 29, 2011)

that was quite a fun game, i dominated air and just didnt let them expand, vikings cant do much to a planetary fortress, but they were too scared to do anything knowing i was watching.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 29, 2011)

AI changes have officially hit the 1v1 AI matches. Before, they changed in the multiplayer, but not single player. With the latest patches, they have fixed that. Just got DT rushed at 9 minutes by the AI. Also had overlord drops.


----------



## Fourstaff (Sep 29, 2011)

AI is getting smarter. I wish they would take in ideas from the public AI and implement them in though, and then mash everything up to make an unpredictable AI rather than mineral hax AI.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 2, 2011)

Well since mussels decided to not show up tonight, I had to 1v1. Got 4 wins and 2 losses. In one of my wins, I was going MMM tank when I got nuked hard. Now, I am color blind, so the supposedly red dot is a fucker and a half for me to see, so I evacuate my SCV's, unfortunately RIGHT into the damned nuke, so yeah, I lost 27 SCV's to a nuke. Fortunately I had a decent MMM tank blob and wiped him out in a Leroy Jenkins all in dash.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 6, 2011)

I think I have finally perfected an all mech terran strategy. In 1v1, there are counters to it, but I am not sure how the hell you would beat it in 2v2 when your partner is filling in the weaknesses. It essentially starts with hellion tank, which allows for expanding pretty easily and once you get the expo up, start adding in thors.

I stack em up so the hellions go first and essentially hold the enemy army at bay while the tanks pound away. Once the hellions go down, the thors soak up damage while the tanks continue to pound.

Playing against the AI and the AI has no counter to it. Had them go 80% immortal and they still couldn't come anywhere near killing my army.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 6, 2011)

There is no such thing as "perfect mech", your mech is certainly very strong but it lacks a crucial ability: air defence. Your partner needs to effectively cover your area and his area from air based harrassments, and that can seriously strain any player. Against pooling fast muta style, you are effectively sitting duck until your first Thor comes out, and even then your defensive options are pretty limited. Milk the strat until people learn how to counter it though


----------



## JC316 (Oct 6, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> There is no such thing as "perfect mech", your mech is certainly very strong but it lacks a crucial ability: air defence. Your partner needs to effectively cover your area and his area from air based harrassments, and that can seriously strain any player. Against pooling fast muta style, you are effectively sitting duck until your first Thor comes out, and even then your defensive options are pretty limited. Milk the strat until people learn how to counter it though



Same way with bio blob. Me and mussels got stomped by a guy that did speedling muta better than anyone I have ever seen. Had blink stalkers and I still couldn't keep up. It really doesn't take me that long to get my first thor out. I can get it by 9 minutes pretty easily. In 2v2, we are playing gold/plat/diamond, so I don't see people countering it that well.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 6, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Same way with bio blob. Me and mussels got stomped by a guy that did speedling muta better than anyone I have ever seen. Had blink stalkers and I still couldn't keep up. It really doesn't take me that long to get my first thor out. I can get it by 9 minutes pretty easily. In 2v2, we are playing gold/plat/diamond, so I don't see people countering it that well.



The beauty of lower leagues is that you can pull out some half baked idea and still get away with it. We don't get that luxury in higher leagues :shadedshu


----------



## JC316 (Oct 6, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> The beauty of lower leagues is that you can pull out some half baked idea and still get away with it. We don't get that luxury in higher leagues :shadedshu



Me and mussels have taken out masters and super high ranked diamond players before, but in 3v3 and 4v4. It's our 2v2 that we are gold. I wouldn't call mech terran a half baked idea either, seen a few pros use it now. Every build has counters, but this one is going to be tough to beat. 

I used it once tonight and it worked well against top 25 plat players. They tried everything, mutas, banes, roaches, brood lords, tanks, MMM, and thor. Nothing worked. Mussels was backing me up with blink stalkers.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 6, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Me and mussels have taken out masters and super high ranked diamond players before, but in 3v3 and 4v4. It's our 2v2 that we are gold. I wouldn't call mech terran a half baked idea either, seen a few pros use it now. Every build has counters, but this one is going to be tough to beat.
> 
> I used it once tonight and it worked well against top 25 plat players. They tried everything, mutas, banes, roaches, brood lords, tanks, MMM, and thor. Nothing worked. Mussels was backing me up with blink stalkers.



Its not the composition, its the execution and the timings which will mess you up. Against a good 2v2'er, I found out that forcing a particular branch (mech/bio) will put you in a very disadvantaged position, and its easy to exploit opponents forcing one particular style to win. At least that is what my experience playing more 2v2/3v3 told me. Masters players aren't that great either, I finish No 1 Master in my division and I can hardly call myself a good 2v2 player. Every so often I face against pro players (I remember facing Beastyqt, ThorZaIN, can't remember others) and they practically ripped me apart through superior micro and engagement.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2011)

yeah the weakness we found with his build is mobility, if they hit with fast or stealth units while he's moving the siege up, its a real pain. thats why i had stalkers and chargelots (in the end just stalkers) constantly moving around for expo harass, and then to reinforce him when the enemy appeared.


by the time they breached his hellions i was there to soak up even more damage, and the thors really slapped down the enemy air forces hard.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 7, 2011)

What I am about to show you is 30 seconds of utter fuck you in the way that only a mech build can do. My teammate was going all air, so they countered with light anti air. They failed to scout me, so all they saw was my hellions dashing across the map killing random zerglings....

They were pretty low ranked. The Terran was number 1 gold and the zerg was top ranked silver.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 7, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> 4 nexus, on district 10 and the new big map anyway
> start 2nd nexus at 13 probes at the far back exp, saturate and crono boost probes w/ both nexus's till saturated, drop 2 stargates and start your third nexus at one of the far expands, once you have gas saturated and maybe 5 probes mining, drop 3 more gates and crank voids, before your main is mined out put down your 4th exp.  Fastest way to 200/200max voids ive found.
> On smaller maps have been making my first pylon at 9 instead of 8 and getting my gate down faster.



Void spam... not quite as bad as it used to be.. but still annoying..




JC316 said:


> What I am about to show you is 30 seconds of utter fuck you in the way that only a mech build can do. My teammate was going all air, so they countered with light anti air. They failed to scout me, so all they saw was my hellions dashing across the map killing random zerglings....
> 
> They were pretty low ranked. The Terran was number 1 gold and the zerg was top ranked silver.



No way was that terran #1 gold... who the hell rushes a bio army at thors with sieges behind them... let alone carriers too boot... Also didnt see him pop a stim once

and it looks like a mass hydra build? ya no those 2 sucked...


----------



## JC316 (Oct 7, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Void spam... not quite as bad as it used to be.. but still annoying..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't check his division. My 3v3 random, I am number 3 gold, because there are only 3 members in that division.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 7, 2011)

lol 1aclick hydras off creep. That was probably tower defence against bots.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> lol 1aclick hydras off creep. That was probably tower defence against bots.



I know, had that been roach or ultralisk I would have been SCREWED, I just thought it was awesome watching two armies close to pop cap getting melted by 10 siege tanks and 13 thors. Sad too cause the Zerg had 4 bases and over 5K mins, 3K gas in the bank. If had larva and an ultra cavern, he could have nearly remaxed his army on ultra/hydra and wiped us both out.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 7, 2011)

JC316 said:


> I know, had that been roach or ultralisk I would have been SCREWED, I just thought it was awesome watching two armies close to pop cap getting melted by 10 siege tanks and 13 thors. Sad too cause the Zerg had 4 bases and over 5K mins, 3K gas in the bank. If had larva and an ultra cavern, he could have nearly remaxed his army on ultra/hydra and wiped us both out.



You survived with your tank line intact. He would have been screwed over again if he doesn't have broodlords.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> You survived with your tank line intact. He would have been screwed over again if he doesn't have broodlords.



Even then, my teammate had voids/carriers. The terran would have needed vikings and marines. But like I said, they were very new, I could have beaten them both single handedly.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 7, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Even then, my teammate had voids/carriers. The terran would have needed vikings and marines. But like I said, they were very new, I could have beaten them both single handedly.



Zerg players are always like that, even IdrA. 1aclick, failed? Terran imba


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2011)

if i was that zerg i'd have gone straight to muta spam and base raced.



anyway, i sad. JC building his new PC, so he not online for SCII 

(also, he sucks. shoulda taken maybe an hour to setup the system and get SCII while copying his files in the background... he slow)


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 8, 2011)

Anyone think their system and internet can handle streaming?  I've been wondering if my setup can handle it, doubt my internetz could handle massive upload streams though.

Interesting thought though.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2011)

my net sure cant. i'ma play some SCII nao


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 8, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Anyone think their system and internet can handle streaming?  I've been wondering if my setup can handle it, doubt my internetz could handle massive upload streams though.
> 
> Interesting thought though.



Stream at a low res, its doable


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Stream at a low res, its doable



depends on your net, i can only manage about 50KB/s and still game - that wont get very far


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 8, 2011)

Arrgh, I cut my middle finger. Can't play Sc2 for the week at least


----------



## JC316 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Arrgh, I cut my middle finger. Can't play Sc2 for the week at least



Unless it's falling off, man up and play. I don't care if there is just a bloody stump there, I am playing SC2.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 8, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Unless it's falling off, man up and play. I don't care if there is just a bloody stump there, I am playing SC2.



I can't press the keys fast enough T.T


----------



## JC316 (Oct 8, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I can't press the keys fast enough T.T



I don't understand the fascination with constantly pressing keys. Don't get me wrong, my APM will spike up over 300 when I am in battle, but I have watched the pros and they just spam the holy shit out of keys, seemingly for no reason at all, even while just sitting idle. My match APM is usually right around 60, with spikes into the 300's.


----------



## techtard (Oct 8, 2011)

Put some crazy glue on that sumbich and have a few shots of whiskey. You'll do just fine.



JC316 said:


> I don't understand the fascination with constantly pressing keys. Don't get me wrong, my APM will spike up over 300 when I am in battle, but I have watched the pros and they just spam the holy shit out of keys, seemingly for no reason at all, even while just sitting idle. My match APM is usually right around 60, with spikes into the 300's.



It's called uber-micro. That's the difference between the pros and guys who watch replays and streams.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 8, 2011)

techtard said:


> Put some crazy glue on that sumbich and have a few shots of whiskey. You'll do just fine.



Mechanic special, engine grease and black electrical tape.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 8, 2011)

techtard said:


> It's called uber-micro. That's the difference between the pros and guys who watch replays and streams.



I guess. Still don't see the point of microing two control groups while nothing is happening. Seriously, I see them spamming from group 1-2 while the damned barracks is building or something. Anyone can do that doesn't take a pro. Now in combat, yeah, I know the point behind it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 8, 2011)

JC316 said:


> I don't understand the fascination with constantly pressing keys. Don't get me wrong, my APM will spike up over 300 when I am in battle, but I have watched the pros and they just spam the holy shit out of keys, seemingly for no reason at all, even while just sitting idle. My match APM is usually right around 60, with spikes into the 300's.



I don't spam my keys much either, my apm pre and post 1.4 are almost the same. Microing dropships, splitting marines, massing marines and all those eats game average of about 100, spiking to mid 200's in normal battles and above 300 in intense ones. Otherwise it idles at about 50 when I only macro. I play an extremely micro heavy style, not to the extent of MarineKing, but still pretty intense, ant this stupid cut on my finger slows me down to an extent banelings roll over my poor marines without even having a chance to split them properly :/



JC316 said:


> I guess. Still don't see the point of microing two control groups while nothing is happening. Seriously, I see them spamming from group 1-2 while the damned barracks is building or something. Anyone can do that doesn't take a pro. Now in combat, yeah, I know the point behind it.



Well, the idea behind that is to take a quick glance onproduction facilities, but some pros take it to the extreme. They should look after their hands, rather than wasting it away. IdrA's eAPM famously falled to average of 30 against Puma in the recent Guangzhou IEM competition. As a Terran I need mine to average over 100. Zerg is an imbalanced race


----------



## Mussels (Oct 12, 2011)

http://sea.battle.net/sc2/en/blog/184521


season lock now in effect



Beginning with Season 4, two changes are coming to future ladder seasons:



• Seasons will now last for approximately two months. 

• Grandmaster league placement time will be reduced to one week (from two weeks) to account for the reduced season length.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 12, 2011)

Good, I like shorter seasons, no need to dwell on my failure for longer than necessary. I have been losing to diamond level Protosses lately, while still steamrolling higher ranking Zerg and Terrans. Dont know what is wrong with my vP lately. :/


----------



## techtard (Oct 12, 2011)

Are you serious? I only played in like 10 or 15 season 3 matches. Wow That was fast.
Guess I gotta stop trying to catch up on all the games in my steam folder and get back to SC2.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 12, 2011)

lately i've been getting steamrolled in SCII, and not sure why. my army values just seem to be the suck, despite the fact i tend to rock at econ. i dont see how tech upgrades can do it, since they overall dont cost too much compared to low tech units.


bleh, i think i need some 1v1 against players who can give me some feedback.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> lately i've been getting steamrolled in SCII, and not sure why. my army values just seem to be the suck, despite the fact i tend to rock at econ. i dont see how tech upgrades can do it, since they overall dont cost too much compared to low tech units.
> 
> 
> bleh, i think i need some 1v1 against players who can give me some feedback.



It's just the production and type of units. Also, too much econ early and not enough units. What killed us last night was the 8 minute rush, that and cheese.


----------



## catnipkiller (Oct 12, 2011)

Im still so bad at this game that i have a hard time killing bots on hard lol


----------



## JC316 (Oct 12, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> Im still so bad at this game that i have a hard time killing bots on hard lol



You need to play with me and mussels. We will get you into shape.


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 12, 2011)

if you can beat a hard bot without any gimmicks, you are ready for gold league.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 12, 2011)

Mussels said:


> lately i've been getting steamrolled in SCII, and not sure why. my army values just seem to be the suck, despite the fact i tend to rock at econ. i dont see how tech upgrades can do it, since they overall dont cost too much compared to low tech units.
> 
> 
> bleh, i think i need some 1v1 against players who can give me some feedback.



Good econ generally means your lacking in spending.. Or your spending too much on drones/scv's/probes.. if your not poor then your not macro building enough


----------



## JC316 (Oct 13, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Good econ generally means your lacking in spending.. Or your spending too much on drones/scv's/probes.. if your not poor then your not macro building enough



Yeah, he is lacking in production facilities. In one match, we were both terran, I got cannon cheesed, so I flew out and went to a different expo. Still had a higher army value than his and we were going to same units. He also had the high yield expo.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2011)

ShiBDiB said:


> Good econ generally means your lacking in spending.. Or your spending too much on drones/scv's/probes.. if your not poor then your not macro building enough



its not like i have resources left over, either i'm spending them in the wrong places somehow, or i'm sucking at micro and losing units when i should be massing.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 13, 2011)

Send in the replays and we will try to take a look


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Send in the replays and we will try to take a look



or just come play with me and JC on NA, we're on there every day


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> or just come play with me and JC on NA, we're on there every day



I don't have an NA account T.T

Rent is too high to afford NA account


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I don't have an NA account T.T
> 
> Rent is too high to afford NA account



well if you get SEA instead...


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 13, 2011)

Mussels said:


> well if you get SEA instead...



That was what I am planning to do eventually, but right now its not an option.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Oct 22, 2011)

Whats everyone think of the heart of the storm changes.
Seems like zerg is getting the buff they've needed altho sounds like it may be too much of a buff.
Burrowed banelings and ultralisks getting into your base is gonna make detectors a real priority.  No more mass thors, no more carriers and motherships.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 22, 2011)

We'll see, decent new units and casts. It'll be a buy for sure from me. 


Anyone interested go watch iNControl's stream on the Korean ladder. Great 90's music with metal mixed in. Also he's Plat in Korea which might as well be GM in US:

http://www.teamliquid.net/video/streams/iNcontroL


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 22, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> Whats everyone think of the heart of the storm changes.
> Seems like zerg is getting the buff they've needed altho sounds like it may be too much of a buff.
> Burrowed banelings and ultralisks getting into your base is gonna make detectors a real priority.  No more mass thors, no more carriers and motherships.



No more mass thors? didnt hear about this.

Protoss seem to have better air units.woo

GSL final just started. tune in on blizzcon stream.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2011)

so what are these changes, not everyone has beta access


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 22, 2011)

Mussels said:


> so what are these changes, not everyone has beta access



Its been shown in blizzcon.

Zerg units:
http://i.imgur.com/u0T5R.jpg

terran and toss units:
http://imgur.com/uAvmT,qZR1c

Carriers and mothership are gone from toss, dont know whats been replaced in other races.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Oct 22, 2011)

Mussels said:


> so what are these changes, not everyone has beta access



http://pc.ign.com/articles/121/1210400p1.html


----------



## JC316 (Oct 22, 2011)

Jesus.... Did blizzard jam their head up their ass on purpose, or did they slip on a banana peel and it went up there on accident? 

So, essentially a terran can COMPLETELY shut down speedling base harass with the shredder. The thor went from being awesome to worthless. The zerg pulled a Left 4 dead with a smoker that can pull a loloussi off a cliff, even though it's essentially a walking building with lasers. Oh and now banelings can move underground, like they weren't annoying enough.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Oct 22, 2011)

I've got my marine ball ready lets *banelings unburrow*.....I'll be a while


----------



## JC316 (Oct 22, 2011)

So yeah, I have examined the videos fairly well and I have come to a conclusion, they definitely shoved their head up there on purpose. From the reaction of the crowd, their new stuff didn't go over very well.

It seems like they have completely overpowered the zerg. I love the underground light speed charge of the ultralisk, I mean it makes total sense that a creature 5 times bigger than an elephant should be able to do 90mph underground right into a battle. The cloud that reduces the range of everything in it to 1 is going to be abused to hell and back. It completely destroys the ability to use tanks on a choke point. You can ask any terran player, the terrans best strength is to turtle in and build a force because you can't instantly re-macro an army, so that cloud completely destroys the best strength.

The pull ability is the one that I am most annoyed by for one reason, it can pull massive units which is total bullshit. Fine on pulling stuff like immortals or tanks or infestors, but it should NOT be able to pull a massive unit like a Colossus. Speaking of massive units, the terrans have none now thanks to the thor numbers being reduced to 1.

The hellion transformation is going to be the single most unused item in the game. Hellions are cheap and fast, that is the whole point, no one is going to give two craps about transforming them. The shredder is also going to be abused to shit. I can just see a whole line of them across the map, for zerg it's going to be a bitch and a half.

Now on to protoss.... Ok, fine, the mothership and carriers probably aren't going to be missed. The oracle is going to be one annoying son of a bitch to deal with since it can just force field your static defenses and entomb your minerals. I can see it now, two oracles and 4 phoenix. Oracle blocks a missile turret and the phoenix shred your SCV's. On top of that, the oracle will just stay in the back of your mineral line, out of reach from ground forces and constantly stop your mining.  

Heart of the swarm = everyone playing zerg because the other races now suck. Toss might be able to counter, but terran is completely and totally screwed.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 22, 2011)

I am not going to say anything about the new units until I get to play around with them, without balancing them they can be completely broken or the next mothership. That said, I am tempted to switch to Protoss, Tempest looks quite cool.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 22, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I am not going to say anything about the new units until I get to play around with them, without balancing them they can be completely broken or the next mothership. That said, I am tempted to switch to Protoss, Tempest looks quite cool.



I tend to agree, it's early and they still have time for balancing. I also agree about the tempest, that sucker looks cool as hell. I wonder if it can transform into a worker and then build enemy structures....


----------



## bostonbuddy (Oct 22, 2011)

thats the replicant.
tempest is the new big ass toss ship


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Jesus.... Did blizzard jam their head up their ass on purpose, or did they slip on a banana peel and it went up there on accident?
> 
> So, essentially a terran can COMPLETELY shut down speedling base harass with the shredder. The thor went from being awesome to worthless. The zerg pulled a Left 4 dead with a smoker that can pull a loloussi off a cliff, even though it's essentially a walking building with lasers. Oh and now banelings can move underground, like they weren't annoying enough.



pvt caboose is fucked now, banelings are even more OP against him.


----------



## techtard (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm not a good enough player to comment on any changes. As long as I don't lose every single match I will be ok.

Don't like how the new StarCraft team seems hellbent on destroying the original Starcraft and Brood War. 

I wonder how retarded the story will be during the campaign mode. I doubt they can butcher the lore any further, they already went full retard in Wings of Liberty.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Oct 23, 2011)

techtard said:


> I'm not a good enough player to comment on any changes. As long as I don't lose every single match I will be ok.
> 
> Don't like how the new StarCraft team seems hellbent on destroying the original Starcraft and Brood War.
> 
> I wonder how retarded the story will be during the campaign mode. I doubt they can butcher the lore any further, they already went full retard in Wings of Liberty.



I disagree, I think starcraft II is what a game sequel should be.  Compare that to halo reach which butchered the classic halo gameplay or cod 4.4 where nothing has changed.  SCII gives you something new while keeping the spirit of the original


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 23, 2011)

Anyone up for a 1v1? On either the NA or EU servers.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Anyone up for a 1v1? On either the NA or EU servers.



i would, but i think the offer has expired by now


----------



## techtard (Oct 23, 2011)

bostonbuddy said:


> I disagree, I think starcraft II is what a game sequel should be.  Compare that to halo reach which butchered the classic halo gameplay or cod 4.4 where nothing has changed.  SCII gives you something new while keeping the spirit of the original



Sure, the multipayer game is fun as hell. But the story got butchered. It's like the new devs are pants on head retarded the way they fooked up the plot.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 23, 2011)

techtard said:


> Sure, the multipayer game is fun as hell. But the story got butchered. It's like the new devs are pants on head retarded the way they fooked up the plot.



Good thing I never bothered even to touch the campaign 

You can check my stats, I think the only achievement I got from campaign is my friend fooling around.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 23, 2011)

Mussels said:


> pvt caboose is fucked now, banelings are even more OP against him.



At least they can't fly.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 23, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> At least they can't fly.



Don't worry, LotV is going to address that issue.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 23, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> At least they can't fly.



Going to laugh if they bring the scourge back, which was essentially a flying baneling. Not like it matters, regular banes would kill your air units anyway.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 23, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Going to laugh if they bring the scourge back, which was essentially a flying baneling.



Problem is that is not going to be effective vs Terran or Protoss, but only in ZvZ matches, assuming they do only bio / light damage or whatnot.


----------



## JC316 (Oct 23, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Problem is that is not going to be effective vs Terran or Protoss, but only in ZvZ matches, assuming they do only bio / light damage or whatnot.



I remember them tearing my battlecruisers up in the original. Since they are taking away Terrans best muta weapon with only 1 thor allow, I want my splash damage Valkyries back DAMN IT!!!.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 23, 2011)

JC316 said:


> I remember them tearing my battlecruisers up in the original. Since they are taking away Terrans best muta weapon with only 1 thor allow, I want my splash damage Valkyries back DAMN IT!!!.



I thought the goliath wannabes do splash damage? If not, back to marines


----------



## JC316 (Oct 24, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I thought the goliath wannabes do splash damage? If not, back to marines



Marines are nice, but it's so much easier to park a Thor in each mineral line. We will see on the Warhound.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 24, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Marines are nice, but it's so much easier to park a Thor in each mineral line. We will see on the Warhound.



I mass missile turrets on my mineral line :3 

Going mech leaves you with shitloads of minerals


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 24, 2011)

JC316 said:


> Marines are nice, but it's so much easier to park a Thor in each mineral line. We will see on the Warhound.



TBH marines are a better option.  Mech is kinda immobile, and in higher level games the marines actually work better.  You can stim and actually take out mutas while they fly away.  Thors just kinda duck waddle.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2011)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> TBH marines are a better option.  Mech is kinda immobile, and in higher level games the marines actually work better.  You can stim and actually take out mutas while they fly away.  Thors just kinda duck waddle.



yeah but when its 20+ mutas late game, thors insta kill them for no damage to themselves. they just go splat.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Oct 24, 2011)

will be interesting to see how tempests compare to mutas and valkaries.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Oct 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> yeah but when its 20+ mutas late game, thors insta kill them for no damage to themselves. they just go splat.



Not at all. If the muta player is any good. they just magic box and the thor is dead.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2011)

magic box?


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Oct 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> magic box?



Ye when you attack move with mutas, they clumb up resulting the Thor doing massive splash damage. The magic box is when you press "H" hold position when attacking so your mutas spread out, reducing the splash from thors.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2011)

thanks for that tip, i guess its a leftover from the patch that nerfed the mothership/archon toilet flush


----------



## JC316 (Oct 24, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> I mass missile turrets on my mineral line :3
> 
> Going mech leaves you with shitloads of minerals



I am talking about in the later game where they have 15+. 4 missile turrets on the line and a thor pretty much make it muta proof. On top of that, the thor is mobile enough to defend the stuff outside of missile turrets range. They are also useful to park with your siege tanks to defend against mutas while the marines are out front.



PVTCaboose1337 said:


> TBH marines are a better option.  Mech is kinda immobile, and in higher level games the marines actually work better.  You can stim and actually take out mutas while they fly away.  Thors just kinda duck waddle.



In open map combat, sure the marines are better, but when they are constantly harassing the mineral line, they are pretty worthless.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 24, 2011)

JC316 said:


> In open map combat, sure the marines are better, but when they are constantly harassing the mineral line, they are pretty worthless.



Missile turrets, missile turrets! Get the armour upgrade and ~5 missile turrets your min line will be safe from any form of muta harrass ever, unless they made such a stupid amount that you can just 1aclick into their base.


----------



## techtard (Oct 24, 2011)

Broke top 8 1v1 Silver in my division last night. Went from ~80th place to 8th in a week. 
It's weird. I was having more trouble in the bronze leagues past two seasons than I am having in Silver.
I am not any better, but my opponents seem easier. Maybe I lucked out and got put in a 'special' division. LOL.
I'm on the SC2 Shortbus!!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2011)

right, so i cant micro siege tanks for shit.

TvT, their siege always slaps me.


advice?


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 24, 2011)

You will have to practice siege tank chess to be any good with it. I used to play bio vs T exclusively because I couldn't play siege tank chess properly, but right now my go to chart is : make more siege tanks than they do, if you cannot make some banshees and vikings for air control, but make sure you have enough siege tanks so that they cannot force their way through. Also, if there are more than 4 tanks sieged, DO NOT force your way in, nuke/banshee/things like that instead.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey all Nvidia gamers, friendly reminder to update your drivers. Newer drivers are pulling better framerates in SC2.


----------



## techtard (Oct 25, 2011)

I ran into some asian assasin 2 or 3 times in a few hours. Dude had some sick mutalisk spam. Couldn't get anything going. Little fucker appeared everywhere my forces weren't. 
I guess that's the difference between a Gold player and a Bronze who lucked his way into Silver.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Oct 25, 2011)

whens the season end, want to know when to time my final push for the #1 spot.


----------



## bostonbuddy (Oct 26, 2011)

finished #4 silver in 4v4
placed in gold


----------



## Mussels (Oct 26, 2011)

new seasons up, me and JC placed low thanks to utterly noob teammates... people who didnt even make more than 10 SCV's total.


also, had some serious FPS lag in SCII today, only to find out my video card had locked itself to low 2D clocks for some reason.

after doing a bit of end tasking, i found the culprit - motherf**king itunes and its 'distnoted.exe' process.


rage. people wonder why i hate apple.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 6, 2011)

hey, anyone want to play?

I played and lost 3 1v1's today against Gold's. Still am in bottom 100 Gold league. I think I can hang against Silver's better, but it'll take some losses till I get demoted. I'm cool with that.

Anyone know of any macro trainers? I'd like to focus on macro'ing so hard I dont have to micro. Most of the engagements I just sit there trying to stim my rines and I end up not being able to because I've selected another type of unit(raven tries to throw a turret). 

I did try using ghosts today, played against some ai and emp'd the snot out of it's deathball. It was fun.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 6, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> hey, anyone want to play?
> 
> I played and lost 3 1v1's today against Gold's. Still am in bottom 100 Gold league. I think I can hang against Silver's better, but it'll take some losses till I get demoted. I'm cool with that.
> 
> ...



One suggestion to improve macro. Create a vs ai game. Very easy, or easy difficulty. Then do the best you can to get 200/200. Then try and beat that time.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> One suggestion to improve macro. Create a vs ai game. Very easy, or easy difficulty. Then do the best you can to get 200/200. Then try and beat that time.



me and JC play 3vai very hard matches to do just that, defend against big ass rush waves, then work on base assaults/big armies


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 23, 2011)

I know not many people are playing this atm, but just to pass it along SC2 is now only $30:

http://us.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=1100001122

A nice present for a friend.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 23, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> I know not many people are playing this atm, but just to pass it along SC2 is now only $30:
> 
> http://us.blizzard.com/store/details.xml?id=1100001122
> 
> A nice present for a friend.



wow good price.

I tend to play on the weekends still with friends. Watched MLG last weekend. NASL grand finals are in a week and a half. Sc2 never gets old


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 23, 2011)

RTS games are the only genre were it's actually entertaining to watch as a "sport". 

No one wants to see someone play an hour long quest or watch you camp in a corner.

If I didn't already have 2 sc2 accounts, I would be all over this.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 23, 2011)

Hybrid_theory said:


> One suggestion to improve macro. Create a vs ai game. Very easy, or easy difficulty. Then do the best you can to get 200/200. Then try and beat that time.



Contrary to popular belief, I think the best way to practice Starcraft 2 is to work on one (or a few) solid timing attack, and try to get there as fast as possible without cutting too much corners. Learn how to defend against a wide variety of openings, and from there on ladder or play against humans as much as possible to pick up the lesser used timings/build orders. Only after getting your build and reaction right then you should practice on your macro and others. I believe macro comes in naturally when you perfect your build orders and timings.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 23, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> RTS games are the only genre were it's actually entertaining to watch as a "sport".
> 
> No one wants to see someone play an hour long quest or watch you camp in a corner.
> 
> If I didn't already have 2 sc2 accounts, I would be all over this.



There were over 1000 people at the club in Montreal. Just a two hour drive for me, probably should of gone.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 25, 2011)

I just updated SC2.  I need to relearn the game.  Son of a bitch.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2011)

DannibusX said:


> I just updated SC2.  I need to relearn the game.  Son of a bitch.



new update? i'm back on 3G for a bit, so i hope not


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 25, 2011)

Dreamhack is looking good


----------



## Zubasa (Nov 25, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> RTS games are the only genre were it's actually entertaining to watch as a "sport".
> 
> No one wants to see someone play an hour long quest or watch you camp in a corner.
> 
> If I didn't already have 2 sc2 accounts, I would be all over this.


Well that and the MOBA / Action RTS games which are also good to watch as long as you know whats going on.
But then, so is SC2.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 25, 2011)

Zubasa said:


> Well that and the MOBA / Action RTS games which are also good to watch as long as you know whats going on.
> But then, so is SC2.



Dont like watching MOBA games, its boring. Actions happen very rarely, half the time you see the heroes dancing and creeping. Enjoy playing it though.


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 26, 2011)

Mussels said:


> new update? i'm back on 3G for a bit, so i hope not



Negatory, it's just been a really long time since I fired it up.  It's 1.4.2 I believe.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Nov 28, 2011)

NASL finals on friday. Anyone excited?


----------



## bostonbuddy (Dec 7, 2011)

played my first game of starcraft since Skyrim came out last night.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ye i'm back in sc2 mode, been laddering for about 6hrs every day. Trying to get back into masters since a new season started. I haven't played since bf3 was released. 

For all 3 match ups, i'm doing 1x rax FE. It's hard but it has huge benefits if you hold off all the scary 6min pushes/rushes/harrass.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 7, 2011)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Ye i'm back in sc2 mode, been laddering for about 6hrs every day. Trying to get back into masters since a new season started. I haven't played since bf3 was released.
> 
> For all 3 match ups, i'm doing 1x rax FE. It's hard but it has huge benefits if you hold off all the scary 6min pushes/rushes/harrass.



1rax FE is actually quite easy to do in a lot of maps, especially as you go up the masters ladder and meet more macro oriented players.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 19, 2011)

Freakin Day9 made in the Forbes top 30 under 30, lucky bastard. Gonna score so easy now, and not with just North Korean women.

http://www.forbes.com/special-report/2011/30-under30-12/30-under-30-12_entertainment.html


----------



## JustaTinkerer (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi folk, not a starcraft player myself but RA2...., just wondering if there would be enough interest to maybe do a little tournament for  RA2, perhaps a little prize for the winner.

Don't know where else to put this.


I would be playing but would not take any prize *if* I made it to the final.

Nothing big for prizes..maybe a game under £15 for winner, under £7 for second, under £4 for third. (steam prize prices) 

I would supply the prizes of course.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jan 27, 2012)

If any of you remember the drawings from the old game manuals of Starcraft, Warcraft 2, etc. I found a site where the artists of blizzard have posted some stuff. Samwise has done some very nice drawings of SC2 units. http://www.sonsofthestorm.com


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2012)

starcraft master... inducing... rage....


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165641


SCII getting saveable multiplayer! (from replays) and region locks getting removed.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2012)

patch 1.50 is out with a changelog two miles long. i'll copy pasta it here if i can, but its not letting me do so from within the patcher.


edit: i wasnt kidding



Spoiler



StarCraft II: Wings of Liberty - Patch 1.5.0
Table of Contents

	General
	User Interface
	Editor
	Bug Fixes

General

	New Battle.net UI

		The Battle.net user interface has been completely refreshed with a new look and feel.
		The StarCraft II Arcade has arrived! To make way for this new feature, significant changes have been made to the StarCraft II user interface. Two new buttons have been added: the Arcade button, which will act as a portal to a brand new custom games experience that features dramatic improvements in finding, rating and playing custom games, and the StarCraft II button, which will provide access to classic single player and multiplayer experiences, including the StarCraft II campaign, multiplayer ladder, melee maps and more.

			Arcade Button:

				A new Arcade button has been added to the main Battle.net navigation panel at the top-left of the user interface. Custom games once found in the Custom Games interface will now be found here with an improved interface and tools. Players now have more flexibility to find, play, and review custom games, more quickly and easily than ever before.

					The Spotlight page displays new or up-and-coming games. Players can visit the Spotlight to browse featured games, new games on the rise, and top-rated games as reviewed by the community.
					Players can search for games based on genre, popularity, star ratings, newness, and recent spikes in popularity.
					Each custom game in the Arcade is represented by a game icon. The game icon contains a large game image (provided by the creator), and includes the game’s name and star rating. Hovering over the icon displays the game description.
					Clicking on a game icon brings players into the Game Info page, the main portal for each game in the Arcade. This page contains summarized information about a custom game, including a description, screenshots, play instructions, reviews, and other information. The Game Info page consists of several sections:

						Overview: This contains the game description and a set of screenshots that show off the action.
						How to Play: This is where players will find instructions (basic and advanced) and how to win. There is also space for additional images to supplement the game instructions.
						Patch Notes: This is where the game creator can list updates that have been made to the game, so that players can see how the game is growing and improving.
						Review: After playing, players can give a game a star rating and enter a text review. Once enough ratings have been submitted, the game receives an Average Star Rating that displays on the game icon. Players can also mark other players' reviews as "Helpful" which will ensure that the best reviews rise to the top.
						Tutorial: Game creators can now publish tutorials for their creations. If a tutorial exists for a game, a "Play Tutorial" button will appear on the Game Info Page, which can be clicked to immediately launch the tutorial.


					There is now a "Join Chat" button on the Game Info Page that allows players to join a channel named after that Arcade game.
					The new Open Games List displays games that have players, but aren't full and ready to start yet. This should help players identify active games and find partners or opponents more easily.




			StarCraft Button

				The StarCraft II multiplayer ladder, melee games and other classic gameplay options have been moved to a separate StarCraft II button.

					The StarCraft button has been reorganized to consolidate all single player and multiplayer StarCraft II play types in one easy-to-navigate screen. Players can now access the following from a single unified StarCraft screen:

						Multiplayer: Quick Match, Coop vs. A.I., Team Games, and Melee Custom Games
						Single Player: Campaign, Challenges, and Versus A.I.










	New Streaming Launcher

		A new StarCraft II Launcher will allow game data to stream during play. This should reduce download, install, and patching times. We look forward to your feedback on the new launcher! Please visit the StarCraft II forums to share your thoughts.


	Graphics Improvements

		Many physics optimizations have been made across the entire game.
		Texture and resources management have been greatly improved, and now use less overall memory.
		StarCraft II is now significantly more thorough in pre-loading content, resulting in less in-game stutter.
		Custom games now load shaders during the loading screen rather than in-game, resulting in less stuttering caused by shader generation.
		The fog of war has been reworked to more accurately display units that are positioned near the edge of the fog.




User Interface

	General

		Maximum selection size has been increased to 500, up from 255.
		Items can now be instantly sold by pressing the Control + Right-Click key combination.
		Instant items can now be used while in targeting mode without canceling targeting in custom games.
		Items can now display range indicators and AoE targeting cursors when in target mode in custom games.
		Inventory commands (Use, Move, and Pawn) are now available as custom hotkeys in custom games.
		Alliance colors have been updated to propagate to the entire UI.
		A new in-game pathing display has been added that shows the path a unit will take on the mini-map.


	Battle.net

		The News & Community and Help Buttons have been removed from the main navigation panel to simplify the display. These can now be accessed from the Home Screen.
		The Player Profile Screen has been reorganized to streamline the overall display of profile information. From this screen, players can access their Profile Summary, Career Summary, Match History, Arcade Reviews, and Rewards.
		New statistics have been added to the Player Profile: Games Played This Season, Most Played Mode, and Total Career games.
		Certain statistics that were previously shown on the Player Profile screen have now been consolidated into the Career Summary screen.
		Career Summary has been moved from the Leagues & Ladders screen into the Player Profile screen.
		The Help Screen is now accessible from the Home Screen instead of the navigation panel.
		Tutorials are now more appropriately accessible from the StarCraft menu.
		A new Join Chat button has been added.
		A new "Quick Nav" tab has been added to the bottom-left corner of the Battle.net UI. This is a customizable dashboard that allows players to bind up to five Battle.net screens to the F1-F5 keyboard shortcuts for speedier navigation.
		The following new slash commands have been added:

			Available anywhere on Battle.net:

				/afk – puts the player into AFK status
				/close – closes the focused chat window
				/help – displays available /slash commands
				/min – minimizes the focused chat window
				/max – maximizes the focused chat window
				/restore – returns the focused chat window to default position and size


			Available only in private chat with another player:

				/dnd – puts the players into DND status
				/partyinvite – invites the targeted player to a party
				/partykick – removes the targeted player from party
				/block – blocks the targeted player
				/unblock – unblocks the targeted player
				/addfriend – adds the targeted player as a character friend
				/removefriend – removes the targeted player as a friend
				/profile – opens the profile page for targeted player
				/report – opens the Report Player dialog for targeted player
				/friendnote – opens the Friend Note dialog for targeted player




		Players who have enabled the "Only allow friends to send me chat messages" option can now receive responses back from non-friends if they initiate the chat. The ability to chat with non-friended players will end if either player logs out, or if no conversation occurs for five minutes.




Editor

	General

		New support has been added for control over frames, portraits, status bars, text, Trigger Dialogs, and more. Full details, tips, and tutorials are in the process of being created to help game creators take full advantage of these tools. Some of these changes are:

			New "Nineslice" Border Method for additional image border support.
			Support has been added for custom unit status bars.
			Support has been added to allow mod makers to control the UI for observers, and to control the behavior of individual dialog items when observing.
			Support has been added for bulleted lists for use in Trigger Dialogs
			New word wrapping tags for use in Trigger Dialogs have been added.
			Frames in the standard UI can now be hooked up as Trigger Dialogs.
			Editor users can now use LastCreatedHelpItem to store tips, and the DestroyHelpItem trigger function has been added to destroy tips individually instead of destroying tips all at once.
			New Trigger Dialog item types have been added: Tooltip, Unit Status, Unit Status Bar, Unit Status Duration Bar, Portrait, Unit Model, Offscreen Unit, Unit Target.
			New Trigger Dialog item properties have been added: Behavior, Actor, Unit, Unit Link, Model, Paused, Light, Team Color, Team Color Index, Camera, Paused.


		Various improvements have been made to the Overview Manager:

			The Game Data component now displays all objects used by the document, even if they are defined in dependencies.
			The folder hierarchy has been simplified, and view options for folder and type display have been added.
			The usage count for each object is now displayed in the item text.
			The tree view state is now preserved after reloading data.


		Support has been added for custom, high-resolution mini-map images.
		Support has been added for a self-cast hotkey.
		Support has been added to allow for item stacking.
		Support has been added to define multiple lighting regions in the game world.
		Mini-map icons can now be adjusted by scale, background, background scale, and color.
		The editor has been updated to use Visual Styles.
		Font Style editing has been added to the Text Module.
		Optimizations have been made to improve dependency loading.
		Additional Test Document preferences have been added for editor and game window minimization behavior.
		A new map option called Static Shadow Intensity has been added, which is used during static shadow generation. This option is found in the Map Options section of the Map menu.
		A new map option called Stagger Periodic Trigger Events has been added. This option is found in the Map Options section of the Map menu.
		The New Document dialog has been improved to make it easier to configure starting document types and dependencies.
		Preliminary support has been added to allow for better configuration of new physics FX, such as ragdoll deaths, combat-driven impulses, water ripples, and collision-based water splashes. Future updates will include additional editor support, documentation, and physics-enabled assets for creators to use in their maps.
		Inventory commands (Use, Move, and Pawn) are now available as custom hotkeys.
		Font Glow support has been added.
		A new InlineJustification font flag has been added.
		Red text has been improved to now filter into different error type groups.
		Pressing Control + Alt + F11 now allows mod makers to reload the UI. This allows changes made to layout files to be reflected immediately without having to quit and restart the game.
		Frames now have a field called AlphaMaskTexture that can mask out the rendering of their children. This can be used primarily to mask out the hard edges of Portrait Frames.


	New Editor Modules

		A new Cutscene Module has been added, replacing the Previewer Window. The Cutscene Module allows mod makers to visually create cinematic sequences that can be played back in-game. Cutscenes can range from simple camera, light, or animation control to epic story moments suitable for a campaign. Several new native functions have also been added to control cutscene playback.
		A new AI Module has been added for user-friendly management and visualization of attack wave timing and unit composition for computer players. Further customization is possible by attaching triggers to attack waves. Several new trigger functions have been added for working with attack waves defined in this module.
		A new UI Module has been added. It allows modification of the UI layout files that control most aspects of the in-game UI. The initial release of this module focuses on exposing a simple XML editing interface for SC2Layout files, and further improvements are planned for the future.


	Data Module

		Support has been added for effect, behavior, and learn ability tooltip images.
		Support has been added for the Launch Missile effect to validate placement at the targeted location.
		Support has been added for missile reflection effects.
		A unit flag has been added to specify that a unit's vision test should only occur from its center (and not include its radius).
		A Stunned flag for Behaviors has been added that allows the queuing of commands.
		A new flag has been added to button data to disable showing an ability level in the tooltip.
		Effects can now be executed when an attribute, power, or veterancy level changes.
		Behavior modifications can now be upgraded.
		Effect abilities can now specify a custom tooltip, icon, and name for the learn ability to use.
		Doodads can now be configured to change their opacity when the local player has vision of them.
		Occluded model opacity can now be customized.
		The launch offset on missile effects is now supported.
		Existing units may be launched as missiles with the launch missile effect.
		"Unified" movement and attack speed factors have been added which add the most positive and negative factors together to get the actual adjustment. This factor will be multiplied by the existing cumulative modifiers.
		"Supported filters" have been added to the attack ability to control what types of units are allowable targets and which units are simply ignored.
		"Follow filters" and "move filters" have been added to the move ability to control what types of units can be followed or moved to.
		Charges now maintain their existing count when the max count increases.
		A new power alliance state has been added.
		A "pre-emptable" flag has been added to effect abilities to indicate that the ability should not be canceled when pre-empted (i.e. due to a stun).
		A separate camera height map has been added. This height map is much smoother than the flyer height map, and the camera data can now choose which height map to use.
		The "Override Colors" associated with Game UI data can now be upgraded.
		Conjoined behaviors can now customize what properties are shared by each unit in the group (including visibility and specific vitals).
		Effect ability times are now upgradeable.
		A new User-Defined Data System has been added. This can be accessed through the new User type in the Data module, as well as its corresponding functions in the trigger library.
		The Data Module has been updated to use a horizontal auto-layout to better utilize available screen space.
		New data types have been added:

			Army Categories
			Army Units
			Army Upgrades
			Bank Conditions
			Characters
			Heroes
			Hero Abilities
			Hero Statistics
			Locations
			Maps
			Objectives
			Physics Materials
			Preload
			Tactical AI Cooldowns
			User Types




	Terrain Module

		Two new brushes have been added to the Terrain Module:

			Preplaced Creep brush
			Lighting Regions brush


		Support has been added for multiple layer selection operations (see Layer >> Select From).
		A new distance measuring tool has been added, which measures both straight-line and pathing distances (see Tools >> Measure Distance).
		New terrain copy/paste options have been added to include or exclude textures, geometry, and water (see Edit >> Copy Options).
		Placed units and doodads may now be named and shown/hidden on an individual basis (see View >> Show UI >> Show Palette Existing Objects).
		Custom tags may now be defined and assigned to placed objects to help categorize and display them (see View >> Show Tags).
		A new option has been added for diagonal grid display (see View >> Show Grid >> Diagonal Grid).
		New map image export options have been added for using minimap dimensions and importing directly into the map (see Data >> Export Map Image).
		Preplaced units and doodads can now be configured to adjust the height map.


	Trigger Module

		When a player now pings the mini-map or game world, a new event called Player Ping is dispatched which contains the location of the ping and the unit that was pinged (if any).
		The mini-map now updates when water changes through triggers.
		A new player property has been added to disallow resource splitting when players drop from a game.
		Functionality has been added to the script test window to show overall memory usage within the script system.
		Array sizes may now be defined using constant integer variables.
		An Expression value source has been added for more easily defining complex mathematical expressions or text concatenations.
		Many new Library functions have been added! Please visit our Custom Maps forum for a complete list of these additions.


	Actor

		A new ActorInfoDisplay cheat has been added for live actor debugging.
		Support has been added for Line and Arc targeting cursor support.
		Terrain squib support has been added for tileset-specific dust or snow clouds FX.
		Attach, AttachModel, AttachModelOffset, and AttachOffset messages have been added for dynamically adding, positioning, and rotating attached actors more easily. This will makes it easier to arbitrarily cobble together units made out of multiple models and attachments.
		New messages have been added for configuring strobe selection on actors (such as halos and strobe pulses). Associated messages have also been added for setting halo, strobe color, width, and more.
		Initial support has been added for Serpent Actors, which allows for creation of serpent units by driving attachment points within a model or by stringing together multiple models. This functionality will continue to change and improve with future updates.
		Additional custom death support has been added for making situational unit fatalities. There is now built-in support for triggering fatalities from X damage over Y intervals, and by "overkilling" a unit by X damage or more.
		Added CActorSiteOpMotionDirection to enable unit death models to continue forward with the velocity the unit had at the time of death, enabling corpses to skid to a stop.
		Added a number of minimap icon customization options in CActorUnit, both via field and several new messages.
		CActorRegions can now be filtered based on an associated ability if configured. Region queries can now send a unique response to the closest unit if configured. Regions can now also be rotated.
		CActorRange can now restrict the icons drawn to relative cliff levels.
		CActorDoodad now has a number of new fields for customizing opacity, imposing no-fly zones, and boosting terrain levels underneath the doodad, so that creep can show up on bridges.
		Added SetTextSize message for changing text size on CActorText.

		Added CActorSiteOpIncoming, which makes it easier to configure attachk FX to match the incoming direction of an attack (regardless of whether it is a ranged direct attack or a missile attack).
		Added CActorSiteOpRotator for spinning actor around arbitrary axes at arbitrary rate. Propellers can be made with this.
		Added CActorSiteOpRotationRandom for randomly positioning actors within a given yaw and/or pitch angle.
		Added CActorTermKilledByEffect for customizing deaths to particular abilities.
		Added CActorTermIsKnownAs for testing whether actors have a particular alias.
		Added CActorTermUnitWalking for testing when CActorUnits are walking.
		Added CActorSiteOpHigherOfTerrainAndWater for positioning actors on the terrain or the water above it (if any).
		Added CActorTermMissileTentacle and CActorTermMissileTentacleIsReturning to allow for better configuration of customized tentacles, particularly for units with multiple tentacles.
		Added CActorPropertyCurveSet to animate properties like TintColor, Position, and Rotation with splines.
		Added a GameInitialize message for creating actors at game initialization.
		Added a message for showing all power circles at once.
		Added a term to check the level of an ability for ability messages.
		Added a new ScenePowerShowAll actor message that will show/hide power for all allied power sources.
		It is now very easy to add terrain-specific launch and impact FX, such as a snow burst on a Siege Tank impact.
		It is now possible to send actor messages to portraits in the glue screens.
		It is now possible to swap a CActorModel's model, a CActorSplat’s splat, and a CActorSound's sound before they initialize to avoid the performance hit of first creating one model and replacing it with another.
		Compose portraits from multiple CActorModels can now be used more easily. FaceFX and animations can now be redirected to models other than the one in the main CActorPortrait.
		A new Camera Actor has been added for controlling the camera through actor events.
		A new Scene Actor has been added for controlling global actor settings (Halo settings, Power visual hiding).
		A new Light Actor has been added to allow for easier light creation in data. Many new messages for configuring light in this manner have also been added.
		A new Creep Actor has been added for higher performance creep effects, such as creep engulfment.


	Galaxy

		New support has been added to the Trigger Debug Window for breakpoints, stepping through functions, and variable inspection.
		Galaxy script code memory limit has been increased: 4x-10x more memory can now be utilized depending on how scripts are being used.
		New support has been added for passing structure, array, and function references as function parameters.
		Galaxy error message output has been improved.


	Graphics

		Anti-aliasing support has been added to smooth out edges in the game. This can be toggled on or off in the Graphics section of the Options Menu.
		New support has been added to define multiple lighting regions in the game world.
		Lighting can now be changed per player via triggers.
		Unit-specific Halo support has been added for pre-targeting.
		A new Scaled Baked Ambient Occlusion option has been added.
		It is now possible to customize the intensity of a map’s pre-generated static shadows.


	Publishing

		The Game Variants dialog now includes a Genre setting which determines a fixed category for Arcade maps.
		Arcade support has been added to the Editor for mod creators to fill out their Arcade game info page.




Bug Fixes

	General

		Many improvements and fixes have been made to the terrain avoidance subsystem when missiles pass cliff edges.
		Many improvements and fixes have been made for combat reveal relating to tentacles and long-range beam attacks.
		The BlizzCon 2011 Fist of Furry decal is now displaying properly in-game again.
		The Free For All Gladiator achievement is now properly awarding points for Free For All kills on Nerazim Crypt.
		Mothership shields now properly count towards the Frugal Fighter achievement.
		The EPM and APM observer overlays have been reversed and are now displaying their proper values.
		Pre-placement images now persist through saved games.
		The "CPM" observer shortcut is no longer cut-off in the observer dropdown UI.
		The Stat Panel bar will no longer show up as grey when rapidly pressing their hotkeys.
		Unbinding universal hotkeys no longer causes them to appear as structures.
		Canceling out of the Hotkey Menu via the escape key no longer causes temporary hotkeys to be saved.
		Loading a saved game during a transmission no longer results in an empty transmission frame.
		It is no longer possible to rename saved game files that are currently in use.
		It is no longer possible to add AI players to a game of Aiur Chef.
		Entering cinematic mode while holding the Alt key no longer causes unit status bars to persist after releasing it.
		Queuing a Move, Hold, then Patrol command no longer causes the display of the Patrol rally point to appear at an incorrect location.
		Auto-Turrets and Infested Terrans that have been killed no longer count as Units Lost in the Leader Panel.
		Fire and smoke particles no longer generate at an awkward angle from damaged Perdition Turrets.
		Rewinding a replay with a unit selected no longer causes its portrait to disappear.
		Alt + tabbing while loading a melee map no longer causes the camera to scroll to the top of the map when re-entering SC2.
		The Hero Icon no longer displays as a purple square for zerg players.
		Fixed various compatibility issues with ATI Radeon X800 series video cards.
		Fixed a crash that could occur when compiling a galaxy script.
		Fixed an issue where galaxy scripts would parse decimal numbers incorrectly in some cases.
		Fixed an issue where Spectators and Referees would see an extraneous Requirements header in various tooltips that did not have any upgrade options.
		Fixed an issue where sending a transmission could cause in-game portraits to freeze.
		Fixed an issue where units could display an inconsistent tint color to an observer when switching between viewing modes.
		Fixed an issue where numbers in the Stat Panel would occasionally display as all zeroes.
		Fixed some string inconsistencies in the Observer Hotkey options.
		Fixed an issue where doodads were not properly drawing under the Black Mask until the map was revealed near them.
		Fixed an actor error that occurred when upgrading Viking attacks while Vikings were in Fighter Mode.
		Fixed some missing textures with certain Char doodads.
		Fixed various references to Sentries being available in the Wings of Liberty campaign.
		Fixed an issue where the protoss player slot UI would disappear in a loading screen with 11 or more players.
		Fixed an issue where 6 and 8-player fortress maps allowed teams to be placed next to enemies in uneven team formats.
		Fixed an issue where restarting Round 20 of StarCraft Master would cause the info panel to display incorrectly.
		Fixed an issue where terrain deformations could allow units to be hidden under the terrain.
		Fixed an issue where it was possible to crash the AI on certain custom maps if the AI chose to nuke close to the edge of the map.


	Battle.net

		A player who logs out of the game during a match countdown now receives a point loss. The other player now receives a message that the opposing player has canceled the queue and neither receives a point bonus nor penalty.
		Addressed performance issues that could occur over time when navigating between various Battle.net pages.
		StarCraft II players can no longer send party invites to RealID friends playing World of Warcraft.
		The Score Screen for Versus AI and Cooperative matches now displays the correct victory or defeat message after completing a game.
		Friend status icons now update properly when a player joins a single-player game while Away or Busy.
		Achievements will now be properly awarded when logging onto Battle.net from offline mode.
		Players no longer lose progress with streak achievements when other players leave the automated matchmaking queue while being matched.
		The Invite button no longer stays lit after inviting all friends to a conversation chat.
		The Skip button in the Welcome to Multiplayer screen now has a sound effect.
		Pressing Esc on the Starter Edition offer screen no longer prevents subsequent logging-on attempts on accounts with valid SC2 licenses.
		The News & Community pages now process HTML characters properly.
		The Invite to Party button can no longer be spammed repeatedly.
		Maps can no longer be published if they begin or end with whitespace, contain consecutive whitespace, or contain non-printable characters.
		Custom game lobbies now properly default your race to the last race played.
		Chat no longer scrolls to the bottom of a chat window when a new message is added if a player has previously scrolled up in the chat window.
		It is no longer possible to select “Block Communication” for RealID friends.
		Fixed an issue where the Battle.net UI would overlap the game world if a replay was launched too quickly.
		Fixed an issue where the "You have voice chat disabled" message would occasionally display in-game despite having voice chat enabled.
		Fixed an issue where matches would occasionally fail to appear in a player's match history.
		Fixed an issue where the Current Team State Box would occasionally update to display inaccurate data.
		Fixed an issue where the multiplayer game mode would switch to 2v2 when reaching the Battle.net input limit.
		Fixed an issue in custom games with AI where the score screen would improperly list AI players as zerg regardless of their actual race played.
		Fixed an issue where the Bonus Pool would occasionally display an incorrect value.
		Fixed an issue where players would lose points for wins and gain points for losses on very rare occasions.
		Fixed an issue where the Start/Skip Practice League dialogue could appear blank when spam-clicking the Multiplayer button.
		Fixed an issue where maps with custom dependencies would not appear in the Versus AI screen when playing offline.
		Fixed an issue where certain words could pass through the profanity filter by appending other characters.
		Fixed an issue where players could sometimes temporarily lose license-based achievements.
		Fixed an issue where player race would default to terran when changing a custom game lobby to Co-Op vs. AI.
		Fixed an issue where bookmarks could disappear when navigating between certain screens.
		Fixed an issue where pausing a game and surrendering would occasionally cause the Score Screen to display an error message.
		Fixed a crash that could occur when loading a map that has six or more dependencies.


	Races

		Protoss

			The Pylon power radius now displays up cliff levels properly on Low graphic settings.
			Fixed an issue where certain protoss structures would sometimes continue to display a warp-in animation if they became unpowered.


		Terran

			The Medivac_HealLoop sound now plays properly when a player manually heals a unit with a Medivac.
			It is no longer possible to stack a large number of units into tight spaces using Medivacs.
			The Command Center's Load ability will no longer reserve a cargo slot for nearby SCVs that are busy constructing buildings.
			Siege Tanks no longer use an SCV voiceover when they fail to enter Siege Mode.
			Fixed an issue where flying terran structures would sometimes use their ground death animations when killed.
			Fixed an issue where the Hellion’s flame attack would only hit burrowed units despite other units also being in its line of fire behind the burrowed unit.
			Fixed an issue where a Bunker could be made to look empty despite being loaded with units by using queued Rally commands.
			Fixed an issue where the Seeker Missile’s explosion would not display if a save was loaded while the missile was in flight.


		Zerg

			Banelings will now auto-cast Unburrow if a Colossus comes within their attack range.
			Banelings lifted by phoenixes now use proper visual indication when detonating and damaging units below them.
			It is no longer possible to queue up multiple build commands using a single Drone.
			Morphing units no longer become stuck in their cocoon state if they are underneath a Hatchery.
			The Nydus Network and Nydus Worm no longer glow if they are holding Drones that are carrying minerals.
			Active Creep Tumors no longer display as dormant if their Spawn Tumor action was canceled during the spawn animation.
			Brood Lord and Overseer Cocoons now have a Rally command instead of Move, Hold Position, and Patrol commands.




	Editor

		General

			Many UI fixes have been made across all areas of the editor, including overlapping issues, resizing issues, and missing panes.
			Imported objects are now immediately available for browsing upon saving a map.
			The time of day now consistently matches the actual set day length when cycling through a 24-hour time period.
			Maps saved as components now properly report external files as changed.
			Playing over 512 trigger sounds for an inactive player no longer causes trigger sounds to stop functioning for all players.
			Resizing the Publish Document Pane to its smallest size no longer causes hit box issues with the Config Options.
			Fixed some issues where the editor would display inconsistent file sizes for published documents.
			Fixed an issue where exporting editor preferences would not properly save all values.
			Fixed a display issue that could occur when selecting units with different inventory slot configurations.
			Fixed an issue where adding a large number of dependencies to map would cause the editor to stop responding.
			Fixed an issue where the "At" term for an Actor Event would persist after changing the Actor Event to something that shouldn't have the "At" term available.
			Fixed a crash that could occur when using a Chinese Phonetic IME.
			Resolved various situations where the editor could run out of memory too easily.


		Data Module

			The HDR Multiplier parameter in the "Send Actor Message – Set Team Color" action now accepts a value of 1.
			Data now links up properly to duplicated objects.
			Resetting objects to their parent value now properly resets the previously entered values.
			Changes to the Background of a map in the Data Module now immediately updates the map in the Terrain Module.
			Augmented abilities now properly show linked objects inside the object explorer.
			Behaviors that have Requirement Nodes now properly display those nodes in the behavior's "Used By" dropdown field.
			Objects that share their Name and Text Key now duplicate properly in the editor.
			Modifying specific fields of a pre-existing object now properly colors the object green to indicate that changes have been made.
			Duplicating a unit's abilities in the editor while duplicating the unit itself will no longer prevent the new unit from being usable in-game.
			Editing sub-fields of an expanded parent field will no longer remove the data from similarly named sub-fields when using raw data view.
			Duplicating models no longer point the models to non-existent assets.
			Fixed an issue where style controls could become disabled when highlighting text too quickly.
			Fixed an issue where units with rotation animations would no longer rotate after being revived.
			Fixed an issue where duplicated units would not be referenced properly in their documented fields.
			Fixed an issue where multiple fields of a duplicated object incorrectly referenced the original object rather than the duplicate.
			Fixed an issue where objects without field categories displayed improperly.


		Terrain Module

			Painted pathing now shows properly in the Terrain Editor when a new map is opened while viewing the Pathing layer.
			Holding down shift when moving a doodad now properly ignores placement requirements until after the doodad is moved to a valid location.
			Doodads now properly adjust their height when using "Modify Height Field".
			Removing water in the editor now properly shows the green boxes of where water is placed.
			Filling a 256x256 map with water no longer causes the water on the bottom half of the map to display incorrectly.
			Fixed an issue where textures could occasionally become corrupted when opening maps in the terrain module.
			Fixed an issue when generating static shadows where the progress bar would not fill up completely.
			Fixed an issue where replacing doodads would reset the doodad height to zero.
			Fixed a crash that could occur when placing and then undoing terrain objects.


		Trigger Module

			The Cinematic Mode trigger now has more detailed help text.
			It is now possible to copy and paste the Ability Command parameter in trigger functions.
			The ability parameter for the Unit Uses Ability event now has a preset to choose "Any Ability Command".
			The "Set Portrait Tint Color" action is now working properly.
			Using a Play Sound Scene trigger no longer causes unit actors to display improperly.
			The "Show/Hide All Leaderboards" action is now working properly.
			Fixed an issue where fade calls would be ignored if another fade was already in progress.
			Fixed an issue where only boolean variables could be referenced from a record as the first value in a comparison condition.
			Fixed a crash that could occur when passing an invalid player to the DialogControlGetPropertyAsString trigger function.
			Fixed an issue where the "Chat Message" event would not trigger if chat was not said in All chat.




	Mac

		Imported images now display correctly.
		It is now possible to view objects through the Overview Manager by using the Return hotkey.
		Saving and reloading a game will no longer generate a prompt saying that your graphic settings have changed.
		Fixed a crash that could occur when relogging into Battle.net after playing a multiplayer map.
		Fixed an issue in Windowed Mode where the client's presence would remain as Away despite being in focus.
		Fixed an issue where the Text Controls in the Text Editor would not apply until the text was re-edited.
		Fixed an issue where repeating labels would display in the Trigger Module if a map was loaded before opening the Trigger Module.





my biggest interest lies in the performance increases and reduced stuttering. could make the game much better on my laptop.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2012)

holy shit! they added anti aliasing!


and the ctrl-F toggle to show FPS now shows GPU temps as well!


----------



## techtard (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like it's time to take a break from skyrim and get schooled by everyone in sc2 again.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2012)

SCII is now heavily discounted, down to $20 on the USA/NA online store at blizzard.


GET BACK INTO THE GAME ALREADY


----------



## techtard (Nov 21, 2012)

I haven't played in forever, it's like forgot how to play. Back in Bronze lol, lost like 4 in a row.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 21, 2012)

try harder! roach rush you way into silver, then cannon cheese your way into high gold and then realise my advice was bad


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mussels said:


> try harder! roach rush you way into silver, then cannon cheese your way into high gold and then realise my advice was bad



I have only seen you on customs lately :shadedshu

The best way to get to diamond (and anyone can do it) is the 3-rax marine rush.

It is an all-in, and can even punish masters/GM players if they make a single mistake in scouting.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 21, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I have only seen you on customs lately :shadedshu
> 
> The best way to get to diamond (and anyone can do it) is the 3-rax marine rush.
> 
> It is an all-in, and can even punish masters/GM players if they make a single mistake in scouting.



You dirty cheeser! IdrA always has some nice roach rushes, any form of rush tends to work in bronze, and for the few years i played, you could steamroll into gold without much effort! Just practice your bumrushing on an insane zerg AI.
I dont intend to return to the SC2 scene myself though xD i always preferred the custom games anyway


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 21, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I have only seen you on customs lately :shadedshu
> 
> The best way to get to diamond (and anyone can do it) is the 3-rax marine rush.
> 
> It is an all-in, and can even punish masters/GM players if they make a single mistake in scouting.



You will get stuck there. I like marine rushes but the 3rax is pretty easy to blind counter if you are at diamond level since quite a few people do it.


----------



## 3870x2 (Nov 21, 2012)

I can verify that it will bring you to diamond.  I verified that to prove how broken marines were (and still are, in certain scenarios if you let it happen).

Made it from silver to diamond just doing that in my first 40 Terran games.  By the time I got to diamond, I was winning atleast 50 percent of my games.  this was about a year and a half ago.

Before I quit I was playing against half masters and half diamond players, but not breaking into masters.  The account was FTSz.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 22, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> I have only seen you on customs lately :shadedshu
> 
> The best way to get to diamond (and anyone can do it) is the 3-rax marine rush.
> 
> It is an all-in, and can even punish masters/GM players if they make a single mistake in scouting.



me and JC (and now my housemate and GF) tend to play team monobattles


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 22, 2012)

Would anyone want to play just for fun sometime?

I havn't played in months but I still like the game. 

I forgot my player code, I think it's 540. Feel free to add me if you want.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 22, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> Would anyone want to play just for fun sometime?
> 
> I havn't played in months but I still like the game.
> 
> I forgot my player code, I think it's 540. Feel free to add me if you want.



Your playa code is on the first post 

I haven't had time to play ScII since early October  

My poor laptop has finally started to act up on me, probably signal to buy a new rig


----------



## Mussels (Nov 26, 2012)

had some nice 2v4 moments in team monobattles:


----------



## JC316 (Nov 26, 2012)

Krythoth = Me. Archons vs lings, queens, and phoenix. Didn't go so well for them lol.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Nov 26, 2012)

Still have yet to play ANY team games in sc2.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 26, 2012)

Volkszorn88 said:


> Still have yet to play ANY team games in sc2.



join us for team monobattles one day. its quite educational as to unique strats for the units, while also avoiding the whole 'rush RUSH RUUUUSSSSHHHHH' mentality on ladder.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 26, 2012)

jumping online for some monobattles if anyone wants to join in/change my mind


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone liking the new 1v1 maps? Think they're great so far. Just wish they would remove condemned ridge already.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 6, 2013)

i'm still playing just custom games, mostly team monobattles with the missus and JC.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2013)

New patch is out (2.04): massive changes to the UI, including many in game tweaks/changes


http://us.battle.net/sc2/en/blog/8724162/StarCraft_II_Wings_of_Liberty_Patch_204-2_19_2013


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Feb 20, 2013)

Loving it so far. Playing on NA atm and waiting for patch to be out for EU. Definitely a breath of fresh air for WoL. Should of been released earlier in my opinion, but better late than never.

And you know what's great? If people end up hating HoTs, they can always come back to WoL. Practically the same now without the new units and campaign.

Also glad to report that I'm not getting any lag like how a lot of people are reporting.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 20, 2013)

new UI is good. seems to be designed to help out new players more than the pros, but even im finding out i never have the right amount of workers.


also not getting any of the lag i saw reported on battle.net. 

new AI is a lot smarter, you cant trick them so easily. 10 mutas vs 5 marines turned into a loss for me with the AI precisely uses stims on some marines at a time, and a point defense drone from a raven that wasnt in the initial fight. and thats just a hard AI.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2013)

just destroyed one of the new elite AI's. (with some random dude. he was ok, but i basically won it 2v1 while he defended the base)

its amazing how good me and JC have gotten in the last year or so, playing monobattles :/


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 7, 2013)

Anyone preorder Heart of the Swarm?  I'm not sure I want to order it unless the Multiplayer scene on Wing of Liberty just drops off the map.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2013)

i've preordered HotS collectors edition, and going to the launch event here in melbourne.

i get to pick the game up from there, and get it signed by as yet unknown starcraft/blizzard 'celebrities'


----------



## tacosRcool (Mar 7, 2013)

I pre ordered it! I can't wait to get my dirty hands on it! Too bad I have to wait for UPS to deliver it (which is usually around 5-7 pm)


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 7, 2013)

If you pre-ordered, did you get access to the Beta?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2013)

One day I need to pickup star craft 2.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 7, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> One day I need to pickup star craft 2.



Me too, though I am going to wait for all three games to be released into one nice big box set and save a load of money.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 7, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> If you pre-ordered, did you get access to the Beta?



no, i only just pre ordered it.


the games are best bought as they're discounted - IIRC SC2 is only $20 in the USA atm, straight from blizzard. lot of gameplay for such a cheap price.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 7, 2013)

WhiteLotus said:


> Me too, though I am going to wait for all three games to be released into one nice big box set and save a load of money.



You realize that might not be for another 2-3 years?

HotS took 2.5 and it's likely the Protoss based will take another.

Where will you be in 5 years? Playing a game from 2010?




Mussels said:


> no, i only just pre ordered it.
> 
> 
> the games are best bought as they're discounted - IIRC SC2 is only $20 in the USA atm, straight from blizzard. lot of gameplay for such a cheap price.



Your right, it's a ton of gameplay.  Sadly, some people just dont like this particular type.

I grew up with side-scrollers, action adventure and Quest based, but mostly fps. For me it took some time to really enjoy SC2.  I tried a couple other RTS's and absolutely didn't like them as much as I do SC2.


----------



## Frick (Mar 7, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> Where will you be in 5 years? Playing a game from 2010?



HELL YES I WILL, the best games were made in before 2003 anyway. 

Will get HotS when I have a computer that can play it properly. So it'll be a while. It doesn't matter much though.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 7, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> You realize that might not be for another 2-3 years?
> 
> HotS took 2.5 and it's likely the Protoss based will take another.
> 
> ...



Er yup, and so will the people who will be waiting for the Protoss.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 7, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> You realize that might not be for another 2-3 years?
> 
> HotS took 2.5 and it's likely the Protoss based will take another.
> 
> ...



I love the C&C series for a few hours at a time and I like the old Star Craft also. Its just after a while when it becomes to hard they make me feel stupid so I stop playing.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2013)

its worth noting that blizzard just removed the region restrictions to SCII, so now anyone can swap region to region. Eu players can move to NA, and so on. you get seperate stats/accounts and so on, but no more need to buy multiple accounts.


mailman: SCII is designed to scale difficulty automatically to match you. ladder and coop vs AI both do that now. if you suck at the SP, just youtube how to do it, or lower the difficulty (if you lose a mission, you get the option to replay at an easier setting)


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2013)

Guess what I have?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2013)

Omnomnom


----------



## techtard (Mar 17, 2013)

Just ordered a copy of Heart of the swarm, should be here in a few days with a few more goodies.
Might only play the campaign, when I am in the mood for strategy games I've been playing DOTA 2 lately.


----------



## Easo (Mar 17, 2013)

Mussels said:


> Omnomnom



Am I allowed to hate you?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2013)

i've made a TPU 'group' in SCII/HotS.


anyone from TPU can join, just search for it. will help coordinate games.


Im not sure if its regional, if it is, its on NA.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 18, 2013)

Mussels said:


> Omnomnom



I have the Warcraft 3: Reign of Chaos Collectors' Edition scattered all over the place. It's cool but I can save the room and money by not getting collectors' editions. I'm perfectly happy with the regular Heart of the Swarm. Once again finished the campaign in 2 days though. I liked it but it felt short, like the campaign before it.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 20, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i've made a TPU 'group' in SCII/HotS.
> 
> 
> anyone from TPU can join, just search for it. will help coordinate games.
> ...



I joined!  Yay, I'm the second member!!


----------



## Huddo93 (Mar 20, 2013)

Gold 1v1 Terran/Protoss player from Australia here! I play NA though, hopefully see some of you guys online in the TPU group.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 20, 2013)

I guess It's time for me to join! I have had the game since launch but I am so horrible I got discouraged and stopped playing. However I have been good at strategy games before so I know if I just spend some time I will get it.

I don't do much multiplayer yet ... as i said i'm horrible  but as i get practice in I will definitely be joining you guys  Any tips or tricks would be appreciated though I know google is plentiful, there is honestly too much information to sit down and absorb in one go. that's what makes it fun right


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2013)

digibucc said:


> I guess It's time for me to join! I have had the game since launch but I am so horrible I got discouraged and stopped playing. However I have been good at strategy games before so I know if I just spend some time I will get it.
> 
> I don't do much multiplayer yet ... as i said i'm horrible  but as i get practice in I will definitely be joining you guys  Any tips or tricks would be appreciated though I know google is plentiful, there is honestly too much information to sit down and absorb in one go. that's what makes it fun right



play with us, get in the teamspeak (i'll give details only to people who actually play with us to prevent trolls), and we'll abuse you with tips and tricks.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 23, 2013)

I must say that since bucc gave me a guest pass to play SC2 WOL, I have been blown away! I was a HUGE fan of SC1 but this game is awesome! IF anyone see's it go on sale again let me know!


----------



## digibucc (Mar 23, 2013)

Mussels said:


> play with us, get in the teamspeak (i'll give details only to people who actually play with us to prevent trolls), and we'll abuse you with tips and tricks.



i'll do that. should i play any more of the campaign or challenges right now or just jump in? pm the teamspeak and when you generally play.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2013)

digibucc said:


> i'll do that. should i play any more of the campaign or challenges right now or just jump in? pm the teamspeak and when you generally play.



campaign wont teach you how to play MP, but it WILL teach you controls and such.

do the challenges and do some vs AI fights.

we usually play from the time of this post, back about 2 hours til now.


----------



## digibucc (Mar 23, 2013)

k cool, i'll do a few more and then come in for a game... let me know the next day.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 23, 2013)

digibucc said:


> k cool, i'll do a few more and then come in for a game... let me know the next day.



just add me or JC in-game, pretty sure our details are in the first post. we play on NA, and we play heart of the swarm these days.


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 26, 2013)

digibucc said:


> I guess It's time for me to join! I have had the game since launch but I am so horrible I got discouraged and stopped playing. However I have been good at strategy games before so I know if I just spend some time I will get it.
> 
> I don't do much multiplayer yet ... as i said i'm horrible  but as i get practice in I will definitely be joining you guys  Any tips or tricks would be appreciated though I know google is plentiful, there is honestly too much information to sit down and absorb in one go. that's what makes it fun right



I work nights and my main rig isn't quite set up yet (I just had the internet installed in my house for the first time in two years), but I'm also a horrible player and would love an equally unskilled practice partner.  My info is in the OP and I'll be sure to post again once I'm set up.  I'll likely be able to play on the weekends almost exclusively.



brandonwh64 said:


> I must say that since bucc gave me a guest pass to play SC2 WOL, I have been blown away! I was a HUGE fan of SC1 but this game is awesome! IF anyone see's it go on sale again let me know!



Dudebro.  You totally missed out as it was 50% off from Blizzard until HotS launched.  I'm glad you dig it, the game is remarkable.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 26, 2013)

Feel free to add me as well. Im silver in 1s right now as protoss. Name: ACRRyan. My # from WoL was: 786. not sure if its still the same.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 26, 2013)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Feel free to add me as well. Im silver in 1s right now as protoss. Name: ACRRyan. My # from WoL was: 786. not sure if its still the same.



it would be. join the TPU group (not clan) and co-ordinate from there.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 26, 2013)

Mussels said:


> it would be. join the TPU group (not clan) and co-ordinate from there.



I'm on SC2 on a regular basis. I don't think I would stand up against a human player in melee very well, but I've been training doing 3v3 AI. I used to do mostly arcade maps and I've been trying to get better at melee.

I joined the group if anyone tries organizing anything. 
My SC2 name is Blackfire.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 26, 2013)

I play mostly AI, 3's too. 

I'm on the TPU group, but feel free to add me with my name/number from the front page.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hmm, I need to start posting in here again. The TPU group needs more players. Anyway, I am in the TPU group, Krythoth is my name. Currently Platinum 1v1. If anyone wants to join up, I can be a practice partner and a teacher if you want to learn more about the game. I am usually on from around 7PM CST till about 10PM CST.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh and since I have a cold and it's freezing outside, I am online right now.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 26, 2013)

JC316 said:


> Oh and since I have a cold and it's freezing outside, I am online right now.



I just put my daughter to bed so I might be on soon myself.

Also if your browser has SC2 url hooks enabled, this should work as well to view the group in SC2.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 26, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I'm on SC2 on a regular basis. I don't think I would stand up against a human player in melee very well, but I've been training doing 3v3 AI. I used to do mostly arcade maps and I've been trying to get better at melee.
> 
> I joined the group if anyone tries organizing anything.
> My SC2 name is Blackfire.



If you wanna take a shot at some friendly 1v1 custom matches, let me know.


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 26, 2013)

SC2 name: Darkleoco 
# 332

Might need to hit up some TPU members for 3's and 4's, I'm currently sitting pretty at 
Bronze: Rank 12 (1v1) Rank 40ish(2v2)
Gold: 70ish (4v4)

Anyone have some helpful tips they are willing to share?


----------



## JC316 (Mar 26, 2013)

Darkleoco said:


> Might need to hit up some TPU members for 3's and 4's, I'm currently sitting pretty at
> Bronze: Rank 12 (1v1) Rank 40ish(2v2)
> Gold: 70ish (4v4)
> 
> Anyone have some helpful tips they are willing to share?



What race do you play as? Either way, macro and expansions are the biggest key. Get lots of workers and focus on building an army. As low ranked as you are, forget about spell casters and special units, focus on two units. Marine/Marauder, Zealot/Stalker, and Roach/Hydra.


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 26, 2013)

JC316 said:


> What race do you play as? Either way, macro and expansions are the biggest key. Get lots of workers and focus on building an army. As low ranked as you are, forget about spell casters and special units, focus on two units. Marine/Marauder, Zealot/Stalker, and Roach/Hydra.



I play all three fairly well though my protoss isn't as good as my zerg/terran, I don't generally have too much trouble except against golds+ who are getting HOTS and doing their 1v1 placement matches, though on occasion I find the gold or higher I end up smashing.

My macro I think is where it needs to be (most of the time) for bronze/silver 1v1 with my bases and army set as control groups and my army being split into 3-4 different chunks. 

I have noticed that in long games though I end up losing map control unless my expansions are fairly well developed. I also tend to use most units, not just a marine/marauder, zealot/stalker, roach/hydra build unless I am specifically aiming for that from the start though I generally do MMM as terran.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 27, 2013)

Darkleoco said:


> I play all three fairly well though my protoss isn't as good as my zerg/terran, I don't generally have too much trouble except against golds+ who are getting HOTS and doing their 1v1 placement matches, though on occasion I find the gold or higher I end up smashing.
> 
> My macro I think is where it needs to be (most of the time) for bronze/silver 1v1 with my bases and army set as control groups and my army being split into 3-4 different chunks.
> 
> I have noticed that in long games though I end up losing map control unless my expansions are fairly well developed. I also tend to use most units, not just a marine/marauder, zealot/stalker, roach/hydra build unless I am specifically aiming for that from the start though I generally do MMM as terran.



Sounds like you should be ranked higher. Do you not play a whole lot?


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 27, 2013)

JC316 said:


> Sounds like you should be ranked higher. Do you not play a whole lot?



I just got the HOTS and WOL bundle on Friday, no Starcraft experience before that so I haven't been playing for long but have a decent amount of matches, I also have seen my share of silver+ doing their placement matches that gave me unpleasant losses early on, and I have played my share of 4v4 and 2v2 in comparison to 1v1 as well.

Edit: Just ended up at Rank 8 Bronze for 2v2 after a couple wins


----------



## JC316 (Mar 27, 2013)

Darkleoco said:


> I just got the HOTS and WOL bundle on Friday, no Starcraft experience before that so I haven't been playing for long but have a decent amount of matches, I also have seen my share of silver+ doing their placement matches that gave me unpleasant losses early on, and I have played my share of 4v4 and 2v2 in comparison to 1v1 as well.
> 
> Edit: Just ended up at Rank 8 Bronze for 2v2 after a couple wins



I sent you a friend request, if you want we can watch some of your replays, and or we can play some 1v1 and see what we can improve.


----------



## techtard (Mar 27, 2013)

Was just playing the single player campaign for Heart of the Swarm, and was constantly getting disconnected from battle.net. 
Every other game works perfectly. Is battle.net overloaded since the expansion released?


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 27, 2013)

techtard said:


> Was just playing the single player campaign for Heart of the Swarm, and was constantly getting disconnected from battle.net.
> Every other game works perfectly. Is battle.net overloaded since the expansion released?



I haven't had any trouble whatsoever and have been playing 6 hours+ since friday.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 27, 2013)

techtard said:


> Was just playing the single player campaign for Heart of the Swarm, and was constantly getting disconnected from battle.net.
> Every other game works perfectly. Is battle.net overloaded since the expansion released?



No. I haven't had an issue and I got it on launch day. There was an issue of a patch downloading in the background that was causing that.


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 27, 2013)

JC316 said:


> I sent you a friend request, if you want we can watch some of your replays, and or we can play some 1v1 and see what we can improve.



Did that request go through, I haven't gotten anything yet.

SCN: Darkleoco #332


----------



## Mussels (Mar 27, 2013)

i'm on right now if anyones awake. join the TPU group and message me via that.


like JC, i'll be happy to play unranked 1v1 matches or coop against AI. just be patient if you message me, since i wont be able to reply instantly if im already in a game.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 27, 2013)

For the really new players, and the people that don't really ladder much, get on youtube and watch huskystarcraft, both the bronze league heroes and the Ladder Anxiety series. It's a lot of fun and will give you some pointers. IMO, ladder is the single most addictive part of SC2, if you aren't playing it, you are missing out. I got burned out in the past and did the monobattles, but I am really enjoying ladder in HOTS.


----------



## techtard (Mar 28, 2013)

I thought maybe it was the crappy Realtek onboard NIC causing problems, so I popped an Intel Pro/1000 CT into the rig and everything worked fine for a while. Then the maddening battle.net disconnects started happening again, as well as a few bonus crashes to desktop. 

Will try playing the campaign in offline and see if it will at least stop crashing. 
Finished the WOL campaign recently and everything was fine, this is so bizarre.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 28, 2013)

techtard said:


> I thought maybe it was the crappy Realtek onboard NIC causing problems, so I popped an Intel Pro/1000 CT into the rig and everything worked fine for a while. Then the maddening battle.net disconnects started happening again, as well as a few bonus crashes to desktop.
> 
> Will try playing the campaign in offline and see if it will at least stop crashing.
> Finished the WOL campaign recently and everything was fine, this is so bizarre.



the game does not crash. its stable. if you're getting crashes, its something on your PC and it sure aint networking related. personally i suggest undoing any OC.


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 28, 2013)

Mussels said:


> the game does not crash. its stable. if you're getting crashes, its something on your PC and it sure aint networking related. personally i suggest undoing any OC.



Yeah I have not heard of anyone having crashes at all, I'm stable across 3 machines and so are my friends even on crappy laptops.


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 28, 2013)

techtard said:


> I thought maybe it was the crappy Realtek onboard NIC causing problems, so I popped an Intel Pro/1000 CT into the rig and everything worked fine for a while. Then the maddening battle.net disconnects started happening again, as well as a few bonus crashes to desktop.
> 
> Will try playing the campaign in offline and see if it will at least stop crashing.
> Finished the WOL campaign recently and everything was fine, this is so bizarre.



Starcraft 2 is really stable.  I have seen very few crashes with it.  I have seen a couple of HotS crashes/freezes and looping voices from Kerrigan.

Battle.Net has been rock solid for me, no matter what game I'm playing (Blizzard owns me, btw)


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 28, 2013)

SC2 used to crashed more often in CFX but I haven't had a CFX-related crash in a while.


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 28, 2013)

//rant
Just an update on how bad the ladder system is currently, I was in a bronze division at rank 4 with 366 points and the number had about 450, I leave to do placement matches and win 3/5 matches and I still get stuck in bronze and at rank 55 to boot which is completely bullshit as I see people doing that good being placed in silver minimum all the time. Besides even that lovely tidbit of information I check the point listings and the number 1 player in my current divison only has 124 points, what gives with this ladder system?
/rant


----------



## JC316 (Mar 28, 2013)

Darkleoco said:


> //rant
> Just an update on how bad the ladder system is currently, I was in a bronze division at rank 4 with 366 points and the number had about 450, I leave to do placement matches and win 3/5 matches and I still get stuck in bronze and at rank 55 to boot which is completely bullshit as I see people doing that good being placed in silver minimum all the time. Besides even that lovely tidbit of information I check the point listings and the number 1 player in my current divison only has 124 points, what gives with this ladder system?
> /rant



It's all about the win loss ratio. Once you are firmly seated in a division, it will take 30 or so games to reevaluate you. If you are dominating, then it will move you up.


----------



## techtard (Mar 29, 2013)

I singled out the issue, it is not an unstable overclock or anything else, it is apparently my ISP and their routing to the battle.net servers.

Every other game and online service I use work perfectly, but in Starcraft 2 I keep getting battle.net disconnections and with the constant re-connecting it crashes the program.

I ended up unplugging the networking cable from the NIC after I booted into the campaign, played perfectly for hours.
Plugged the cable back in and started getting the disconnects and eventually the game would crash. This was replicated with both the Realtek NIC, the Intel one, the cable running to the router, and straight to the modem.
I guess it could be a dying modem, will find out soon if I start having problems in anything other than battle.net.

This sucks because I wanted to test out the new units in multiplayer.

EDIT It just occurred to me that I didn't try a different cable during my troubleshooting, will give that a go too.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 29, 2013)

I was having internet trouble as well, the only difference is that I was getting DDOS attacked. I had to beef up my firewall and even still it caused a little bit of chaos.

Having the Linux gateway though, It's really easy to find out what is going on if you know where to look. I have a log of every packet that attempts to get into my server with the exception of blocked ICMP echo requests. I just drop those. Everything else directed to the gateway (not forwarded through the NAT,) gets logged.


----------



## techtard (Mar 29, 2013)

OK, switched out networking cables and can maintain a stable connection to battle.net, but the achievement service is constantly being disabled and re-enabled. Weird. Seems like the ISP is having problems, gonna give them a call on Monday. It's Good Friday and those guys at the cable company took the weekend off unless there is a major emergency.

Sidenote, I am very rusty at this game. Won 2 of 3 unranked, but the loss was pretty bad.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2013)

techtard said:


> I singled out the issue, it is not an unstable overclock or anything else, it is apparently my ISP and their routing to the battle.net servers.
> 
> Every other game and online service I use work perfectly, but in Starcraft 2 I keep getting battle.net disconnections and with the constant re-connecting it crashes the program.
> 
> ...



change your DNS to a different server, maybe googles (8.8.4.4)


----------



## techtard (Mar 30, 2013)

Used to run OpenDNS but stopped a while back, might give Google public DNS a try.
Also, I uninstalled some features from Asus AISuite and blocked the program via firewall, seems like it was hammering my connection while constantly searching for updates.

Things have improved since I did that, no more annoying achievement disabled/enabled spam while gaming.

Still sucking it up while playing though, going unranked to get my sea legs back.
Also, getting blindsided by some of the new multiplayer units. Keeping spoiler free has had its downsides!


----------



## JC316 (Mar 30, 2013)

I will be on for a few hours if anyone wants to game.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2013)

widow mines really screw with the unprepared :/


----------



## razaron (Mar 30, 2013)

You people will never be as cool as these players.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2013)

me and JC already watch those videos, they're quite good.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 30, 2013)

Mussels said:


> widow mines really screw with the unprepared :/



And most people aren't. I don't get the big deal with them. I have faced them as terran, zerg, and protoss and defeated them with ease. Siege tanks are a much bigger threat.



Mussels said:


> me and JC already watch those videos, they're quite good.



Yeah, I posted about them a few posts up.


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 30, 2013)

JC316 said:


> And most people aren't. I don't get the big deal with them. I have faced them as terran, zerg, and protoss and defeated them with ease. Siege tanks are a much bigger threat.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I posted about them a few posts up.



it's like reaper

gotta use them correctly and at the right time


----------



## JC316 (Mar 30, 2013)

kid41212003 said:


> it's like reaper
> 
> gotta use them correctly and at the right time



Agreed. I rarely use them, only if I have an over aggressive zerg trying to end the game early with a baneling/roach push.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 31, 2013)

so i'm online now for SCII, and JC shouldnt be far behind.

its easter here so i may not be on for very long.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 31, 2013)

The lack of TPU SC2 players disturbs me. Mussels and I are the only ones that game regularly. If anyone wants to play, I will be on for a while.


----------



## DannibusX (Mar 31, 2013)

I've been so stuck on Diablo 3 lately, that I can play on my laptop.  For SC2 I actually have to be comfortable to be even kind of "decent"


----------



## kid41212003 (Mar 31, 2013)

everytime i ask Mussel

it's either you guys already stopped playing or afk


----------



## Mussels (Mar 31, 2013)

kid41212003 said:


> everytime i ask Mussel
> 
> it's either you guys already stopped playing or afk



try coming on earlier. usually i get messaged around 2PM au time, which is when we finish up.


----------



## JC316 (Mar 31, 2013)

DannibusX said:


> I've been so stuck on Diablo 3 lately, that I can play on my laptop.  For SC2 I actually have to be comfortable to be even kind of "decent"



Ugh, I don't know what the fascination is with Diablo 3. I loved diablo 2, I have played through on at least 5 occasions, but diablo 3 just sucked. I couldn't even make it past act 2. I used to SC2 on a laptop, never really had an issue.



kid41212003 said:


> everytime i ask Mussel
> 
> it's either you guys already stopped playing or afk



You are zerrantos right? What time do you usually log on?


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Apr 1, 2013)

JC316 said:


> The lack of TPU SC2 players disturbs me. Mussels and I are the only ones that game regularly. If anyone wants to play, I will be on for a while.



I play every single day lol Just only 1v1 ladder and other 1v1's custom games

I never play team games so that's why I don't bother letting others know that I'm on since everyone plays team games here.

Also I just switched from T to Z

Played terran for too many years sc2 + bw Nice change so I don't get completely bored with the game.

P.S.

LOL @ warhound workers 
Very nice blizz


----------



## JC316 (Apr 1, 2013)

Volkszorn88 said:


> I play every single day lol Just only 1v1 ladder and other 1v1's custom games
> 
> I never play team games so that's why I don't bother letting others know that I'm on since everyone plays team games here.
> 
> ...



I think you play on a different server than I do. I am on NA. I do a good bit of 1v1 too, just no one really wants to play 1v1, so I either team game, or ladder.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2013)

I finally got the full game of SC2!! I am excited!


----------



## JC316 (Apr 1, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> I finally got the full game of SC2!! I am excited!



Heart of the Swarm included? Congrats either way.


----------



## Darkleoco (Apr 1, 2013)

JC316 said:


> The lack of TPU SC2 players disturbs me. Mussels and I are the only ones that game regularly. If anyone wants to play, I will be on for a while.



I try to play regularly and am more than happy to play with any TPU SC2 players who shoot me a message.

SC2 name: Darkleoco 
#332


----------



## JC316 (Apr 1, 2013)

Darkleoco said:


> I try to play regularly and am more than happy to play with any TPU SC2 players who shoot me a message.
> 
> SC2 name: Darkleoco
> #332



Yeah, we played last night. 2v2, I am Krythoth.


----------



## Darkleoco (Apr 1, 2013)

JC316 said:


> Yeah, we played last night. 2v2, I am Krythoth.



I know we did, I'm just putting my info back out there since you posted that to see if any TPU'ers besides you or Mussels happen to hang around and would be interested in some matches as well, I figured since I expect to be playing this for quite some time I should try to find as many people to play with as possible 

Edit: Might have made more sense not to have it as a reply to your post though.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 1, 2013)

JC316 said:


> Heart of the Swarm included? Congrats either way.



No just the wings of liberty


----------



## JC316 (Apr 1, 2013)

Darkleoco said:


> I know we did, I'm just putting my info back out there since you posted that to see if any TPU'ers besides you or Mussels happen to hang around and would be interested in some matches as well, I figured since I expect to be playing this for quite some time I should try to find as many people to play with as possible
> 
> Edit: Might have made more sense not to have it as a reply to your post though.




You need to go back through that replay and watch. Particularly the worker count and the army. Don't look at mine so much as theirs and yours. Especially at the first, they usually have at least 8 workers more than you. Don't worry about the planetary first, just make sure to get army units quickly.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mussels said:


> try coming on earlier. usually i get messaged around 2PM au time, which is when we finish up.





JC316 said:


> Ugh, I don't know what the fascination is with Diablo 3. I loved diablo 2, I have played through on at least 5 occasions, but diablo 3 just sucked. I couldn't even make it past act 2. I used to SC2 on a laptop, never really had an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> You are zerrantos right? What time do you usually log on?



Yeah I'm Zerrantos. I usually come on quite late (after 11PM). I work late :/.

But I do come on early on Sunday.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 2, 2013)

JC316 said:


> Ugh, I don't know what the fascination is with Diablo 3. I loved diablo 2, I have played through on at least 5 occasions, but diablo 3 just sucked.



I hate to say it, but I agree. I couldn't even finish Diablo 3. I ended up stopping on the third act iirc, which is really too bad. I don't typically stop playing games but it didn't keep my interest.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2013)

so JC is late, jump online now if you want SCII (preferably HotS, but whatevs)


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 2, 2013)

FUNDAY MONDAY!!!!!!


http://day9.tv/d/Day9/day9-daily-564-funday-monday-mine-em-up/


Mine'm UP!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 2, 2013)

oh god the warhound workers spazzed my brain out :/ damnit blizzard



me and JC just hammered our way in 2v2. in gold, but beating teams that are plat/diamond in other ladders.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 2, 2013)

Mussels said:


> oh god the warhound workers spazzed my brain out :/ damnit blizzard
> 
> 
> 
> me and JC just hammered our way in 2v2. in gold, but beating teams that are plat/diamond in other ladders.




We got beat in out last match to "Gold" players that were 1v1 diamond and team masters. We should be promoted into plat soon and I honestly think that we play at a mid-high diamond level.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 3, 2013)

JC and i had some awesome games today, the kind that made us wish we recorded them.


like how i suck at terran, so i decided to troll the enemy by dropping widow mines in their base... and succeding only to have them pummel as an inch from death (seriously - i survived with two widow mines left and no supply depots).

we then had an awkward uphill battle that ended with me having about 40 vikings to pick off zerg overseers so they were too scared to approach in case of widow mines. 

since they hesitated i managed to snag a gold and slowly slooooowly mass up battlecruisers so that the next time they attacked the base they met the expected widow mines and vikings - while the BC's went and yamato cannoned their base to pieces.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 3, 2013)

Mussels said:


> JC and i had some awesome games today, the kind that made us wish we recorded them.
> 
> 
> like how i suck at terran, so i decided to troll the enemy by dropping widow mines in their base... and succeding only to have them pummel as an inch from death (seriously - i survived with two widow mines left and no supply depots).
> ...



That was a lolzy game. They just kept hammering my expos, not letting me get money of any kind, but Mussels had stripped mined so much that he had resources to burn. I was making Marine/Thor, but they kept using banelings and ultralisks. Mussels had dumped me 2K mins and I made pure marauder, which I used to destroy 80% of stalker.

After the widow mine destruction of protoss, it took him forever to rebuild, so it was really just zerg to deal with.

I can cast it, but Husky or Day 9 I am not. Good news is that I will now be recording all of our matches live and then uploading them.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2013)

JC316 said:


> That was a lolzy game. They just kept hammering my expos, not letting me get money of any kind, but Mussels had stripped mined so much that he had resources to burn. I was making Marine/Thor, but they kept using banelings and ultralisks. Mussels had dumped me 2K mins and I made pure marauder, which I used to destroy 80% of stalker.
> 
> After the widow mine destruction of protoss, it took him forever to rebuild, so it was really just zerg to deal with.
> 
> I can cast it, but Husky or Day 9 I am not. Good news is that I will now be recording all of our matches live and then uploading them.



hopefully people will find us talking in TS as we play equally amusing, especially with our retarded combination of accents.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 4, 2013)

You guys are like Starcraft Bros.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> You guys are like Starcraft Bros.



is that name taken? cause we could use that...


----------



## Darkleoco (Apr 4, 2013)

Mussels said:


> is that name taken? cause we could use that...



It's got a nice ring to it.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 4, 2013)

Mussels said:


> hopefully people will find us talking in TS as we play equally amusing, especially with our retarded combination of accents.



A Texan and an Australian walk into a Starcraft lobby.....



mlee49 said:


> You guys are like Starcraft Bros.



Yes, yes we are. Even though we have never met face to face, we likely have somewhere around 1500-2000 hours of talking to each other.



Mussels said:


> is that name taken? cause we could use that...



Yeah, we need to.

Anyway, here is the upload of the one match where we didn't suck.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2013)

Hmmm. We should watch out replay from the epic Viking/be game together and do commentary on it, then upload that


----------



## Mussels (Apr 4, 2013)

JC316 said:


> A Texan and an Australian walk into a Starcraft lobby.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Your audio is missing in the clip. Only my voice can be heard which sounds weird


----------



## deathmore (Apr 4, 2013)

*sc2*

Hey mussels and Jc ill be back to playing sc2 regular we should play sometime this weekend.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 4, 2013)

Mussels said:


> Your audio is missing in the clip. Only my voice can be heard which sounds weird



I am in there, but the audio is quiet. I need to boost the mic settings in the program.



deathmore said:


> Hey mussels and Jc ill be back to playing sc2 regular we should play sometime this weekend.



Sweet.


----------



## Darkleoco (Apr 4, 2013)

I might not play much SC2 for a few days, I just won a copy of Bioshock Infinite from W1zz's giveaway so once the downloaded is finished I fear I will be hooked


----------



## JC316 (Apr 5, 2013)

Yes, we got promoted into platinum and here is the match.

[yt]8itc-FT3D9U[/yt]


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2013)

the version where we watched the replay was better, it had slowmo zergling widow mine action


----------



## JC316 (Apr 5, 2013)

Mussels said:


> the version where we watched the replay was better, it had slowmo zergling widow mine action



here it is.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2013)

sosibuk said:


> I suck balls at this game but want to play more. Pointers? Do you get better in MP by playing through the SP campaign...



you learn the controls and some of the units, but the only way to learn properly is MP/vs AI.


for example, SP will never teach you the timing that players use to attack you, or when you should be attacking.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2013)

nawww he was a spammer


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 5, 2013)

JJ Austrailian for good game.


----------



## razaron (Apr 5, 2013)

Mussels said:


> hopefully people will find us talking in TS as we play equally amusing, especially with our retarded combination of accents.



What server is this?


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 5, 2013)

JC316 said:


> A Texan and an Australian walk into a Starcraft lobby.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna start a new drinking game, every time JC gets supply blocked you have to take a shot!



I think I'd be pretty knackered by the end of one of your games...


----------



## Mussels (Apr 5, 2013)

razaron said:


> What server is this?



i run a private TS3 server. JC and deathmore use it, due to trolls, assholes, and bandwidth limitations i only let people who play with me regularly use it.


if anyone from TPU joins in with me and JC, we'll pass on the details. its push to talk only, and i can permaban people i dont like.
 deathmore and his waifu managed to find every security/permissions hole in the server, so its pretty safe for now. currently no password, that will change should someone ever make the server details public.


edit: mlee, i'm glad someone got enjoyment from the video. uploading them was just something random JC did.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 5, 2013)

Too bad I dont have HoTS yet I'd love to get in some team games with some fellow TPU'ers. 


@JC, what are you using to record?  Fraps?


----------



## JC316 (Apr 5, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> I'm gonna start a new drinking game, every time JC gets supply blocked you have to take a shot!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'd be pretty knackered by the end of one of your games...



Yeah, my biggest weakness is getting supply blocked. It's the one thing that I don't pay enough attention to.



mlee49 said:


> Too bad I dont have HoTS yet I'd love to get in some team games with some fellow TPU'ers.
> 
> 
> @JC, what are you using to record?  Fraps?



Open Broadcast Software. It's a free program, found it in the video streamers club on here.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 6, 2013)

gosh i feel lonely playing SC2 at 4AM!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 7, 2013)

me and JC are playing now, anyone who jumps on to join us gets a free invite into TS3


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 7, 2013)

heyyyyy i'm on like now!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 8, 2013)

me and JC will be playing in roughly an hours time, anyone who wants to join us is welcome to.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 11, 2013)

how about this: one of you guys post up a replay from a SCII match you played, and me and JC will commentate on it. 


dooooo iiiiiiit. the stupider the better.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 11, 2013)

Mussels said:


> how about this: one of you guys post up a replay from a SCII match you played, and me and JC will commentate on it.
> 
> 
> dooooo iiiiiiit. the stupider the better.




Sounds like fun. Mussels and I might become the next Husky and Day 9.


----------



## Darkleoco (Apr 11, 2013)

Mussels said:


> how about this: one of you guys post up a replay from a SCII match you played, and me and JC will commentate on it.
> 
> 
> dooooo iiiiiiit. the stupider the better.





JC316 said:


> Sounds like fun. Mussels and I might become the next Husky and Day 9.



Seems to me that doing our least stupid matches would be the most productive assuming you give constructive commentary


----------



## Mussels (Apr 12, 2013)

Darkleoco said:


> Seems to me that doing our least stupid matches would be the most productive assuming you give constructive commentary



you either get constructive commentary, or you get to listen to us laughing our asses off as we try and figure out what you're doing. win for everyone.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 14, 2013)

im on!


----------



## Darkleoco (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm on as well

Darkleoco #332


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 14, 2013)

added


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 14, 2013)

I think its time to update the front page list again, so if you cant see your name can you please list it out (name, server, number) if you want to be added in the front page. Darkleco, I take it as you are active in NA?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Apr 14, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> I think its time to update the front page list again, so if you cant see your name can you please list it out (name, server, number) if you want to be added in the front page. Darkleco, I take it as you are active in NA?



Mine needs to be updated.

ACRRyan, NA, 606


----------



## razaron (Apr 14, 2013)

razaron, 595, NA, Zerg


----------



## Mussels (Apr 14, 2013)

me, JC, and probably deathmore will likely be on in about 2 hours.


dont forget to join the TPU group - its NOT a clan, so you can join multiple groups (or be in another clan) without worries.


----------



## Darkleoco (Apr 15, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> I think its time to update the front page list again, so if you cant see your name can you please list it out (name, server, number) if you want to be added in the front page. Darkleco, I take it as you are active in NA?



Yes, I am active in NA.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 15, 2013)

come on guys!!!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 15, 2013)

Here is my handle

brandonwh64#1534


----------



## JC316 (Apr 16, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Here is my handle
> 
> brandonwh64#1534



You sure about that? When trying to input, your main name is too long.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 16, 2013)

JC316 said:


> You sure about that? When trying to input, your main name is too long.



Hmm thats what it says here maybe I am looking at the wrong one?


----------



## JC316 (Apr 16, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> Hmm thats what it says here maybe I am looking at the wrong one?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130415/Capture047.jpg



Ok, that is battletag, not character code. Yeah, I can add you that way.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 16, 2013)

Oh and I am online right now should anyone want to game.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2013)

just did some 1v1 observers with JC and some randoms. we got our asses kicked.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 16, 2013)

Mussels said:


> just did some 1v1 observers with JC and some randoms. we got our asses kicked.



But it's fun to play against players with more skill than you, every once in a while anyway. I was playing yesterday and got slaughtered by a rank 25 grand master, but today I held my own against a master player. Even the diamond that we lost to tonight, I think we both could have won with minor tweaks.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2013)

JC316 said:


> But it's fun to play against players with more skill than you, every once in a while anyway. I was playing yesterday and got slaughtered by a rank 25 grand master, but today I held my own against a master player. Even the diamond that we lost to tonight, I think we both could have won with minor tweaks.



going pure void/tempest while arguing with the GF may not have been the best way to win that fight.


i just needed less background yelling and more zealots/cannons to win.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 16, 2013)

Mussels said:


> going pure void/tempest while arguing with the GF may not have been the best way to win that fight.
> 
> 
> i just needed less background yelling and more zealots/cannons to win.



Lol, yeah. Dont' think cannons would have helped. Chargelots, storm, colossus, or archon would have been good. Using tempest to snipe the stealth detect and then dt's would have been epic too.

In my case, I think a lack of voids and being out of position is what cost me.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2013)

i guess i just suck at countering swarm hosts. i couldnt figure out what to do, since they had corruptor and hydra backup


----------



## JC316 (Apr 16, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i guess i just suck at countering swarm hosts. i couldnt figure out what to do, since they had corruptor and hydra backup



I didn't think he used Swarm Hosts on you, I thought it was hydra corruptor only. I was the one that got bombarded by SH.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 16, 2013)

Okay, so I watched most of Day9's Funday Monday today, which was a riot.  The theme was 4v4 where one person is allowed to make units and the other 3 are there to feed him.  In the second Youtube video 4 Zerg players spawn into the game, after 5 seconds 3 of them quit and the player still in the game dropped a spawning pool at the 20 second mark.

By the time the other team had their first units coming out of their structures he was running up in their base with 16 speedlings, had 3 hatcheries in his main base with 3 queens spitting out tons of larva.  It might have been the funniest thing I have seen in a long time.


----------



## JC316 (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow, Day 9 has always been a little silly, but damn, I think someone gave him shrooms and filled the room with laughing gas on that one. Funny as hell.


----------



## DannibusX (Apr 16, 2013)

He looked really stoned in tonight's daily.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 16, 2013)

JC316 said:


> I didn't think he used Swarm Hosts on you, I thought it was hydra corruptor only. I was the one that got bombarded by SH.



the swarm hosts were with the hydra the whole time. its why zealots didnt save me.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 16, 2013)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Mine needs to be updated.
> 
> ACRRyan, NA, 606





razaron said:


> razaron, 595, NA, Zerg





brandonwh64 said:


> Here is my handle
> 
> brandonwh64#1534



Added, if I miss someone give me a kick thx


----------



## Darkleoco (Apr 16, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> Added, if I miss someone give me a kick thx



You missed me.

NA
Darkleoco #332


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 17, 2013)

Darkleoco said:


> You missed me.
> 
> NA
> Darkleoco #332



Added


----------



## JC316 (Apr 17, 2013)

Just realized something. I am terrible at Protoss vs Protoss. 0-6 this season. On the flip side, I dominate zerg with protoss. 7-3 this season. With terran, I am .500 against toss and terran, but .550 against zerg.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (May 4, 2013)

SC2 HOTS

NA: Titan #1743

Lets play some 1v1s! I'm a master T always looking to play vs Z & P ^^

I also play on EU if that pertains to anyone.


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2013)

hero widow mine in a game with JC and deathmore, 3v3


edit: goddamnit, first i have to record in a window, and now it puts a black border? raeg (jewtube just offered to fix it, so hopefully no one sees that)


----------



## Volkszorn88 (May 4, 2013)

Mussels said:


> hero widow mine in a game with JC and deathmore, 3v3
> 
> 
> edit: goddamnit, first i have to record in a window, and now it puts a black border? raeg (jewtube just offered to fix it, so hopefully no one sees that)



lol

That shouldn't never of happened, but funny non the less.


----------



## mlee49 (May 27, 2013)

Well the inevitable happened. I played a 1v1 ranked match and just barely one. The terran PF'd everywhere and went mass Thor but I Immortalled through the first encounter the DT harrassed till he pushed with everything. I got 15 Archons and just tore him apart. Kept expanding behind everything, had like 6 bases while kept him on 3. 

Sadly though, I got placed into Bronze.   Rank 5 Bronze


----------



## Darkleoco (May 27, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> Well the inevitable happened. I played a 1v1 ranked match and just barely one. The terran PF'd everywhere and went mass Thor but I Immortalled through the first encounter the DT harrassed till he pushed with everything. I got 15 Archons and just tore him apart. Kept expanding behind everything, had like 6 bases while kept him on 3.
> 
> Sadly though, I got placed into Bronze.   Rank 5 Bronze



I wouldn't worry about being placed in Bronze, a lot of the people in the top 8 Bronze who are actually good are generally closer to mid-high level silver than bronze anyway at least this is just my experience. I finished last season at Rank 1 Bronze of my ladder and beat most of the silvers it put me against and even a gold once or twice. If you happen to play a lot then you will definitely be promoted into silver anyway, if you only play a moderate amount expect a lot of free wins against bronzes and a 200+ point gap between you and the other top 8 by the end of the season


----------



## JC316 (May 27, 2013)

I used to be a widow mine supporter, but god damn are they OP vs zerg. They allow a terran to turtle up and use the speedvacs to be aggressive. When a 200/200 army of Roach/hydra/ultra vanished from one hit of widow mines, there is something wrong. They seriously need to take up more supply room.


----------



## Darkleoco (May 28, 2013)

JC316 said:


> I used to be a widow mine supporter, but god damn are they OP vs zerg. They allow a terran to turtle up and use the speedvacs to be aggressive. When a 200/200 army of Roach/hydra/ultra vanished from one hit of widow mines, there is something wrong. They seriously need to take up more supply room.



You have now driven me to test the effectiveness of mass widow mines


----------



## JC316 (May 28, 2013)

Darkleoco said:


> You have now driven me to test the effectiveness of mass widow mines



They are useless against protoss or terran. Too many detection options and long range options. Zerg has only one visible detector that is easy to snipe.


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2013)

they're tough vs zerg, but they also cant hit a lot of things. the problem is that a large zerg bioball can rush in, get slapped, and then terran can just move them up. with vikings to cover for overseer, zerg simply cant see them without getting destroyed (vs terrans using scan, and toss using obs)


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 2, 2013)

3-0 climbing up through Bronze! 

Whopped a Stalker all-in with Coll Immortal then held of a ling roach rush with FF and surprised his ass with DT's that took out his both his hatcheries.


----------



## JC316 (Jun 3, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> 3-0 climbing up through Bronze!
> 
> Whopped a Stalker all-in with Coll Immortal then held of a ling roach rush with FF and surprised his ass with DT's that took out his both his hatcheries.



Fun isn't it? Two nights ago I had an epic 1v1. It was a 40 minute back and forth between my protoss and his zerg. He would make headway, then have to retreat and I would do the same. I finally shut down his ultra/roach/hydra with chargelot, colossus, stalker, and void ray.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 3, 2013)

Anyone up for 1v1s on NA or EU? Always up for some games.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jun 3, 2013)

So just won a 4v4 where something fishy happened at the end, my whole team was forcibly disconnected and it is now registering as a loss in our match history. Sent in a ticket to blizzard about it because I have the screenshot of the main victory screen as well as a replay showing my team as victorious. Any thoughts on whether this is a server issue or something done by the other team? Battle.net has been working fine so I don't believe it would be a server problem that only affected my match.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 3, 2013)

Darkleoco said:


> So just won a 4v4 where something fishy happened at the end, my whole team was forcibly disconnected and it is now registering as a loss in our match history. Sent in a ticket to blizzard about it because I have the screenshot of the main victory screen as well as a replay showing my team as victorious. Any thoughts on whether this is a server issue or something done by the other team? Battle.net has been working fine so I don't believe it would be a server problem that only affected my match.



havent heard of that before, wouldnt surprise me either way tho.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 8, 2013)

5-0 

Just beat a Top 10 Rage Hard Protoss in a heated match.  Barely won with a momma ship and observers! 

Edit: I JUST HAD SEX!!


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Jun 8, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> 5-0
> 
> Just beat a Top 10 Rage Hard Protoss in a heated match.  Barely won with a momma ship and observers!



Congrats ^^

By far atm my worst match up is TvP. So I always get super giddy when I win vs toss.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 18, 2013)

Remember Funday Monday?!!!

http://day9.tv/d/Day9/day9-daily-596-rigged-games-funday-monday/


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> Remember Funday Monday?!!!
> 
> http://day9.tv/d/Day9/day9-daily-596-rigged-games-funday-monday/



i do, but i cant watch them since im on 3G interbutts


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 18, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i do, but i cant watch them since im on 3G interbutts



Can't you just steal some WiFi from someone in another country?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 18, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> Can't you just steal some WiFi from someone in another country?



actually i moved to an area where theres only two wifi connections - ones secured beyond my means to crack, and the other gets turned off at least 12 hours a day.


i got a steal on some 3G dongles w/ 1GB data packs that work funtastic for gaming, but they're not much use for youtube.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 24, 2013)

Well look who just got promoted to Silver!  

4 Straight wins off a crappy placement(which landed me 99 Bronze) and now I'm Rank 13 Silver


----------



## Mussels (Jun 24, 2013)

me, JC and deathmore have been playing an arcade map called warships.


its freaking hilarious when the three of us go the same ship and coordinate, we can do some crazy OP stuff (like literally winning from our home base)


----------



## JC316 (Jun 25, 2013)

Mussels said:


> me, JC and deathmore have been playing an arcade map called warships.
> 
> 
> its freaking hilarious when the three of us go the same ship and coordinate, we can do some crazy OP stuff (like literally winning from our home base)



Yeah, it's dirty as hell. Taking a starbase down to 1/4 health from an entire map away is just not fair.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 25, 2013)

JC316 said:


> Yeah, it's dirty as hell. Taking a starbase down to 1/4 health from an entire map away is just not fair.



in the last game we played today, someone finally found a counter - although it required parking their ship on top of it with anti missile (which meant we knocked one of them out of combat)


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 28, 2013)

HoTS for $30:

http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/97800/walmart-starcraft-ii-heart-of-the-swarm-pc


----------



## Mussels (Jun 28, 2013)

people should get on and play with me, death, and JC


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 24, 2013)

SC2 is 3 years old, wow.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 24, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> SC2 is 3 years old, *wow*.



terrible choice of word there


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 24, 2013)

Mussels said:


> terrible choice of word there



Yes, and that is even older.


----------



## JC316 (Jul 24, 2013)

mlee49 said:


> SC2 is 3 years old, wow.



Yeah and I wonder how many hours I have in that game. Mussels and I have played pretty much every night since early 2011. Average it out at 2 hours a night.... A whole damned lot of SC2.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 25, 2013)

JC316 said:


> Yeah and I wonder how many hours I have in that game. Mussels and I have played pretty much every night since early 2011. Average it out at 2 hours a night.... A whole damned lot of SC2.



stupid noobs and their not using random pick 


OH WE COULD WIN BUT IM TOO COOL FOR WINNING


----------



## Mussels (Aug 12, 2013)

ladder anxiety? f*cking monobattles anxiety with this guy in there :/


----------



## RCoon (Aug 12, 2013)

Recently got back into SCII over the last week. We started expecting to get owned after not having played since wings, we were 2v2 top place diamond in 2011.

First match - P+Z vs Z+Z. We expected double 6 pool. We actually scouted double early expand.
PEOPLE EXPAND EARLY IN 2'S NOW!? Either way we won within 6 minutes.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 1, 2014)

just bought this game and exp pack  playing SP for now as I suck royally at RTS games, but im enjoying it so far


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2014)

I need to pick this game up one day. Still sucked into Diablo. I'm almost afraid to get SC2 if its anything like the first one. SO MANY hours wasted.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2014)

JC and i could use the extra players, my kids due in 11 days so JC could use someone to play with when i cant make it XD


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2014)

Mussels said:


> JC and i could use the extra players, my kids due in 11 days so JC could use someone to play with when i cant make it XD


Kid?.................someone breed with you? HOLY CRAP! CONGRATS! Does she know shes even pregnant? Have you taken the blind fold off yet?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 1, 2014)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Kid?.................someone bread with you? HOLY CRAP! CONGRATS! Does she know shes even pregnant? Have you taken the blind fold off yet?




you arent on GN enough for all the good gossip.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Oct 1, 2014)

Mussels said:


> you arent on GN enough for all the good gossip.


Seriously congrats man! I hope its healthy and happy! I have three myself!


----------



## RCoon (Oct 1, 2014)

I came here to congratulate Mussels,

on finding someone to breed with. Heck of a job my friend.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2014)

http://us.battle.net/sc2/en/forum/topic/10195020800


figured i'd post this


I've used the LAA tweak with our very own FordGT90's tweak tool, the leatrix fix, and disabled core parking.


----------



## Vario (Oct 11, 2014)

Anyone here play Nexus Wars? The "lazy-man's SC2".  If you want to play send me a PM, I play it fairly regularly right now.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 24, 2015)

well guys, since its been a couple months since someone posted... I should probably do the honours

played a placement match for funsies... 1v1 bronze

won my second match.... 1v1 Silver

won my third match 1v1 Gold

granted nobody is playing Wings of Liberty anymore so I'm just a scrub but hey Gold feels good man


----------



## Mussels (Jan 24, 2015)

mlee49 said:


> well guys, since its been a couple months since someone posted... I should probably do the honours
> 
> played a placement match for funsies... 1v1 bronze
> 
> ...




get online an monobattles with me and JC 

he can tell you the US time zone time we play (i guess its about 12 hours from this post)


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 24, 2015)

You guys still play wings?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 25, 2015)

mlee49 said:


> You guys still play wings?




HotS, but when you party up with someone who has HotS you get upgraded.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 12, 2015)

Ahem, LoTV is released and nobody is hyped?!


----------



## RCoon (Nov 12, 2015)

Currently playing for next week's review. So far pretty cool, but not that far into the campaign. Just unlocked the Spear of Aiur.


----------



## Kursah (Nov 12, 2015)

mlee49 said:


> Ahem, LoTV is released and nobody is hyped?!



Sadly no...I'm not hyped. I feel kinda bad but at the same time, I haven't finished HotS nor played much of SC2 in the past year. I'm a huge RTS fan, but I just lost interest with this game series. 

I'll await RCoon's review to see if it can re-interest me in this series!


----------



## RCoon (Nov 12, 2015)

Kursah said:


> Sadly no...I'm not hyped. I feel kinda bad but at the same time, I haven't finished HotS nor played much of SC2 in the past year. I'm a huge RTS fan, but I just lost interest with this game series.
> 
> I'll await RCoon's review to see if it can re-interest me in this series!



Sad part is I got my press key three weeks ago, just never got a chance to play/review it earlier


----------



## medi01 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hyped. (D3 is the only Blizz game I've skipped)

Finally finished HoTS last mission on hard (felt easier, heck, even too easy than back, um, a while ago, did they nerf Mengsk's units?) after getting email about LoV release.

I like how you can train multiplayer play vs AI. Really a cool change. 
Only missing good out of the box micro trainer (sc masters is old and meh)

Bought LV on day one. (funny how it downloaded in advance)
Enjoying the campaign so far, new style of customizing things per mission is so much more fun than WoLs "choose and then regret it" style.

PS
Game plays ok-ish (all on low of course) on an ancient notebook with i5 and Radeion 4500.
Kudos, Blizzard!


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 12, 2015)

The cinematics are so epic, all I can say is...


MY LIFE FOR AIUR!!!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 13, 2015)

my copy literally just arrived 5 minutes ago. goddamn JB-hifi are slow as tits to mail it out.


----------



## medi01 (Nov 13, 2015)

I just bought key from online site, took about 15 mins (spooky part was having to provide mobile number to get the key). Cost about 27 Euro.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 13, 2015)

mlee49 said:


> The cinematics are so epic, all I can say is...
> 
> 
> MY LIFE FOR AUIR!!!



Even the cinematics using in-game assets are balling. Even the space panning parts with the Spear of Aiur are ridiculously cool. So far the campaign is actually really awesome, except Mission 4? is a total ballache. Sit in the same spot for 45 minutes waiting for the Zerg population to reach 1.8 billion is not fun.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 16, 2015)

I just started the campaign and want to play through it 100% but couldn't help playing some MP


----------



## RCoon (Nov 16, 2015)

Just finished the main campaign, gonna try and get the epilogue done (which I assume will have some sort of cliffhanger), alongside my benchmarks.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2015)

new campaign was awesome. steamed through it on hard. played a lot of coop with KC, will do epilogue missions tomorrow.


----------



## RCoon (Nov 16, 2015)

Mussels said:


> new campaign was awesome. steamed through it on hard. played a lot of coop with KC, will do epilogue missions tomorrow.





Spoiler



I didn't actually miss Artanis that much


Needed more Fenix gameplay, otherwise was awesome. Not quite as good as HotS though.


----------



## medi01 (Nov 17, 2015)

I play it on low settings, not sure if it affects animations, but Phoenix animations are terrible and, heck, annoying, on top of him being so dumb, meh...

I recall in SC1 in the mission when you play Kerrigan and kill him, it was possible to just split him into 2 small zerg animals with a caster unit (meh, what where they called... queens?). 

I feel sorry for him. why do you do this, Blizzard...


----------

